# Temple St. Clair fans, let’s share our favorites!



## sonya

Anyone else love Temple St. Clair?

(D, E)








 
Collections | Temple St. Clair


----------



## Kat

I'm not familiar with this line, but the pics you posted are lovely!


----------



## coco-nut

I saw a cabochon ring of hers sold at Bergdorf's and it was probably the most attractive new piece I've seen all year. Too bad I'm not big on rings!


----------



## jc2239

there's a temple st. clair store in the mall at short hills in nj......their jewelry is gorgeous


----------



## Greentea

I've recently taken a closer look at this line and I'm in love. It's luxe, well priced, unique and the craftsmanship is superb!

I'm after a YG necklace with pendant to wear casually - to spruce up a tee, blazer and jeans. I'm thinking of either the ball necklace or small oval in a long length- like 24" or so.

Debating between a lion pendant or one of the egg amulets - stunning! I also might want to layer a few charms.

Anyway, I'd love to see anyone's TSC pieces, even better with modeling shots. It's hard to visualize the scale of some of the pieces.


----------



## Candice0985

ooh nice thread greentea! I don't own any TSC but I am in love with their rock crystal egg pendants...I know a few members own their pieces. I'm excited to see pictures:snack:


----------



## Greentea

Ball chain (I LOVE the little temple charm at the clasp)

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=527316&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n

Small Oval link chain (I'd get a longer one)

http://www.peridotfinejewelry.com/designers/Temple-St-Clair/index.cfm?SKU=430-00581


----------



## Greentea

I want something I can wear long - but something still subtle and dainty and not heavy.


----------



## Candice0985

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=527315&CategoryID=20534


----------



## Greentea

Candice0985 said:


> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=527315&CategoryID=20534



I die.


----------



## Candice0985

Greentea said:


> I die.


it's amazing! I would love this with a 30 inch chain...

I hope Restricter sees this thread, she scored some gorgeous TSC pieces earlier this year


----------



## restricter

Candice0985 said:


> it's amazing! I would love this with a 30 inch chain...
> 
> I hope Restricter sees this thread, she scored some gorgeous TSC pieces earlier this year



Restricter has indeed seen this thread and I not only scored some gorgeous pieces at their sample sale back in April but also at their last sample sale (2 years ago).  

Pics to follow this evening, if I'm still conscious after work.

In the meantime, here's the link to some of the damage that's been done in the name of Temple St. Clair.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/so-i-went-temple-st-clair-sample-sale-661565.html


----------



## restricter

Oh and by the way, you can often find TSC pieces at a discount at Last Call and Off 5th.


----------



## Candice0985

restricter said:


> Restricter has indeed seen this thread and I not only scored some gorgeous pieces at their sample sale back in April but also at their last sample sale (2 years ago).
> 
> Pics to follow this evening, if I'm still conscious after work.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the link to some of the damage that's been done in the name of Temple St. Clair. http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/so-i-went-temple-st-clair-sample-sale-661565.html


 thanks for the eye candy...looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Greentea

restricter said:


> Oh and by the way, you can often find TSC pieces at a discount at Last Call and Off 5th.



Really? Hmmmmm


----------



## restricter

Greentea said:


> Really? Hmmmmm



Yup.  And if you're in NY sometime around April next year, you may get another shot at the sample sale with prices from 50-70% off retail.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Can we revive this thread? I went to a Temple St Clair trunk show over the weekend, and just about fell in love with so many of her gorgeous pieces! Do we have any collectors here? I am seriously considering starting a collection and would love to hear others' input.

Thank you!


----------



## dialv

Here is my Owl Amulet from DH
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, I always wanted one and can't believe the weight of it. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MyDogTink

dialv said:


> Here is my Owl Amulet from DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I always wanted one and can't believe the weight of it. Thanks for letting me share.




That is absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## restricter

Twins!


----------



## restricter

Assorted pendants from Bloomies Outlet and Off 5th.


----------



## restricter

A red tag clearance score from Bloomies Outlet.  Peridot, sapphires and two sizes too big.  Must get to my jeweler soon so I can wear it.


----------



## restricter

Vine earrings.  Another score from Bloomies.


----------



## restricter

Assorted earring goodness -- all outlet finds from the days when they used to carry TSC.


----------



## restricter

Think I should wear this already?


----------



## restricter

My first ever outlet find, Off 5th -- clearance!  A rare black opal piece, from 2008-9.


----------



## restricter

A Saks exclusive that somehow ended up on 50% off plus friends and family back in 2010.


----------



## restricter

Colored sapphire chain and butterfly pendant.  My first pieces.


----------



## restricter

Garnet earrings


----------



## restricter

Rose gold angel pendant (with a 14k rose gold chain from TJ Maxx!)


----------



## restricter

Teeny tiny stacking rings.  I believe these are back in production.


----------



## restricter

Moonstones.  Nobody does them better.


----------



## restricter

Bloomies Outlet -- Orange tag clearance and I really need to get that ring sized.  The earrings stopped traffic when I wore them.


----------



## restricter

A very rare white gold rock crystal pendant and chain.


----------



## restricter

A classic.


----------



## restricter

These go beautifully with the owl amulet.


----------



## restricter

Probably my favorite piece...


----------



## restricter

Or maybe these are my favorites.  Giant rose gold and diamond amulet and Arno chain with matching earrings.


----------



## restricter

Here's a peek inside her book:  
	

		
			
		

		
	






It's worth the investment, just to drool over the eye candy.


----------



## Notorious Pink

restricter said:


> My first ever outlet find, Off 5th -- clearance!  A rare black opal piece, from 2008-9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833667




Omg, THIS. WOW WOW WOW!!! &#128525;

Thanks so much, ladies, for the awesome pictures! 

I am probably going to pick up the large moonstone cluster earrings this week, and am considering one of her blue moonstone necklaces. I don't know much about moonstone, but hers are just gorgeous. Do I need to worry about wear and care? I do intend to wear these *** everyday pieces.

Also, some of these pieces are really expensive, but I'm thinking because of the quality of the stones, they're worth it - ? Opinions?


----------



## restricter

BBC said:


> Omg, THIS. WOW WOW WOW!!! &#128525;
> 
> Thanks so much, ladies, for the awesome pictures!
> 
> I am probably going to pick up the large moonstone cluster earrings this week, and am considering one of her blue moonstone necklaces. I don't know much about moonstone, but hers are just gorgeous. Do I need to worry about wear and care? I do intend to wear these *** everyday pieces.
> 
> Also, some of these pieces are really expensive, but I'm thinking because of the quality of the stones, they're worth it - ? Opinions?



Just FYI, the Friends and Family discounts usually apply to TSC pieces at Saks, Bloomies and Bergdorf's.

Her moonstones -- rainbow moonstones -- have so much depth and shimmer.  The only designer to come close is Elizabeth Locke.  The other gemstone experts can tell you whether moonstone is good for every day.  I just know I love how it looks.

It's not just the quality of the stones, you're also getting a significant amount of 18k gold, too.  TSC pieces are substantial.  They're also not copied or faked.

At the end of the day, if you love it, it's worth it.  Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## dialv

restricter said:


> Just FYI, the Friends and Family discounts usually apply to TSC pieces at Saks, Bloomies and Bergdorf's.
> 
> Her moonstones -- rainbow moonstones -- have so much depth and shimmer.  The only designer to come close is Elizabeth Locke.  The other gemstone experts can tell you whether moonstone is good for every day.  I just know I love how it looks.
> 
> It's not just the quality of the stones, you're also getting a significant amount of 18k gold, too.  TSC pieces are substantial.  They're also not copied or faked.
> 
> At the end of the day, if you love it, it's worth it.  Looking forward to your reveal.


What a fantastic collection!! I hate to say I have not worn my Owl yet but when I picked it up out of the box I knew the chain I was going to put it on (didn't buy a TSC chain) wasn't strong enough. You sure scored some amazing deals.


----------



## restricter

dialv said:


> What a fantastic collection!! I hate to say I have not worn my Owl yet but when I picked it up out of the box I knew the chain I was going to put it on (didn't buy a TSC chain) wasn't strong enough. You sure scored some amazing deals.




You have to wear it!  He's too cute to leave in the box.


----------



## Candice0985

restricter said:


> You have to wear it!  He's too cute to leave in the box.



I love everything! you have an amazing TSC collection. I especially love your amulets, those cabochons are drool worthy and the owl is my favorite. he's so cute!


----------



## dialv

restricter said:


> You have to wear it!  He's too cute to leave in the box.


For sure. That is on my 2015 wish list, a chain for the owl.


----------



## Candice0985

dialv said:


> For sure. That is on my 2015 wish list, a chain for the owl.



dialv, if you don't mind me asking, where did you buy your owl amulet?


----------



## Notorious Pink

restricter said:


> Just FYI, the Friends and Family discounts usually apply to TSC pieces at Saks, Bloomies and Bergdorf's.
> 
> 
> 
> Her moonstones -- rainbow moonstones -- have so much depth and shimmer.  The only designer to come close is Elizabeth Locke.  The other gemstone experts can tell you whether moonstone is good for every day.  I just know I love how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just the quality of the stones, you're also getting a significant amount of 18k gold, too.  TSC pieces are substantial.  They're also not copied or faked.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, if you love it, it's worth it.  Looking forward to your reveal.




Thanks, restricter!!! 

Planning to pick up the earrings on Thursday. I'm getting them at Marsh's, which is the LI store of Mitchell's/Richard's...I've known my SA there for 10 years, when she was originally at Hermès. The stores have a close working relationship with this designer, and for the necklace they said they can set up a special trunk show for me or accompany me to her studio in the city. Now *that's* service! Wish I could say the same of other brands....


----------



## littleblackbag

restricter said:


> Teeny tiny stacking rings.  I believe these are back in production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833680



I rather like these.


----------



## dialv

Candice0985 said:


> dialv, if you don't mind me asking, where did you buy your owl amulet?


I had to order the Owl right from TSC in New York. Holt couldn't order that particular Amulet in. Hope that helps


----------



## Candice0985

dialv said:


> I had to order the Owl right from TSC in New York. Holt couldn't order that particular Amulet in. Hope that helps



it does! thanks


----------



## MyDogTink

Would anyone be kind enough to post a modeling shot wearing one of her crystal amulets? I'm considering one but am torn on size. I would like to wear it long, on a 22 inch chain or longer. Thanks.


----------



## restricter

Candice0985 said:


> it does! thanks


I also ordered mine directly from TSC.  They had to make it just for me and it took about 6 weeks.  I rather liked that.


----------



## restricter

MyDogTink said:


> Would anyone be kind enough to post a modeling shot wearing one of her crystal amulets? I'm considering one but am torn on size. I would like to wear it long, on a 22 inch chain or longer. Thanks.


I can help you with that.  I have both small and large amulets and long chains.  Will post pics later.


----------



## MyDogTink

restricter said:


> I can help you with that.  I have both small and large amulets and long chains.  Will post pics later.




Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Got the earrings! &#128149;&#128525;&#128149; love these. Now I need the matching necklace. &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Candice0985

BBC said:


> Got the earrings! &#128149;&#128525;&#128149; love these. Now I need the matching necklace. &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;
> 
> View attachment 2859904
> 
> 
> View attachment 2859906
> 
> 
> View attachment 2859908


they're gorgeous! and that necklace is TDF!


----------



## restricter

Those earrings are stunning!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Candice0985 said:


> they're gorgeous! and that necklace is TDF!




Thank you! I love them!!!

I will definitely have to wait a bit for the necklace, who knew that blue moonstones are crazy expensive?!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

restricter said:


> Those earrings are stunning!!!




Thank you, restricter! They are so "me". After hemming and hawing over VCA (which I am actually STILL hemming and hawing over &#128521, these were an immediate, can't-pass-up must have. 

It does help to deal with more of a "local" store like Marsh's (part of the Richard's/Mitchell's family), where they will work with you, hold things, and do an awesome holiday deal...they appreciate good customers and reward them. I am so used to the game they play at H, this is refreshing. You go in, you get coffee, treats, take your time, we can get this in for you, etc. Such a pleasure!


----------



## lubird217

*BBC*: The earrings are stunning

*restricter*: My jaw drops with the gorgeousness of your collection. I have so many favorites from your posts! TSC is truly a jewelry and gem lover's designer, Im holding out/crossing my fingers for a sale in 2015. I would have been a little more open fisted if I'd known we'd be going this long between sales (of if ever they do it again!) 

I like the one-off things that you can find at the soiffer haskin sale. Really really hoping!

Where do you think this inventory is going if not at Off5th or Bloomies?


----------



## MyDogTink

Happy to finally have a piece of TSC. Restricter is right - nobody does moonstone like her. I love how her moonstone is blue or rainbow, not starch white.


----------



## dialv

MyDogTink said:


> Happy to finally have a piece of TSC. Restricter is right - nobody does moonstone like her. I love how her moonstone is blue or rainbow, not starch white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922430


Love your amulet! Great chain it's on also.


----------



## MyDogTink

Thanks, dialv. What chain do you wear your owl on? I saw that you thought your non-TSC chain may not be strong enough. I have the same concern with my chain which isn't from TSC.


----------



## restricter

MyDogTink said:


> Happy to finally have a piece of TSC. Restricter is right - nobody does moonstone like her. I love how her moonstone is blue or rainbow, not starch white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922430




I love love love your gorgeous vine amulet!  Such a classic!

For what it's worth, I wear my owl on a very sturdy Hermes chain but I've been thinking of getting a TSC one at some point.


----------



## dialv

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks, dialv. What chain do you wear your owl on? I saw that you thought your non-TSC chain may not be strong enough. I have the same concern with my chain which isn't from TSC.


This is bad but I haven't bought a sturdy chain yet so I haven't been able to wear it. I have been trying to get the last items on my VCA list before the prices get even more crazy.


----------



## MyDogTink

restricter said:


> I love love love your gorgeous vine amulet!  Such a classic!
> 
> For what it's worth, I wear my owl on a very sturdy Hermes chain but I've been thinking of getting a TSC one at some point.







dialv said:


> This is bad but I haven't bought a sturdy chain yet so I haven't been able to wear it. I have been trying to get the last items on my VCA list before the prices get even more crazy.




Thank you both. I have a thicker 18k chain that I could use but I'm thinking I may need to get a TSC chain but I really want the owl. 

Dialv - you need to wear that cute owl.  I was also considering a Schlumberger egg pendant. I think I saw in the Tiffany thread that you have a collection.


----------



## dialv

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you both. I have a thicker 18k chain that I could use but I'm thinking I may need to get a TSC chain but I really want the owl.
> 
> Dialv - you need to wear that cute owl.  I was also considering a Schlumberger egg pendant. I think I saw in the Tiffany thread that you have a collection.


Yes, a thick chain is hopefully in the works for me, and I do have a nice collection of Schlumberger eggs. They are addictive, I just don't have the diamond one but I liked the gemstones better. Which egg were you thinking of. The turquoise one is my favorite.


----------



## MyDogTink

dialv said:


> Yes, a thick chain is hopefully in the works for me, and I do have a nice collection of Schlumberger eggs. They are addictive, I just don't have the diamond one but I liked the gemstones better. Which egg were you thinking of. The turquoise one is my favorite.




I was thinking of the amethyst only because I thought it would show up on darker color shirts. They are all beautiful. I recently purchased a Judith Ripka turquoise enhancer so that may be duplicative. How does the weight and length compare to the owl amulet?


----------



## dialv

MyDogTink said:


> I was thinking of the amethyst only because I thought it would show up on darker color shirts. They are all beautiful. I recently purchased a Judith Ripka turquoise enhancer so that may be duplicative. How does the weight and length compare to the owl amulet?


I find the eggs fairly light.  The amethyst is beautiful, does it come in the smaller size? I don't have that one because they only carried the much larger one and I wanted them all the same on a bracelet.  My Schlumberger eggs are all the smaller size.


----------



## MyDogTink

dialv said:


> I find the eggs fairly light.  The amethyst is beautiful, does it come in the smaller size? I don't have that one because they only carried the much larger one and I wanted them all the same on a bracelet.  My Schlumberger eggs are all the smaller size.




I think amethyst only comes in the larger size. I like your idea of putting them on the same bracelet - a very interesting charm bracelet. Of course, I haven't seen the eggs in person. I will need to visit Tiffany's after I get a TSC chain. I hear you about focusing on VCA first. All the price increases makes sorting one's wish list a challenge.


----------



## dialv

Yes challenging thats for sure, I am really happy with the Owl though. I am glad I fit the little guy in the wish list! If you are thinking of that one it's very whimsical.


----------



## CobaltBlu

MyDogTink said:


> Happy to finally have a piece of TSC. Restricter is right - nobody does moonstone like her. I love how her moonstone is blue or rainbow, not starch white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922430



OMG. *faints*


----------



## CobaltBlu

Amazing thread.


----------



## skyqueen

MyDogTink said:


> Happy to finally have a piece of TSC. Restricter is right - nobody does moonstone like her. I love how her moonstone is blue or rainbow, not starch white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922430


 
Just gorgeous Tink...love the chain, too! Perfect!


----------



## MyDogTink

skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous Tink...love the chain, too! Perfect!







CobaltBlu said:


> OMG. *faints*




Thank you, both. Sadly I think the chain isn't strong enough though.


----------



## restricter

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you, both. Sadly I think the chain isn't strong enough though.



Saks F&F is coming  up so if it's a chain you want, you can get a slight discount.  There are also places in the jewlery district (47th st) that sell chains.  You'd be surprised what you can find there.


----------



## MyDogTink

restricter said:


> Saks F&F is coming  up so if it's a chain you want, you can get a slight discount.  There are also places in the jewlery district (47th st) that sell chains.  You'd be surprised what you can find there.




I called TSC's customer service to get opinions on which chains would work. I may ask Saks to order it so I can get it through F&F.


----------



## MyDogTink

Posting two TSC amulets I recently picked up. I'm obsessed with her line


----------



## Notorious Pink

MyDogTink said:


> Posting two TSC amulets I recently picked up. I'm obsessed with her line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955705




Beautiful!!


----------



## dialv

MyDogTink said:


> Posting two TSC amulets I recently picked up. I'm obsessed with her line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955705


Oh you did good. I love the different colors of gemstones on the larger amulette. Of course can't get enough of the owl. Is the chain from tsc?


----------



## MyDogTink

dialv said:


> Oh you did good. I love the different colors of gemstones on the larger amulette. Of course can't get enough of the owl. Is the chain from tsc?




No, the chain is from a local jeweler. I also bought a heavier chain from the local jeweler. I love TSC chains but the prices are steep and I'd rather direct that money towards her amulets and other unique pieces.



BBC said:


> Beautiful!!




Thank you!


----------



## dialv

MyDogTink said:


> No, the chain is from a local jeweler. I also bought a heavier chain from the local jeweler. I love TSC chains but the prices are steep and I'd rather direct that money towards her amulets and other unique pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Yes tsc chains were like the price of an amulette if memory serves, pretty but I thought a local jeweler was the way to go too. What kind of chain is yours called if there is a name. You picked gorgeous pieces, enjoy them!!


----------



## MyDogTink

dialv said:


> Yes tsc chains were like the price of an amulette if memory serves, pretty but I thought a local jeweler was the way to go too. What kind of chain is yours called if there is a name. You picked gorgeous pieces, enjoy them!!




I don't think there's a name for the chain. I had purchased it for my Tiffany key. It was less expensive than Tiffany's prices. I believe the heavier chain (pictured here) is called a toilet chain like the old fashion toilets.


----------



## restricter

MyDogTink said:


> Posting two TSC amulets I recently picked up. I'm obsessed with her line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955705




Love them!!!!   Congratulations on your growing and amazing collection


----------



## skyqueen

MyDogTink said:


> Posting two TSC amulets I recently picked up. I'm obsessed with her line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955705




[emoji76]


----------



## LVoeletters

MyDogTink said:


> Posting two TSC amulets I recently picked up. I'm obsessed with her line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955705




Omg I'm so jealous I've been obsessed with the owl for years. How do you wear it?


----------



## MyDogTink

skyqueen said:


> [emoji76]








LVoeletters said:


> Omg I'm so jealous I've been obsessed with the owl for years. How do you wear it?




I haven't worn it yet but I like how the owl and multi-sapphire amulets look together on a 30 inch chain.


----------



## MYH

I can't believe I stumbled upon this thread.  I do not need one more brand to obsess over!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> I can't believe I stumbled upon this thread.  I do not need one more brand to obsess over!




I actually try not to look at TSC in the boutique, so as not to obsess over anything new....love my earrings, and I wear them often. The matching necklace is stunning....love TSC!!!


----------



## love2learn

I've looked in the older threads about Temple St Claire, but there's nothing recent.  I've only recently been introduced to the brand after walking into a fine jewelry store and telling the SA my story.  Which is, my mother passed away a little over a year ago and I'm looking for a piece of jewelry for myself to remember her with.  I really don't like saying that, because you never forget your mother.  After thought and looking over many items from watches to rings, I've decided on a price and it's not going to be what the cost of sapphires and emeralds (only because the ones I love are $20K or more), nor rolex's would be.  She would be very upset if I did that because it wasn't her style. So somewhat simple, elegant, and unique.  Temple St Claire fits this criteria, but some of the pieces seem very expensive for what they are.  I do love gold and appreciate it's 18k.  So for those familiar with the brand, whether you own it or don't, opinions and thoughts are greatly appreciated.  I will say I'm leaning more towards earrings, rings, and bracelets over the amulants and necklaces for now.


----------



## Junkenpo

My condolences on your mother's passing. Losing a parent is an ordeal. 

I think Temple St. Clair has many lovely pieces and if you find something that keeps you in mind of your mother at a price that doesn't keep you up at night, then it will be worth it. 

 With luxury branded items, the actual cost of the materials is never quite on par with its price, it's price we pay for the style/quality and especially the name. I have learned to accept that if I can afford it and I like it, then it's worth it.


----------



## love2learn

Junkenpo said:


> My condolences on your mother's passing. Losing a parent is an ordeal.
> 
> I think Temple St. Clair has many lovely pieces and if you find something that keeps you in mind of your mother at a price that doesn't keep you up at night, then it will be worth it.
> 
> With luxury branded items, the actual cost of the materials is never quite on par with its price, it's price we pay for the style/quality and especially the name. I have learned to accept that if I can afford it and I like it, then it's worth it.



Thank you for your condolences.  It's gotten a little easier since it's been over a year now.

I guess since Temple St Claire is newer on my radar, I feel like I just need more info on their product and them.  So, of course I'm seeking info here  I'm usually on the LV forum and venture over to the jewelry forum daily, but usually just lurking and learning from each thread.  I guess I really shouldn't have put the "worth it" part in since it's an individual's own perspective.  I'm just looking for more insight into Temple St Claire that I feel I might be missing.  And you are so right about the materials are never quite on par with the price.  I'm not familiar at all with blue moonstone that they use for several pieces, but it seems to be an expensive stone!  Same with tanzanite.  I asked why tanzanite is now ridiculous in price and was told something about the mines and harder to get to these days, so the price is high?  I get sapphires, emeralds, rubies, etc.... being expensive, but I guess my other stone knowledge is lacking.  Everything is just so mass produced these days, so if you want a more unique item then it almost has to be custom made or an estate piece.  I can honestly say I've never noticed anyone wearing Temple St Clair, but I'm new to the brand.  I wish while we were in NYC before Christmas I knew about the brand so I could've visited their boutique 

Thank you for your thoughts and responding!  I'll get it thought out and it'll probable be one of those "you'll know it when you see it" moments.


----------



## Junkenpo

I think now that TSC is on your radar, you will notice it more often.  TPF greatly expanded my  ability to identify all manner of accessories... which is a blessing and a curse. lol  So many beautiful items and such varying price points. 

I like the look of temple st clair, van cleef, penny preville, cathy waterman, elizabeth locke, seidengang, pomellato, carrera y carrera... which I had no knowledge of prior to tpf. There is definitely a little bit of sticker shock when deciding on a piece that is only a bit of gold holding a semi-precious gemstone....  but even with semi-precious stones, there are degrees of fineness that contribute to pricing.  .. I learned that in the jade thread.  I definitely hear you on the mass-produced vs unique thing... that's another reason I started turning my attention to jade.... though LV still has my purse heart. lol  

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## love2learn

Junkenpo said:


> I think now that TSC is on your radar, you will notice it more often.  TPF greatly expanded my  ability to identify all manner of accessories... which is a blessing and a curse. lol  So many beautiful items and such varying price points.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of temple st clair, van cleef, penny preville, cathy waterman, elizabeth locke, seidengang, pomellato, carrera y carrera... which I had no knowledge of prior to tpf. There is definitely a little bit of sticker shock when deciding on a piece that is only a bit of gold holding a semi-precious gemstone....  but even with semi-precious stones, there are degrees of fineness that contribute to pricing.  .. I learned that in the jade thread.  I definitely hear you on the mass-produced vs unique thing... that's another reason I started turning my attention to jade.... though LV still has my purse heart. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on your hunt!




I'm familiar with Penny Preville, but the others you mentioned I'll research tomorrow for more ideas.  Thank you!


----------



## bagsforme

I have a lot of Temple St Clair pieces.  Yes they are expensive especially the gold necklaces.  But your paying for the name like Van Cleef.  
I think her stuff is classic and I get so many compliments when I wear it.

I adore the amulets.  Don't think anyone else makes anything similar.  

You can find some good prices on eBay.


----------



## leechiyong

I think it's a great idea to have a piece of jewelry worn to honor your mother.  

For artisanal pieces, I think it's very worth it, regardless of materials and there are different levels for those.  The quality and design will give sticker shock, but if you look at design house prices, they're often in the same range or less and in addition to being unique, you have a piece that is designed properly by someone who's expertise is jewelry.  I'll see beautiful pieces that aren't well-thought out and it bothers me.  It's like building a house without an architect.


----------



## love2learn

bagsforme said:


> I have a lot of Temple St Clair pieces.  Yes they are expensive especially the gold necklaces.  But your paying for the name like Van Cleef.
> I think her stuff is classic and I get so many compliments when I wear it.
> 
> I adore the amulets.  Don't think anyone else makes anything similar.
> 
> You can find some good prices on eBay.



Do you have any of the rings or earrings?  I like the amulets a lot actually, but I'm not a big necklace wearer.  So I thought if I do get anything from this brand i would be starting with either a ring or earrings.  Thank you for your response!


----------



## love2learn

leechiyong said:


> I think it's a great idea to have a piece of jewelry worn to honor your mother.
> 
> For artisanal pieces, I think it's very worth it, regardless of materials and there are different levels for those.  The quality and design will give sticker shock, but if you look at design house prices, they're often in the same range or less and in addition to being unique, you have a piece that is designed properly by someone who's expertise is jewelry.  I'll see beautiful pieces that aren't well-thought out and it bothers me.  It's like building a house without an architect.



Yes, I'll always prefer quality over quantity.  And I do like unique, but not over the top unique  Some people can pull the over the top unique off, but I'm not one of them.  And I like pieces that naturally draws the eye, but is elegant and subtle, but worthy of compliments.  It's going to be a process I think for me to decide  Thank you for your thoughts.  They all help me.


----------



## bagsforme

love2learn said:


> Do you have any of the rings or earrings?  I like the amulets a lot actually, but I'm not a big necklace wearer.  So I thought if I do get anything from this brand i would be starting with either a ring or earrings.  Thank you for your response!



Yes I have several rings and earrings.  They are over priced but I just love her style and design.  Like a lot of things, you are paying for the name.

I'd love to get some bracelets but I just can't justify spending that much on them.  There are some affordable rings and earrings though.


----------



## MyDogTink

First off, I'm sorry for your loss and I think what you are doing is so lovely (I'm crying as I write this).

Second, I'm quite fond of TSC. Her craftsmanship is outstanding. She creates her own pieces - no mass production. You should read her coffee table book, Alchemy. So interesting.

She uses the best stones and 18k. 

I've spoken with her CS team. I was emailed pictures with detailed info. 

F&F will be coming up at Saks and Bloomingdale's. Saks had told me they can order items not in stock and apply the discount. It's usually 20%.


----------



## love2learn

MyDogTink said:


> First off, I'm sorry for your loss and I think what you are doing is so lovely (I'm crying as I write this).
> 
> Second, I'm quite fond of TSC. Her craftsmanship is outstanding. She creates her own pieces - no mass production. You should read her coffee table book, Alchemy. So interesting.
> 
> She uses the best stones and 18k.
> 
> I've spoken with her CS team. I was emailed pictures with detailed info.
> 
> F&F will be coming up at Saks and Bloomingdale's. Saks had told me they can order items not in stock and apply the discount. It's usually 20%.



I will look her book up.  Sounds interesting.  

It says a lot about a company when the employees will go the extra mile, like sending you the pictures with info. 

Well, we no longer have a Saks around the Dallas area  Nor do we have a Bloomies:rain: I am on Bloomies email list so I'm sure I'll be notified of the F&F.  By chance do you know when it might come about?  However, there are several pieces that I'm looking at.  Since I'm not rushing into anything, the F&F may be done by the time I make up my mind.  The jewelry store that I've been visiting had a TSC sales rep there the last time I was in and I got to try on several pieces that wasn't going to stay in the store.  It's just a tough decision because it's all so beautiful.  

Thank you for all of your help!  I really do appreciate it!!  I may get on Saks email list so I'm notified of their F&F.


----------



## love2learn

bagsforme said:


> Yes I have several rings and earrings.  They are over priced but I just love her style and design.  Like a lot of things, you are paying for the name.
> 
> I'd love to get some bracelets but I just can't justify spending that much on them.  There are some affordable rings and earrings though.



Yes, the bracelets are GORGEOUS!!!  I really like the bangles with colored stones on the ends.  I did try one on and it fit so well and was so elegant, but not too blingy.


----------



## MyDogTink

love2learn said:


> I will look her book up.  Sounds interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> It says a lot about a company when the employees will go the extra mile, like sending you the pictures with info.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we no longer have a Saks around the Dallas area  Nor do we have a Bloomies:rain: I am on Bloomies email list so I'm sure I'll be notified of the F&F.  By chance do you know when it might come about?  However, there are several pieces that I'm looking at.  Since I'm not rushing into anything, the F&F may be done by the time I make up my mind.  The jewelry store that I've been visiting had a TSC sales rep there the last time I was in and I got to try on several pieces that wasn't going to stay in the store.  It's just a tough decision because it's all so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all of your help!  I really do appreciate it!!  I may get on Saks email list so I'm notified of their F&F.




I want to say both stores have F&F in April or end of March. Do you remember the rep's name? Was it Melanie? Some members have been lucky finding some pieces at the department store outlets or at sample sales, although I don't think there's been a TSC sample sale recently. I don't know what your state's sales tax is, but if they mail it to you from her workshop in NY, you may save on tax.


----------



## love2learn

MyDogTink said:


> I want to say both stores have F&F in April or end of March. Do you remember the rep's name? Was it Melanie? Some members have been lucky finding some pieces at the department store outlets or at sample sales, although I don't think there's been a TSC sample sale recently. I don't know what your state's sales tax is, but if they mail it to you from her workshop in NY, you may save on tax.



No, the SA I've been working with did most of the talking.  The rep was young (maybe late 20's early 30's) with long brown hair, but don't recall name.  I don't know, on the tax.  I think NY and TX are pretty comparable.  Our's is 8.25


----------



## MyDogTink

love2learn said:


> No, the SA I've been working with did most of the talking.  The rep was young (maybe late 20's early 30's) with long brown hair, but don't recall name.  I don't know, on the tax.  I think NY and TX are pretty comparable.  Our's is 8.25




We are a little higher. If you order directly from her in NY you shouldn't pay tax.


----------



## love2learn

MyDogTink said:


> We are a little higher. If you order directly from her in NY you shouldn't pay tax.




Didn't think of that one.  Thank you!


----------



## BagLady164

love2learn said:


> I've looked in the older threads about Temple St Claire, but there's nothing recent.  I've only recently been introduced to the brand after walking into a fine jewelry store and telling the SA my story.  Which is, my mother passed away a little over a year ago and I'm looking for a piece of jewelry for myself to remember her with.  I really don't like saying that, because you never forget your mother.  After thought and looking over many items from watches to rings, I've decided on a price and it's not going to be what the cost of sapphires and emeralds (only because the ones I love are $20K or more), nor rolex's would be.  She would be very upset if I did that because it wasn't her style. So somewhat simple, elegant, and unique.  Temple St Claire fits this criteria, but some of the pieces seem very expensive for what they are.  I do love gold and appreciate it's 18k.  So for those familiar with the brand, whether you own it or don't, opinions and thoughts are greatly appreciated.  I will say I'm leaning more towards earrings, rings, and bracelets over the amulants and necklaces for now.


Love2learn, 

I also like to mark important milestones, happy and sad, with jewelry.  

I have lots of jewelry from the Tiffany's, Harry Winstons, VCA, Cartier, Bulgaria etc., but I have more pieces from Temple than anybody else because I find myself wearing at least one piece of hers every day.  Her designs are classic and timeless, impeccably made, wearable with anything, and are not seen on everyone, though once you can identify her style, you will notice her things on people especially in major cities.  I think her jewelry is pretty fairly priced especially if you wait for high end department store promotions, at least relative to jewelry generally.  As far as her staying power goes, Temple St. Clair won this year's top prize at the GEM awards (akin to the Oscars for jewelry designers).  She has also exhibited in the Louvre, and I believe, will have a permanent collection there.  

Whatever you choose, you will remember your mother every time you wear it.


----------



## love2learn

BagLady164 said:


> Love2learn,
> 
> I also like to mark important milestones, happy and sad, with jewelry.
> 
> I have lots of jewelry from the Tiffany's, Harry Winstons, VCA, Cartier, Bulgaria etc., but I have more pieces from Temple than anybody else because I find myself wearing at least one piece of hers every day.  Her designs are classic and timeless, impeccably made, wearable with anything, and are not seen on everyone, though once you can identify her style, you will notice her things on people especially in major cities.  I think her jewelry is pretty fairly priced especially if you wait for high end department store promotions, at least relative to jewelry generally.  As far as her staying power goes, Temple St. Clair won this year's top prize at the GEM awards (akin to the Oscars for jewelry designers).  She has also exhibited in the Louvre, and I believe, will have a permanent collection there.
> 
> Whatever you choose, you will remember your mother every time you wear it.


Thank you for your thoughts and input.  There are many pieces of hers I like and will probable be like a couple of other things I've started buying.....  You buy your first piece, then you'll be back for your second, third, etc...  I was told about the award by the rep that was doing a trunk show at the jewlery store I was shopping at.  That's when I went home and did more research on TSC.  I had no idea about her having a collection at the Louvre though!  Very interesting!


----------



## etoile de mer

Temple St. Clair became one of my favorite jewelry designers from the moment I saw her rock crystal Amulets, about 15 years ago. Fellow Temple St. Clair fans, let’s share the pieces we love and wear, as well as those we hope to someday own.

On her website she notes her inspiration as:
“The cultural arts and nature meaning everything from painting, architecture, textiles to dance, music, and mythology to the incredible creatures that inhabit the natural world. Through jewelry, I study and explore all the things that I love. I am incredibly fortunate to be occupied with beautiful rare materials, exceptional craftsmen, and an endless bounty of topics that the world offers.”

Because I share so many of the same interests, I feel a kinship with her and her unique designs. Each feels like an artifact from antiquity. I’ve had a number of her pieces over the years, below are some I currently own.


Angel pendants on a small Oval Link chain





Earrings with cabochon peridots and aquamarine briolettes


----------



## etoile de mer

Ah, well it seems a thread for Temple St Clair already existed! I'd looked and couldn't find. Apparently a mod merged the old thread with the one I started last night. So lots of older posts and pics here now, too.


----------



## etoile de mer

@BigAkoya wondering if you have her gorgeous and interesting book, Alchemy? In case not, posting some pics here. 




On pages 176-177 are drawings related to, and beautiful photos of her Tolomeo pendant.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> @BigAkoya wondering if you have her gorgeous and interesting book, Alchemy? In case not, posting some pics here.
> 
> View attachment 5224273
> 
> 
> On pages 176-177 are drawings related to, and beautiful photos of her Tolomeo pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5224276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224277


Thanks for waking up this thread!  I never knew there was a Temple St. Clair thread.  
Yes, I have this book and love it.  It makes her pieces that much more a treasure to have.  I actually puchased the book exactly for the Tolomeo pages!   I just love Tolomeo, but when I asked at the time if they would make one in WG, of course they said no.

All these gorgeous photos here are making me love this brand even more.  Thanks for reviving this link!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Temple St. Clair became one of my favorite jewelry designers from the moment I saw her rock crystal Amulets, about 15 years ago. Fellow Temple St. Clair fans, let’s share the pieces we love and wear, as well as those we hope to someday own.
> 
> On her website she notes her inspiration as:
> “The cultural arts and nature meaning everything from painting, architecture, textiles to dance, music, and mythology to the incredible creatures that inhabit the natural world. Through jewelry, I study and explore all the things that I love. I am incredibly fortunate to be occupied with beautiful rare materials, exceptional craftsmen, and an endless bounty of topics that the world offers.”
> 
> Because I share so many of the same interests, I feel a kinship with her and her unique designs. Each feels like an artifact from antiquity. I’ve had a number of her pieces over the years, below are some I currently own.
> 
> 
> Angel pendants on a small Oval Link chain
> 
> View attachment 5223308
> 
> 
> 
> Earrings with cabochon peridots and aquamarine briolettes
> 
> View attachment 5223309


I totally agree with you on this.  Every piece has meaning, and as I mentioned in the other thread, other luxury brands such as VCA are nice bling and of course us gals need nice big bling.  

But Temple St. Claire just reaches deep into me; her designs are so inspirational, not to mention the artwork is just exquisite. 
Love your pieces!  The aquamarine briolettes are so unique!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for waking up this thread!  I never knew there was a Temple St. Clair thread.
> Yes, I have this book and love it.  It makes her pieces that much more a treasure to have.  I actually puchased the book exactly for the Tolomeo pages!   I just love Tolomeo, but when I asked at the time if they would make one in WG, of course they said no.
> 
> All these gorgeous photos here are making me love this brand even more.  Thanks for reviving this link!



So glad you also have the book! It's my favorite jewelry book, for both the text, and for all the gorgeous photos featuring her incredible designs.  I was invited to a trunk show around the time the book was released. Temple was scheduled to be there, so of course, being a big fan, I said yes! All attending the luncheon received a copy of her book, and she offered to sign them. Of course I said yes to that, too.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I totally agree with you on this.  Every piece has meaning, and as I mentioned in the other thread, other luxury brands such as VCA are nice bling and of course us gals need nice big bling.
> 
> But Temple St. Claire just reaches deep into me; her designs are so inspirational, not to mention the artwork is just exquisite.
> Love your pieces!  The aquamarine briolettes are so unique!



Yes, me too! I feel like I connect with her pieces on a deeper level. Hard to describe!  

I love aquamarines, blue is my favorite color. Hard for me to resist blue gemstones! At the trunk show I mentioned above, there was a gorgeous pair of sapphire earrings. They were similar in design to my cabochon peridots, but had larger round, faceted sapphires in the most gorgeous pale blue. Still regret leaving those behind!


----------



## etoile de mer

This has always seemed a happy pairing to me, as they feel so similar in design.

Granulated Hoop Earrings, shown with my Tiffany Roundel bracelet.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> This has always seemed a happy pairing to me, as they feel so similar in design.
> 
> Granulated Hoop Earrings, shown with my Tiffany Roundel bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5225193
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225194


What a perfect set!  I did not realize Tiffany made that bracelet.   Beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> So glad you also have the book! It's my favorite jewelry book, for both the text, and for all the gorgeous photos featuring her incredible designs.  I was invited to a trunk show around the time the book was released. Temple was scheduled to be there, so of course, being a big fan, I said yes! All attending the luncheon received a copy of her book, and she offered to sign them. Of course I said yes to that, too.


I’m headed out of town soon and I’m going to check out stores that carry her pieces!  My local jeweler carry her line, but only a few pieces. Maybe I will see a Tolomeo again.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> What a perfect set!  I did not realize Tiffany made that bracelet.   Beautiful!



Thank you! The Tiffany Roundel line (I'm remembering several bracelets and chokers, plus earrings) felt very Temple St Clair to me, right down to the interesting bracelet clasp.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I’m headed out of town soon and I’m going to check out stores that carry her pieces!  My local jeweler carry her line, but only a few pieces. Maybe I will see a Tolomeo again.



Oh, fun! I'd love to hear if you see anything particularly spectacular.  In the past, the trunk shows seemed the best for oogling, as they'd travel with unusual pieces.

I'd love a large amulet. I had a few amulets in the past ranging from extra small to medium, but decided I'd prefer wearing the larger size. I imagine getting a simpler one, but his one below is ! The moonstone starfish is clinging on, so animated.

Also shown beautifully on the cover of Alchemy, photo below is on pg 121.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, fun! I'd love to hear if you see anything particularly spectacular.  In the past, the trunk shows seemed the best for oogling, as they'd travel with unusual pieces.
> 
> I'd love a large amulet. I had a few amulets in the past ranging from extra small to medium, but decided I'd prefer wearing the larger size. I imagine getting a simpler one, but his one below is ! The moonstone starfish is clinging on, so animated.
> 
> Also shown beautifully on the cover of Alchemy, photo below is on pg 121.
> 
> View attachment 5225982


I looked at my book again recently too...
You are going to laugh, but I saw that photo and thought of you, my starfish hero!
Yes, I agree... I only went to a trunk show once at my local dealer. They had gorgeous pieces.   I did not recall seeing the starfish amulet at the time.  

The model wears it short, but I would prefer it on a longer chain.  It's so beautiful.  She makes a starfish pendant too. I love the amulet though.  
18K Sea Star Amulet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
18K Sea Star Pendant – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I looked at my book again recently too...
> You are going to laugh, but I saw that photo and thought of you, my starfish hero!
> Yes, I agree... I only went to a trunk show once at my local dealer. They had gorgeous pieces.   I did not recall seeing the starfish amulet at the time.
> 
> The model wears it short, but I would prefer it on a longer chain.  It's so beautiful.  She makes a starfish pendant too. I love the amulet though.
> 18K Sea Star Amulet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 18K Sea Star Pendant – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)



Aw, so sweet, and you know my taste well!  I also haven't seen the starfish amulet in person. Like you, I'd wear that size on a longer chain, seems a bit bulky to wear shorter I think. The starfish pendants in link above look beautiful, too.

I've gotten distracted by other brands in recent years, but you've gotten me thinking about her pieces again!  Looking at her site now, I no longer see the beautiful platinum rings she previously offered. I was thinking maybe you could request something be made in platinum if that was also a customary metal they worked with, but currently there are only yellow gold pieces shown on her site.


----------



## smile10281

Happy to be joining the club! I saw @BigAkoya ’s post in the VCA forum about the Tolomeo pendant and was intrigued… My interest was further piqued after going on the TSC site and seeing so many beautiful pieces. @etoile de mer ITA that these pieces are works of art and steeped with meaning. I think the original Tolomeo is a bit large and outside my budget, but I did want to have a piece of it. I went with the small rainbow model - pics attached. Please ignore my dry skin!

I also decided to get the medium sized vine amulet. I deliberated between that and the large size,..I’m pretty happy with the medium, as it’s bigger than I anticipated (in a good way).

In repeating what others have said, these pieces are of remarkable quality and I love how substantial/weighty they feel. 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## smile10281

Also, wanted to add some mod shots in case they can help with visualizing these pieces on/irl, especially if (like me) you don’t live near a TSC retailer. In the first, I’m wearing the small Tolomeo on an 18” chain and medium amulet on a 32” chain. In the second, I’ve layered the amulet with a VCA magic size MOP (long chain doubled up).


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Omg I love them! never knew this forum existed lol. I have the medium angel with one of their chains n love it SM


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> Happy to be joining the club! I saw @BigAkoya ’s post in the VCA forum about the Tolomeo pendant and was intrigued… My interest was further piqued after going on the TSC site and seeing so many beautiful pieces. @etoile de mer ITA that these pieces are works of art and steeped with meaning. I think the original Tolomeo is a bit large and outside my budget, but I did want to have a piece of it. I went with the small rainbow model - pics attached. Please ignore my dry skin!
> 
> I also decided to get the medium sized vine amulet. I deliberated between that and the large size,..I’m pretty happy with the medium, as it’s bigger than I anticipated (in a good way).
> 
> In repeating what others have said, these pieces are of remarkable quality and I love how substantial/weighty they feel.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5227587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227593



You chose gorgeous pieces, and you wear them beautifully! So elegant.  I love all the details of your small Tolomeo, and I've always admired the Vine Amulets, so pretty! Thanks so much for sharing your choices with us.


----------



## BigAkoya

smile10281 said:


> Happy to be joining the club! I saw @BigAkoya ’s post in the VCA forum about the Tolomeo pendant and was intrigued… My interest was further piqued after going on the TSC site and seeing so many beautiful pieces. @etoile de mer ITA that these pieces are works of art and steeped with meaning. I think the original Tolomeo is a bit large and outside my budget, but I did want to have a piece of it. I went with the small rainbow model - pics attached. Please ignore my dry skin!
> 
> I also decided to get the medium sized vine amulet. I deliberated between that and the large size,..I’m pretty happy with the medium, as it’s bigger than I anticipated (in a good way).
> 
> In repeating what others have said, these pieces are of remarkable quality and I love how substantial/weighty they feel.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5227587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227593


Those are soooo gorgeous!  Beautiful pieces.  Tolomeo is so stunning, and the amulet is stunning too!  Congratulations!


----------



## BigAkoya

smile10281 said:


> Also, wanted to add some mod shots in case they can help with visualizing these pieces on/irl, especially if (like me) you don’t live near a TSC retailer. In the first, I’m wearing the small Tolomeo on an 18” chain and medium amulet on a 32” chain. In the second, I’ve layered the amulet with a VCA magic size MOP (long chain doubled up).
> 
> View attachment 5227631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227632


I love how you layered the two TSC pieces!  Super gorgeous!  The 32" chain hangs perfect on you! 
And of course, your VCA Magic MOP is wonderful too!  I'm a Platinum/WG gal, and even with that, YG MOP is so special. VCA YG MOP just glows. And your rainbow Tolomeo... my eye just stops and stares at it.... so lovely.

You have beautiful pieces.


----------



## smile10281

tua said:


> Omg I love them! never knew this forum existed lol. I have the medium angel with one of their chains n love it SM


Thank you!  Another beautiful piece! 


etoile de mer said:


> You chose gorgeous pieces, and you wear them beautifully! So elegant.  I love all the details of your small Tolomeo, and I've always admired the Vine Amulets, so pretty! Thanks so much for sharing your choices with us.





BigAkoya said:


> Those are soooo gorgeous!  Beautiful pieces.  Tolomeo is so stunning, and the amulet is stunning too!  Congratulations!





BigAkoya said:


> I love how you layered the two TSC pieces!  Super gorgeous!  The 32" chain hangs perfect on you!
> And of course, your VCA Magic MOP is wonderful too!  I'm a Platinum/WG gal, and even with that, YG MOP is so special. VCA YG MOP just glows. And your rainbow Tolomeo... my eye just stops and stares at it.... so lovely.
> 
> You have beautiful pieces.


Thank you @etoile de mer and @BigAkoya , also! You are too kind. 

I love how both pieces catch the light, especially the amulet. I think it’s for similar reasons that I’m drawn to the VCA MOP - that glow is really something!


----------



## iggybedora

I love Temple St Clair but am a little disappointed with her client care service. I have a Collina ring and accidentally chipped the moonstone. Tried emailing, even calling but no one has gotten back to me  Anyone else experience this? Will post pics soon


----------



## iggybedora

Here's my medium size moonstone amulet.


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> I love Temple St Clair but am a little disappointed with her client care service. I have a Collina ring and accidentally chipped the moonstone. Tried emailing, even calling but no one has gotten back to me  Anyone else experience this? Will post pics soon



So sorry to hear about your ring! I would try again to reach them. Maybe they are short staffed? It was years back, but they were very responsive when I had questions. I would love to see pics of your ring, it's a beautiful design!


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> Here's my medium size moonstone amulet.



That's beautiful!  I've thought about buying a large Amulet and this moonstone design and the Diamond Amulet are ones I've considered. Her moonstones are gorgeous. But @smile10281's Vine Amulet, posted above, now has me thinking about that design, as well!


----------



## iggybedora

etoile de mer said:


> That's beautiful!  I've thought about buying a large Amulet and this moonstone design and the Diamond Amulet are ones I've considered. Her moonstones are gorgeous. But @smile10281's Vine Amulet, posted above, now has me thinking about that design, as well!


Thank you! So you can barely see the small nick in the ring but it bothers me haha…moonstones are so beautiful but soft sigh. I also got that amulet on a great sale last year at Bloomingdale’s F&F which applied to TSC…didn’t have it this yr though unfortunately. I really want the classic round chain in 24”. She also apparently used to have sample sales in NY but I haven’t seen any these past years. @restricter shares some beautiful pieces in older TSC threads.


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> Thank you! So you can barely see the small nick in the ring but it bothers me haha…moonstones are so beautiful but soft sigh. I also got that amulet on a great sale last year at Bloomingdale’s F&F which applied to TSC…didn’t have it this yr though unfortunately. I really want the classic round chain in 24”. She also apparently used to have sample sales in NY but I haven’t seen any these past years. @restricter shares some beautiful pieces in older TSC threads.
> 
> View attachment 5228494



That's gorgeous  , thanks for sharing a pic. I'd love one of her rings at some point, and have thought about getting her classic oval moonstone ring, but I love this one, too! I can't see the nick, but I understand, would bother me, too. Hoping they can offer a solution.

When I had a medium amulet, I wore it on the 24" round link chain. I don't see it on her site now, but it was the one with 6mm links. It felt like it nicely complemented the scale of that size amulet. I love that her chains are so adjustable in length, and that her pieces are so mix and match, makes it very fun!


----------



## BigAkoya

iggybedora said:


> Thank you! So you can barely see the small nick in the ring but it bothers me haha…moonstones are so beautiful but soft sigh. I also got that amulet on a great sale last year at Bloomingdale’s F&F which applied to TSC…didn’t have it this yr though unfortunately. I really want the classic round chain in 24”. She also apparently used to have sample sales in NY but I haven’t seen any these past years. @restricter shares some beautiful pieces in older TSC threads.
> 
> View attachment 5228494


Hi!  Your ring is beautiful, and I would let it lay.  
I chipped a sapphire (yes, a tough sapphire), and my choices were: 
1) Remove the stone from setting and send it to get recut/repolished, but I would lose some carat weight
2) Buy a new stone.
3) Do nothing, enjoy it, and if it gets worse, then fix it. 
I did nothing.  I wear my sapphire ring all the time, and it has more than one nick.  I'm fine with it.  

My guess is TSC will either say they need to re-polish it, meaning they will need to take off some stone to get the nick to be flat with the rest of the surface  Or, they will say you need to purchase a new stone.  

I can barely see your nick.  It's so tiny, it looks like a tiny tiny piece of lint.  For me, I would probably let it go.  If/when it gets more nicks, them maybe consider replacing the stone.  I can't see from the photo if it's as surface nick or it was a deeper fracture.  To give you piece of mind, I would suggest taking it to a local jeweler to get it checked out.  If you have a loupe, you can probably do that at home and see if it's a surface nick or deeper.  

I wear jewelry every day, and I know I'm hard with my jewelry.  I have nicks, dents, chips, scratches, you name it.  I look at it as part of my jewelry's journey in life with me.  A sad piece of jewelry is one that looks brand new because it's been sitting in a box unworn.  

It's a beautiful ring!  I'd wear it and enjoy it! 

I would keep wearing it and enjoy it!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> @BigAkoya wondering if you have her gorgeous and interesting book, Alchemy? In case not, posting some pics here.
> 
> View attachment 5224273
> 
> 
> On pages 176-177 are drawings related to, and beautiful photos of her Tolomeo pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5224276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224277


I have admired Temple St. Clair for a long time. I know of a couple of places that sometimes have her trunk shows, and I am going to really try hard to go to one next year! Your pieces are beautiful, and thanks for the book recommendation! I just ordered it!


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> Also, wanted to add some mod shots in case they can help with visualizing these pieces on/irl, especially if (like me) you don’t live near a TSC retailer. In the first, I’m wearing the small Tolomeo on an 18” chain and medium amulet on a 32” chain. In the second, I’ve layered the amulet with a VCA magic size MOP (long chain doubled up).
> 
> View attachment 5227631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227632


Love both of your new pieces and the pictures are extremely helpful! I've always wanted one of the amulets on a long chain, and it really helps to see the size. The vine amulet is one of my favorites!


----------



## BigAkoya

smile10281 said:


> Also, wanted to add some mod shots in case they can help with visualizing these pieces on/irl, especially if (like me) you don’t live near a TSC retailer. In the first, I’m wearing the small Tolomeo on an 18” chain and medium amulet on a 32” chain. In the second, I’ve layered the amulet with a VCA magic size MOP (long chain doubled up).
> 
> View attachment 5227631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227632


Hi!  Me again... stalking your mod shot    
I just want to say I am in love with your small Orbit Tolomeo and Vine Amulet combination. 
It's perfection and looks fabulous on you!  I just love Temple St. Clair.

In case you did not read, a short article on Temple St. Clair, Tolomeo, and her piece now in the Louvre:   Les Carats | Temple St. Clair Joins The Louvre | Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Love both of your new pieces and the pictures are extremely helpful! I've always wanted one of the amulets on a long chain, and it really helps to see the size. The vine amulet is one of my favorites!


Shall we cave and get something in YG?    
I seriously have nothing in YG anymore except two sentimental pieces.  

I hope you can get to a trunk show.  Her pieces are amazing in real life when you touch and see them.. the art and metal work is incredible.


----------



## iggybedora

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Your ring is beautiful, and I would let it lay.
> I chipped a sapphire (yes, a tough sapphire), and my choices were:
> 1) Remove the stone from setting and send it to get recut/repolished, but I would lose some carat weight
> 2) Buy a new stone.
> 3) Do nothing, enjoy it, and if it gets worse, then fix it.
> I did nothing.  I wear my sapphire ring all the time, and it has more than one nick.  I'm fine with it.
> 
> My guess is TSC will either say they need to re-polish it, meaning they will need to take off some stone to get the nick to be flat with the rest of the surface  Or, they will say you need to purchase a new stone.
> 
> I can barely see your nick.  It's so tiny, it looks like a tiny tiny piece of lint.  For me, I would probably let it go.  If/when it gets more nicks, them maybe consider replacing the stone.  I can't see from the photo if it's as surface nick or it was a deeper fracture.  To give you piece of mind, I would suggest taking it to a local jeweler to get it checked out.  If you have a loupe, you can probably do that at home and see if it's a surface nick or deeper.
> 
> I wear jewelry every day, and I know I'm hard with my jewelry.  I have nicks, dents, chips, scratches, you name it.  I look at it as part of my jewelry's journey in life with me.  A sad piece of jewelry is one that looks brand new because it's been sitting in a box unworn.
> 
> It's a beautiful ring!  I'd wear it and enjoy it!
> 
> I would keep wearing it and enjoy it!


Ah I needed to hear this! Thank you for sharing haha and you’re absolutely right—it’s now a part of the ring’s journey. I’m just slightly frustrated with the lack of response from TSC. Oh well, I’ll continue to admire her work.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Shall we cave and get something in YG?
> I seriously have nothing in YG anymore except two sentimental pieces.
> 
> I hope you can get to a trunk show.  Her pieces are amazing in real life when you touch and see them.. the art and metal work is incredible.



I know!!! It's so tempting! I'd love just one set of her pieces.   I did get rid of all my yg, too, other than a couple of sentimental pieces and I never even think to wear them. (Oh, and one pair of Elizabeth Locke turquoise earrings with no coordinating pieces.)  I am trying to restrain myself. I still have a VCA list to work on!!!!  I would so love to go to a trunk show, though!


----------



## smile10281

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Me again... stalking your mod shot
> I just want to say I am in love with your small Orbit Tolomeo and Vine Amulet combination.
> It's perfection and looks fabulous on you!  I just love Temple St. Clair.
> 
> In case you did not read, a short article on Temple St. Clair, Tolomeo, and her piece now in the Louvre:   Les Carats | Temple St. Clair Joins The Louvre | Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)


Thank you so much! 

The article was a great read. So amazing that her work is featured in the Louvre, in their permanent collection no less! Well deserved, too. I’m envious that you got to see the original Tolomeo in person!

Also think it’s so neat that some of you have gotten to meet Ms St Clair in person. Based on the article and some of the videos I’ve seen (she’s posted on IGTV) she seems really kind and approachable.

I’m really enjoying my new pieces. Today, I’ve paired the small Tolomeo with a CdC solitaire and decided to throw on a small string of pearls (no name but gift from my mom some years ago tied to happy memories) .

ETA: @DS2006 thank you! I’ve ordered the book, too!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I have admired Temple St. Clair for a long time. I know of a couple of places that sometimes have her trunk shows, and I am going to really try hard to go to one next year! Your pieces are beautiful, and thanks for the book recommendation! I just ordered it!



Many thanks, and excited to hear you ordered her book! I think you'll really enjoy it.


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> The article was a great read. So amazing that her work is featured in the Louvre, in their permanent collection no less! Well deserved, too. I’m envious that you got to see the original Tolomeo in person!
> 
> Also think it’s so neat that some of you have gotten to meet Ms St Clair in person. Based on the article and some of the videos I’ve seen (she’s posted on IGTV) she seems really kind and approachable.
> 
> I’m really enjoying my new pieces. Today, I’ve paired the small Tolomeo with a CdC solitaire and decided to throw on a small string of pearls (no name but gift from my mom some years ago tied to happy memories) .
> 
> ETA: @DS2006 thank you! I’ve ordered the book, too!
> View attachment 5229024



So glad to hear you're enjoying your beautiful new pieces, and that you also ordered her book!  I imagine you'll admire her even more after reading it, really interesting text, and spectacular pieces featured. I need to read through mine again, it's been a while! She's so humble and gracious in person. After the luncheon I went to, we all went down to the TSC counter where she helped everyone make choices. She was so genuinely delighted to see how excited we all were regarding her designs. It was very fun, and I was so happy to attend.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I know!!! It's so tempting! I'd love just one set of her pieces.   I did get rid of all my yg, too, other than a couple of sentimental pieces and I never even think to wear them. (Oh, and one pair of Elizabeth Locke turquoise earrings with no coordinating pieces.)  I am trying to restrain myself. I still have a VCA list to work on!!!!  I would so love to go to a trunk show, though!


Yes, I agree.  We need to stay strong! Don't cave, at least not yet.    
We will have to just stalk this thread and live vicariously through all the lovely ladies here who own such gorgeous pieces!  

More photos please everyone!


----------



## etoile de mer

I don’t own these pieces anymore, but thought these photos might be helpful for size reference. Pics below were taken before I sent these off to consignment several years ago.

After seeing my photos again, I remembered I’d ordered the Round Chain to be 20”, as the standard 24” felt like an awkward length for me with these size amulets. This chain isn't currently shown online (maybe stock is low) and I've also noticed some of the names of items have changed.

Regarding clasps, I love the bar style, clasp design on the Pearl Karina necklace and the sapphire chain. For the gold link necklaces, it appears the clasp design has changed. In the past they came with S hooks as shown below vs the current lobster claw style.

20 inch long, 6.4mm Classic Round Chain, with medium and small Rock Crystal Amulets.





16" faceted white sapphire, Classic Longchain, with small and extra small Amulets.





18” Double Pearl Karina necklace with extra small and small Amulets.


----------



## smile10281

etoile de mer said:


> So glad to hear you're enjoying your beautiful new pieces, and that you also ordered her book!  I imagine you'll admire her even more after reading it, really interesting text, and spectacular pieces featured. I need to read through mine again, it's been a while! She's so humble and gracious in person. After the luncheon I went to, we all went down to the TSC counter where she helped everyone make choices. She was so genuinely delighted to see how excited we all were regarding her designs. It was very fun, and I was so happy to attend.


That experience sounds *amazing*!!!


----------



## iggybedora

etoile de mer said:


> I don’t own these pieces anymore, but thought these photos might be helpful for size reference. Pics below were taken before I sent these off to consignment several years ago.
> 
> After seeing my photos again, I remembered I’d ordered the Round Chain to be 20”, as the standard 24” felt like an awkward length for me with these size amulets. This chain isn't currently shown online (maybe stock is low) and I've also noticed some of the names of items have changed.
> 
> Regarding clasps, I love the bar style, clasp design on the Pearl Karina necklace and the sapphire chain. For the gold link necklaces, it appears the clasp design has changed. In the past they came with S hooks as shown below vs the current lobster claw style.
> 
> 20 inch long, 6.4mm Classic Round Chain, with medium and small Rock Crystal Amulets.
> 
> View attachment 5229270
> 
> 
> 
> 16" faceted white sapphire, Classic Longchain, with small and extra small Amulets.
> 
> View attachment 5229274
> 
> 
> 
> 18” Double Pearl Karina necklace with extra small and small Amulets.
> 
> View attachment 5229275


Was the S style clasp secure? I like the style more but am worried the chain may come loose. I’ve been stalking consignment stores for the circle chain haha


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> Was the S style clasp secure? I like the style more but am worried the chain may come loose. I’ve been stalking consignment stores for the circle chain haha



Hello! I wondered the same when I purchased (is it secure enough), but having had 2 of her chains with the S hook, I've never had an issue. I've worn my small oval link chain frequently (see post #109, this thread), and while I wouldn't do cartwheels wearing it  , it's always felt secure. I did ever so gently squeeze the hook so that it's just a tiny bit of an effort to hook it through a link.
Like you, I prefer the S hook, it just seems more in keeping with her design aesthetic. I've even thought that if I ever bought another TSC link chain again, I'd ask if they could use the S hook instead. Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> I don’t own these pieces anymore, but thought these photos might be helpful for size reference. Pics below were taken before I sent these off to consignment several years ago.
> 
> After seeing my photos again, I remembered I’d ordered the Round Chain to be 20”, as the standard 24” felt like an awkward length for me with these size amulets. This chain isn't currently shown online (maybe stock is low) and I've also noticed some of the names of items have changed.
> 
> Regarding clasps, I love the bar style, clasp design on the Pearl Karina necklace and the sapphire chain. For the gold link necklaces, it appears the clasp design has changed. In the past they came with S hooks as shown below vs the current lobster claw style.
> 
> 20 inch long, 6.4mm Classic Round Chain, with medium and small Rock Crystal Amulets.
> 
> View attachment 5229270
> 
> 
> 
> 16" faceted white sapphire, Classic Longchain, with small and extra small Amulets.
> 
> View attachment 5229274
> 
> 
> 
> 18” Double Pearl Karina necklace with extra small and small Amulets.
> 
> View attachment 5229275


Thanks for sharing!  I am really loving the amulets!  So unique!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I am really loving the amulets!  So unique!



So glad you enjoyed seeing them! I experienced a bit of a learning curve when I started buying her jewelry. I love the amulets so much, but realized I'd prefer to have just one, and in the large size. And it took me a bit to realize which chains I prefer. So, it made sense to let those pieces go. Feeling sticker shock though, now visiting her site after not having done so for a while.  I know it's true with all the jewelry brands, but prices have risen so dramatically compared to when I first became interested in her pieces...and they seemed expensive then! Will have to think about what I'd like to get, and when. And just when I thought I'd like to dip my toes in the VCA waters, I've become entranced again with the gorgeous offerings at Temple St Clair!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> So glad you enjoyed seeing them! I experienced a bit of a learning curve when I started buying her jewelry. I love the amulets so much, but realized I'd prefer to have just one, and in the large size. And it took me a bit to realize which chains I prefer. So, it made sense to let those pieces go. Feeling sticker shock though, now visiting her site after not having done so for a while.  I know it's true with all the jewelry brands, but prices have risen so dramatically compared to when I first became interested in her pieces...and they seemed expensive then! Will have to think about what I'd like to get, and when. And just when I thought I'd like to dip my toes in the VCA waters, I've become entranced again with the gorgeous offerings at Temple St Clair!


Get a bit of both... I think VCA, especially Alhambra and Perlee collections, compliment Temple St Clair very well. 
I love her chains too, they are so different and can stand on its own.


----------



## iggybedora

etoile de mer said:


> So glad you enjoyed seeing them! I experienced a bit of a learning curve when I started buying her jewelry. I love the amulets so much, but realized I'd prefer to have just one, and in the large size. And it took me a bit to realize which chains I prefer. So, it made sense to let those pieces go. Feeling sticker shock though, now visiting her site after not having done so for a while.  I know it's true with all the jewelry brands, but prices have risen so dramatically compared to when I first became interested in her pieces...and they seemed expensive then! Will have to think about what I'd like to get, and when. And just when I thought I'd like to dip my toes in the VCA waters, I've become entranced again with the gorgeous offerings at Temple St Clair!


I'm having this issue too. I also heard that whereas she used to manufacture them all in her workshops in Italy, now they're outsourced  (and the site doesn't list country of origin) and machine made. I've started looking into 22K designers like Linda Hoj. Also really like how whimsical Anthony Lent's pieces are. I'm trying to learn more about craftsmanship and how to gauge whether a piece of jewelry is "worth" the price tag beyond the aesthetics. I agree with you though to focus on the special pieces from TSC. If you're looking for a big amulet, including one that is no longer listed anywhere, TRR has a few: 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/jewelry/necklaces/pendant-necklace/temple-st-clair-18k-moonstone-quartz-tanzanite-blue-moon-amulet-pendant-apnlm?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic%20shopping&utm_product=TSC22070
		

therealreal temple st clair amulet


----------



## restricter

It’s nice to see some TSC love!   Allow me to share my Tolomeo on a rainbow sapphire chain, a pair of tanzanite and moonstone earrings and an iolite ring.


----------



## BigAkoya

restricter said:


> It’s nice to see some TSC love!   Allow me to share my Tolomeo on a rainbow sapphire chain, a pair of tanzanite and moonstone earrings and an iolite ring.
> 
> View attachment 5230501


Wow... that is so gorgeous!  I love the combination, great thought to put it together like that.  
The earrings and ring make such a gorgeous set!  I bet it looks stunning on.


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> I'm having this issue too. I also heard that whereas she used to manufacture them all in her workshops in Italy, now they're outsourced  (and the site doesn't list country of origin) and machine made. I've started looking into 22K designers like Linda Hoj. Also really like how whimsical Anthony Lent's pieces are. I'm trying to learn more about craftsmanship and how to gauge whether a piece of jewelry is "worth" the price tag beyond the aesthetics. I agree with you though to focus on the special pieces from TSC. If you're looking for a big amulet, including one that is no longer listed anywhere, TRR has a few:
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/jewelry/necklaces/pendant-necklace/temple-st-clair-18k-moonstone-quartz-tanzanite-blue-moon-amulet-pendant-apnlm?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic%20shopping&utm_product=TSC22070
> 
> 
> therealreal temple st clair amulet




You sent me on a hunt to find info!  Link below is to a TSC webpage, once there, scroll down to "Supply Chain: Materials and Sourcing". It goes into great detail regarding where her pieces are made. The rest of the page is so interesting, too, describing all their materials and sourcing. They've always felt like a very ethical company to me, and I appreciate this sort of transparency.

https://templestclair.com/pages/materials-sourcing

Regarding worth, if I love a piece of jewelry, feel it has a timeless quality, it's beautifully made, it's within my budget, and I feel I may wear and enjoy it for many years, I see no reason not to buy. It helps a bit too that I'm pretty particular, and don't often see jewelry that I feel a strong affinity towards. But, I do happen to love many of the TSC pieces! I'm just wrapping my head around the fact that many of her pieces are now triple the cost that they were when I first discovered the brand. But, the price of gold has gone up dramatically since then. I just checked the price of gold today, it's 3 times the cost per once than it was 15 years ago! So there's at least one reason for the significant price increase.

I haven't heard of either of the jewelers you mentioned, I look forward to investigating!  And, thanks so much for the link to the Amulet. That is one of the ones I'm considering! I'd rather buy new if possible. Each of her Amulets is so unique (being hand carved from rock crystal), and I'd prefer to be able to choose one while seeing it in person.


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> It’s nice to see some TSC love!   Allow me to share my Tolomeo on a rainbow sapphire chain, a pair of tanzanite and moonstone earrings and an iolite ring.
> 
> View attachment 5230501



Those are beautiful pieces!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iggybedora

restricter said:


> It’s nice to see some TSC love!   Allow me to share my Tolomeo on a rainbow sapphire chain, a pair of tanzanite and moonstone earrings and an iolite ring.
> 
> View attachment 5230501


Wow that is a beautiful collection! The ring and earrings don’t seem to be in production anymore. Wish there was a way to see her previous catalogues


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> Wow that is a beautiful collection! The ring and earrings don’t seem to be in production anymore. Wish there was a way to see her previous catalogues



Her book Alchemy features many pieces not currently offered (see post #111 in this thread). It was published in 2008. Over the years I have seen them cycle previous designs back into production. And, they've been willing to produce pieces not currently offered as a special order.


----------



## etoile de mer

If you are especially good  for the next few months, maybe Santa will bring you this $75,000. gift! 
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...elry-with-temple-st.-clair-0400015207849.html

Text from Saks:

The ultimate collaboration. You’ll connect one-on-one, either in person or virtually, with jewelry designer Temple St. Clair to personalize a piece of jewelry and take away a custom sketch autographed by Temple.

With this purchase, $25,000 will be donated to support the Saks Fifth Avenue Foundation's mission of making mental health a priority in every community. You can learn more about the Saks Fifth Avenue Foundation at saks.com/saksfoundation.*

Package includes access to Temple St. Clair with three consultations.
Designer to determine if consultations are done in person or virtually.
Note that the package only includes a $50,000 credit toward the personalized jewelry piece and the final product may require an additional cost to the customer.
Receive a custom autographed sketch.
Redeem by December 30, 2021 in order to receive your customized piece by Early Spring 2022. Delivery to be determined by the designer if not redeemed by the aforementioned date.
Details subject to change.
Appointments based on designer's availability.
One available for sale.
This package is non-refundable.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> If you are especially good  for the next few months, maybe Santa will bring you this $75,000. gift!
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...elry-with-temple-st.-clair-0400015207849.html
> 
> Text from Saks:
> 
> The ultimate collaboration. You’ll connect one-on-one, either in person or virtually, with jewelry designer Temple St. Clair to personalize a piece of jewelry and take away a custom sketch autographed by Temple.
> 
> With this purchase, $25,000 will be donated to support the Saks Fifth Avenue Foundation's mission of making mental health a priority in every community. You can learn more about the Saks Fifth Avenue Foundation at saks.com/saksfoundation.*
> 
> Package includes access to Temple St. Clair with three consultations.
> Designer to determine if consultations are done in person or virtually.
> Note that the package only includes a $50,000 credit toward the personalized jewelry piece and the final product may require an additional cost to the customer.
> Receive a custom autographed sketch.
> Redeem by December 30, 2021 in order to receive your customized piece by Early Spring 2022. Delivery to be determined by the designer if not redeemed by the aforementioned date.
> Details subject to change.
> Appointments based on designer's availability.
> One available for sale.
> This package is non-refundable.


Wow!  I am going to have to find Rudolph and hold him hostage until Santa agrees to drop this gift in MY stocking!      
I bet this is a way to get a WG Tolomeo!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  I am going to have to find Rudolph and hold him hostage until Santa agrees to drop this gift in MY stocking!
> I bet this is a way to get a WG Tolomeo!



Yes, Yes, I was thinking of you!  Rudolph will need to get cracking on your behalf, only one available!


----------



## etoupebirkin

For those of you on the fence about TSC pieces, Bloomingdales has a promotion through the weekend where for every $300 spent, you get a $100 gift card. There is no cap on the number of gift cards.

So, I special ordered the Tolomeo and I will get the medium-sized Bee Amulet with the gift cards. I also opened a Bloomies card, so I’ll get another $250 off.

I should receive the pendant by the beginning of December.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> For those of you on the fence about TSC pieces, Bloomingdales has a promotion through the weekend where for every $300 spent, you get a $100 gift card. There is no cap on the number of gift cards.
> 
> So, I special ordered the Tolomeo and I will get the medium-sized Bee Amulet with the gift cards. I also opened a Bloomies card, so I’ll get another $250 off.
> 
> I should receive the pendant by the beginning of December.


I am SOOOO happy for you!  I'm not sure if you've seen the Tolomeo in real life, but it is an amazing piece!  The Bee Amulet looks gorgeous too!  What chain did you get/plan to wear with the Tolomeo? 

I can't wait to see your mod shots!  Tolomeo is so so stunning!  
Congratulations to you!  I am so excited for you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have a YG and diamond chain. I’ll also probably spring for the leather cord too. Will post pics when I receive it.

ETA: I have not seen it in real life…. *biting fingernails* I’m fairly confident I will love it.

As I complete my jewelry collection, I really want iconic pieces I will love. I’d rather get fewer pieces. I am also consigning pieces I don’t wear. Yesterday, I consigned three VCA pieces, an Elizabeth Locke necklace, two Yossi Harari earrings, plus some other unbranded items. The VCA should sell quickly.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a YG and diamond chain. I’ll also probably spring for the leather cord too. Will post pics when I receive it.
> 
> ETA: I have not seen it in real life…. *biting fingernails* I’m fairly confident I will love it.
> 
> As I complete my jewelry collection, I really want iconic pieces I will love. I’d rather get fewer pieces. I am also consigning pieces I don’t wear. Yesterday, I consigned three VCA pieces, an Elizabeth Locke necklace, two Yossi Harari earrings, plus some other unbranded items. The VCA should sell quickly.


You will love it!  When I tried it on, the had it on a long 32" round chain.  
The model wearing it with the black leather cord looks great!  I was actually thinking earlier I could purchase a Tolomeo pendant and wear it that way, on the black leather cord.  It would not be so much YG, only the pendant.  But then I smacked myself and said nothing else would match the pendant.  I have sworn off YG... I already got rid of all my YG except for a sentimental locket.  I am like you in that I only keep pieces I love.  

The Tolomeo is a striking piece, but equally important, it is beautifully made, so artistic.  
I'm not sure if you travel a lot, but if you do and get to Paris... go to the Louvre, take a photo of yourself wearing your Tolomeo next to the Louvre's Tolomeo.   That would be such an cool photo.   

You know how jewelers will say when you buy a high end piece...  "this is a museum quality piece."
Well, your Tolomeo is not only a museum quality piece, it IS in a museum, the Louvre!  

I am so so happy and excited for you!


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> For those of you on the fence about TSC pieces, Bloomingdales has a promotion through the weekend where for every $300 spent, you get a $100 gift card. There is no cap on the number of gift cards.
> 
> So, I special ordered the Tolomeo and I will get the medium-sized Bee Amulet with the gift cards. I also opened a Bloomies card, so I’ll get another $250 off.
> 
> I should receive the pendant by the beginning of December.



The gift card sale offer is fabulous, but I am not seeing that on the site! Am I missing it or do you think that offer is over?

Very excited to see your new pieces! I totally agree about getting fewer pieces that I love!


----------



## etoupebirkin

DS2006 said:


> The gift card sale offer is fabulous, but I am not seeing that on the site! Am I missing it or do you think that offer is over?
> 
> Very excited to see your new pieces! I totally agree about getting fewer pieces that I love!


I found out about the sale when I went to the bricks and mortars store in Chevy Chase, MD store. To my knowledge, it goes through Sunday.


----------



## etoile de mer

etoupebirkin said:


> For those of you on the fence about TSC pieces, Bloomingdales has a promotion through the weekend where for every $300 spent, you get a $100 gift card. There is no cap on the number of gift cards.
> 
> So, I special ordered the Tolomeo and I will get the medium-sized Bee Amulet with the gift cards. I also opened a Bloomies card, so I’ll get another $250 off.
> 
> I should receive the pendant by the beginning of December.





etoupebirkin said:


> I have a YG and diamond chain. I’ll also probably spring for the leather cord too. Will post pics when I receive it.
> 
> ETA: I have not seen it in real life…. *biting fingernails* I’m fairly confident I will love it.
> 
> As I complete my jewelry collection, I really want iconic pieces I will love. I’d rather get fewer pieces. I am also consigning pieces I don’t wear. Yesterday, I consigned three VCA pieces, an Elizabeth Locke necklace, two Yossi Harari earrings, plus some other unbranded items. The VCA should sell quickly.



Exciting! The Tolomeo pendants are beautiful in person! I look forward to seeing your pics on arrival.


----------



## iggybedora

Got a ribbon chain at Bloomies…let’s see if they let me stack the power points and promo code


----------



## BigAkoya

iggybedora said:


> Got a ribbon chain at Bloomies…let’s see if they let me stack the power points and promo code


I went to see what that was... it looks so nice!  I am looking forward to seeing you new piece!   Congratulations!  And what a deal!


----------



## etoupebirkin

iggybedora said:


> Got a ribbon chain at Bloomies…let’s see if they let me stack the power points and promo code


I like that chain too. Congrats and wear it in the best of health. I am also waiting to see if I get both promos.


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> Got a ribbon chain at Bloomies…let’s see if they let me stack the power points and promo code



Nice!  Wishing I had a Bloomies nearby so I could easily browse!

Regarding your Collina ring, I'd love to hear your thoughts on sizing. Did you size up from your regular ring size? I'm thinking with that style one would need to. Also, does the granulation "ball" at the underside feel annoying? I don't remember ever trying any of her rings with that detail, so I'm trying to imagine. I leaning towards collecting several of her moonstone pieces, and I love your ring as well as the oval style ring.


----------



## iggybedora

etoile de mer said:


> Nice!  Wishing I had a Bloomies nearby so I could easily browse!
> 
> Regarding your Collina ring, I'd love to hear your thoughts on sizing. Did you size up from your regular ring size? I'm thinking with that style one would need to. Also, does the granulation "ball" at the underside feel annoying? I don't remember ever trying any of her rings with that detail, so I'm trying to imagine. I leaning towards collecting several of her moonstone pieces, and I love your ring as well as the oval style ring.


Yes I would say size up because it does feel tight on my finger even though it’s my size. I actually don’t feel the granulation ball at all. I wear the ring on my left index finger. The oval style is really nice too! Maybe you can do a virtual consultation with TSC first?


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> Yes I would say size up because it does feel tight on my finger even though it’s my size. I actually don’t feel the granulation ball at all. I wear the ring on my left index finger. The oval style is really nice too! Maybe you can do a virtual consultation with TSC first?



Thanks, so helpful!  So interesting regarding the ring granulation ball, have always wondered. Yes, good idea regarding an appt. I just saw that link recently on the website.


----------



## iggybedora

Any time! Would love to see your pieces once you get them. I would love to get moonstone earrings and bracelet too but so pricey!


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> Any time! Would love to see your pieces once you get them. I would love to get moonstone earrings and bracelet too but so pricey!



I love the moonstone bracelets and earrings, too! My current moonstone shortlist: Large Amulet, Classic Oval or Collina earrings, and Classic Oval or Collina ring. But, need to see in person to be more certain, and to be sure of sizes. Then will need to decide which to get first.


----------



## iggybedora

Here’s a pic of the ribbon chain I got recently…am a little worried I should’ve gotten the 24” rather than 18” for versatility but I do like how well it complements the amulet. I also tried the classic round chain and thought it was too thick.


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> Here’s a pic of the ribbon chain I got recently…am a little worried I should’ve gotten the 24” rather than 18” for versatility but I do like how well it complements the amulet. I also tried the classic round chain and thought it was too thick.



That looks beautiful!  I think the 18" chain length looks perfect with that size amulet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## restricter

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a YG and diamond chain. I’ll also probably spring for the leather cord too. Will post pics when I receive it.
> 
> ETA: I have not seen it in real life…. *biting fingernails* I’m fairly confident I will love it.
> 
> As I complete my jewelry collection, I really want iconic pieces I will love. I’d rather get fewer pieces. I am also consigning pieces I don’t wear. Yesterday, I consigned three VCA pieces, an Elizabeth Locke necklace, two Yossi Harari earrings, plus some other unbranded items. The VCA should sell quickly.


 You’ll love it!  Let me know if you want to see more action shots of mine.


----------



## restricter

I recently purchased the Campo di Fiori earrings and have been wearing them nonstop.


----------



## iggybedora

restricter said:


> I recently purchased the Campo di Fiori earrings and have been wearing them nonstop.


So beautiful!


----------



## Cool Breeze

restricter said:


> I recently purchased the Campo di Fiori earrings and have been wearing them nonstop.


Stunning!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> @BigAkoya wondering if you have her gorgeous and interesting book, Alchemy? In case not, posting some pics here.
> 
> View attachment 5224273
> 
> 
> On pages 176-177 are drawings related to, and beautiful photos of her Tolomeo pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5224276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224277



I did get the book and saved it for Christmas! It was an extremely interesting book to read! I did relate to her in several ways which draws me even more to her jewelry!  She has lived such a full life! Surprisingly, I found out about a couple of special edition amulets she has made (not offered on her site), and I am pursuing one of those because it would have special meaning to me. I'll tell more once I know if I can obtain one.


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> Also, wanted to add some mod shots in case they can help with visualizing these pieces on/irl, especially if (like me) you don’t live near a TSC retailer. In the first, I’m wearing the small Tolomeo on an 18” chain and medium amulet on a 32” chain. In the second, I’ve layered the amulet with a VCA magic size MOP (long chain doubled up).
> 
> View attachment 5227631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227632


 I came back to your post because I wanted to ask the name of your 32" chain. I can't tell if it is the extra small oval chain or the fine round chain. I also plan to wear it with a medium amulet. I am really hesitant about ordering a chain without trying on to see the actual size. Your pictures and others on this thread are very helpful, though!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I did get the book and saved it for Christmas! It was an extremely interesting book to read! I did relate to her in several ways which draws me even more to her jewelry!  She has lived such a full life! Surprisingly, I found out about a couple of special edition amulets she has made (not offered on her site), and I am pursuing one of those because it would have special meaning to me. I'll tell more once I know if I can obtain one.


I hope you can find that amulet!  All of her pieces are so gorgeous to me.  I could stare at them all day.  
Good luck to you and post photos!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I did get the book and saved it for Christmas! It was an extremely interesting book to read! I did relate to her in several ways which draws me even more to her jewelry!  She has lived such a full life! Surprisingly, I found out about a couple of special edition amulets she has made (not offered on her site), and I am pursuing one of those because it would have special meaning to me. I'll tell more once I know if I can obtain one.



So glad you're enjoying the book!   Good luck finding your special amulet, and looking forward to updates!


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> I came back to your post because I wanted to ask the name of your 32" chain. I can't tell if it is the extra small oval chain or the fine round chain. I also plan to wear it with a medium amulet. I am really hesitant about ordering a chain without trying on to see the actual size. Your pictures and others on this thread are very helpful, though!


Thank you so much! 

The chain is actually not from Temple,.. it’s by Monica Rich Kosann, and I’m not sure if it’s available on her site (monicarichkosann.com). It is an oval link chain, though.

ETA: my curiosity is piqued by the special edition amulets! I hope you can obtain the one you seek!


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> The chain is actually not from Temple,.. it’s by Monica Rich Kosann, and I’m not sure if it’s available on her site (monicarichkosann.com). It is an oval link chain, though.
> 
> ETA: my curiosity is piqued by the special edition amulets! I hope you can obtain the one you seek!


Ah yes, I am familiar with her, too! Thanks!

I actually found some additional really good chains if anyone is interested in another option that is less expensive than TSC. They come in three sizes which will work with various sizes of amulets or pendants. I found the brand, Syna, on Neiman Marcus but the chain was not long enough for me, so I found their site and they had a lot more options.









						Large Link Chains
					

Large Link Chains - This fantastic Large Link Chains is available at a great price with excellent delivery options. Buy it online today from Syna Jewels.




					synajewels.com


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> Ah yes, I am familiar with her, too! Thanks!
> 
> I actually found some additional really good chains if anyone is interested in another option that is less expensive than TSC. They come in three sizes which will work with various sizes of amulets or pendants. I found the brand, Syna, on Neiman Marcus but the chain was not long enough for me, so I found their site and they had a lot more options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Link Chains
> 
> 
> Large Link Chains - This fantastic Large Link Chains is available at a great price with excellent delivery options. Buy it online today from Syna Jewels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> synajewels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285010


These look fantastic! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## DS2006

Should have linked the page with all the chains:









						FINE DESIGNER JEWELRY - 18 KARAT GOLD CHAINS
					






					synajewels.com


----------



## etoile de mer

I wore my three angel charms today on my 16" TSC ball chain.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> I wore my three angel charms today on my 16" TSC ball chain.
> 
> View attachment 5285980


Beautiful! I really love the angels and have thought how well the ball chain goes with those!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> I wore my three angel charms today on my 16" TSC ball chain.
> 
> View attachment 5285980


This is lovely!  Looks so beautiful on you.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Beautiful! I really love the angels and have thought how well the ball chain goes with those!





BigAkoya said:


> This is lovely!  Looks so beautiful on you.



Many thanks, both of you!  These three small charms have sentimental meaning for me, and I love the littlest best. It's just so cute! Still hoping to add a larger TSC pendant, just can't decide which one!


----------



## smile10281

etoile de mer said:


> Many thanks, both of you!  These three small charms have sentimental meaning for me, and I love the littlest best. It's just so cute! Still hoping to add a larger TSC pendant, just can't decide which one!


The combination is beautiful - and how great that the charms are meaningful to you, too! Love how they look together on you.


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> The combination is beautiful - and how great that the charms are meaningful to you, too! Love how they look together on you.



Thank you, so sweet of you!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Many thanks, both of you!  These three small charms have sentimental meaning for me, and I love the littlest best. It's just so cute! Still hoping to add a larger TSC pendant, just can't decide which one!



You know, I think I read in her book that many people derive their own meaning to her pieces regardless of her own personal intent. I love to buy jewelry pieces that have meaning to me! I would not have thought about layering the angels until I saw your picture, and I love that idea!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> You know, I think I read in her book that many people derive their own meaning to her pieces regardless of her own personal intent. I love to buy jewelry pieces that have meaning to me! I would not have thought about layering the angels until I saw your picture, and I love that idea!



Glad you enjoyed seeing them.  They're small, so harder to capture in pics while worn! Her ads and brochures showed her angels and amulets worn in sets of two or three, so I bought mine with that in mind. I also like the little tinkling sound they make when worn in sets.


----------



## Xthgirl

Bought the leather chain from etsy. I also have a plane smaller oval moonstone pendant (without the gemstones).


----------



## Xthgirl

*plain not plane


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’m considering buying this Temple St Clair classic rock crystal amulet with diamonds but am not sure of what type of chain would be best to buy/wear with it? I’m not a fan of the look of the chunkier style chains with the amulets and also the TSC branded chains are incredibly expensive  

For anyone with a similar amulet and who is familiar with VCA, do you think the long chain that comes with my yellow gold/MOP Magic Alhambra pendant would support the size and weight of the amulet? Ideally I’d love to layer the two together at some stage which will mean buying a new chain, but in the meantime I would like to wear the amulet on the VCA chain.

This will be an online order from the US as TSC is not available in the UK, so it’s really hard to decide what to get without being able to try different size and length chains on with the amulet!


----------



## smile10281

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m considering buying this Temple St Clair classic rock crystal amulet with diamonds but am not sure of what type of chain would be best to buy/wear with it? I’m not a fan of the look of the chunkier style chains with the amulets and also the TSC branded chains are incredibly expensive
> 
> For anyone with a similar amulet and who is familiar with VCA, do you think the long chain that comes with my yellow gold/MOP Magic Alhambra pendant would support the size and weight of the amulet? Ideally I’d love to layer the two together at some stage which will mean buying a new chain, but in the meantime I would like to wear the amulet on the VCA chain.
> 
> This will be an online order from the US as TSC is not available in the UK, so it’s really hard to decide what to get without being able to try different size and length chains on with the amulet!
> 
> View attachment 5293683


This amulet is beautiful! I only have one, the vine in medium size (length 2”, width 0.86” per the TSC website), but if you’d like, I could put it on the VCA magic chain and take pics for you.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

smile10281 said:


> This amulet is beautiful! I only have one, the vine in medium size (length 2”, width 0.86” per the TSC website), but if you’d like, I could put it on the VCA magic chain and take pics for you.



Oooh yes please!  I’d love to see a photo of your vine anyway, it sounds beautiful! I’m very new to TSC but have fallen in love with her designs.


----------



## BigAkoya

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m considering buying this Temple St Clair classic rock crystal amulet with diamonds but am not sure of what type of chain would be best to buy/wear with it? I’m not a fan of the look of the chunkier style chains with the amulets and also the TSC branded chains are incredibly expensive
> 
> For anyone with a similar amulet and who is familiar with VCA, do you think the long chain that comes with my yellow gold/MOP Magic Alhambra pendant would support the size and weight of the amulet? Ideally I’d love to layer the two together at some stage which will mean buying a new chain, but in the meantime I would like to wear the amulet on the VCA chain.
> 
> This will be an online order from the US as TSC is not available in the UK, so it’s really hard to decide what to get without being able to try different size and length chains on with the amulet!
> 
> View attachment 5293683


I would get a small round rolo link chain (thin, not the chunky ones).  I think it's delicate, yet the rolo design makes it stand out and not look too thin next to the amulet.  The rolo design is also in the same aesthetic as the amulet theme.  Also, I would get a round rolo vs. an oval.  I think the round rolo would compliment the round gold beads.  The amulet is oval, and I think an oval rolo would be too much "oval."

If you do not care about branded pieces, I would just go to your local jeweler, have him show you the different width options, and just order one.  Most good local jewelers carry chains made in Italy, so they are nice.

Also, you can also customize your length to make it land exactly where you want to (including the length of your amulet).

Beautiful amulet, and good luck!

I thought I would post a photo as there are so many rolo variations.  Here is what I am thinking... a thin rolo like these, and you may even prefer it a bit thinner.


----------



## smile10281

I agree with what @BigAkoya suggested, to consider a rolo chain to pair with the amulet. If unable to go to a local jeweler, I think the site shared by @DS2006 has great options that are less costly than the chains offered by TSC.

That being said, I tried my amulet on the long chain from VCA and it looks better than I thought it would. The last picture shows the amulet on an oval link chain (not TSC) at shorter length with the VCA on longest length (34”) to give some sense of how they could layer. I tried the reverse combination earlier (post 124 on this thread) which I think works a little better for me given the overall sizes and weights of the 2 pendants. If wearing a smaller amulet, I think it would probably look nicer on top/at a shorter length.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

@BigAkoya @smile10281

Thank you so much for your advice and photos! As luck would have it, thanks to a lovely friend on here I have managed to order a 30” chain by Monica Rich Kosann in her sample sale 

This one:









						30" Cable Chain Necklace by Monica Rich Kosann
					

A classic gold chain can be a modern basic for any woman – they’re beautiful on their own; layered with other chains or perfect when strung with your favorite heirloom pendant, treasured family ring or Monica Rich Kosann style! This solid 18K gold cable chain is available in 30” and finished...




					www.monicarichkosann.com
				




The amulet is 1 1/2 inches long and so I would look to wear it on the MRK chain and then (if layering) the VCA doubled at 18”. Like @smile10281  I think that the proportions would work best on me this way with the size of the pendants.

I’ll post some photos once the amulet and chain arrive, hopefully by the end of next week


----------



## BigAkoya

smile10281 said:


> I agree with what @BigAkoya suggested, to consider a rolo chain to pair with the amulet. If unable to go to a local jeweler, I think the site shared by @DS2006 has great options that are less costly than the chains offered by TSC.
> 
> That being said, I tried my amulet on the long chain from VCA and it looks better than I thought it would. The last picture shows the amulet on an oval link chain (not TSC) at shorter length with the VCA on longest length (34”) to give some sense of how they could layer. I tried the reverse combination earlier (post 124 on this thread) which I think works a little better for me given the overall sizes and weights of the 2 pendants. If wearing a smaller amulet, I think it would probably look nicer on top/at a shorter length.


I agree with you.  I like your post 124 better, and if you layer, I like the Tolomeo with the Amulet.
I personally do not like the VCA with the amulet.  I think adding the Magic takes away from the intricate design of the amulet and two themes don't quite compliment.  The Magic is a very simple four leaf clover, and the amulet is so creative with gorgeous metal work.  However, because the clover has such a big flat surface, the eye naturally goes to it first where in this case,  I would want my statement to be the amulet.  That's just me though, and jewelry is very personal.

I love love love the mini Tolomeo with the amulet together.  The styles go perfect.  I think you can even drop the Tolomeo and wear it on a longer chain so the two pendants are closer together near the torso.  I do that a lot.  I wear a 34" chain and a 38" as you need space between.  Since you have a 34", you could go with a second chain 30" or 38"  Try it with a 30" and see how you like it.  I think it will look good and the eye can zoom in on that area and see those two pieces.  It would make it look like a charm necklace stack if you position them closer together.  I think that is such a beautiful look for these pieces, closely layered.   I hope that makes sense.

Love your pieces!  Just beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

Onebagtoomany said:


> @BigAkoya @smile10281
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice and photos! As luck would have it, thanks to a lovely friend on here I have managed to order a 30” chain by Monica Rich Kosann in her sample sale
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30" Cable Chain Necklace by Monica Rich Kosann
> 
> 
> A classic gold chain can be a modern basic for any woman – they’re beautiful on their own; layered with other chains or perfect when strung with your favorite heirloom pendant, treasured family ring or Monica Rich Kosann style! This solid 18K gold cable chain is available in 30” and finished...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.monicarichkosann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amulet is 1 1/2 inches long and so I would look to wear it on the MRK chain and then (if layering) the VCA doubled at 18”. Like @smile10281  I think that the proportions would work best on me this way with the size of the pendants.
> 
> I’ll post some photos once the amulet and chain arrive, hopefully by the end of next week


Perfect chain!  Can't wait to see a modshot!


----------



## 880

etoile de mer said:


> I wore my three angel charms today on my 16" TSC ball chain.
> 
> View attachment 5285980


This is beautiful! Love


----------



## etoile de mer

880 said:


> This is beautiful! Love



Thank you!


----------



## smile10281

Onebagtoomany said:


> @BigAkoya @smile10281
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice and photos! As luck would have it, thanks to a lovely friend on here I have managed to order a 30” chain by Monica Rich Kosann in her sample sale
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30" Cable Chain Necklace by Monica Rich Kosann
> 
> 
> A classic gold chain can be a modern basic for any woman – they’re beautiful on their own; layered with other chains or perfect when strung with your favorite heirloom pendant, treasured family ring or Monica Rich Kosann style! This solid 18K gold cable chain is available in 30” and finished...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.monicarichkosann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amulet is 1 1/2 inches long and so I would look to wear it on the MRK chain and then (if layering) the VCA doubled at 18”. Like @smile10281  I think that the proportions would work best on me this way with the size of the pendants.
> 
> I’ll post some photos once the amulet and chain arrive, hopefully by the end of next week


How serendipitous! I am a big fan of MRK; I think her jewelry is also beautiful and of high quality. The chain looks great, as does the sale price! 

Looking forward to reveals of your new amulet and chain!


----------



## smile10281

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with you.  I like your post 124 better, and if you layer, I like the Tolomeo with the Amulet.
> I personally do not like the VCA with the amulet.  I think adding the Magic takes away from the intricate design of the amulet and two themes don't quite compliment.  The Magic is a very simple four leaf clover, and the amulet is so creative with gorgeous metal work.  However, because the clover has such a big flat surface, the eye naturally goes to it first where in this case,  I would want my statement to be the amulet.  That's just me though, and jewelry is very personal.
> 
> I love love love the mini Tolomeo with the amulet together.  The styles go perfect.  I think you can even drop the Tolomeo and wear it on a longer chain so the two pendants are closer together near the torso.  I do that a lot.  I wear a 34" chain and a 38" as you need space between.  Since you have a 34", you could go with a second chain 30" or 38"  Try it with a 30" and see how you like it.  I think it will look good and the eye can zoom in on that area and see those two pieces.  It would make it look like a charm necklace stack if you position them closer together.  I think that is such a beautiful look for these pieces, closely layered.   I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Love your pieces!  Just beautiful!


Thank you, @BigAkoya ! Your posts are so clever and insightful. I will have to try out the long layers and see how that works for me! I love the idea!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

BigAkoya said:


> Perfect chain!  Can't wait to see a modshot!



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

smile10281 said:


> How serendipitous! I am a big fan of MRK; I think her jewelry is also beautiful and of high quality. The chain looks great, as does the sale price!
> 
> Looking forward to reveals of your new amulet and chain!



I know, so lucky!  I had never heard of MRK before as her designs aren’t available here (UK), but she does have some simply beautiful pieces!


----------



## MyDogTink

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m considering buying this Temple St Clair classic rock crystal amulet with diamonds but am not sure of what type of chain would be best to buy/wear with it? I’m not a fan of the look of the chunkier style chains with the amulets and also the TSC branded chains are incredibly expensive
> 
> For anyone with a similar amulet and who is familiar with VCA, do you think the long chain that comes with my yellow gold/MOP Magic Alhambra pendant would support the size and weight of the amulet? Ideally I’d love to layer the two together at some stage which will mean buying a new chain, but in the meantime I would like to wear the amulet on the VCA chain.
> 
> This will be an online order from the US as TSC is not available in the UK, so it’s really hard to decide what to get without being able to try different size and length chains on with the amulet!
> 
> View attachment 5293683


This is beautiful, but all of her amulets are amazing. I have the vine and owl amulets. I just can’t bring myself to pay her prices for chains. I went to a local jeweler and bought what they call a toilet chain (beaded chain). I recently bought the medium Tolemo and thought “how could I not put this with her chain?”. But again, I just couldn’t bring myself to buy her chain. Plus, I thought it looked at a bit busy. I think @BigAkoya alluded to this. Anyway, I bought a paper clip chain from Roberto Coin.
I’m sure you will enjoy that amulet.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

MyDogTink said:


> This is beautiful, but all of her amulets are amazing. I have the vine and owl amulets. I just can’t bring myself to pay her prices for chains. I went to a local jeweler and bought what they call a toilet chain (beaded chain). I recently bought the medium Tolemo and thought “how could I not put this with her chain?”. But again, I just couldn’t bring myself to buy her chain. Plus, I thought it looked at a bit busy. I think @BigAkoya alluded to this. Anyway, I bought a paper clip chain from Roberto Coin.
> I’m sure you will enjoy that amulet.


 
Your amulets sound beautiful  I know what you mean about the chain prices, they are sooooo expensive. I normally am a bit obsessive and hate not having the matching brand chain to a pendant, but there is no way I am paying £2k+ (more for me with import duties added on top) for a simple chain  Do you wear the paperclip chain with the Tolomeo? I also have a Roberto Coin paperclip chain and am wondering how it would look with a pendant attached - I normally wear it on its own as a layering piece.


----------



## MyDogTink

Onebagtoomany said:


> Your amulets sound beautiful  I know what you mean about the chain prices, they are sooooo expensive. I normally am a bit obsessive and hate not having the matching brand chain to a pendant, but there is no way I am paying £2k+ (more for me with import duties added on top) for a simple chain  Do you wear the paperclip chain with the Tolomeo? I also have a Roberto Coin paperclip chain and am wondering how it would look with a pendant attached - I normally wear it on its own as a layering piece.


I went back to Bloomingdale’s for a TSC necklace to wear with the tolemo. The SA was nice and worked with me until we found the Roberto Coin paper clip chain to wear with it. Saved me money that I can put towards another TSC purchase. I just realized, I have her sapphire amulet and never had the right chain for it. The RC works with it.
 Can’t wait to see yours!


----------



## MyDogTink

I don’t want to get off topic, but does anyone have a MRK locket? I’m debating her locket, a Briony Raymond one (although not sure I want a zodiac) or TCS starfish amulet.


----------



## smile10281

MyDogTink said:


> I don’t want to get off topic, but does anyone have a MRK locket? I’m debating her locket, a Briony Raymond one (although not sure I want a zodiac) or TCS starfish amulet.


I have a few lockets from MRK - happy to opine about them and other MRK pieces. I just saw that someone started another thread in this forum asking about her lockets. Maybe we can discuss there?

Have heard of Briony Raymond but I don’t own any pieces. The TSC starfish amulet is just .

Would love to see pics of your medium Tolomeo and sapphire amulet. Also curious to see how they look on your RC chain!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

MyDogTink said:


> I don’t want to get off topic, but does anyone have a MRK locket? I’m debating her locket, a Briony Raymond one (although not sure I want a zodiac) or TCS starfish amulet.



I don’t have one but am eyeing this as my next purchase:









						18K Gold Diamond Infinity Locket | Monica Rich Kosann
					

With its slim, classic profile let the 18K gold and diamond infinity locket necklace be a foundational piece of your wardrobe. Shop lockets today!




					www.monicarichkosann.com
				




I’d love to know if anyone has one and also the 18k gold chain that comes with it, is the chain sturdy and does it look good with the locket?


----------



## MyDogTink

smile10281 said:


> I have a few lockets from MRK - happy to opine about them and other MRK pieces. I just saw that someone started another thread in this forum asking about her lockets. Maybe we can discuss there?
> 
> Have heard of Briony Raymond but I don’t own any pieces. The TSC starfish amulet is just .
> 
> Would love to see pics of your medium Tolomeo and sapphire amulet. Also curious to see how they look on your RC chain!


Hi. Not a great picture. Here’s the sapphire amulet and Tolomeo pendant on the Roberto Coin chain. I’m going to bump the MRK thread as I’d love to hear and/or see more of your lockets.


----------



## DS2006

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. Not a great picture. Here’s the sapphire amulet and Tolomeo pendant on the Roberto Coin chain. I’m going to bump the MRK thread as I’d love to hear and/or see more of your lockets.



Ohh, we need a bigger better picture! Those are beautiful!!! I didn't go back to see if you saw where I posted chains that are extremely close to the look of TSC at a fraction of the price. I plan to use these except for any TSC that I could find second hand. Certainly a RC chain is great, too! I had looked at those first before I discovered Syna on NM.









						FINE DESIGNER JEWELRY - 18 KARAT GOLD CHAINS
					






					synajewels.com
				




The large and medium link chains on the top row are most like TSC.


----------



## MyDogTink

DS2006 said:


> Ohh, we need a bigger better picture! Those are beautiful!!! I didn't go back to see if you saw where I posted chains that are extremely close to the look of TSC at a fraction of the price. I plan to use these except for any TSC that I could find second hand. Certainly a RC chain is great, too! I had looked at those first before I discovered Syna on NM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINE DESIGNER JEWELRY - 18 KARAT GOLD CHAINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> synajewels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The large and medium link chains on the top row are most like TSC.


Hi. I’m sorry, I missed your earlier post about the Syna chains. Those look great! I’ll definitely keep them in mind.
I will attempt to take better pictures. I’m so bad at that.

Now I’m looking at TSC’s tree of life locket. So much for saving in 2022…


----------



## smile10281

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. Not a great picture. Here’s the sapphire amulet and Tolomeo pendant on the Roberto Coin chain. I’m going to bump the MRK thread as I’d love to hear and/or see more of your lockets.


Love your Tolomeo and amulet! They look great on the RC chain. 



MyDogTink said:


> Now I’m looking at TSC’s tree of life locket. So much for saving in 2022…



The tree of life locket is gorgeous! Haha, I told myself that I would aim for a low-buy year this year, and that has gone out the window. My hubby rather ruefully said to me the other day that we are “off to a hot start”


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. I’m sorry, I missed your earlier post about the Syna chains. Those look great! I’ll definitely keep them in mind.
> I will attempt to take better pictures. I’m so bad at that.
> 
> Now I’m looking at TSC’s tree of life locket. So much for saving in 2022…


I really should get off this thread, as I love TSC, and you guys are killing me with all your gorgeous pieces!
I love the Tree of Life locket, and I also love the Dragonfly locket.  I actually like the Dragonfly a bit more as the Tree of Life reminds me of Avatar and The Hobbit which makes it more movieish for me and not as celestial.  Both are beautiful:  18K Dragonfly Locket – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)

If you like lockets... Briony Raymond has gorgeous ones.  I am looking at her jumbo heart zodiac (which she will do in WG).   This is the Libra version:
Jumbo Heart locket:   Libra Diamond Memoir Heart Locket – Briony Raymond New York
Jumbo Regular locket (not the heart):   Libra Diamond Memoir Locket – Briony Raymond New York

Speaking of TSC and WG... I just emailed TSC again and asked if she would do a SO for the jumbo Tolomeo pendant in WG with a matching WG chain.  She said no a few years ago, but I figured, it's 2022, so why not!  I am pretty sure she will say no, but you can never get a yes if you don't ask.  

I can still live through you lovely ladies on this thread.  Keep these gorgeous photos coming!


----------



## DS2006

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. I’m sorry, I missed your earlier post about the Syna chains. Those look great! I’ll definitely keep them in mind.
> I will attempt to take better pictures. I’m so bad at that.
> 
> Now I’m looking at TSC’s tree of life locket. So much for saving in 2022…



I am considering a 34" Syna large link chain if I get a TSC amulet since the TSC ones at 32" are quite high, plus I think I might want the extra length sometimes. I would at least order one to look at and return if I didn't think it was sturdy enough.

That is a coincidence that you are considering the tree of life pendant! I hope we weren't looking at the same one. You'll see in my next post.


----------



## DS2006

This is my slightly belated anniversary gift (end of Dec), because I was just too busy to spend time looking for anything before the holidays.  I had a couple of VCA things on my wishlist, but my SA said it likely would be several months before wg Alhambra gets restocked. So I decided to go with yellow gold and TSC! (Sorry I caved, @BigAkoya !!!) I adore her work and became even more interested after reading her book. There still is a special edition amulet I hope to get soon, but I may wait and try to get it in person when I have a chance to go to the jeweler in the city where it is sold.

This is the TSC Tree of Life locket on a 24" TSC classic oval chain. It is like a little work of art! The chain is really beautiful and substantial, too! It is stunning in person, and I am so excited to finally have a TSC piece!  I doubt it will be the last since I already have a wishlist!


----------



## Cool Breeze

DS2006 said:


> This is my slightly belated anniversary gift (end of Dec), because I was just too busy to spend time looking for anything before the holidays.  I had a couple of VCA things on my wishlist, but my SA said it likely would be several months before wg Alhambra gets restocked. So I decided to go with yellow gold and TSC! (Sorry I caved, @BigAkoya !!!) I adore her work and became even more interested after reading her book. There still is a special edition amulet I hope to get soon, but I may wait and try to get it in person when I have a chance to go to the jeweler in the city where it is sold.
> 
> This is the TSC Tree of Life locket on a 24" TSC classic oval chain. It is like a little work of art! The chain is really beautiful and substantial, too! It is stunning in person, and I am so excited to finally have a TSC piece!  I doubt it will be the last since I already have a wishlist!
> 
> View attachment 5303314


Congratulations!  The chain and locket are so beautiful.  You picked two very special pieces.


----------



## DS2006

I honestly was feeling kind of indifferent about jewelry in general before the holidays, because I know the feeling of "LOVE" when I really love something, and I wasn't feeling it when I looked at what was was available in branded fine jewelry!!! I told my husband I absolutely didn't want something for Christmas or anniversary that I didn't love and would rather wait. I think my patience paid off!


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> This is my slightly belated anniversary gift (end of Dec), because I was just too busy to spend time looking for anything before the holidays.  I had a couple of VCA things on my wishlist, but my SA said it likely would be several months before wg Alhambra gets restocked. So I decided to go with yellow gold and TSC! (Sorry I caved, @BigAkoya !!!) I adore her work and became even more interested after reading her book. There still is a special edition amulet I hope to get soon, but I may wait and try to get it in person when I have a chance to go to the jeweler in the city where it is sold.
> 
> This is the TSC Tree of Life locket on a 24" TSC classic oval chain. It is like a little work of art! The chain is really beautiful and substantial, too! It is stunning in person, and I am so excited to finally have a TSC piece!  I doubt it will be the last since I already have a wishlist!
> 
> View attachment 5303314


This is SO gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> This is my slightly belated anniversary gift (end of Dec), because I was just too busy to spend time looking for anything before the holidays.  I had a couple of VCA things on my wishlist, but my SA said it likely would be several months before wg Alhambra gets restocked. So I decided to go with yellow gold and TSC! (Sorry I caved, @BigAkoya !!!) I adore her work and became even more interested after reading her book. There still is a special edition amulet I hope to get soon, but I may wait and try to get it in person when I have a chance to go to the jeweler in the city where it is sold.
> 
> This is the TSC Tree of Life locket on a 24" TSC classic oval chain. It is like a little work of art! The chain is really beautiful and substantial, too! It is stunning in person, and I am so excited to finally have a TSC piece!  I doubt it will be the last since I already have a wishlist!
> 
> View attachment 5303314


This is so beautiful!  You caved, and you sure know how to cave in style!  Such gorgeous pieces, and I love the chain you chose.  TSC pieces are stunning... the metal work is amazing.  

Your locket and chain are stunning.  Congratulations!  I am so happy for you!


----------



## MyDogTink

DS2006 said:


> I am considering a 34" Syna large link chain if I get a TSC amulet since the TSC ones at 32" are quite high, plus I think I might want the extra length sometimes. I would at least order one to look at and return if I didn't think it was sturdy enough.
> 
> That is a coincidence that you are considering the tree of life pendant! I hope we weren't looking at the same one. You'll see in my next post.


I love your locket and chain!! Can I ask what made you pick this locket compared to others, like MRK? I’m sure you will enjoy it and I think you may like her 24” chain with an amulet.  I am intrigued to know which amulet you are thinking about.

honestly, the wait for VCA really made me reassess what I already have and how I can branch out to other brands.


----------



## DS2006

MyDogTink said:


> I love your locket and chain!! Can I ask what made you pick this locket compared to others, like MRK? I’m sure you will enjoy it and I think you may like her 24” chain with an amulet.  I am intrigued to know which amulet you are thinking about.
> 
> honestly, the wait for VCA really made me reassess what I already have and how I can branch out to other brands.



Thank you! Most of MRK's lockets look smaller to me, but maybe I just haven't seen them all lately. I do like hers a lot, but they are kind of a different style than TSC. I think she is more known for her lockets than the rest of her jewelry, and the lockets will mix well with other classic jewelry. I think TSC has a more distinct Old World style and her pieces mix well...pendants, rings, earrings, and bracelets.  I really bought this because I just think it is beautiful...the gold is SO lux! I like the Tree of Life, too. Reading her book really kind of sealed the decision for me!  I 100% agree that not being able to buy VCA made me evaluate what I have, and I really do have enough white metal jewelry!  On the other hand, yes, I could get into yg and rg VCA, but as much as I truly love Alhambra, I don't want to wear clovers all the time in different colors! I still plan to get a couple of wg mop pieces if they ever come in!

The amulet I plan to get is one of two special designs made for a particular city! I'll show all the pictures of them when I get mine! It's mostly a gold design. The amulet will be medium size, and while that size should work on this chain, I really hope to try it with a 32" (or even 34") chain. I doubt I can get a longer chain from TSC, though ($$$)! The other amulet I might consider is the large vine. I really love it, but I have never tried a large on and it might be too big! So I have to make it to a store that sells TSC before I make that decision. Of course, I am not going to buy it all this year! Oh, and speaking of chains, if I don't want to buy a 32" chain this year, I may get a leather cord chain from Etsy like TSC sells to use temporarily. They cost a tiny fraction of what TSC charges for hers. I'll be watching Bloomingdales and Saks for spring and fall F&F sales, and that is a good time to buy a piece of TSC! Bloomingdales has almost all the chains. Sadly my special amulet will have no discounts (and they are priced a little high, too), so I will try to only buy during sales after that!

Here is a pair of earrings that definitely go with the Vine amulet and I think they will go with Tree of Life, as well. This is another item I'd like to try on!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

DS2006 said:


> This is my slightly belated anniversary gift (end of Dec), because I was just too busy to spend time looking for anything before the holidays.  I had a couple of VCA things on my wishlist, but my SA said it likely would be several months before wg Alhambra gets restocked. So I decided to go with yellow gold and TSC! (Sorry I caved, @BigAkoya !!!) I adore her work and became even more interested after reading her book. There still is a special edition amulet I hope to get soon, but I may wait and try to get it in person when I have a chance to go to the jeweler in the city where it is sold.
> 
> This is the TSC Tree of Life locket on a 24" TSC classic oval chain. It is like a little work of art! The chain is really beautiful and substantial, too! It is stunning in person, and I am so excited to finally have a TSC piece!  I doubt it will be the last since I already have a wishlist!
> 
> View attachment 5303314


the temple charm on the end of the chain is adorable! what attention to detail


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i've been looking at these








						18K Sole Earrings
					

The 18K Sole Earrings draw inspiration from 17th century charts of the sky. Lovingly rendered, each and every ray is handcarved by our wonderful Florentine goldsmiths. These happy earrings speak to brighter days. Product Details Made in Italy 18K gold Hinge back diamonds (0.048cts) Length...




					templestclair.com
				











						18K Mini Sole Pendant
					

Here comes the sun! Fashioned after 17th century maps of the sky and intricate Fornasetti suns, the 18K Mini Sole Pendant is the perfect addition to your orbit of jewels. Bring sunshine wherever you go with the 18K Mini Sole Pendant. Product Details Made in Italy 18K gold Diamond (0.03cts)...




					templestclair.com
				



almost like vca guilloche substitutes except with a bit more detail and symbolism

these are gorgeous too








						18K Diamond Mandala Cutout Pendant
					

18K Gold Pavé Halo Mandala Cutout Pendant with Diamonds by Temple St. Clair. Buy this custom haut couture charm and more custom high jewelry by Temple St. Clair.




					templestclair.com
				











						18K Luna Pendant
					

The 18K Luna Pendant channels the pure magic of moonlight. Featuring an alternating satin and polished finish and a glowing trio of diamonds, this ethereal pendant lets you bring the beauty of the night wherever you go. Product Details Made in Italy 18K gold Diamonds (0.075cts) Length...




					templestclair.com


----------



## DS2006

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i've been looking at these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18K Sole Earrings
> 
> 
> The 18K Sole Earrings draw inspiration from 17th century charts of the sky. Lovingly rendered, each and every ray is handcarved by our wonderful Florentine goldsmiths. These happy earrings speak to brighter days. Product Details Made in Italy 18K gold Hinge back diamonds (0.048cts) Length...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templestclair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18K Mini Sole Pendant
> 
> 
> Here comes the sun! Fashioned after 17th century maps of the sky and intricate Fornasetti suns, the 18K Mini Sole Pendant is the perfect addition to your orbit of jewels. Bring sunshine wherever you go with the 18K Mini Sole Pendant. Product Details Made in Italy 18K gold Diamond (0.03cts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templestclair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost like vca guilloche substitutes except with a bit more detail and symbolism
> 
> these are gorgeous too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18K Diamond Mandala Cutout Pendant
> 
> 
> 18K Gold Pavé Halo Mandala Cutout Pendant with Diamonds by Temple St. Clair. Buy this custom haut couture charm and more custom high jewelry by Temple St. Clair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templestclair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18K Luna Pendant
> 
> 
> The 18K Luna Pendant channels the pure magic of moonlight. Featuring an alternating satin and polished finish and a glowing trio of diamonds, this ethereal pendant lets you bring the beauty of the night wherever you go. Product Details Made in Italy 18K gold Diamonds (0.075cts) Length...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templestclair.com



I also love the earrings with the sun and moon!

https://templestclair.com/collectio...k-sole-luna-earrings-1?variant=40075895996609 

It's really hard to choose since there are so many beautiful options!  I would love a larger round pendant of some kind to wear on my chain.


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! Most of MRK's lockets look smaller to me, but maybe I just haven't seen them all lately. I do like hers a lot, but they are kind of a different style than TSC. I think she is more known for her lockets than the rest of her jewelry, and the lockets will mix well with other classic jewelry. I think TSC has a more distinct Old World style and her pieces mix well...pendants, rings, earrings, and bracelets.  I really bought this because I just think it is beautiful...the gold is SO lux! I like the Tree of Life, too. Reading her book really kind of sealed the decision for me!  I 100% agree that not being able to buy VCA made me evaluate what I have, and I really do have enough white metal jewelry!  On the other hand, yes, I could get into yg and rg VCA, but as much as I truly love Alhambra, I don't want to wear clovers all the time in different colors! I still plan to get a couple of wg mop pieces if they ever come in!
> 
> The amulet I plan to get is one of two special designs made for a particular city! I'll show all the pictures of them when I get mine! It's mostly a gold design. The amulet will be medium size, and while that size should work on this chain, I really hope to try it with a 32" (or even 34") chain. I doubt I can get a longer chain from TSC, though ($$$)! The other amulet I might consider is the large vine. I really love it, but I have never tried a large on and it might be too big! So I have to make it to a store that sells TSC before I make that decision. Of course, I am not going to buy it all this year! Oh, and speaking of chains, if I don't want to buy a 32" chain this year, I may get a leather cord chain from Etsy like TSC sells to use temporarily. They cost a tiny fraction of what TSC charges for hers. I'll be watching Bloomingdales and Saks for spring and fall F&F sales, and that is a good time to buy a piece of TSC! Bloomingdales has almost all the chains. Sadly my special amulet will have no discounts (and they are priced a little high, too), so I will try to only buy during sales after that!
> 
> Here is a pair of earrings that definitely go with the Vine amulet and I think they will go with Tree of Life, as well. This is another item I'd like to try on!
> 
> View attachment 5303648


Thanks for your thoughts about the Tree of Life locket and how it compares to lockets from MRK. I agree with what you said about the styles differing. MRK does have some bigger lockets (biggest are the 6-image lockets which are 2” long/tall; she also has some 4-image lockets that are 1.25” long/tall), but the aesthetic, compared to TSC, is more classic/modern. One of the lockets that’s been on my wishlist for sometime is MRK’s 4-image star burst locket,.. but seeing your tree of life locket is giving me pause.  Would you mind posting a modeling pic of your locket? 

Thanks also for noting the sales from Bloomingdales and Saks on TSC pieces. Good to know!

Those drop earrings look like a perfect match with your new locket!!


----------



## smile10281

BigAkoya said:


> I really should get off this thread, as I love TSC, and you guys are killing me with all your gorgeous pieces!
> I love the Tree of Life locket, and I also love the Dragonfly locket.  I actually like the Dragonfly a bit more as the Tree of Life reminds me of Avatar and The Hobbit which makes it more movieish for me and not as celestial.  Both are beautiful:  18K Dragonfly Locket – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> If you like lockets... Briony Raymond has gorgeous ones.  I am looking at her jumbo heart zodiac (which she will do in WG).   This is the Libra version:
> Jumbo Heart locket:   Libra Diamond Memoir Heart Locket – Briony Raymond New York
> Jumbo Regular locket (not the heart):   Libra Diamond Memoir Locket – Briony Raymond New York
> 
> Speaking of TSC and WG... I just emailed TSC again and asked if she would do a SO for the jumbo Tolomeo pendant in WG with a matching WG chain.  She said no a few years ago, but I figured, it's 2022, so why not!  I am pretty sure she will say no, but you can never get a yes if you don't ask.
> 
> I can still live through you lovely ladies on this thread.  Keep these gorgeous photos coming!


@BigAkoya your comment about the tree of life locket reminding you of Avatar or the Hobbit made me laugh! I can see that but still personally prefer this to the dragonfly version.

The BR lockets are so ornate! Very pretty. I wish there were options without the zodiac symbols.

Did you hear back from TSC about the possibility of getting a Tolomeo in WG???


----------



## DS2006

@smile10281  I will try to get a picture when I have something besides a sweatshirt or jammies on! 

I agree that the BR pendants are just too ornate for me, and I wouldn't want the zodiac symbols, either. It crossed my mind when I first looked at those whether someone has asked her if they can be made without those. I'd rather have an initial or monogram in the center, if anything.

The MRK Starburst pendant is very pretty!  I do have a beautiful yellow gold round engraved locket that is about 1" which was an 18th birthday present! I feel like it falls more into the classic category like MRK.  I would say that there is room for both types in a jewelry collection.  I'd lean toward MRK, though, in regard to being able to wear it more. I think those can go with anything, whereas the TSC locket is a little more dressy, for lack of a better word? The MRK can be a daily wear piece if you wanted just like a watch or hoop earrings. I think the TSC lockets fall somewhere in between BR and MRK!

Edited to add: I actually didn't look at the price of the starburst locket earlier!!! It's very close to the TSC prices. I think mine likely has more gold in the pendant and chain. That one does hold 4 photos, but still, $15k is a LOT of money for that piece. I wouldn't consider it unless you can get it with a F&F discount at one of the high end dept stores.


----------



## BigAkoya

smile10281 said:


> @BigAkoya your comment about the tree of life locket reminding you of Avatar or the Hobbit made me laugh! I can see that but still personally prefer this to the dragonfly version.
> 
> The BR lockets are so ornate! Very pretty. I wish there were options without the zodiac symbols.
> 
> Did you hear back from TSC about the possibility of getting a Tolomeo in WG???


It's funny you mentioned the BR zodiac.  I was thinking with COVID, I may not get back to NYC anytime soon. Hence, I asked Briony if she could mock up a locket for me in WG.  She did, and it looked okay, but not great.  It looked more like a pewter piece, definitely not an elegant old-world ornate gold piece.  The locket has a lot of metal and not many diamonds.  With pieces that are mainly metal, I think it looks ten times better in YG.  I showed my husband the YG and WG images, and he said, "the YG looks way better, but what's with the zodiac?"    

I don't follow the horoscope, so I actually do not see it first as a zodiac piece.  I see it more as a beautiful locket with an intricate design. However, now that my husband said that, I can't un-see that darn zodiac sign first.  I was so sure I wanted the locket that I would order it in WG unseen.  However, I definitely need to wait to see it live, as now I went from 95% sure purchasing it to less than 50% sure.  

Yes, I heard back from TSC!  It took them a while, but they confirmed they are now able to make a Tolomeo in WG!  They are sending me a mockup of the piece they will make for me.  I'll post a pic when I receive it mockup.  I can't wait!


----------



## smile10281

BigAkoya said:


> It's funny you mentioned the BR zodiac.  I was thinking with COVID, I may not get back to NYC anytime soon. Hence, I asked Briony if she could mock up a locket for me in WG.  She did, and it looked okay, but not great.  It looked more like a pewter piece, definitely not an elegant old-world ornate gold piece.  The locket has a lot of metal and not many diamonds.  With pieces that are mainly metal, I think it looks ten times better in YG.  I showed my husband the YG and WG images, and he said, "the YG looks way better, but what's with the zodiac?"
> 
> I don't follow the horoscope, so I actually do not see it first as a zodiac piece.  I see it more as a beautiful locket with an intricate design. However, now that my husband said that, I can't un-see that darn zodiac sign first.  I was so sure I wanted the locket that I would order it in WG unseen.  However, I definitely need to wait to see it live, as now I went from 95% sure purchasing it to less than 50% sure.
> 
> Yes, I heard back from TSC!  It took them a while, but they confirmed they are now able to make a Tolomeo in WG!  They are sending me a mockup of the piece they will make for me.  I'll post a pic when I receive it mockup.  I can't wait!


How exciting!!!!!! I’m so happy for you.   I bet the Tolomeo in WG will be gorgeous!

Interesting that the mock-up from Briony Raymond had more metal and fewer diamonds.. I agree 1000% that it’s worth waiting to see in person if you’re not sure that you like it.


----------



## BigAkoya

smile10281 said:


> How exciting!!!!!! I’m so happy for you.   I bet the Tolomeo in WG will be gorgeous!
> 
> Interesting that the mock-up from Briony Raymond had more metal and fewer diamonds.. I agree 1000% that it’s worth waiting to see in person if you’re not sure that you like it.


I was probably not clear earlier, but the BR WG locket was the same as the YG one.  However, the locket itself has a lot of metal and only a few sprinkles of diamonds.  A lot of textured YG looks rich and ornate, but to me a lot of textured WG looks like pewter... think Colonial Williamsburg!        I have to see it in real life as I am not impressed by the photo.

Yes I can't wait to see the Tolomeo in WG!   I love love love that pendant and will wear it on a long chain.


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> @smile10281  I will try to get a picture when I have something besides a sweatshirt or jammies on!
> 
> I agree that the BR pendants are just too ornate for me, and I wouldn't want the zodiac symbols, either. It crossed my mind when I first looked at those whether someone has asked her if they can be made without those. I'd rather have an initial or monogram in the center, if anything.
> 
> The MRK Starburst pendant is very pretty!  I do have a beautiful yellow gold round engraved locket that is about 1" which was an 18th birthday present! I feel like it falls more into the classic category like MRK.  I would say that there is room for both types in a jewelry collection.  I'd lean toward MRK, though, in regard to being able to wear it more. I think those can go with anything, whereas the TSC locket is a little more dressy, for lack of a better word? The MRK can be a daily wear piece if you wanted just like a watch or hoop earrings. I think the TSC lockets fall somewhere in between BR and MRK!
> 
> Edited to add: I actually didn't look at the price of the starburst locket earlier!!! It's very close to the TSC prices. I think mine likely has more gold in the pendant and chain. That one does hold 4 photos, but still, $15k is a LOT of money for that piece. I wouldn't consider it unless you can get it with a F&F discount at one of the high end dept stores.


Thanks for your advice!! Yes, that locket is super $$$$, which is mostly why I keep hesitating to purchase. 

Either way, I’ll be sitting on my hands and saving while I mull about these pretty pieces!


----------



## BigAkoya

smile10281 said:


> Thanks for your advice!! Yes, that locket is super $$$$, which is mostly why I keep hesitating to purchase.
> 
> Either way, I’ll be sitting on my hands and saving while I mull about these pretty pieces!


This is the most beautiful locket to me (ya'll must think I think all lockets are beautiful, and I do!)    
18K DIAMOND, SATIN PRINCESS OVAL LOCKET W. TASSEL - Roberto Coin - North America 

I have seen it in real life.  It's huge, yet elegant.  A statement piece, but not too ornate.  The inside has little "shelves." It is also "puffy" like a little egg.  Borsheim's has a nice view of the inside: 
Roberto Coin Venetian Princess Yellow Gold Locket Tassel Pendant with Diamonds, 33" | Borsheims 

Just a thought.


----------



## smile10281

Another unique and beautiful locket!


----------



## 880

smile10281 said:


> The BR lockets are so ornate! Very pretty. I wish there were options without the zodiac symbols.





DS2006 said:


> agree that the BR pendants are just too ornate for me, and I wouldn't want the zodiac symbols, either. It crossed my mind when I first looked at those whether someone has asked her if they can be made without those. I'd rather have an initial or monogram in the center, if anything.





BigAkoya said:


> It's funny you mentioned the BR zodiac





BigAkoya said:


> to me a lot of textured WG looks like pewter.



There is an option on her site for custom work


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> Thanks for your advice!! Yes, that locket is super $$$$, which is mostly why I keep hesitating to purchase.
> 
> Either way, I’ll be sitting on my hands and saving while I mull about these pretty pieces!



I was reading back a few pages and realized you already have a few MRK lockets!  So they obviously work well for you! I guess the question then would be what would best fill a gap in your collection?!  I honestly didn't know what I wanted for Christmas or anniversary until I got the TSC book for Christmas. It's so ironic but I came to the same conclusion @BigAkoya did, that some pieces of jewelry just look better in yellow gold! So once I decided I really wanted some TSC, I allowed myself to venture into a small set of yellow gold pieces!  Thank goodness I didn't choose something in December that I wasn't really in love with!  So take your time and you'll know when the best thing comes along!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> This is the most beautiful locket to me (ya'll must think I think all lockets are beautiful, and I do!)
> 18K DIAMOND, SATIN PRINCESS OVAL LOCKET W. TASSEL - Roberto Coin - North America
> 
> I have seen it in real life.  It's huge, yet elegant.  A statement piece, but not too ornate.  The inside has little "shelves." It is also "puffy" like a little egg.  Borsheim's has a nice view of the inside:
> Roberto Coin Venetian Princess Yellow Gold Locket Tassel Pendant with Diamonds, 33" | Borsheims
> 
> Just a thought.



Yesss!!! RC does have some magnificent lockets!  I used to think they were terribly expensive until I have realized that all the high end lockets are in this price range! But Borsheims is having a good sale on RC right now!


----------



## DS2006

@BigAkoya  I looked back over the last few threads and realized I missed that you said TSC had responded positively to your request to make a wg Tolomeo!!!  Wow, that will be magnificent!   So excited for you! I have the medium size on on my wishlist, but I'll just stick with yg for my potential small collection of her pieces so I can mix and match.


----------



## DS2006

Since this is a TSC thread, I am posting some better pictures today of my Tree of Life locket and chain. The sun finally came out and gave me some better natural light!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> @BigAkoya  I looked back over the last few threads and realized I missed that you said TSC had responded positively to your request to make a wg Tolomeo!!!  Wow, that will be magnificent!   So excited for you! I have the medium size on on my wishlist, but I'll just stick with yg for my potential small collection of her pieces so I can mix and match.


I think you made the right decision to cave!     
After seeing the BR locket in WG and being disappointed, I am excited to see the Tolomeo in WG, but I am worried it will not look so great in WG.  I worry it will look like a cheapy silver pendant with fake zirconia stones.  I hope not. They have not yet sent me any mockup, but as soon as they do, I will share.  I reall really hope it looks good.  I have loved the Tolomeo pendant for the longest time, and I'm so excited they are now making it in WG via special order. 

That said... I honestly am beginning to conclude for intricate metal work pieces such as BR and TSC, YG is the only way to go.  I haven't caved yet though.  

I am glad you got back into YG... that locket and chain... it is beautiful!


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> Since this is a TSC thread, I am posting some better pictures today of my Tree of Life locket and chain. The sun finally came out and gave me some better natural light!
> 
> View attachment 5305172
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305173
> View attachment 5305175
> View attachment 5305177


Stunning!! Love how it looks with the hammered gold Alhambra, too!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> I think you made the right decision to cave!
> After seeing the BR locket in WG and being disappointed, I am excited to see the Tolomeo in WG, but I am worried it will not look so great in WG.  I worry it will look like a cheapy silver pendant with fake zirconia stones.  I hope not. They have not yet sent me any mockup, but as soon as they do, I will share.  I reall really hope it looks good.  I have loved the Tolomeo pendant for the longest time, and I'm so excited they are now making it in WG via special order.
> 
> That said... I honestly am beginning to conclude for intricate metal work pieces such as BR and TSC, YG is the only way to go.  I haven't caved yet though.
> 
> I am glad you got back into YG... that locket and chain... it is beautiful!


I hope the WG Tolomeo exceeds your expectations. Because the YG Tolomeo has a matte, satin-y finish, it will not look cheap. I think the (minimal) risk will be that it may have a masculine or industrial feel. But the colored gems should soften this.


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> I hope the WG Tolomeo exceeds your expectations. Because the YG Tolomeo has a matte, satin-y finish, it will not look cheap. I think the (minimal) risk will be that it may have a masculine or industrial feel. But the colored gems should soften this.



I love your Tolomeo and I was glad to know you bought it through Bloomingdale's. I hope to start buying a few TSC pieces there. I was watching a YouTube video last night where Temple was giving a tour of her office and jewelry to the Bloomingdale's director of fashion. I believe I read that they ordered your Tolomeo pendant for you and allowed you to use their gift card sale. Do you have any idea whether the Friends and Family sales would apply to TSC? I would buy the rest of my pieces through them if they would (or the gift cards, if not)!  I may sign up for emails just to get sale alerts! If we want to order something they don't have, is there a specific sales person you recommend? I have no idea if they have dedicated sales people for particular brands. Thanks!

Oh, and I don't think you've posted your Tolomeo and bracelets in this thread! I think we need that photo here, too!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I love your Tolomeo and I was glad to know you bought it through Bloomingdale's. I hope to start buying a few TSC pieces there. I was watching a YouTube video last night where Temple was giving a tour of her office and jewelry to the Bloomingdale's director of fashion. I believe I read that they ordered your Tolomeo pendant for you and allowed you to use their gift card sale. Do you have any idea whether the Friends and Family sales would apply to TSC? I would buy the rest of my pieces through them if they would (or the gift cards, if not)!  I may sign up for emails just to get sale alerts! If we want to order something they don't have, is there a specific sales person you recommend? I have no idea if they have dedicated sales people for particular brands. Thanks!
> 
> Oh, and I don't think you've posted your Tolomeo and bracelets in this thread! I think we need that photo here, too!


+1!  Yes yes yes... @etoupebirkin please post your gorgeous pieces here!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here’s pics of the Tolomeo and bracelets.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s pics of the Tolomeo and bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5305583
> View attachment 5305585


This is so so so gorgeous!  I would love to see a shot of it suspended with the rings orbiting!  I love that aspect of Tolomeo!  The cord goes perfect with it as do the bangles!


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s pics of the Tolomeo and bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5305583
> View attachment 5305585


 Thank you! These are all so beautiful! I'd like to try on all of these! How do you like the earrings?


----------



## MyDogTink

DS2006 said:


> I love your Tolomeo and I was glad to know you bought it through Bloomingdale's. I hope to start buying a few TSC pieces there. I was watching a YouTube video last night where Temple was giving a tour of her office and jewelry to the Bloomingdale's director of fashion. I believe I read that they ordered your Tolomeo pendant for you and allowed you to use their gift card sale. Do you have any idea whether the Friends and Family sales would apply to TSC? I would buy the rest of my pieces through them if they would (or the gift cards, if not)!  I may sign up for emails just to get sale alerts! If we want to order something they don't have, is there a specific sales person you recommend? I have no idea if they have dedicated sales people for particular brands. Thanks!
> 
> Oh, and I don't think you've posted your Tolomeo and bracelets in this thread! I think we need that photo here, too!


I don’t think Bloomingdale’s applies F&F to TSC. Years ago they and Saks did.  I think they do gift card events or extra loyalist points instead. I will say that when I bought my recent piece, I connected with the SA. He called me a few days later to say they were running a special giving 20% off with non-Bloomingdale’s CC and 25% off with Bloomingdale’s CC. This was in-store only. Buying on line was still gift card or points. So, I think connecting with the SA will help with future promos.


----------



## BigAkoya

As fortune would have it for us ladies... 
I just got an email from Bloomies they are doing Loyallist Power Points, and TSC is included. 
It basically boils down to 20% off.  This is valid now until Jan 31, so if anyone interested in purchasing, you may want to surf Bloomies!  I am sure if you want a piece not online, an SA can help and it would also qualify.  

Here is the writeup I saved (click on Loyallist Power Points) when you see a TSC piece.  
Hope this was helpful.


----------



## BigAkoya

BigAkoya said:


> As fortune would have it for us ladies...
> I just got an email from Bloomies they are doing Loyallist Power Points, and TSC is included.
> It basically boils down to 20% off.  This is valid now until Jan 31, so if anyone interested in purchasing, you may want to surf Bloomies!  I am sure if you want a piece not online, an SA can help and it would also qualify.
> 
> Here is the writeup I saved (click on Loyallist Power Points) when you see a TSC piece.
> Hope this was helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5305784


Oops.. I meant to say it’s valid until today!  Jan 23!  
I am sure there will be other opportunities.


----------



## DS2006

MyDogTink said:


> I don’t think Bloomingdale’s applies F&F to TSC. Years ago they and Saks did.  I think they do gift card events or extra loyalist points instead. I will say that when I bought my recent piece, I connected with the SA. He called me a few days later to say they were running a special giving 20% off with non-Bloomingdale’s CC and 25% off with Bloomingdale’s CC. This was in-store only. Buying on line was still gift card or points. So, I think connecting with the SA will help with future promos.



It definitely sounds like it is beneficial to connect with an SA.  Did you call the Bloomingdale's in NYC? If so, would you mind messaging me with the name and # of that SA?  I don't think we'd ever have any conflict wanting the same piece since they can order more from TSC if they run out. (Not that I plan to buy a large number of pieces, anyway!) Are there sales people who specialize in TSC or do all the SAs work all brands? 



BigAkoya said:


> Oops.. I meant to say it’s valid until today!  Jan 23!
> I am sure there will be other opportunities.



Thank you for that info, too!  I am not sure I'll order this time, because I'd like to get the other special amulet (which cannot be purchased anywhere but the one jewelry store and at full price) and see what chain goes best with it before ordering one. I really want a long TSC chain and would only buy if they are 20-25% off!  I really hate dealing with all the points and especially having to get another CC, but on expensive items, it definitely pays off!  I am going ahead and signing up for the Loyallist account so I can get sale notifications!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> It definitely sounds like it is beneficial to connect with an SA.  Did you call the Bloomingdale's in NYC? If so, would you mind messaging me with the name and # of that SA?  I don't think we'd ever have any conflict wanting the same piece since they can order more from TSC if they run out. (Not that I plan to buy a large number of pieces, anyway!) Are there sales people who specialize in TSC or do all the SAs work all brands?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that info, too!  I am not sure I'll order this time, because I'd like to get the other special amulet (which cannot be purchased anywhere but the one jewelry store and at full price) and see what chain goes best with it before ordering one. I really want a long TSC chain and would only buy if they are 20-25% off!  I really hate dealing with all the points and especially having to get another CC, but on expensive items, it definitely pays off!  I am going ahead and signing up for the Loyalist account so I can get sale notifications!


You don’t need to get a Bloomies CC.  I don’t have one as I prefer to get points from my Marriott VISA.  Just sign up for loyalist.  

Yes, I hear you on gift cards!  My husband thinks they are worthless as you have to spend again to get rid of those gift cards!  I just end up stocking up La Mer skin care to use up any gift cards.  

Funny you mentioned a long chain… we have such similar taste… let me guess… do you want the 32” Classic Round chain? 

I asked TSC to make that in WG too as that would be the chain I will use for my WG Tolomeo.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> You don’t need to get a Bloomies CC.  I don’t have one as I prefer to get points from my Marriott VISA.  Just sign up for loyalist.
> 
> Yes, I hear you on gift cards!  My husband thinks they are worthless as you have to spend again to get rid of those gift cards!  I just end up stocking up La Mer skin care to use up any gift cards.
> 
> Funny you mentioned a long chain… we have such similar taste… let me guess… do you want the 32” Classic Round chain?
> 
> I asked TSC to make that in WG too as that would be the chain I will use for my WG Tolomeo.



I actually thought about you needing a white gold TSC chain if you go forward with the Tolomeo! I wondered if you had asked! It only makes sense that they'd do a chain to match!  I absolutely LOVE my classic oval chain (chubby oval). It is substantial and really compliments the locket, so I am kind of sold on her chains now. And yes, I want either the 32" classic round or possibly the 32" ribbon chain for the amulet!  That was a very good guess!  I feel like if I did end up ever getting a large amulet (I'd love the large vine amulet if it's not too huge!), I'd need the classic chain which is slightly larger than the ribbon chain. But I think the ribbon chain would be fine with a medium amulet. It would help to see them and I hope I can when I buy the medium amulet.  

Okay, good, I am glad you think Loyalist is good enough without the CC! I'll just sign up for Loyalist! I have some NM gift cards that I need to use, and they don't carry TSC! Makes me so mad!  I have to order something by the end of January because two expire, and I am literally going to just have to order something I don't really care about!  The one thing I hate about gift card sales is when they give you a limited time to use them.  But I'll do it at Bloomies since I know they have things I DO want!


----------



## DS2006

Somewhere someone asked for a picture with the locket on, and I am not sure if it was here or in the VCA (other brands you wear) thread. But here is the best I could manage!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Somewhere someone asked for a picture with the locket on, and I am not sure if it was here or in the VCA (other brands you wear) thread. But here is the best I could manage!
> 
> View attachment 5306077


This looks great on you!  I love the oval chain.  When I was deciding on what chain to go with my Tolomeo, my first choice was the oval chain.  That was just based on pure visual as it is such a beautiful chain.  hen I read about each chain, and the only reason why I went with the round is the writeup on the round chain said it would go well with Tolomeo, so I chose it for that reason.  Visually, I love your oval chain.

A couple other tidbits...
Did you know there is a chain guide page?  In case you cannot get to the link, I'll post the image below too.
Chain-Guide-ribbon-lengths.jpg (2000×826) (shopify.com)

My favorite chain is their Jean d'Arc necklace, which I thought about asking then to do a smaller version in 32."  I thought that would be too much drama, and since the Jean d'Arc necklace has round links, I thought.. okay, I'll stick with the classic round.
Jean d’Arc Necklace – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)

I think the ribbon or classic round are both good choices, but the ribbon is alternating rounds and ovals, so you may find that too busy worn with the amulet as you may want the amulet to be the star, not the chain.  Plus, you already have the perfect oval chain, so now you can have a round chain too.  The chain guide gives you really good comparison visuals.

The vine amulet is gorgeous!  I think the large is not big at all, as the width only 1.2" hence it's very wearable.

Speaking of your locket, did you know you could engrave it?  In case you did not, you can engrave each limb of the tree to make it a family tree if you wish (scroll down to engraving):
FAQ's: A to Z – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)

For gifts cards... Perfume?  Here's a thought for buying something you may not care about, but you may end up falling in love with.  I'm a perfume person, and I love florals.  Rose is a flower I love, but I have never quite been able to find the perfect true rose scent.  I went to London a couple years ago, and in a weak moment, I let a sales lady spritz me with Jo Malone Red Roses cologne.  I thought.. "ugh, you are going to regret this now, you will stink all day!"  Well, on the contrary, I couldn't stop smelling my arm all day!  I'm not really a Jo Malone fan, but this rose perfume is the bomb!  I spray it on me all the time, even at night before I go to bed.  It feels like I am surrounded by the scent of fresh cut roses all the time, subtle too, but you know it's there.  It's very soothing, and I'm usually the bold white floral gal (e.g. tuberose, gardenia).  This rose is a true fresh pure rose scent.  No vanilla (yuck), no amber (double yuck), no patchouli (barf).   Just pure unadulterated roses.  So lovely.        Maybe blow your gift card on roses and try it!


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> Somewhere someone asked for a picture with the locket on, and I am not sure if it was here or in the VCA (other brands you wear) thread. But here is the best I could manage!
> 
> View attachment 5306077


@DS2006 this looks amazing on you! Thank you so so so much for posting a modeling shot!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> This looks great on you!  I love the oval chain.  When I was deciding on what chain to go with my Tolomeo, my first choice was the oval chain.  That was just based on pure visual as it is such a beautiful chain.  hen I read about each chain, and the only reason why I went with the round is the writeup on the round chain said it would go well with Tolomeo, so I chose it for that reason.  Visually, I love your oval chain.
> 
> A couple other tidbits...
> Did you know there is a chain guide page?  In case you cannot get to the link, I'll post the image below too.
> Chain-Guide-ribbon-lengths.jpg (2000×826) (shopify.com)
> 
> My favorite chain is their Jean d'Arc necklace, which I thought about asking then to do a smaller version in 32."  I thought that would be too much drama, and since the Jean d'Arc necklace has round links, I thought.. okay, I'll stick with the classic round.
> Jean d’Arc Necklace – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> I think the ribbon or classic round are both good choices, but the ribbon is alternating rounds and ovals, so you may find that too busy worn with the amulet as you may want the amulet to be the star, not the chain.  Plus, you already have the perfect oval chain, so now you can have a round chain too.  The chain guide gives you really good comparison visuals.
> 
> The vine amulet is gorgeous!  I think the large is not big at all, as the width only 1.2" hence it's very wearable.
> 
> Speaking of your locket, did you know you could engrave it?  In case you did not, you can engrave each limb of the tree to make it a family tree if you wish (scroll down to engraving):
> FAQ's: A to Z – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> For gifts cards... Perfume?  Here's a thought for buying something you may not care about, but you may end up falling in love with.  I'm a perfume person, and I love florals.  Rose is a flower I love, but I have never quite been able to find the perfect true rose scent.  I went to London a couple years ago, and in a weak moment, I let a sales lady spritz me with Jo Malone Red Roses cologne.  I thought.. "ugh, you are going to regret this now, you will stink all day!"  Well, on the contrary, I couldn't stop smelling my arm all day!  I'm not really a Jo Malone fan, but this rose perfume is the bomb!  I spray it on me all the time, even at night before I go to bed.  It feels like I am surrounded by the scent of fresh cut roses all the time, subtle too, but you know it's there.  It's very soothing, and I'm usually the bold white floral gal (e.g. tuberose, gardenia).  This rose is a true fresh pure rose scent.  No vanilla (yuck), no amber (double yuck), no patchouli (barf).   Just pure unadulterated roses.  So lovely.        Maybe blow your gift card on roses and try it!
> 
> View attachment 5306088


Yes!!! I have googled TSC chains, amulets, etc. just to get pictures of different combinations especially on people wearing them! I now have a TSC folder of saved pictures on my computer. I came across this wonderful picture that you posted in the last couple of days! Thank you for thinking of me! I really appreciate this photo because now I can better identify the chains when I do see them on the models. I am leaning toward the classic round as long as it doesn't make the medium amulet look too small. I think it's the perfect choice for the Tolomeo. The oval works well with my oval locket, but since the ovals are very chubby, I could certainly wear it with a medium Tolomeo or other round TSC pendant.  If I get the classic round for amulets, then I can use ribbon or the small oval or round if I decide I want an 18" chain. I said I only want a few pieces, but you know how that goes once you get hooked!


----------



## etoile de mer

So fun to see so much action on this thread!  Lots to catch-up on, look forward to doing so tomorrow! 

@DS2006, I just read your post above. I previously posted a pic showing the 6.4mm Classic Round Link chain with Amulets (small and medium). Link below, may be helpful for size reference. The other thing I frequently do with jewelry is print item pics to full scale (actual size). So really helpful. Often I can quickly decide if items should go on my short-list, or how well they may work together.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-our-favorites.1046930/page-10#post-34817810


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> So fun to see so much action on this thread!  Lots to catch-up on, look forward to doing so tomorrow!
> 
> @DS2006, I just read your post above. I previously posted a pic showing the 6.4mm Classic Round Link chain with Amulets (small and medium). Link below, may be helpful for size reference. The other thing I often do with jewelry is print item pics to full scale (actual size). So really helpful. Often I can quickly decide if items should go on my short-list, or how well they may work together.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-our-favorites.1046930/page-10#post-34817810



Thank you! I went through this whole thread awhile back, but I hadn't gone back to specifically look at chains! So I am glad you pointed me to that first picture with the round chain! It definitely is a great size for the medium amulet!  Is there any reason you didn't like that chain since you sold it?

I am also very happy to find this group that appreciates TSC so we can share our pieces!


----------



## etoile de mer

So much news to catch-up on!  !!
@DS2006, your locket and chain are beautiful! So fun you found pieces you love, and welcome back to the land of yellow gold!  I'm so fond of the classic oval chain, and I love the older style S hook closures! And her lockets are beautiful. What a great find! I think you could possibly use your oval chain for your medium amulet, as well. Just a choice of aesthetic you're after. I let go of my small and medium amulets, as I realized I'd prefer a large amulet. And then I let go of my round link chain, as I realized, for me, I prefer pendants on shorter chains (16-18") or very long (32" or longer). Otherwise I very much liked the round chain, and like you feel it's a nice size for the medium amulet. FYI the gold wire gauge is smaller (finer) on the round link than used on the classic oval. I'm so intrigued by your description of the amulet your after...can't think of which it might be! Hope it works out, and can't wait to see what it is! And, you and I like so many of the same pieces.  I've also been considering the Foglia earrings (pic you posted), the medium Tolomeo, and the large Vine Amulet! And, I also still love the large Starfish Amulet!  I'd like to find out if there might be a trunk show near me in the spring. Would be very helpful, as I can typically decide quickly when see things in person. I can't have all of the items I love  so need to shrink my list!

@BigAkoya, wow, and yay regarding the white gold Tolomeo!!  So glad you asked again. Can't wait to see the mock-up! How do they present it...I assume a drawing? And will you request the version with multi-colored sapphires, or the all diamond one? Thank you so much for providing a link to the pic showing all the chains! I'd seen it on her site recently, but then couldn't find it again!

@etoupebirkin, I'd love to see a modelling pic with your large Tolomeo if you'd like to share.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> So much news to catch-up on!  !!
> @DS2006, your locket and chain are beautiful! So fun you found pieces you love, and welcome back to the land of yellow gold!  I'm so fond of the classic oval chain, and I love the older style S hook closures! And her lockets are beautiful. What a great find! I think you could possibly use your oval chain for your medium amulet, as well. Just a choice of aesthetic you're after. I let go of my small and medium amulets, as I realized I'd prefer a large amulet. And then I let go of my round link chain, as I realized, for me, I prefer pendants on shorter chains (16-18") or very long (32" or longer). Otherwise I very much liked the round chain, and like you feel it's a nice size for the medium amulet. FYI the gold wire gauge is smaller (finer) on the round link than used on the classic oval. I'm so intrigued by your description of the amulet your after...can't think of which it might be! Hope it works out, and can't wait to see what it is! And, you and I like so many of the same pieces.  I've also been considering the Foglia earrings (pic you posted), the medium Tolomeo, and the large Vine Amulet! And, I also still love the large Starfish Amulet!  I'd like to find out if there might be a trunk show near me in the spring. Would be very helpful, as I can typically decide quickly when see things in person. I can't have all of the items I love  so need to shrink my list!




Thank you! I am so thrilled with it! I love the richness of her yellow gold and the finish of the pieces! Actually, I never wear anything on this length (24") chain (I usually wear about 17" for smaller pendants and then I love very long ones over 30")!  But I think it's the right length for the locket. I doubt seriously that I'd ever use it for anything else (although medium Tolomeo could be worn at multiple lengths).  My favorite length chain for a larger pendant is 32-34"  (I am 5'6" so I really prefer 34" when possible. I might try to get an extender for a 32".)

We really do like the same things! I am glad you liked the round chain. I could tell from pictures it isn't quite as heavy as the oval, but the oval would be sooo expensive in a 32". So I am fairly set on the classic round for my medium amulet! Those special amulets only come in medium and one of them in small, so I don't have a large option. They are higher priced than the regular amulets, so I am seriously happy to stick with medium on those! But, it works out well since I love the Vine amulet and I'd love for that to be my one in the large size. So the round chain would need to work for both. My goal is to have one 32", the 24" oval, and one 18" chain (maybe ribbon?). What's funny is that you like the moonstone starfish amulet, and I have the smaller plain moonstone starfish (and 18" chain) on my list!!! I think the moonstone starfish are just outstanding and so unique!

Since I have spoken about the special amulets so much, I am going ahead and revealing them in my next post!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I am so thrilled with it! I love the richness of her yellow gold and the finish of the pieces! Actually, I never wear anything on this length chain (I usually wear about 17" for smaller pendants and then I love very long ones)!  But I think it's the right length for the locket. I doubt seriously that I'd ever use it for anything else (although medium Tolomeo could be worn at multiple lengths).  My favorite length chain for a larger pendant is 32-34"  (I am 5'6" so I really prefer 34" when possible. I might try to get an extender for a 32".)
> 
> We really do like the same things! I am glad you liked the round chain. I could tell from pictures it isn't quite as heavy as the oval, but the oval would be sooo expensive in a 32". So I am fairly set on the classic round for my medium amulet! Those special amulets only come in medium and one of them in small, so I don't have a large option. They are higher priced than the regular amulets, so I am seriously happy to stick with medium on those! But, it works out well since I love the Vine amulet and I'd love for that to be my one in the large size. So the round chain would need to work for both. My goal is to have one 32", the 24" oval, and one 18" chain. What's funny is that you like the moonstone starfish amulet, and I have the smaller plain moonstone starfish (and 18" chain) on my list!!! I think the moonstone starfish are just outstanding and so unique!
> 
> Since I have spoken about the special amulets so much, I am going ahead and revealing them in my next post!



I agree, I think the 24" is such a nice length for your locket! Looks perfect.  I love that her chains are so adjustable, so, who knows, it might also come in handy for more TSC pendants that may find a home with you! 

For a large amulet, I'm thinking I'd like a 32" length in the Classic Oval, or the Arno. Yes, so pricey! But I do love the look of the big links with her larger pieces. We'll see! Likely I'd start with a leather cord. FYI, I bet they'd add extra links to any chains you buy if you'd like addition length. They did that for me in the past. 

Yes, her moonstone starfish are beautiful, and so unique!


----------



## DS2006

Charleston, SC holds a special place in my heart. I was raised in SC and had cousins in Charleston, so we visited there often. Plus we have gone to the beach near Charleston for years and years, so we still go there!  Croghan's Jewel Box is a 100 year old family jewelry store in old downtown Charleston and they carry beautiful jewelry including Temple St. Clair. If you read her book, you saw that her family moved from Virginia to Charleston when she was in her later teens. She went away to school but Charleston was home when she came home to visit. Her mother had a home in the historic district which has such beautiful homes, gardens, architecture, etc. So Temple's mother knew the lady who owned Croghan's well. The daughters and granddaughters of that lady knew Temple and Croghan's carries her line and usually has a trunk show at least once a year. Temple still has family and friends in Charleston and likes to visit when she can. Anyway, Croghan's asked Temple to come up with a couple of designs that reflect Charleston. She chose two of the gates in Charleston on her mother's street to inspire her designs. So one amulet is the Pineapple Gate and the other is the Sword Gate amulet.

First I will show you the Pineapple Amulet and the gate that inspired it:










The other one will be in the next post. @etoile de mer  Do you think that chain on the medium one is the classic round? I think it looks smaller than Arno???


----------



## DS2006

The other Charleston amulet is the Sword Gate amulet. You can see a little of the actual beautiful gate in the second and third pictures.










Pictures of all the amulets...








Croghan's Jewel Box https://www.croghansjewelbox.com/collections/temple-st-clair (Note that the price you see under the Pineapple Amulet is the small. I think you can see the price on the medium if you click that amulet. As you can see there is a very significant difference in price. So I am leaning toward the Sword Gate, but I hope to go see them in person in mid-March so I can be certain which one I really love the most. I do think the round chain would look so good with Sword Gate, though!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> I agree, I think the 24" is such a nice length for your locket! Looks perfect.  I love that her chains are so adjustable, so, who knows, it might also come in handy for more TSC pendants that may find a home with you!
> 
> For a large amulet, I'm thinking I'd like a 32" length in the Classic Oval, or the Arno. Yes, so pricey! But I do love the look of the big links with her larger pieces. We'll see! Likely I'd start with a leather cord. FYI, I bet they'd add extra links to any chains you buy if you'd like addition length. They did that for me in the past.
> 
> Yes, her moonstone starfish are beautiful, and so unique!



Yes, the fact that the chains are adjustable is a huge bonus!  I think classic oval is my favorite. I hope I love the round with the amulets, but if not, I'll just get a long oval when they are on sale at Bloomingdale's. If I buy from the NYC Bloomingdale's, I'll definitely ask if they can send it to TSC to be extended. I am sure others have asked and I'm glad to know they did it for you!  I'd consider a leather cord, too. I have thought the deep blue would be pretty with the medium Tolomeo with the blue center! Although black is far more versatile. So many great choices!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Charleston, SC holds a special place in my heart. I was raised in SC and had cousins in Charleston, so we visited there often. Plus we have gone to the beach near Charleston for years and years, so we still go there!  Croghan's Jewel Box is a 100 year old family jewelry store in old downtown Charleston and they carry beautiful jewelry including Temple St. Clair. If you read her book, you saw that her family moved from Virginia to Charleston when she was in her later teens. She went away to school but Charleston was home when she came home to visit. Her mother had a home in the historic district which has such beautiful homes, gardens, architecture, etc. So Temple's mother knew the lady who owned Croghan's well. The daughters and granddaughters of that lady knew Temple and Croghan's carries her line and usually has a trunk show at least once a year. Temple still has family and friends in Charleston and likes to visit when she can. Anyway, Croghan's asked Temple to come up with a couple of designs that reflect Charleston. She chose two of the gates in Charleston on her mother's street to inspire her designs. So one amulet is the Pineapple Gate and the other is the Sword Gate amulet.
> 
> First I will show you the Pineapple Amulet and the gate that inspired it:
> 
> View attachment 5306968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306983
> 
> 
> The other one will be in the next post. @etoile de mer  Do you think that chain on the medium one is the classic round? I think it looks smaller than Arno???





DS2006 said:


> The other Charleston amulet is the Sword Gate amulet. You can see a little of the actual beautiful gate in the second and third pictures.
> 
> View attachment 5306997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306999
> 
> 
> Pictures of all the amulets...
> 
> View attachment 5307000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307001
> 
> 
> 
> Croghan's Jewel Box https://www.croghansjewelbox.com/collections/temple-st-clair (Note that the price you see under the Pineapple Amulet is the small. I think you can see the price on the medium if you click that amulet. As you can see there is a very significant difference in price. So I am leaning toward the Sword Gate, but I hope to go see them in person in mid-March so I can be certain which one I really love the most. I do think the round chain would look so good with Sword Gate, though!



@DS2006, those are beautiful, and so unique! Thanks so much for sharing the pics, story regarding, and info about the jewelry store. All so interesting! I particulary love the swirls on the Sword Gate amulet.  So fun that any one of these will have special meaning to you. I look forward to hearing your impressions when you see in person, and hopefully one comes home with you! Regarding the chain used for the medium, I'm guessing that it's the Ribbon chain. (The Ribbon is a combo of round and oval links, so is a mini version of the Arno chain, and also smaller in scale than the Classic Round.)


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Yes, the fact that the chains are adjustable is a huge bonus!  I think classic oval is my favorite. I hope I love the round with the amulets, but if not, I'll just get a long oval when they are on sale at Bloomingdale's. If I buy from the NYC Bloomingdale's, I'll definitely ask if they can send it to TSC to be extended. I am sure others have asked and I'm glad to know they did it for you!  I'd consider a leather cord, too. I have thought the deep blue would be pretty with the medium Tolomeo with the blue center! Although black is far more versatile. So many great choices!



I think you'll like the Classic Round with the medium amulets, it feels just the right scale to me. But of course, all so personal, and no right or wrong with her pieces. I love the mix-and-match aspect of her jewelry! I'm also drawn to the blue leather cord! I think would look pretty with moonstone, too. I also thought the natural leather cord could look really nice with the Vine amulet. For me, I'm least drawn to the black cord. It's so classic, but unfortunately, a bit too harsh on me (I have light brown hair, slightly warm coloring). So, I was so excited to see a variety of leather cords offered now, as for years they only offered black!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> @DS2006, those are beautiful, and so unique! Thanks so much for sharing the pics, story regarding, and info about the jewelry store. All so interesting! I particulary love the swirls on the Sword Gate amulet.  So fun that any one of these will have special meaning to you. I look forward to hearing your impressions when you see in person, and hopefully one comes home with you! Regarding the chain used for the medium, I'm guessing that it's the Ribbon chain. (The Ribbon is a combo of round and oval links, so is a mini version of the Arno chain, and also smaller in scale than the Classic Round.)



I do think ribbon is on the Sword Gate amulet especially looking at the picture of it on the person with the turtleneck, but if you look at the Pineapple picture with the gray coat, the larger amulet looks like it's on a larger chain than the ribbon to me. The reason I think that one might be classic round is that I think Arno is larger. It's hard to tell about the links when they are turned in another direction in regard to all round or round and oval.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> I think you'll like the Classic Round with the medium amulets, it feels just the right scale to me. But of course, all so personal, and no right or wrong with her pieces. I love the mix-and-match aspect of her jewelry! I'm also drawn to the blue leather cord! I think would look pretty with moonstone, too. I also thought the natural leather cord could look really nice with the Vine amulet. For me, I'm least drawn to the black cord. It's so classic, but unfortunately, a bit too harsh on me (I have light brown hair, slightly warm coloring). So, I was so excited to see a variety of leather cords offered now, as for years they only offered black!


 
Very true about black. I'd only likely use black if I were wearing black! It is nice to have things to mix and match. I hadn't thought about the moonstone with the blue cord, but that might really be beautiful! I hope I can see some and experiment a bit. It would be nice to have a couple of leather cords just for variety and to give a different look!

I just hope when I go to Charleston that they have the chains I want to see as well as large amulet, so I can determine the best chain to work with both amulets.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I do think ribbon is on the Sword Gate amulet especially looking at the picture of it on the person with the turtleneck, but if you look at the Pineapple picture with the gray coat, the larger amulet looks like it's on a larger chain than the ribbon to me. The reason I think that one might be classic round is that I think Arno is larger. It's hard to tell about the links when they are turned in another direction in regard to all round or round and oval.



Often so tricky to tell!  I really think they should just say "blah blah amulet shown on such and such chain!"  Regarding the Pineapples on the light grey coat, I think the small amulet is on the Ribbon, and the large is on the Arno. Arno is a bit sneaky, the ovals are very close to round, so sometimes can appear as all round links, vs a combo. Maybe compare to the chain chart photo Big Akoya posted.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Very true about black. I'd only likely use black if I were wearing black! It is nice to have things to mix and match. I hadn't thought about the moonstone with the blue cord, but that might really be beautiful! I hope I can see some and experiment a bit. It would be nice to have a couple of leather cords just for variety and to give a different look!
> 
> I just hope when I go to Charleston that they have the chains I want to see as well as large amulet, so I can determine the best chain to work with both amulets.



If you call ahead of your trip, they may be able to hold or bring in various chains and cords to help you decide.  And I agree, fun to have a little wardrobe of chains and cords to use!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> The other Charleston amulet is the Sword Gate amulet. You can see a little of the actual beautiful gate in the second and third pictures.
> 
> View attachment 5306997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306999
> 
> 
> Pictures of all the amulets...
> 
> View attachment 5307000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307001
> 
> 
> 
> Croghan's Jewel Box https://www.croghansjewelbox.com/collections/temple-st-clair (Note that the price you see under the Pineapple Amulet is the small. I think you can see the price on the medium if you click that amulet. As you can see there is a very significant difference in price. So I am leaning toward the Sword Gate, but I hope to go see them in person in mid-March so I can be certain which one I really love the most. I do think the round chain would look so good with Sword Gate, though!


These are so beautiful!  I love the large sword gate, and I think the round link chain will look with great with it.  It will compliment the round swirls on the amulet.  These are beautiful pieces!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> These are so beautiful!  I love the large sword gate, and I think the round link chain will look with great with it.  It will compliment the round swirls on the amulet.  These are beautiful pieces!



 Yay! So glad you like that one! Naturally, I thought the same thing about the swirls and round chain!  I am so tempted to just order it, but I feel so deprived of the in-person buying experience the last couple of years that I am trying to make myself wait until we go there!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Often so tricky to tell!  I really think they should just say "blah blah amulet shown on such and such chain!"  Regarding the Pineapples on the light grey coat, I think the small amulet is on the Ribbon, and the large is on the Arno. Arno is a bit sneaky, the ovals are very close to round, so sometimes can appear as all round links, vs a combo. Maybe compare to the chain chart photo Big Akoya posted.



Okay, I think you are right! I think Arno is better for a large amulet and the classic round is better for a medium. So I am not sure one long chain will work for both! I either need to forget a large amulet or get a leather cord for one of them! 
Sorry to overdo the chain topic! (Of course, the classic oval is the one in between Arno and classic round!)


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Okay, I think you are right! I think Arno is better for a large amulet and the classic round is better for a medium. So I am not sure one long chain will work for both! I either need to forget a large amulet or get a leather cord for one of them!
> Sorry to overdo the chain topic!



Never too much chain chatter for me! I've been over all this years back by myself, with no one else to talk to about it!  The TSC site used to literally have just pics of pendants and pics of chains all shown separately, never shown together. And promo pics didn't ID things. So I felt like a detective trying to determine what was what, and what would look good together. Then visits to stores carrying her things, no one ever had the pieces I needed to see to decide. Hence my noting the sizes of the chain links and amulets in mm and then printing things to scale! The trunk shows were helpful as they'd always have more pieces.

I think the Classic Oval is a sort of "bridge" chain for both the medium and large amulets. I think it works for both. When you visit, I'd suggest bringing your oval chain and see how you think the medium works on the oval. Might look perfect to you! Also, I do think the large amulet can work on the 24" Classic Oval. Because the amulet is big, it doesn't feel like wearing a 24" necklace, as it hangs longer. So if you bought a large amulet at some point, you could buy a leather cord, but could also wear it on you 24". Or, you could see if they'd add links to your 24".

I've been in the fence about whether I prefer the large amulets on the Classic Oval or the Arno. Still not sure! I can delay that big decision because I have to first decide if I really want a large, and which one!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I do think ribbon is on the Sword Gate amulet especially looking at the picture of it on the person with the turtleneck, but if you look at the Pineapple picture with the gray coat, the larger amulet looks like it's on a larger chain than the ribbon to me. The reason I think that one might be classic round is that I think Arno is larger. It's hard to tell about the links when they are turned in another direction in regard to all round or round and oval.


For what it's worth, I think the arno, while nice as a chain itself is so big, it might take away from the amulet.
I have not seen it in person, but there is the element of chains getting on the edge of being too big and blingy, it becomes more about the flashy chain versus a bold chain that complements the pendant.  From the chains I have seen in person, TSC chains are nice and thick already, and I think the arno might be too much chain bling which gives off a very different "look at my chain" vibe.
To me, the chain is not the star... the amulet is the star.  

My thoughts from your photos are:
I myself prefer the classic round with the large sword amulet.  I'm not a fan of how it is worn in the photo with the arno.
I also am not a super fan of the ribbon for the amulet.  The reason being is the amulet with all its golden swirls is a feast for the eyes.  The ribbon chain, now being alternating rounds and ovals are a bit distracting.  I prefer the clean bold look of all round links (or all oval, but not alternating).  Your eye then keeps moving to the amulet and bang... you see that gorgeous amulet with all its intricate gold work.

That's just my two cents for another point of view.  Of course, anything TSC will look fabulous!


----------



## etoile de mer

I think it's getting confusing visually as the larger of the amulets @DS2006 is considering is actually the "medium" size, not the "large". I agree that the larger shown (so actually a medium) looks overwhelmed hanging on the Arno. The large amulets I think look proportionally best on the Classic Oval, Arno, or on a leather cord. But all so personal! In my mind the large link chains, chosen to be proportional to each piece is sort of the quintessential TSC look. But that's because they were promoted and shown that way when I started collecting, and it's part of why I was drawn to them. Was unusual then, and I loved that the pieces felt sort of ancient right down to the chain clasps!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> For what it's worth, I think the arno, while nice as a chain itself is so big, it might take away from the amulet.
> I have not seen it in person, but there is the element of chains getting on the edge of being too big and blingy, it becomes more about the flashy chain versus a bold chain that complements the pendant.  From the chains I have seen in person, TSC chains are nice and thick already, and I think the arno might be too much chain bling which gives off a very different "look at my chain" vibe.
> To me, the chain is not the star... the amulet is the star.
> 
> My thoughts from your photos are:
> I myself prefer the classic round with the large sword amulet.  I'm not a fan of how it is worn in the photo with the arno.
> I also am not a super fan of the ribbon for the amulet.  The reason being is the amulet with all its golden swirls is a feast for the eyes.  The ribbon chain, now being alternating rounds and ovals are a bit distracting.  I prefer the clean bold look of all round links (or all oval, but not alternating).  Your eye then keeps moving to the amulet and bang... you see that gorgeous amulet with all its intricate gold work.
> 
> That's just my two cents for another point of view.  Of course, anything TSC will look fabulous!



I agree that the classic round is almost perfect for the sword gate amulet. That amulet is medium size and the chain is, too!  I was just imagining maybe getting a large vine pendant (if I like the size in person), and I would love for one chain will work for both!   

@etoile de mer explained the sizes in my pictures...two medium and one small pineapple.

I did decide I wanted TSC chains because the chains are part of the overall look! I just want to buy when there are discounts!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I agree that the classic round is almost perfect for the sword gate amulet. That amulet is medium size and the chain is, too!  I was just imagining maybe getting a large vine pendant (if I like the size in person), and I would love for one chain will work for both!
> 
> @etoile de mer explained the sizes in my pictures...two medium and one small pineapple.
> 
> I did decide I wanted TSC chains because the chains are part of the overall look! I just want to buy when there are discounts!


Bloomies!  They do these loyalist discounts often, and the chains are online, so it's easy to order.  
Maybe you can order any length chain online to see the size?  Then when the promotion starts, you'll know exactly which chain you want.  Returns at Bloomies are super easy, very similar to NMs.  

I am going to ask TSC if I can get the same 20% discount on my WG set.  You never know, right?   
They'll probably say no 20% discount, but we have a 20% premium uplift as it is a SO.     
I am actually expecting a slight uplift, but I hope it's not as much as VCA's 30% premium uplift.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> So much news to catch-up on!  !!
> @DS2006, your locket and chain are beautiful! So fun you found pieces you love, and welcome back to the land of yellow gold!  I'm so fond of the classic oval chain, and I love the older style S hook closures! And her lockets are beautiful. What a great find! I think you could possibly use your oval chain for your medium amulet, as well. Just a choice of aesthetic you're after. I let go of my small and medium amulets, as I realized I'd prefer a large amulet. And then I let go of my round link chain, as I realized, for me, I prefer pendants on shorter chains (16-18") or very long (32" or longer). Otherwise I very much liked the round chain, and like you feel it's a nice size for the medium amulet. FYI the gold wire gauge is smaller (finer) on the round link than used on the classic oval. I'm so intrigued by your description of the amulet your after...can't think of which it might be! Hope it works out, and can't wait to see what it is! And, you and I like so many of the same pieces.  I've also been considering the Foglia earrings (pic you posted), the medium Tolomeo, and the large Vine Amulet! And, I also still love the large Starfish Amulet!  I'd like to find out if there might be a trunk show near me in the spring. Would be very helpful, as I can typically decide quickly when see things in person. I can't have all of the items I love  so need to shrink my list!
> 
> @BigAkoya, wow, and yay regarding the white gold Tolomeo!!  So glad you asked again. Can't wait to see the mock-up! How do they present it...I assume a drawing? And will you request the version with multi-colored sapphires, or the all diamond one? Thank you so much for providing a link to the pic showing all the chains! I'd seen it on her site recently, but then couldn't find it again!
> 
> @etoupebirkin, I'd love to see a modelling pic with your large Tolomeo if you'd like to share.


I am so excited!  I requested the exact same multi-color stones as I feel it best represents the celestial sky and planets to keep in line with the Tolomeo theme.  I also asked for TSC to put it on a 32" classic round chain so I can see the full effect.  I actually love it with the black cord, but I can just order one of those.  I have not received the mockup yet, but once I do, I will share.

I can't wait! I have loved this piece for so long.


----------



## etoile de mer

As we've been talking about sizes of chains and amulets, I thought this photo (taken off the TSC website) might be helpful for reference. I love the lacy look of these chains! The larger chains are bold, and yet are also so light and airy. And each pairing seems well suited proportionally to me. Although, it's easy to picture swapping chains and amulets to achieve other pleasing looks. Chains shown were not identified, so this is my best guess.

So from top to bottom, I believe these are:

Extra Small Amulet on a Fine Round Chain
Small Amulet on a Classic Round Chain
Medium Amulet on a Classic Oval Chain
Large Amulet on an Arno Chain


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> As we've been talking about sizes of chains and amulets, I thought this photo (taken off the TSC website) might be helpful for reference. I love the lacy look of these chains! The larger chains are bold, and yet are also so light and airy. And each pairing seems well suited proportionally to me. Although, it's easy to picture swapping chains and amulets to achieve other pleasing looks. Chains shown were not identified, so this is my best guess.
> 
> So from top to bottom, I believe these are:
> 
> Extra Small Amulet on a Fine Round Chain
> Small Amulet on a Classic Round Chain
> Medium Amulet on a Classic Oval Chain
> Large Amulet on an Arno Chain
> 
> View attachment 5307359


They look really small in that picture if that's what they are! It's kind of hard to tell other than the smallest one!  But what you said earlier is right...why don't they identify the chains?!


----------



## DS2006

Ex small amulet with ex small oval chain
Small amulet on fine round chain
Medium amulet on classic round?
Large amulet on ribbon chain (surprising)

It actually helps to post these because TPF images are larger than they are on my computer.


----------



## DS2006

Large Vine on classic oval? So gorgeous and she has on the Foglia earrings with it, too!


----------



## DS2006

Posting this again so we can see it with the other pictures.

Here's my starfish..not sure if that's ribbon or classic round???


----------



## restricter

In case you needed another reason to watch The Gilded Age.  Notice how they used a necklace instead of a chain?


----------



## smile10281

restricter said:


> In case you needed another reason to watch The Gilded Age.  Notice how they used a necklace instead of a chain?
> View attachment 5307596


I saw this and swooned inside!

@etoile de mer and @DS2006 thank you for continuing the chain discussion and identifying these pairings! I am finding this information so helpful. My wishlist for TSC items is growing but I want to be intentional about which pieces I want to purchase next. As you’ve pointed out, these chains are not cheap, but they really go perfectly with her amulets and other pendants!


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> In case you needed another reason to watch The Gilded Age.  Notice how they used a necklace instead of a chain?
> View attachment 5307596


I love period dramas and was excited to hear about this show! But we don’t get HBO so will have to wait until it makes it to Amazon Prime or Netflix!  But hearing that they used TSC jewelry is amazing!!!! I had not seen that IG post yet!!!

Now I want those moonstone earrings to go with my starfish!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

@DS2006, thanks so much for posting the additional amulet/chain pics!  Fun! Which chain do you like best with the large amulet? I'm torn! Again, certainly not an urgent decision for me, but fun to consider. The big, lacy, large loop chains with the amulets seem so much the TSC aesthetic, and so appealing to me.  Yet, the large amulet looks really pretty on the ribbon chain, too!

I love that starfish pendant, too, and so magical in moonstone!


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> In case you needed another reason to watch The Gilded Age.  Notice how they used a necklace instead of a chain?
> View attachment 5307596



Exciting!  Beautiful pairing, too!


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> I saw this and swooned inside!
> 
> @etoile de mer and @DS2006 thank you for continuing the chain discussion and identifying these pairings! I am finding this information so helpful. My wishlist for TSC items is growing but I want to be intentional about which pieces I want to purchase next. As you’ve pointed out, these chains are not cheap, but they really go perfectly with her amulets and other pendants!



@smile10281, so glad our chat has been helpful! I was about to dip my toes into VCA when I started looking at TSC again. May still get at least one piece of VCA (if ever comes back in stock!) but can see adding a number of TSC pieces! I agree about being intentional. Of course tastes may change over years, but nice to buy what feels the most ideal at the moment.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I love period dramas and was excited to hear about this show! But we don’t get HBO so will have to wait until it makes it to Amazon Prime or Netflix!  But hearing that they used TSC jewelry is amazing!!!! I had not seen that IG post yet!!!
> 
> Now I want those moonstone earrings to go with my starfish!!!



Yes, so excited to hear about The Gilded Age!! We also don't have HBO, but often their programs land on iTunes. So, hoping we can buy the series there. Love anything Julian Fellowes does!

Also excited to see TSC jewelry being used. Yes to the moonstone earrings! I do want a smaller jewelry collection...and yet  I love so many of her pieces! As @smile10281 notes, I want to buy with intention. I tend to think things over forever, and in the meanwhile things get discontinued...so sometimes, problem solved!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Yes, so excited to hear about The Gilded Age!! We also don't have HBO, but often their programs land on iTunes. So, hoping we can buy the series there. Love anything Julian Fellowes does!
> 
> Also excited to see TSC jewelry being used. Yes to the moonstone earrings! I do want a smaller jewelry collection...and yet  I love so many of her pieces! As @smile10281 notes, I want to buy with intention. I tend to think things over forever, and in the meanwhile things get discontinued...so sometimes, problem solved!



Oh, that's good to know about iTunes! I so adored Downton Abbey and still need to watch his other things!

I think we are all like-minded in wanting to buy with intention. I am also a deliberator! So when I have doubts, I try hard to refrain from buying. But when I see something I LOVE and it is something that would fit in my very casual world, then I feel confident in buying! 

Regarding the chains, even though I enjoy the pictures, I don't think I could decide on a chain for a large amulet without seeing them and trying them on. I'd really like to have three different chains, ultimately, but I like the classic oval so much that I would consider getting the long one for a large amulet. I wouldn't mind at least looking at the River chains, but I'd have to be totally thrilled to accept that price range. But speaking of intentional buying, I need to focus on my Charleston amulet and chain first! I really may not "need" a second one, but I think the Vine is so pretty! 

I do love VCA, but I will not have a huge collection of that, either. I am mainly collecting white gold onyx and mother of pearl (if they ever get it in) Alhambra, and a couple of wg pave and solid pieces. The thing about TSC to me is that it is more unique in a way. There is a single designer with her own vision and her pieces are so unique. I almost never run across anyone wearing VCA or TSC. I did get a compliment on the locket the other day, but of course, the person would have had no idea of the brand. But that's nice for a piece to get a compliment based on it's beauty without regard to brand recognition!


----------



## MyDogTink

restricter said:


> In case you needed another reason to watch The Gilded Age.  Notice how they used a necklace instead of a chain?
> View attachment 5307596


I just saw these posts on TSC’s Instagram. Is it a good show?


----------



## MyDogTink

DS2006 said:


> I love period dramas and was excited to hear about this show! But we don’t get HBO so will have to wait until it makes it to Amazon Prime or Netflix!  But hearing that they used TSC jewelry is amazing!!!! I had not seen that IG post yet!!!
> 
> Now I want those moonstone earrings to go with my starfish!!!


Do you have the starfish pendant or amulet?


----------



## BigAkoya

Well… not exactly what I had envsioned, not even close truth be told.  There is no old-world glamour about this piece.  To me, it looks more like a cheap silver piece one would see at an arts & craft show.  It will look worse on a leather cord.   I asked him for a photo of any WG piece they have done, pendant or amulet as I want to see a real piece to try and convince myself. 

I’m disappointed to say the least. I can see why TSC does not do pieces in WG. To me, WG is not even close to the beauty of the YG pieces. Her designs are all about the beauty of the metalwork, like the Gilded Age! 

I love the Gilded Age by the way, and I have read so many books on it. The opulence, the jewels, the big fat diamonds and gemstones, and most of all, the long strands of pearls.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> Well… not exactly what I had envsioned, not even close truth be told.  There is no old-world glamour about this piece.  To me, it looks more like a cheap silver piece one would see at an arts & craft show.  It will look worse on a leather cord.   I asked him for a photo of any WG piece they have done, pendant or amulet as I want to see a real piece to try and convince myself.
> 
> I’m disappointed to say the least. I can see why TSC does not do pieces in WG. To me, WG is not even close to the beauty of the YG pieces. Her designs are all about the beauty of the metalwork, like the Gilded Age!
> 
> I love the Gilded Age by the way, and I have read so many books on it. The opulence, the jewels, the big fat diamonds and gemstones, and most of all, the long strands of pearls.
> 
> View attachment 5308201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308202


I see what you mean. I wonder if they have ever done a WG Tolomeo before, even with diamonds? That way you can see it IRL. Mock ups like this cannot capture the quality of the shimmer of the gold and stones. And FWIW, the chain in the picture is too substantial. It fights with the pendant. It should be held on a narrower chain. I use the ribbon on mine. I will take pics. But the piece is in my SD box and I need to retrieve it.

or

You can purchase the YG and buy earrings and a bracelet to match and have it be your one yellow gold suite.


----------



## DS2006

@BigAkoya  I am so sorry! It was worth a try! But I do agree that the styles she does usually are going to usually look best in yellow gold.  That's why I caved and started a yellow gold set!  The Tolomeo is definitely gorgeous in the yellow gold. It just works better with the colored gems, I think.


----------



## DS2006

MyDogTink said:


> I just saw these posts on TSC’s Instagram. Is it a good show?


It just started on HBO this week. I am waiting until it comes out on something I already have like Netflix or Amazon Prime. It's by the same producer as Downton Abbey.  Period drama in a different time frame and location. Great costumes and jewelry, probably!


----------



## DS2006

MyDogTink said:


> Do you have the starfish pendant or amulet?



I have the pendant on my wish list!    I just love it!  I am trying to limit myself to two amulets to keep the little collection varied!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I see what you mean. I wonder if they have ever done a WG Tolomeo before, even with diamonds? That way you can see it IRL. Mock ups like this cannot capture the quality of the shimmer of the gold and stones. And FWIW, the chain in the picture is too substantial. It fights with the pendant. It should be held on a narrower chain. I use the ribbon on mine. I will take pics. But the piece is in my SD box and I need to retrieve it.
> 
> or
> 
> You can purchase the YG and buy earrings and a bracelet to match and have it be your one yellow gold suite.


Thank you for your input!   Yes, I think the chain is too thick too.  For big pendants, I like a thinner as well as I want the focal point to be the pendant.  

I don't think they've done any pieces in WG. I asked to a photo of anything in WG, but I was sent another mockup (a pendant) and that also did not look good.  He said he would keep looking, which to me, translates to "nothing in their historical data."  

Your Tolomeo is the bomb!  Your YG set comment is so funny and timely... 
I showed my husband my mockup Tolomeo and also showed him yours in YG.  My husband said, "hers in YG looks exquisite, yours in WG looks like a cheapy pendant."  Then he also said, "you keep talking about this pendant, why don't you just get a YG set, you need get over not liking YG."   

Well, if I ever got a Tolomeo, I already know my set, so that's the easy part.  I am just not a YG person anymore.
I have one YG locket left (on a long YG chain).  I think I will dust it off and wear it tomorrow and see how I feel.   Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> Well… not exactly what I had envsioned, not even close truth be told.  There is no old-world glamour about this piece.  To me, it looks more like a cheap silver piece one would see at an arts & craft show.  It will look worse on a leather cord.   I asked him for a photo of any WG piece they have done, pendant or amulet as I want to see a real piece to try and convince myself.
> 
> I’m disappointed to say the least. I can see why TSC does not do pieces in WG. To me, WG is not even close to the beauty of the YG pieces. Her designs are all about the beauty of the metalwork, like the Gilded Age!
> 
> I love the Gilded Age by the way, and I have read so many books on it. The opulence, the jewels, the big fat diamonds and gemstones, and most of all, the long strands of pearls.
> 
> View attachment 5308201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308202


Wow, that is disappointing. I never expected it to look like that. Are you sure you can’t love yellow gold for this piece?


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you for your input!   Yes, I think the chain is too thick too.  For big pendants, I like a thinner as well as I want the focal point to be the pendant.
> 
> I don't think they've done any pieces in WG. I asked to a photo of anything in WG, but I was sent another mockup (a pendant) and that also did not look good.  He said he would keep looking, which to me, translates to "nothing in their historical data."
> 
> Your Tolomeo is the bomb!  Your YG set comment is so funny and timely...
> I showed my husband my mockup Tolomeo and also showed him yours in YG.  My husband said, "hers in YG looks exquisite, yours in WG looks like a cheapy pendant."  Then he also said, "you keep talking about this pendant, why don't you just get a YG set, you need get over not liking YG."
> 
> Well, if I ever got a Tolomeo, I already know my set, so that's the easy part.  I am just not a YG person anymore.
> I have one YG locket left (on a long YG chain).  I think I will dust it off and wear it tomorrow and see how I feel.   Thanks for the inspiration!


I just wanted to add that it looks like they copied and pasted that chain on that paper. If you look closely, it has a gray background making it look thick. That classic round chain is not thick and shouldn't be too big for that pendant. It will look much more delicate in reality, including in yg. Of course, there are lots of chain choices! I don't have that figured out either! But if anything, I was worried a classic round might be too small for a large amulet, and the Tolomeo is larger in diameter than an amulet.


----------



## etoupebirkin

This TSC WG amulet and pendant is on TRR right now. Buy it to see whether you like it in WG. You can always return it. It’s $30 in shipping back and forth.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> This TSC WG amulet and pendant is on TRR right now. Buy it to see whether you like it in WG. You can always return it. It’s $30 in shipping back and forth.
> 
> View attachment 5308282


Thank you for this!  I just created an ID to log in.  I saw the photos, and it helped me decide.  For sure, I will pass on the WG.  As you and @MyDogTink suggested, I need to see if I can love YG.  If I do, it can be my YG set.  The beauty of TSC is she makes it so easy to create a four-piece set, and I already have a set in mind. 

I will tell the SA to skip looking for a piece with colored gemstones.  My gut says it won't look good, and I am trying too hard to make this work in WG. 

There is no comparison to TSC pieces in YG.  Thank you so much for finding this WG piece!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> It just started on HBO this week. I am waiting until it comes out on something I already have like Netflix or Amazon Prime. It's by the same producer as Downton Abbey.  Period drama in a different time frame and location. Great costumes and jewelry, probably!


Speaking of period drama... one of my favorites is Pride and Prejudice, the BBC version with Colin Firth.


----------



## smile10281

@BigAkoya Thank you for sharing the mock-up! I am so sorry for your disappointment. I agree with @etoupebirkin that the mock-up does not capture the full potential beauty of the piece, but I also concede that it does not seem as magnificent as the original YG design. At least you tried!! Better to have some idea than to wonder/have thoughts of what ifs, IMHO.  

I am now curious about which 4 pieces you are considering!

ETA: oops! I went back and realized I had missed an earlier post where you mentioned going for a set with the Tolomeo. Apologies for the oversight!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Oh, that's good to know about iTunes! I so adored Downton Abbey and still need to watch his other things!
> 
> I think we are all like-minded in wanting to buy with intention. I am also a deliberator! So when I have doubts, I try hard to refrain from buying. But when I see something I LOVE and it is something that would fit in my very casual world, then I feel confident in buying!
> 
> Regarding the chains, even though I enjoy the pictures, I don't think I could decide on a chain for a large amulet without seeing them and trying them on. I'd really like to have three different chains, ultimately, but I like the classic oval so much that I would consider getting the long one for a large amulet. I wouldn't mind at least looking at the River chains, but I'd have to be totally thrilled to accept that price range. But speaking of intentional buying, I need to focus on my Charleston amulet and chain first! I really may not "need" a second one, but I think the Vine is so pretty!
> 
> I do love VCA, but I will not have a huge collection of that, either. I am mainly collecting white gold onyx and mother of pearl (if they ever get it in) Alhambra, and a couple of wg pave and solid pieces. The thing about TSC to me is that it is more unique in a way. There is a single designer with her own vision and her pieces are so unique. I almost never run across anyone wearing VCA or TSC. I did get a compliment on the locket the other day, but of course, the person would have had no idea of the brand. But that's nice for a piece to get a compliment based on it's beauty without regard to brand recognition!



We also loved Downton Abbey! My husband and I re-watched the whole series again recently. His story telling is so good. Hopefully we won't have to wait too long to see this new series! I especially love a lot of the architecture of the Gilded Age, will be fun to see that depicted, too.

So true regarding the chains! I think trying in person is best. Must see full scale, and on me to decide. My paper jewelry (as my husband calls my full size, mock-ups) can only depict so much! I'm excited for your trip in March, that jewelry store sounds wonderful.  I agree about missing in store browsing and shopping.

I love so many of the VCA pieces! The one piece I've recently considered (again, must see in person) is the YG two flower Frivole ring.  I think it could easily pair with other polished gold pieces I already own without sending me down a path to collecting other coordinating VCA pieces! I do agree regarding TSC, her aesthetic has always resonated with me.  How fun that someone noticed and loved your locket!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> We also loved Downton Abbey! My husband and I re-watched the whole series again recently. His story telling is so good. Hopefully we won't have to wait too long to see this new series! I especially love a lot of the architecture of the Gilded Age, will be fun to see that depicted, too.
> 
> So true regarding the chains! I think trying in person is best. Must see full scale, and on me to decide. My paper jewelry (as my husband calls my full size, mock-ups) can only depict so much! I'm excited for your trip in March, that jewelry store sounds wonderful.  I agree about missing in store browsing and shopping.
> 
> I love so many of the VCA pieces! The one piece I've recently considered (again, must see in person) is the YG two flower Frivole ring.  I think it could easily pair with other polished gold pieces I already own without sending me down a path to collecting other coordinating VCA pieces! I do agree regarding TSC, her aesthetic has always resonated with me.  How fun that someone noticed and loved your locket!


I love love love the Frivole collection, and I love the BTF ring.  I have the WG BTF version, and it is my favorite of my VCA pieces.  I think that the YG BTF version will be a piece that will work great with a lot of other gold jewelry.

The Frivole collection is so artistic, three heart-shaped petals, angled to look like a 3D flower that is blooming (not the typical flat flower you see in many floral designs).   I vote yes, get it!


----------



## etoile de mer

@BigAkoya, so sorry the WG Tolomeo doesn't look as you hoped! Really interesting to see the mock-up. Unexpectedly, even seeing the WG amulet and chain for sale @etoupebirkin posted, just doesn't excite me. Kind of surprised me. Her pieces do really seem to shine in YG. I must say that the depiction of the Classic Round chain was unfortunate in the mock-up, too! Not only does the pic show all the links laying flat (would never hang that way), as @DS2006 noted, the gauge for that chain is actually fairly fine, so overall not depicted well.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I love love love the Frivole collection, and I love the BTF ring.  I have the WG BTF version, and it is my favorite of my VCA pieces.  I think that the YG BTF version will be a piece that will work great with a lot of other gold jewelry.
> 
> The Frivole collection is so artistic, three heart-shaped petals, angled to look like a 3D flower that is blooming (not the typical flat flower you see in many floral designs).   I vote yes, get it!



I thought that might excite you!  I've admired your WG pave, Frivole ring. It is a beautiful design, so lighthearted, and feminine.


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> @BigAkoya Thank you for sharing the mock-up! I am so sorry for your disappointment. I agree with @etoupebirkin that the mock-up does not capture the full potential beauty of the piece, but I also concede that it does not seem as magnificent as the original YG design. At least you tried!! Better to have some idea than to wonder/have thoughts of what ifs, IMHO.
> 
> I am now curious about which 4 pieces you are considering!
> 
> ETA: oops! I went back and realized I had missed an earlier post where you mentioned going for a set with the Tolomeo. Apologies for the oversight!



Agree, likely so hard to capture what it would truly look like! Might be much more lovely than depicted, or not. I actually find custom pieces a bit stressful in that way. I'm pretty particular about design details. Ideal for me is finding something I love that's already fabricated!


----------



## DS2006

How interesting that many of us share the same taste in jewelry and a love for period dramas! I sort of see how the two go together! Both have a sense of romance and beauty. I read Pride and Prejudice years ago, and have enjoyed watching most of the British versions of Jane Austen’s books. My husband and I missed the beginning of Downton Abbey so never started watching it on regular TV, and that was great because we ended up watching all six seasons in about 3 months!!! I love The Crown currently. I don’t mean to go way off topic here, but if anyone else has others they’ve loved, just add it on to a post about TSC! 

i totally agree on buying something already made. I’ve done a few custom pieces like diamond rings, but for other jewelry, I’d much rather see the finished piece before buying. Plus you can often return if you have to order!


----------



## BigAkoya

smile10281 said:


> @BigAkoya Thank you for sharing the mock-up! I am so sorry for your disappointment. I agree with @etoupebirkin that the mock-up does not capture the full potential beauty of the piece, but I also concede that it does not seem as magnificent as the original YG design. At least you tried!! Better to have some idea than to wonder/have thoughts of what ifs, IMHO.
> 
> I am now curious about which 4 pieces you are considering!
> 
> ETA: oops! I went back and realized I had missed an earlier post where you mentioned going for a set with the Tolomeo. Apologies for the oversight!


So... there two pieces I love love love from TSC.  The first of course is Tolomeo.  The second is the Sundial bangle as I love bold bangles/cuffs:  18K Sundial Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)

I know the bangle would look terrible in WG. I am certain of it as there is too much metal.  However, I love this bangle in YG.  If you read the description, it is also a true working sundial!  How amazing is that?  I love creative artistic pieces, and this is one of them.  It is also part of the Celestial collection which Tolomeo is part of. 

Staying with the Celestial theme...
For my third piece, I would get simple earrings, just little studs as I don't like to bling out my ears. 
I love these earrings:   18K Sole Luna Earrings – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)

For my fourth piece, I'm a ring gal and always need a ring.  If I had purchased Tolomeo in WG, I have other colored gemstone rings in platinum I was going to wear with it.  However, I do not have any rings YG.  I only have a small Ceylon sapphire that was my first anniversary gift from hubby which I kept as a sentimental item. 
For my TSC YG set, I was thinking of the Tolomeo ring to stay with the theme: 18K Diamond Tolomeo Ring – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)

This ring also comes in the multi-color sapphire version, but I feel it would compete with the actual Tolomeo pendant and be too much on my arm (chunky bangle and colors on my finger).  I also want the pendant to be the star.  Here it is as FYI.  18K Tolomeo Ring – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com) 

That would be my one YG set.  I don't know though. 
Last night after I told my husband I am going to dump the TSC WG idea, I start to visualize all the YG pieces on me as if I were wearing them.  It's so much YG.      I need to try on YG pieces in real life. 

In the meantime, I shall live vicariously through all of you and your gorgeous pieces!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> How interesting that many of us share the same taste in jewelry and a love for period dramas! I sort of see how the two go together! Both have a sense of romance and beauty. I read Pride and Prejudice years ago, and have enjoyed watching most of the British versions of Jane Austen’s books. My husband and I missed the beginning of Downton Abbey so never started watching it on regular TV, and that was great because we ended up watching all six seasons in about 3 months!!! I love The Crown currently. I don’t mean to go way off topic here, but if anyone else has others they’ve loved, just add it on to a post about TSC!
> 
> i totally agree on buying something already made. I’ve done a few custom pieces like diamond rings, but for other jewelry, I’d much rather see the finished piece before buying. Plus you can often return if you have to order!


I am going pile on.  Yes to The Crown, and yes to Victoria!  Both are must see shows.


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> View attachment 5307374
> 
> 
> Ex small amulet with ex small oval chain
> Small amulet on fine round chain
> Medium amulet on classic round?
> Large amulet on ribbon chain (surprising)
> 
> It actually helps to post these because TPF images are larger than they are on my computer.



Very late to the discussion and apologies if this was already covered but thought I would share anyways--I went into Bloomingdale's last year ready to get the classic round chain for my medium moonstone amulet and found it distracted from the amulet. I thought the ribbon chain was a much better fit. Happy to take pictures if anyone wants.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> How interesting that many of us share the same taste in jewelry and a love for period dramas! I sort of see how the two go together! Both have a sense of romance and beauty. I read Pride and Prejudice years ago, and have enjoyed watching most of the British versions of Jane Austen’s books. My husband and I missed the beginning of Downton Abbey so never started watching it on regular TV, and that was great because we ended up watching all six seasons in about 3 months!!! I love The Crown currently. I don’t mean to go way off topic here, but if anyone else has others they’ve loved, just add it on to a post about TSC!
> 
> i totally agree on buying something already made. I’ve done a few custom pieces like diamond rings, but for other jewelry, I’d much rather see the finished piece before buying. Plus you can often return if you have to order!



I love Jane Austen, too! Also have watched many of the film adaptations of her books.  Like @BigAkoya, I loved Victoria! I'd read a book about Victoria and Albert that I really liked, and was so fun to see their story come to life. And like Downton Abbey, it's beautifully filmed! I haven't seen it in a long time, but another by Julian Fellowes (as screenwriter) is the movie Gosford Park. We've also enjoyed some screen adaptations of stories by Elizabeth Gaskell and George Eliot.

Will be very interesting to see if they use many TSC pieces in The Gilded Age series!


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> Very late to the discussion and apologies if this was already covered but thought I would share anyways--I went into Bloomingdale's last year ready to get the classic round chain for my medium moonstone amulet and found it distracted from the amulet. I thought the ribbon chain was a much better fit. Happy to take pictures if anyone wants.



So interesting! I love that everyone can make her pieces absolutely their own by choosing chains and pendants to pair. I may be in the minority it seems, but I love the big, loopy chains (within reason) paired with the amulets. Just so TSC in my mind, and part of why I fell in love with her jewelry. I tend to read the chain an amulet as an integral pair, so in my mind the larger chains don't detract.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I am going pile on.  Yes to The Crown, and yes to Victoria!  Both are must see shows.





etoile de mer said:


> I love Jane Austen, too! Also have watched many of the film adaptations of her books.  Like @BigAkoya, I loved Victoria! I'd read a book about Victoria and Albert that I really liked, and was so fun to see their story come to life. And like Downton Abbey, it's beautifully filmed! I haven't seen it in a long time, but another by Julian Fellowes (as screenwriter) is the movie Gosford Park. We've also enjoyed some screen adaptations of stories by Elizabeth Gaskell and George Eliot.
> 
> Will be very interesting to see if they use many TSC pieces in The Gilded Age series!



I LOVED Victoria and REALLY want them to continue it!!!!     I don't know what made me forget that in my earlier post!


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> Very late to the discussion and apologies if this was already covered but thought I would share anyways--I went into Bloomingdale's last year ready to get the classic round chain for my medium moonstone amulet and found it distracted from the amulet. I thought the ribbon chain was a much better fit. Happy to take pictures if anyone wants.



I'd love to see your medium amulet with the ribbon chain! The ribbon and round are the two I want to try when I go look at the Charleston amulets. Thanks!


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> I'd love to see your medium amulet with the ribbon chain! The ribbon and round are the two I want to try when I go look at the Charleston amulets. Thanks!


This is the 18" btw. Agree with @etoile de mer that it's a personal preference--i think trying it on in person will really help!


----------



## DS2006

*CHAIN INFORMATION* I had emailed Syna when I first discovered their chains and got a reply today. So I am going to provide the information I have in case someone wants another option for chains that are similar in style to TSC at a lower price. I will also give measurements of the three most common TSC chains used for amulets so you can compare. I did ask Syna if they'd make the chains longer, and they said yes, it just takes a couple of weeks longer (at present). Theirs are also 18k. They recommended the thick link chain for heavy pendants, so I would definitely think the large amulets would need the thick link and possibly the medium. The thick one may look closer to TSC anyway (but possibly not as thick).

Also, Syna has a brown vintage leather 36" cord similar to TSC for only $200 (1/2022)!!! The length better allows knotting than the TSC one, in my opinion. It's a great alternative to a chain and a good temporary solution for someone who hasn't decided on a chain. It's currently a pre-order and takes several weeks to arrive.

*Syna* chain page: https://synajewels.com/collections/chains

Medium link chain: oval links 5x4mm (probably best for smaller pendants)








						Medium Link Chains
					

Medium Link Chains - This fantastic Medium Link Chains is available at a great price with excellent delivery options. Buy it online today from Syna Jewels.




					synajewels.com
				




Large link chain: oval links 6x5mm (oval but close to Classic Round size)








						Large Link Chains
					

Large Link Chains - This fantastic Large Link Chains is available at a great price with excellent delivery options. Buy it online today from Syna Jewels.




					synajewels.com
				




Thick link chain: oval links 8x6mm  (as of 1/2022, this is $3000 for 30", so $100 an inch if you want longer)








						Thick Link Chains
					

Thick Link Chains - This fantastic Thick Link Chains is available at a great price with excellent delivery options. Buy it online today from Syna Jewels.




					synajewels.com
				




Brown vintage leather cord (36"): https://synajewels.com/collections/chains/products/vintage-leather-cord

*Temple St. Clair* chains: https://templestclair.com/collections/the-chains

Ribbon chain: round links 4.8mm, oval links 6.4x4.4mm








						18K Ribbon Chain
					

18K Ribbon Chain Necklace by Temple St. Clair. 18K gold ribbon chain necklace. Buy this handmade necklace and more haut couture jewelry by Temple St. Clair.




					templestclair.com
				




Classic Round chain: 6.4mm








						18K Classic Round Chain
					

18K Classic Round Chain Necklace by Temple St. Clair. 18K gold 18" classic round chain necklace. Buy this handmade necklace and more haut couture jewelry by Temple St. Clair.




					templestclair.com
				




Classic Oval chain: 7.9x6.7mm (closest to the Syna thick link chain, but Syna's width is slightly narrower.)








						18K Classic Oval Chain
					

18K Classic Oval Chain Necklace by Temple St. Clair. 18K gold classic oval chain necklace. Buy this handmade necklace and more haut couture jewelry by Temple St. Clair.




					templestclair.com
				




(I have not seen any Syna chains in person. I originally found one on the Neiman Marcus website. It is the large link 30" even though NM gives no information.)


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> This is the 18" btw. Agree with @etoile de mer that it's a personal preference--i think trying it on in person will really help!



Really beautiful, thank you! I think the other consideration is the length one plans to wear the amulet. I want mine (medium or large) at 32-34" so any of the chains will appear a little different at 18" versus 36". I might like the ribbon for my starfish if I get the round for my long ones!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Really beautiful, thank you! I think the other consideration is the length one plans to wear the amulet. I want mine (medium or large) at 32-34" so any of the chains will appear a little different at 18" versus 36". I might like the ribbon for my starfish if I get the round for my long ones!


I think I missed your starfish and cannot seem to find it in this thread.  I love starfishes!  @etoile de mer  got me hooked on starfishes!  Can you please post your amazing starfish?


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> This is the 18" btw. Agree with @etoile de mer that it's a personal preference--i think trying it on in person will really help!



I love your moonstone amulet, and it looks beautiful on the ribbon chain!  My trouble is I love all the chains!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> *CHAIN INFORMATION* I had emailed Syna when I first discovered their chains and got a reply today. So I am going to provide the information I have in case someone wants another option for chains that are similar in style to TSC at a lower price. I will also give measurements of the three most common TSC chains used for amulets so you can compare. I did ask Syna if they'd make the chains longer, and they said yes, it just takes a couple of weeks longer (at present). Theirs are also 18k. They recommended the thick link chain for heavy pendants, so I would definitely think the large amulets would need the thick link and possibly the medium. The thick one may look closer to TSC anyway (but possibly not as thick).
> 
> Also, Syna has a brown vintage leather 36" cord similar to TSC for only $200 (1/2022)!!! The length better allows knotting than the TSC one, in my opinion. It's a great alternative to a chain and a good temporary solution for someone who hasn't decided on a chain. It's currently a pre-order and takes several weeks to arrive.
> 
> *Syna* chain page: https://synajewels.com/collections/chains
> 
> Medium link chain: oval links 5x4mm (probably best for smaller pendants)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Link Chains
> 
> 
> Medium Link Chains - This fantastic Medium Link Chains is available at a great price with excellent delivery options. Buy it online today from Syna Jewels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> synajewels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large link chain: oval links 6x5mm (oval but close to Classic Round size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Link Chains
> 
> 
> Large Link Chains - This fantastic Large Link Chains is available at a great price with excellent delivery options. Buy it online today from Syna Jewels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> synajewels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thick link chain: oval links 8x6mm  (as of 1/2022, this is $3000 for 30", so $100 an inch if you want longer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thick Link Chains
> 
> 
> Thick Link Chains - This fantastic Thick Link Chains is available at a great price with excellent delivery options. Buy it online today from Syna Jewels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> synajewels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown vintage leather cord (36"): https://synajewels.com/collections/chains/products/vintage-leather-cord
> 
> *Temple St. Clair* chains: https://templestclair.com/collections/the-chains
> 
> Ribbon chain: round links 4.8mm, oval links 6.4x4.4mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18K Ribbon Chain
> 
> 
> 18K Ribbon Chain Necklace by Temple St. Clair. 18K gold ribbon chain necklace. Buy this handmade necklace and more haut couture jewelry by Temple St. Clair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templestclair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Round chain: 6.4mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18K Classic Round Chain
> 
> 
> 18K Classic Round Chain Necklace by Temple St. Clair. 18K gold 18" classic round chain necklace. Buy this handmade necklace and more haut couture jewelry by Temple St. Clair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templestclair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Oval chain: 7.9x6.7mm (closest to the Syna thick link chain, but Syna's width is slightly narrower.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18K Classic Oval Chain
> 
> 
> 18K Classic Oval Chain Necklace by Temple St. Clair. 18K gold classic oval chain necklace. Buy this handmade necklace and more haut couture jewelry by Temple St. Clair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templestclair.com



@DS2006, many thanks for the gathering and sharing all this great info!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I think I missed your starfish and cannot seem to find it in this thread.  I love starfishes!  @etoile de mer  got me hooked on starfishes!  Can you please post your amazing starfish?



My amazing starfish is only on my wishlist!!! I love them, too!  But here it is on the model:


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> My amazing starfish is only on my wishlist!!! I love them, too!  But here it is on the model:
> 
> View attachment 5309131


That is beautiful!!!  The model is wearing starfish earrings too!  
I hope you get this piece too.. it's pretty!  Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## restricter

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you for your input!   Yes, I think the chain is too thick too.  For big pendants, I like a thinner as well as I want the focal point to be the pendant.
> 
> I don't think they've done any pieces in WG. I asked to a photo of anything in WG, but I was sent another mockup (a pendant) and that also did not look good.  He said he would keep looking, which to me, translates to "nothing in their historical data."
> 
> Your Tolomeo is the bomb!  Your YG set comment is so funny and timely...
> I showed my husband my mockup Tolomeo and also showed him yours in YG.  My husband said, "hers in YG looks exquisite, yours in WG looks like a cheapy pendant."  Then he also said, "you keep talking about this pendant, why don't you just get a YG set, you need get over not liking YG."
> 
> Well, if I ever got a Tolomeo, I already know my set, so that's the easy part.  I am just not a YG person anymore.
> I have one YG locket left (on a long YG chain).  I think I will dust it off and wear it tomorrow and see how I feel.   Thanks for the inspiration!


Of course they’ve done pieces in white gold before!  They’ve also done pieces in rose gold.  Here’s a photo showing each.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> That is beautiful!!!  The model is wearing starfish earrings too!
> I hope you get this piece too.. it's pretty!  Thanks for sharing this.



I think the moonstone is just dreamy in this piece. Wearing it as a shorter pendant (as pictured) should keep the moonstone safe. I plan to get it as soon as I can catch a Bloomies sale. I don't want this one to be discontinued before I can get it. I'd love to have it for summer!  (I am still more of a white metal person, too...BUT I think these TSC pieces are so beautiful that it's worth getting a few special ones!)


----------



## etoile de mer

I was recently able to try the two sizes of the Classic Moonstone ring. Both the larger and the smaller versions felt too big in scale for me, but both are beautiful, and were fun to try. Sharing pics here if of interest. I wasn't going to share my full hand pic, as don't like the way it looks!  But will do so here among friends!  For reference, on my ring finger I wear size 5.5 and on my middle finger, size 7. Both these rings were size 6.5.


----------



## BigAkoya

Any owl lovers out there?  
I can't believe the owl ring just showed up on her website!  The owl ring is from her special Golden Menagerie collection she had a few years ago. I've only seen it in photos. I've been through her website often, and I do not recall seeing this piece.  Perhaps I missed it.

Here it is in case anyone is interested:    18K Athena Owl Ring – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com) 

In case you were not aware, she has another book..  Golden Menagerie, Temple St. Clair book | ASSOULINE 
The cover shows the owl ring.  Scroll through and see other photos.  I usually buy most jewelry and gem books to study them. However, I did not buy this book as some of the pieces are scary to me.  The bat is frightening, and I feel the fox is going to bite me.   

If anyone has this book, I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## BigAkoya

restricter said:


> Of course they’ve done pieces in white gold before!  They’ve also done pieces in rose gold.  Here’s a photo showing each.
> 
> View attachment 5309140


Thank you!  Have you ever seen the Tolomeo in WG, and if yes, I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> I was recently able to try the two sizes of the Classic Moonstone ring. Both the larger and the smaller versions felt too big in scale for me, but both are beautiful, and were fun to try. Sharing pics here if of interest. I wasn't going to share my full hand pic, as don't like the way it looks!  But will do so here among friends!  For reference, on my ring finger I wear size 5.5 and on my middle finger, size 7. Both these rings were size 6.5.
> 
> View attachment 5309135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309137
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309138


I wear 5.5 on my left ring finger and 6 on my right, so this is very helpful! I am glad to know that the smaller size is plenty big! And your hands look great! I wish I had young hands!  Like @BigAkoya is considering, I think I need one TSC ring once I figure out my other pieces!


----------



## restricter

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  Have you ever seen the Tolomeo in WG, and if yes, I would love to hear your thoughts.


No, never seen one.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Any owl lovers out there?
> I can't believe the owl ring just showed up on her website!  The owl ring is from her special Golden Menagerie collection she had a few years ago. I've only seen it in photos. I've been through her website often, and I do not recall seeing this piece.  Perhaps I missed it.
> 
> Here it is in case anyone is interested:    18K Athena Owl Ring – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> In case you were not aware, she has another book..  Golden Menagerie, Temple St. Clair book | ASSOULINE
> The cover shows the owl ring.  Scroll through and see other photos.  I usually buy most jewelry and gem books to study them. However, I did not buy this book as some of the pieces are scary to me.  The bat is frightening, and I feel the fox is going to bite me.
> 
> If anyone has this book, I'd love to hear your thoughts.



That owl is such an artistic piece! Very beautiful, but I don't think I could pull it off!  I have seen the Golden Menagerie book online, but I wasn't sure I wanted to invest in it since it is mostly her high jewelry (which is more art than wearable pieces to me). I might change my mind if we hear it is wonderful, though! I think it's a book I'd enjoy looking through, but her Alchemy book is of more interest to me. I really enjoyed reading the content!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Any owl lovers out there?
> I can't believe the owl ring just showed up on her website!  The owl ring is from her special Golden Menagerie collection she had a few years ago. I've only seen it in photos. I've been through her website often, and I do not recall seeing this piece.  Perhaps I missed it.
> 
> Here it is in case anyone is interested:    18K Athena Owl Ring – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> In case you were not aware, she has another book..  Golden Menagerie, Temple St. Clair book | ASSOULINE
> The cover shows the owl ring.  Scroll through and see other photos.  I usually buy most jewelry and gem books to study them. However, I did not buy this book as some of the pieces are scary to me.  The bat is frightening, and I feel the fox is going to bite me.
> 
> If anyone has this book, I'd love to hear your thoughts.



I love the owl ring!! So amazing, and creative! @BigAkoya, I think you should get it so the rest of us can vicariously enjoy it!  So funny regarding the book, I felt the same...some of the pieces are  scary! I've been tempted to buy it as well, but so pricey, and thought it might be the type of book I'd page through once, and then maybe not refer to again.


----------



## DS2006

The bottom photo on this page can be clicked and shows about 10 of the jewels in that book.






						Temple St Clair jewelry: a magical menagerie of one of a kind creatures
					

Dubbed Mythical Creatures from the Golden Menagerie, the latest collection of Temple St. Clair jewelry is a bestiary of extraordinary animals.




					www.thejewelleryeditor.com
				




There are some good YouTube videos of TSC, also. I've only watched a couple so far, but I enjoyed them. This one is a short introduction to her show of Golden Menagerie at the Louvre.  I love that she's wearing the large vine pendant and I think she chose the perfect chain. @etoile de mer Do you think it's the classic oval? I think Arno is larger. She has on the Foglia earrings I want, too!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> The bottom photo on this page can be clicked and shows about 10 of the jewels in that book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temple St Clair jewelry: a magical menagerie of one of a kind creatures
> 
> 
> Dubbed Mythical Creatures from the Golden Menagerie, the latest collection of Temple St. Clair jewelry is a bestiary of extraordinary animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejewelleryeditor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some good YouTube videos of TSC, also. I've only watched a couple so far, but I enjoyed them. This one is a short introduction to her show of Golden Menagerie at the Louvre.  I love that she's wearing the large vine pendant and I think she chose the perfect chain. @etoile de mer Do you think it's the classic oval? I think Arno is larger. She has on the Foglia earrings I want, too!




I loved that video so much, thanks for sharing!   I love that she's received such acclaim for her beautiful work. Will look for more of her videos on YouTube. I think she may be wearing the Arno with her Vine Amulet. Hard to be certain. You had me counting links, and trying to judge relative sizes!  I noticed the Foglia earrings, too! Loved seeing them worn, they have such great movement. Made me feel certain I do want them!


----------



## smile10281

BigAkoya said:


> So... there two pieces I love love love from TSC.  The first of course is Tolomeo.  The second is the Sundial bangle as I love bold bangles/cuffs:  18K Sundial Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> I know the bangle would look terrible in WG. I am certain of it as there is too much metal.  However, I love this bangle in YG.  If you read the description, it is also a true working sundial!  How amazing is that?  I love creative artistic pieces, and this is one of them.  It is also part of the Celestial collection which Tolomeo is part of.
> 
> Staying with the Celestial theme...
> For my third piece, I would get simple earrings, just little studs as I don't like to bling out my ears.
> I love these earrings:   18K Sole Luna Earrings – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> For my fourth piece, I'm a ring gal and always need a ring.  If I had purchased Tolomeo in WG, I have other colored gemstone rings in platinum I was going to wear with it.  However, I do not have any rings YG.  I only have a small Ceylon sapphire that was my first anniversary gift from hubby which I kept as a sentimental item.
> For my TSC YG set, I was thinking of the Tolomeo ring to stay with the theme: 18K Diamond Tolomeo Ring – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> This ring also comes in the multi-color sapphire version, but I feel it would compete with the actual Tolomeo pendant and be too much on my arm (chunky bangle and colors on my finger).  I also want the pendant to be the star.  Here it is as FYI.  18K Tolomeo Ring – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> That would be my one YG set.  I don't know though.
> Last night after I told my husband I am going to dump the TSC WG idea, I start to visualize all the YG pieces on me as if I were wearing them.  It's so much YG.      I need to try on YG pieces in real life.
> 
> In the meantime, I shall live vicariously through all of you and your gorgeous pieces!


Wow, just wow!!! I think I only predicted 1 of the 3 other pieces you would consider as a set with the Tolomeo, and that is the ring! Even there, I was thinking of the rainbow version, but I agree that this might be overkill/the diamond version might be more pleasing with the rainbow Tolomeo pendant. Really, all of your choices are delightful and I think they would go together perfectly. The earrings and ring are lovely, but that sundial bracelet, especially...  talk about show stopping! Indeed, amazing that it is a working sundial!

Next time you can try on YG pieces, please take pictures and feel free to share!


----------



## smile10281

etoile de mer said:


> I loved that video so much, thanks for sharing!   I love that she's received such acclaim for her beautiful work. Will look for more of her videos on YouTube. I think she may be wearing the Arno with her Vine Amulet. Hard to be certain. You had me counting links, and trying to judge relative sizes!  I noticed the Foglia earrings, too! Loved seeing them worn, they have such great movement. Made me feel certain I do want them!


Me too, thank you @DS2006 !!  So much eye candy! And @etoile de mer, I had the exact same thought about the earrings..I loved the way they seemed to dance with the slightest movement
from Temple.


----------



## smile10281

etoile de mer said:


> So interesting! I love that everyone can make her pieces absolutely their own by choosing chains and pendants to pair. I may be in the minority it seems, but I love the big, loopy chains (within reason) paired with the amulets. Just so TSC in my mind, and part of why I fell in love with her jewelry. I tend to read the chain an amulet as an integral pair, so in my mind the larger chains don't detract.


I don’t know if you’re in the minority, but you’re not alone - I love them, too! 



iggybedora said:


> This is the 18" btw. Agree with @etoile de mer that it's a personal preference--i think trying it on in person will really help!


@iggybedora, this pairing looks wonderful, and you wear it beautifully!! Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## BigAkoya

It’s nice to see TSC highlighted… a TSC ring in the February edition of T&C magazine.


----------



## sjunky13

I LOVE TSC pieces!
I have looked at your pics ladies and they are all stunning.



I have wanted an amulet for quite some time. I have gotten to play with her pieces a lot, I just never pulled the trigger. She used to have sample sales a lot. I don't think they do them anymore. You could find killer pieces for a fraction of the price.
I would love to visit her studio in SoHo. Need to make that happen. Who wants to join me? haha.

I would love a custom made Amulet. I am drawn to her moonstones and I love bee motifs she does.
I have been watching a lot of videos. 
Here is a great one from last spring.


@BigAkoya I would love to see you try some YG. I am waiting to see if you feel it suits you. I know you love the cool crispness of wg and you may fall for the warmth of YG with spring and summer coming up and you desiring some blue colored gems or stones .

One word on her chains, I see you all talking about. They are very pricey!! They are supposedly hand made and very hefty to hold the pieces as they can be weighty. I can't wait to go back and play with more pieces and maybe start a small collection! 
I just made a few VCA and Cartier purchases this week and need to halt, but I am so drawn to a few of her things. I love the lightness her jewelry brings. 

Another fab video!  Grab a drink and have fun!


----------



## iggybedora

sjunky13 said:


> I LOVE TSC pieces!
> I have looked at your pics ladies and they are all stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted an amulet for quite some time. I have gotten to play with her pieces a lot, I just never pulled the trigger. She used to have sample sales a lot. I don't think they do them anymore. You could find killer pieces for a fraction of the price.
> I would love to visit her studio in SoHo. Need to make that happen. Who wants to join me? haha.
> 
> I would love a custom made Amulet. I am drawn to her moonstones and I love bee motifs she does.
> I have been watching a lot of videos.
> Here is a great one from last spring.
> 
> 
> @BigAkoya I would love to see you try some YG. I am waiting to see if you feel it suits you. I know you love the cool crispness of wg and you may fall for the warmth of YG with spring and summer coming up and you desiring some blue colored gems or stones .
> 
> One word on her chains, I see you all talking about. They are very pricey!! They are supposedly hand made and very hefty to hold the pieces as they can be weighty. I can't wait to go back and play with more pieces and maybe start a small collection!
> I just made a few VCA and Cartier purchases this week and need to halt, but I am so drawn to a few of her things. I love the lightness her jewelry brings.
> 
> Another fab video!  Grab a drink and have fun!



Ah I so wish she would do sample sales again. I wasn't aware of the brand then. I didn't know you can visit her studio haha would love to go too!


----------



## etoile de mer

sjunky13 said:


> I LOVE TSC pieces!
> I have looked at your pics ladies and they are all stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted an amulet for quite some time. I have gotten to play with her pieces a lot, I just never pulled the trigger. She used to have sample sales a lot. I don't think they do them anymore. You could find killer pieces for a fraction of the price.
> I would love to visit her studio in SoHo. Need to make that happen. Who wants to join me? haha.
> 
> I would love a custom made Amulet. I am drawn to her moonstones and I love bee motifs she does.
> I have been watching a lot of videos.
> Here is a great one from last spring.
> 
> 
> @BigAkoya I would love to see you try some YG. I am waiting to see if you feel it suits you. I know you love the cool crispness of wg and you may fall for the warmth of YG with spring and summer coming up and you desiring some blue colored gems or stones .
> 
> One word on her chains, I see you all talking about. They are very pricey!! They are supposedly hand made and very hefty to hold the pieces as they can be weighty. I can't wait to go back and play with more pieces and maybe start a small collection!
> I just made a few VCA and Cartier purchases this week and need to halt, but I am so drawn to a few of her things. I love the lightness her jewelry brings.
> 
> Another fab video!  Grab a drink and have fun!




Hi @sjunky13, so glad you joined us!  If I lived closer to her studio, I'd definitely want to visit! I assume it's by appointment only? What would be your dream, custom Amulet? I love her bee pieces, too, and really all her flora and fauna inspired designs.

Her chains are pricey, but as you note, especially for the larger ones, they use heavier gauge, gold wire, and (I was told recently) the chains are now hand made in the US. So perhaps both play a part in the higher price.

I look forward to watching the videos you posted!! Many thanks for sharing!

Regarding building a collection, I have a very small one, but love so many of her pieces. I definitely want to add more! Looking forward to seeing which pieces find a home with you!


----------



## DS2006

sjunky13 said:


> I LOVE TSC pieces!
> I have looked at your pics ladies and they are all stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted an amulet for quite some time. I have gotten to play with her pieces a lot, I just never pulled the trigger. She used to have sample sales a lot. I don't think they do them anymore. You could find killer pieces for a fraction of the price.
> I would love to visit her studio in SoHo. Need to make that happen. Who wants to join me? haha.
> 
> I would love a custom made Amulet. I am drawn to her moonstones and I love bee motifs she does.
> I have been watching a lot of videos.
> Here is a great one from last spring.
> 
> 
> @BigAkoya I would love to see you try some YG. I am waiting to see if you feel it suits you. I know you love the cool crispness of wg and you may fall for the warmth of YG with spring and summer coming up and you desiring some blue colored gems or stones .
> 
> One word on her chains, I see you all talking about. They are very pricey!! They are supposedly hand made and very hefty to hold the pieces as they can be weighty. I can't wait to go back and play with more pieces and maybe start a small collection!
> I just made a few VCA and Cartier purchases this week and need to halt, but I am so drawn to a few of her things. I love the lightness her jewelry brings.
> 
> Another fab video!  Grab a drink and have fun!




Glad you have joined us! I recently watched both of those videos and loved them! It's kind of fun getting to know the artist behind these pieces! Due to the VCA shortage of items, I fortunately turned my attention to TSC!  Her work is so beautiful and there is a uniqueness to it. I was mainly getting VCA in white gold, but TSC's pieces just are so well suited to yellow gold. I love the richness of it and am happy to start a little collection of  yg TSC! As to the chains, yes, very pricey. I posted some alternate chains a couple of pages back. But they may not be as thick as the TSC chains. Bloomingdale's and Saks seem to include TSC in gift card sales, so it is possible to buy them at a discount (and then use the gift cards for another piece!). I wouldn't pay full price and will watch for sales, because I'd really prefer her chains, if possible.


----------



## restricter

Yes, the chains are pricey but you only need one to wear with as many amulets as you add to your collection. 

Here’s my Arno chain with one of my favorite amulets — straight from the cover of Alchemy.  This amulet needs a sturdy chain because let me tell you, it’s VERY heavy. 

For those of you pondering the purchase of Menagerie, if you like seeing her museum pieces and enjoy reading about her creative process, it’s worth it.  I tend to purchase her animal-themed pieces, so it was a must have.


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> Yes, the chains are pricey but you only need one to wear with as many amulets as you add to your collection.
> 
> Here’s my Arno chain with one of my favorite amulets — straight from the cover of Alchemy.  This amulet needs a sturdy chain because let me tell you, it’s VERY heavy.
> 
> For those of you pondering the purchase of Menagerie, if you like seeing her museum pieces and enjoy reading about her creative process, it’s worth it.  I tend to purchase her animal-themed pieces, so it was a must have.
> 
> View attachment 5310989
> View attachment 5310992



Beautiful, thanks for sharing!  While I'd love one of her large amulets, weight is one of my concerns. Plus I imagine the Arno adds some weight, too. It's been a while since I've had a chance to try on these larger pieces. Is your Arno a 32", and regarding weight, do you find it tiring to wear this set...does it start to feel too heavy?


----------



## restricter

etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful, thanks for sharing!  While I'd love one of her large amulets, weight is one of my concerns. Plus I imagine the Arno adds some weight, too. It's been a while since I've had a chance to try on these larger pieces. Is your Arno a 32", and regarding weight, do you find it tiring to wear this set...does it start to feel too heavy?


Yes, it’s a 32” but I don’t find it heavy. I love the substantial feel.


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> Yes, it’s a 32” but I don’t find it heavy. I love the substantial feel.



Yes, the Arno is beautifully substantial. Regarding weight, sorry, I wasn't clear. Do you find your large amulet tiring to wear due to its weight?


----------



## restricter

etoile de mer said:


> Yes, the Arno is beautifully substantial. Regarding weight, sorry, I wasn't clear. Do you find your large amulet tiring to wear due to its weight?


Not at all but ymmv.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Yes, the chains are pricey but you only need one to wear with as many amulets as you add to your collection.
> 
> Here’s my Arno chain with one of my favorite amulets — straight from the cover of Alchemy.  This amulet needs a sturdy chain because let me tell you, it’s VERY heavy.
> 
> For those of you pondering the purchase of Menagerie, if you like seeing her museum pieces and enjoy reading about her creative process, it’s worth it.  I tend to purchase her animal-themed pieces, so it was a must have.
> 
> View attachment 5310989
> View attachment 5310992


Oh my, I know it is not easy to do, but can you try to get a picture of this chain and amulet on? I'd love to see the proportions! We've been discussing different chains for different size amulets and I'd really like to see the Arno with an amulet. I am thinking large vine might need at least a classic oval. I was thinking classic round for a medium amulet, but I don't think that would be best for a large one!

That's an amazing amulet and chain!!! Please show us more of your collection when you get a chance! I so wish I had started collecting her pieces earlier!!!!


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> Oh my, I know it is not easy to do, but can you try to get a picture of this chain and amulet on? I'd love to see the proportions! We've been discussing different chains for different size amulets and I'd really like to see the Arno with an amulet. I am thinking large vine might need at least a classic oval. I was thinking classic round for a medium amulet, but I don't think that would be best for a large one!
> 
> That's an amazing amulet and chain!!! Please show us more of your collection when you get a chance! I so wish I had started collecting her pieces earlier!!!!


Here’s a photo from my “archives”.  The chain isn’t worn full length (there’s at least 5 inches hanging down my back).  I’ll try to post a few more pieces tomorrow.


----------



## BigAkoya

restricter said:


> Yes, the chains are pricey but you only need one to wear with as many amulets as you add to your collection.
> 
> Here’s my Arno chain with one of my favorite amulets — straight from the cover of Alchemy.  This amulet needs a sturdy chain because let me tell you, it’s VERY heavy.
> 
> For those of you pondering the purchase of Menagerie, if you like seeing her museum pieces and enjoy reading about her creative process, it’s worth it.  I tend to purchase her animal-themed pieces, so it was a must have.
> 
> View attachment 5310989
> View attachment 5310992


I love how you hung two bold amulets on the Arno.  Your collection sounds amazing.  
You mentioned you liked the Golden Menagerie book and animals... did you by chance get the owl ring? 
I am thinking that piece might look good made in WG.  I thought that collection was one-of-a-kind, but it seems she will make them again like owl, which is nice (unless the owl did not sell as it's the original piece from the exhibition).  That owl is such a creative piece to piece..  

Please kindly share more of your gorgeous collection!


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Here’s a photo from my “archives”.  The chain isn’t worn full length (there’s at least 5 inches hanging down my back).  I’ll try to post a few more pieces tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5311238


Thank you! That is an impressive chain and I can see that it is great proportionally to the amulet! I hate to love that chain for obvious reasons!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

restricter said:


> Here’s a photo from my “archives”.  The chain isn’t worn full length (there’s at least 5 inches hanging down my back).  I’ll try to post a few more pieces tomorrow.


By the way, your cat is so cute!  Looks like a big puffy cuddly kitty!


----------



## DS2006

@BigAkoya  I think the two amulets together are from the Alchemy book. I think hers is the top picture. I'd be way too scared to wear two amulets together because with their weight, it seems like they could damage each other (or just metal hitting metal or the other rock crystal).


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I'm a perfume person, and I love florals. Rose is a flower I love, but I have never quite been able to find the perfect true rose scent


Very OT, but have you tried Frederic Malles Une Rose. I think it’s the white burgundy of rose scents. A complex rose without being modern and dark.

@etoile de mer , I love the moonstone rings on you! Love!

Could someone pls tell me what chain is paired with the amulet on The Gilded Age? I think I missed it in the discussion above

@restricter, I loved your action pic above with long chain! 

i may be in the minority, but I love the TSC ball chain; it reminds me of a hardware store lanyard


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Very OT, but have you tried Frederic Malles Une Rose. I think it’s the white burgundy of rose scents. A complex rose without being modern and dark.


Yes, I have tried that.  Too complex for me, and I really tried to love it as I love Frederic Malle.
I like a simple rose, a single, one note rose perfume. 
That said, Carnal Flower is one of my favorites for a tuberose (next favorite is Fracas).  Do you like tuberose?  Carnal Flower is unforgettable, deep and sensuous.  Great for snowy winter days... like now!      Stay warm and safe.


----------



## restricter

BigAkoya said:


> I love how you hung two bold amulets on the Arno.  Your collection sounds amazing.
> You mentioned you liked the Golden Menagerie book and animals... did you by chance get the owl ring?
> I am thinking that piece might look good made in WG.  I thought that collection was one-of-a-kind, but it seems she will make them again like owl, which is nice (unless the owl did not sell as it's the original piece from the exhibition).  That owl is such a creative piece to piece..
> 
> Please kindly share more of your gorgeous collection!



Unfortunately, I have very small fingers (size 4/47) so the owl would lose much of its impact being scaled down that much.  It would also look weird. I do have an owl ring, but it’s a different one that can be worn every day.

The owl ring was one that was ‘in production’ and shows up from time to time on the Saks website.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Unfortunately, I have very small fingers (size 4/47) so the owl would lose much of its impact being scaled down that much.  It would also look weird. I do have an owl ring, but it’s a different one that can be worn every day.
> 
> The owl ring was one that was ‘in production’ and shows up from time to time on the Saks website.



I recall that you found some early pieces at sample sales. Do you ever shop for TSC at Bloomingdale's or Saks in NYC? The reason I am asking is that I'd like to possibly have an SA who would notify me if their store was having a sale (that's not online). Also, if I ever wanted to have a chain lengthened, I thought it might be more convenient to have a local SA close to TSC. I know Saks has the TSC flagship boutique. But it sounds like people have had good service from Bloomingdale's and they also seem to have good sales. What is your opinion on the best place(s) to buy TSC at a discount?  I kind of want to stick with one store if possible, just so all the potential gift cards can be used more easily.


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> I recall that you found some early pieces at sample sales. Do you ever shop for TSC at Bloomingdale's or Saks in NYC? The reason I am asking is that I'd like to possibly have an SA who would notify me if their store was having a sale (that's not online). Also, if I ever wanted to have a chain lengthened, I thought it might be more convenient to have a local SA close to TSC. I know Saks has the TSC flagship boutique. But it sounds like people have had good service from Bloomingdale's and they also seem to have good sales. What is your opinion on the best place(s) to buy TSC at a discount?  I kind of want to stick with one store if possible, just so all the potential gift cards can be used more easily.


Very interested in this, myself!


----------



## smile10281

880 said:


> Very OT, but have you tried Frederic Malles Une Rose. I think it’s the white burgundy of rose scents. A complex rose without being modern and dark.
> 
> @etoile de mer , I love the moonstone rings on you! Love!
> 
> Could someone pls tell me what chain is paired with the amulet on The Gilded Age? I think I missed it in the discussion above
> 
> @restricter, I loved your action pic above with long chain!
> 
> i may be in the minority, but I love the TSC ball chain; it reminds me of a hardware store lanyard


The chain paired with the amulet on the Gilded Age is the moon river necklace (https://templestclair.com/products/18k-moon-river-necklace-1?variant=41108527317185). It looks to me like the 18” (as opposed to 24”) version.


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> I recall that you found some early pieces at sample sales. Do you ever shop for TSC at Bloomingdale's or Saks in NYC? The reason I am asking is that I'd like to possibly have an SA who would notify me if their store was having a sale (that's not online). Also, if I ever wanted to have a chain lengthened, I thought it might be more convenient to have a local SA close to TSC. I know Saks has the TSC flagship boutique. But it sounds like people have had good service from Bloomingdale's and they also seem to have good sales. What is your opinion on the best place(s) to buy TSC at a discount?  I kind of want to stick with one store if possible, just so all the potential gift cards can be used more easily.


I'll chime in w my TSC purchases--Bloomingdale's will email me 25% promos twice a year that can only be applied online. I usually wait until close to black friday and combine that promo witH Rakuten's cash back offer, which was 15% last year. Usually there will also be a Loyalist additional bonus, which will be in the form of a Bloomie's gift card (just know you won't get the main offer if you also use a promo code). In 2021, both Saks and Bloomie's were doing family and friends sale and allowed promo stacking so I was able to get my moonstone amulet for almost half off. Mehmet at Bloomingdale's was very helpful when I went in store. I have his card if anyone wants it.


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> I'll chime in w my TSC purchases--Bloomingdale's will email me 25% promos twice a year that can only be applied online. I usually wait until close to black friday and combine that promo witH Rakuten's cash back offer, which was 15% last year. Usually there will also be a Loyalist additional bonus, which will be in the form of a Bloomie's gift card (just know you won't get the main offer if you also use a promo code). In 2021, both Saks and Bloomie's were doing family and friends sale and allowed promo stacking so I was able to get my moonstone amulet for almost half off. Mehmet at Bloomingdale's was very helpful when I went in store. I have his card if anyone wants it.


Wow, that's amazinggggg! Do you get the Bloomie 25% promos due to having a credit card or just Loyalist?  And are you saying F&F sale applied to TSC?  And sure, if you don't mind, send me Mehmet's card in messages.


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> Wow, that's amazinggggg! Do you get the Bloomie 25% promos due to having a credit card or just Loyalist?  And are you saying F&F sale applied to TSC?  And sure, if you don't mind, send me Mehmet's card in messages.


I actually don't have a Bloomie's credit card, although I probably should open one. I just signed up for their loyallist program and saw the emails with promo codes--they exclude a lot of brands but not TSC. I believe Saks will match btw. F&F did not apply to TSC last year but did the year before and they let you apply promos on top of it, which was wild. Last year they did $100 off every $300 but if you apply promo, it was a little less, like $50. I'll msg you his card.


----------



## etoile de mer

880 said:


> Very OT, but have you tried Frederic Malles Une Rose. I think it’s the white burgundy of rose scents. A complex rose without being modern and dark.
> 
> @etoile de mer , I love the moonstone rings on you! Love!
> 
> Could someone pls tell me what chain is paired with the amulet on The Gilded Age? I think I missed it in the discussion above
> 
> @restricter, I loved your action pic above with long chain!
> 
> i may be in the minority, but I love the TSC ball chain; it reminds me of a hardware store lanyard



Hi @880!  The moonstone rings were fun to try! The larger version is a very large statement ring, but even the smaller is quite large in scale for me (larger than I expected). I always thought I'd want one of her classic oval rings, but if sized down to 5.5 I think the side diamonds would get a bit lost. Glad I tried, a bit out of my system, now I can focus on other TSC items. !

I also love ball chains! I have various sizes of sterling silver ball chains that I use with silver pendants, and have the TSC version in a few lengths. Hers are quite fine, with tiny 1.5mm balls. I love that each chain, including these ones have a temple charm. This tiny temple is adorable!





Nice for use with her smaller pendants. Here shown with my small Dragonfly pendant.


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> I actually don't have a Bloomie's credit card, although I probably should open one. I just signed up for their loyallist program and saw the emails with promo codes--they exclude a lot of brands but not TSC. I believe Saks will match btw. F&F did not apply to TSC last year but did the year before and they let you apply promos on top of it, which was wild. Last year they did $100 off every $300 but if you apply promo, it was a little less, like $50. I'll msg you his card.



Thank you! I'd be majorly thrilled with $100 off of every $300!!! I guess you have to try the promos and see what results in the lowest price!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Hi @880!  The moonstone rings were fun to try! The larger version is a very large statement ring, but even the smaller is quite large in scale for me (larger than I expected). I always thought I'd want one of her classic oval rings, but if sized down to 5.5 I think the side diamonds would get a bit lost. Glad I tried, a bit out of my system, now I can focus on other TSC items. !
> 
> I also love ball chains! I have various sizes of sterling silver ball chains that I use with silver pendants, and have the TSC version in a few lengths. Hers are quite fine, with tiny 1.5mm balls. I love that each chain, including these ones have a temple charm. This tiny temple is adorable!
> 
> View attachment 5311921
> 
> 
> 
> Nice for use with her smaller pendants. Here shown with my small Dragonfly pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5311925



I love these! (I am sure you're shocked to hear that!) I have thought the same thing about the small pendants with the beading looking great on the ball chains!  I guess I am going to have to get all the chains at this point!   (Probably not Arno and probably not the tiniest oval and round, though.)

I am thinking you may need to post more pictures for us, too!!!


----------



## 880

etoile de mer said:


> Hi @880!  The moonstone rings were fun to try! The larger version is a very large statement ring, but even the smaller is quite large in scale for me (larger than I expected). I always thought I'd want one of her classic oval rings, but if sized down to 5.5 I think the side diamonds would get a bit lost. Glad I tried, a bit out of my system, now I can focus on other TSC items. !
> 
> I also love ball chains! I have various sizes of sterling silver ball chains that I use with silver pendants, and have the TSC version in a few lengths. Hers are quite fine, with tiny 1.5mm balls. I love that each chain, including these ones have a temple charm. This tiny temple is adorable!
> 
> View attachment 5311921
> 
> 
> 
> Nice for use with her smaller pendants. Here shown with my small Dragonfly pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5311925


These are so fabulous! I love your TSC and what you picked!  Thank you! 
+1000 with @DS2006 for more of your pics pls!


----------



## etoile de mer

@DS2006 and @880, you two are so sweet!  I think I've shown all my pieces, but happy to take more pics of any of my TSC if would be helpful. My collection is pretty small!

@DS2006, so funny regarding the chains! This is me  regarding choosing a larger chain...with the refrain of "Arno or Classic Oval, Arno or Classic Oval", and I don't even have, nor have decided which large amulet I'd like, or if one suits me at all!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> @DS2006 and @880, you two are so sweet!  I think I've shown all my pieces, but happy to take more pics of any of my TSC if would be helpful. My collection is pretty small!
> 
> @DS2006, so funny regarding the chains! This is me  regarding choosing a larger chain...with the refrain of "Arno or Classic Oval, Arno or Classic Oval", and I don't even have, nor have decided which large amulet I'd like, or if one suits me at all!



That does sound like me....I have the chains planned out but not exactly what goes on them!  I want a ball chain for a little pendant or two. I am thinking 18" ribbon for the starfish. I hope the classic round (long) is a decent size for a medium amulet. I really want to see more medium amulets, because I realize I'll be paying double for a Charleston one, because they are priced higher in the first place and there are no discounts. So I could probably get the starfish and a medium amulet for the same price as one Charleston one if I choose one of the regular medium amulets. Seeing them in person would help!!! I feel like a large amulet needs classic oval or even Arno, but I am cutting myself off from the Arno price range!  I just sort of hate to have two oval chains, but it is a great chain!  Like you, I have no idea if I'll even like a large amulet!   So, we are doing a lot of speculating here!


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I'd be majorly thrilled with $100 off of every $300!!! I guess you have to try the promos and see what results in the lowest price!


Exactly what you read — you need to watch the promos and use Rakuten.


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> That does sound like me....I have the chains planned out but not exactly what goes on them!  I want a ball chain for a little pendant or two. I am thinking 18" ribbon for the starfish. I hope the classic round (long) is a decent size for a medium amulet. I really want to see more medium amulets, because I realize I'll be paying double for a Charleston one, because they are priced higher in the first place and there are no discounts. So I could probably get the starfish and a medium amulet for the same price as one Charleston one if I choose one of the regular medium amulets. Seeing them in person would help!!! I feel like a large amulet needs classic oval or even Arno, but I am cutting myself off from the Arno price range!  I just sort of hate to have two oval chains, but it is a great chain!  Like you, I have no idea if I'll even like a large amulet!   So, we are doing a lot of speculating here!


Actually, the Charleston pieces are priced about average for the amount of gold and diamonds on each.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Actually, the Charleston pieces are priced about average for the amount of gold and diamonds on each.



Well, that makes me feel much better! Thank you for pointing that out...it definitely makes sense now that I think about it!

(Next I may need coaching about Rakuten! I am aware of it but don't really know how it works!)


----------



## restricter

BigAkoya said:


> I love how you hung two bold amulets on the Arno.  Your collection sounds amazing.
> You mentioned you liked the Golden Menagerie book and animals... did you by chance get the owl ring?
> I am thinking that piece might look good made in WG.  I thought that collection was one-of-a-kind, but it seems she will make them again like owl, which is nice (unless the owl did not sell as it's the original piece from the exhibition).  That owl is such a creative piece to piece..
> 
> Please kindly share more of your gorgeous collection!


As promised, this is my owl ring.  It’s an everyday piece and I have the matching pendant and earrings.  I also have some other owls.   I seem to have built a collection of them. Next to cats, owls are definitely up there on my list.


----------



## smile10281

restricter said:


> As promised, this is my owl ring.  It’s an everyday piece and I have the matching pendant and earrings.  I also have some other owls.   I seem to have built a collection of them. Next to cats, owls are definitely up there on my list.


Beautiful! I especially love the amulet!


----------



## BigAkoya

restricter said:


> As promised, this is my owl ring.  It’s an everyday piece and I have the matching pendant and earrings.  I also have some other owls.   I seem to have built a collection of them. Next to cats, owls are definitely up there on my list.


Wow, you have some great pieces!  The metalwork on the owl is so detailed, just beautiful.  I like the amulet too! 
Thank you for sharing!  I can only imagine the other pieces you have.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> As promised, this is my owl ring.  It’s an everyday piece and I have the matching pendant and earrings.  I also have some other owls.   I seem to have built a collection of them. Next to cats, owls are definitely up there on my list.



These are all wonderful! Talk about a lot of gold on that amulet! Is it a medium or a large? I love seeing pieces she has made in the past. So keep on posting pictures because you have an appreciative audience!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

restricter said:


> As promised, this is my owl ring.  It’s an everyday piece and I have the matching pendant and earrings.  I also have some other owls.   I seem to have built a collection of them. Next to cats, owls are definitely up there on my list.



What, no collections of raccoons?  Have you raised any more families lately?  Cutest thing ever!


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> These are all wonderful! Talk about a lot of gold on that amulet! Is it a medium or a large? I love seeing pieces she has made in the past. So keep on posting pictures because you have an appreciative audience!


The amulet is a large but what makes it really interesting is that it’s flat on the back.

Have you considered any of her turquoise pieces?  The Mandala amulet is something special and Nordstrom has it at it’s pre-increase price: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/temple-...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=400

The oval chain is the perfect proportion to wear with it: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/temple-...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=710


----------



## restricter

Cavalier Girl said:


> What, no collections of raccoons?  Have you raised any more families lately?  Cutest thing ever!


Just cats.  Lots and lots of cats.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

restricter said:


> Just cats.  Lots and lots of cats.



  I would expect nothing less.  Can you believe I'm down to one dog?

To keep this thread related, now you've sent on a TSC hunt!  I have TSC moonstone and diamond earring, and used to have the bombe moonstone and diamond ring that I bought years ago when a local jewelry store was changing hands.  It was a little tight on me, so I gave it to my DIL to wear for it never to be seen again.

Your collection is gorgeous!


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> The amulet is a large but what makes it really interesting is that it’s flat on the back.
> 
> Have you considered any of her turquoise pieces?  The Mandala amulet is something special and Nordstrom has it at it’s pre-increase price: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/temple-st-clair-mandala-amulet-enhancer/5626968?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=400
> 
> The oval chain is the perfect proportion to wear with it: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/temple-st-clair-18-inch-oval-chain-necklace/4567751?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=710



Yes, I love turquoise and definitely am interested in some pieces!  I mainly want to wear the amulets on a long chain. Do you feel that a medium amulet is okay on a 32" chain?  When I called Croghan's I asked if the medium Charleston amulets were okay to wear on a 32" chain, and they said the majority of people were buying to wear on a long chain. But I have never even tried one on!  I was going to use the shorter chains (18") for the small flat pendants like angels, celestial pieces, or starfish. That's very good to know the price hasn't been raised yet on the one at Nordstrom!  I still would like a sale on top of that, preferably!


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> Yes, I love turquoise and definitely am interested in some pieces!  I mainly want to wear the amulets on a long chain. Do you feel that a medium amulet is okay on a 32" chain?  When I called Croghan's I asked if the medium Charleston amulets were okay to wear on a 32" chain, and they said the majority of people were buying to wear on a long chain. But I have never even tried one on!  I was going to use the shorter chains (18") for the small flat pendants like angels, celestial pieces, or starfish. That's very good to know the price hasn't been raised yet on the one at Nordstrom!  I still would like a sale on top of that, preferably!


Let me clear up a misconception.  If you buy a 32” chain, you can fasten it at any length you want, including 18”.  The beauty of her chains is that you can fasten them at any length you’re comfortable with, making them extraordinarily versatile.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Let me clear up a misconception.  If you buy a 32” chain, you can fasten it at any length you want, including 18”.  The beauty of her chains is that you can fasten them at any length you’re comfortable with, making them extraordinarily versatile.



Oh, definitely! I am just using the small link chains for shorter lengths/smaller pendants and larger link chains for long chains/larger pendants.  I only plan on buying one 32” chain. I currently have a 24” classic oval, so I want an 18” with smaller links than classic oval. But I do have the flexibility of wearing the longer ones at a shorter length, which is nice!


----------



## DS2006

I discovered that TSC has some videos on her IG page. Many are just showing a piece of jewelry, but this is a talk she gave on a new collection and her inspiration for it in 2020 from her home.  Some of the new collection is not among my favorites of her work, but some of it is really incredible (as in high jewelry and way beyond anything I could buy!)!  But still, it is interesting to see the art and history that influences her work, and the more one knows, the more we appreciate her work. Watch on a laptop so you can see it better. This one is a little over 40 minutes.



This one is on water and the sea influences also taken at her home. She has on the larger moonstone starfish in the video and she shows the other variations.


----------



## DS2006

Oh, and here is the owl ring we were talking about! Really a work of art!


----------



## etoile de mer

@DS2006, thanks so much for sharing the videos above, loved them!  First was like the most fascinating art history class, and the second a wonderful voyage under the sea. All things I love! And then, the short one showing the owl ring, beautiful!  These videos could prove more dangerous for me than trunk shows, with her engaging narration and storytelling, the close-up pics, and her sharing the history behind so many of the pieces... I love so much of her work!

As an aside, I can't ever see Instagram pics/links here on TPF while using my laptop, I just see a blank box where one should appear. Not sure why, something blocks them. But, I was able see the links and watch the videos on my phone. I also don't have an Instagram account (probably dumb, but don't on principle), and so Instagram also locks me out for a day or so after I click on maybe 3-4 pics. Anyway, I rarely go to Instagram, so I appreciate being directed there when wonderful things like these videos pop-up!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> @DS2006, thanks so much for sharing the videos above, loved them!  First was like the most fascinating art history class, and the second a wonderful voyage under the sea. All things I love! And then, the short one showing the owl ring, beautiful!  These videos could prove more dangerous for me than trunk shows, with her engaging narration and storytelling, the close-up pics, and her sharing the history behind so many of the pieces... I love so much of her work!
> 
> As an aside, I can't ever see Instagram pics/links here on TPF while using my laptop, I just see a blank box where one should appear. Not sure why, something blocks them. But, I was able see the links and watch the videos on my phone. I also don't have an Instagram account (probably dumb, but don't on principle), and so Instagram also locks me out for a day or so after I click on maybe 3-4 pics. Anyway, I rarely go to Instagram, so I appreciate being directed there when wonderful things like these videos pop-up!



I feel exactly the same way about watching her videos! It makes me love and appreciate her jewelry even more!

Regarding IG, while I definitely agree with the principle objection,  I do have an account to see my younger daughter’s posts (mainly their dog!)! Otherwise, it’s strictly a jewelry account! I follow a few jewelers, VCA, TSC, etc.  I am glad you were able to view the videos! I’ll try to post more if I see good ones!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I feel exactly the same way about watching her videos! It makes me love and appreciate her jewelry even more!
> 
> Regarding IG, while I definitely agree with the principle objection,  I do have an account to see my younger daughter’s posts (mainly their dog!)! Otherwise, it’s strictly a jewelry account! I follow a few jewelers, VCA, TSC, etc.  I am glad you were able to view the videos! I’ll try to post more if I see good ones!



Thanks so much, appreciated!  Aww...regarding pics of your DDs dog!  (big dog lover here!!) I wish FB had not bought Instagram. Like you, I find the Instagram brand accounts are a great resource for info!


----------



## etoile de mer

I don't think this article has been posted yet, it describes the use of TSC jewelry in The Gilded Age. The video trailer shows great views of her pieces including @smile10281's gorgeous, medium Vine Amulet in action!  









						‘The Gilded Age’ Features Fabulous Fine Jewelry
					

It all comes from Temple St. Clair and belongs to Mrs. Russell




					theadventurine.com


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> I discovered that TSC has some videos on her IG page. Many are just showing a piece of jewelry, but this is a talk she gave on a new collection and her inspiration for it in 2020 from her home.  Some of the new collection is not among my favorites of her work, but some of it is really incredible (as in high jewelry and way beyond anything I could buy!)!  But still, it is interesting to see the art and history that influences her work, and the more one knows, the more we appreciate her work. Watch on a laptop so you can see it better. This one is a little over 40 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> This one is on water and the sea influences also taken at her home. She has on the larger moonstone starfish in the video and she shows the other variations.





etoile de mer said:


> @DS2006, thanks so much for sharing the videos above, loved them!  First was like the most fascinating art history class, and the second a wonderful voyage under the sea. All things I love! And then, the short one showing the owl ring, beautiful!  These videos could prove more dangerous for me than trunk shows, with her engaging narration and storytelling, the close-up pics, and her sharing the history behind so many of the pieces... I love so much of her work!
> 
> As an aside, I can't ever see Instagram pics/links here on TPF while using my laptop, I just see a blank box where one should appear. Not sure why, something blocks them. But, I was able see the links and watch the videos on my phone. I also don't have an Instagram account (probably dumb, but don't on principle), and so Instagram also locks me out for a day or so after I click on maybe 3-4 pics. Anyway, I rarely go to Instagram, so I appreciate being directed there when wonderful things like these videos pop-up!



Thank you @DS2006 for sharing these videos!! I agree with you and @etoile de mer - Temple has a way with words and it is so wonderful to hear her speak about everything from her jewelry to the weather in NYC!  Seeing her pieces so close up, too, is such a treat!



etoile de mer said:


> I don't think this article has been posted yet, it describes the use of TSC jewelry in The Gilded Age. The video trailer shows great views of her pieces including @smile10281's gorgeous, medium Vine Amulet in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Gilded Age’ Features Fabulous Fine Jewelry
> 
> 
> It all comes from Temple St. Clair and belongs to Mrs. Russell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theadventurine.com


@etoile de mer you are too kind!  Thank you for the link! The article was a great read and I enjoyed seeing more glimpses of her jewelry in the video!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> I don't think this article has been posted yet, it describes the use of TSC jewelry in The Gilded Age. The video trailer shows great views of her pieces including @smile10281's gorgeous, medium Vine Amulet in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Gilded Age’ Features Fabulous Fine Jewelry
> 
> 
> It all comes from Temple St. Clair and belongs to Mrs. Russell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theadventurine.com



This video does have the best views of the jewelry thus far! This is further proof of the timelessness of her jewelry. (agree on FB, also)


----------



## DS2006

Okay, ladies, Bloomingdale's has a Loyallist deal for some fine jewelry now that includes TSC. It's $50 of points for every $200 spent, so 25% credit towards another piece. I unfortunately discovered that very late last night, because I am trying to check the stores for sales frequently. I believe it ends February 7th.  I have not yet received an email about this yet. The frustrating thing is that they have taken down some of the TSC items from the site which is very disappointing. They had all the chains in multiple lengths and now they just have a few. They had the starfish I wanted and it's not there. There is a 32" chain I can try out for the Charleston medium amulet. I am just trying to decide if it's a good idea to order now or should I wait for $100 in points for $300 spent??? Or will they ever offer 25% off as a sale and not with points? 

Get a $50 Reward Card (10,000 Power Points) for every $200 you spend on select regular price fine jewelry brands. Ends 2/7.
Loyallists receive a $50 Reward Card (that's 10,000 Power Points!) for every $200 you spend on select regular price Fine Jewelry brands. Offer valid on items labeled "FINE JEWELRY POWER POINTS FOR LOYALLISTS" All other items are excluded from the offer. Offer valid online January 31st- February 7th, 2022.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Okay, ladies, Bloomingdale's has a Loyallist deal for some fine jewelry now that includes TSC. It's $50 of points for every $200 spent, so 25% credit towards another piece. I unfortunately discovered that very late last night, because I am trying to check the stores for sales frequently. I believe it ends February 7th.  I have not yet received an email about this yet. The frustrating thing is that they have taken down some of the TSC items from the site which is very disappointing. They had all the chains in multiple lengths and now they just have a few. They had the starfish I wanted and it's not there. There is a 32" chain I can try out for the Charleston medium amulet. I am just trying to decide if it's a good idea to order now or should I wait for $100 in points for $300 spent??? Or will they ever offer 25% off as a sale and not with points?
> 
> Get a $50 Reward Card (10,000 Power Points) for every $200 you spend on select regular price fine jewelry brands. Ends 2/7.
> Loyallists receive a $50 Reward Card (that's 10,000 Power Points!) for every $200 you spend on select regular price Fine Jewelry brands. Offer valid on items labeled "FINE JEWELRY POWER POINTS FOR LOYALLISTS" All other items are excluded from the offer. Offer valid online January 31st- February 7th, 2022.


My motto is don't get greedy to chase the best deal.  If you can get it now, get it.  25% is beyond great and you can get it now!
TSC may decide to pull off the discount list as some luxury designers have done.  It's all a guess, and I never bank on the future if there is something I really want.  For me, I don't need the best deal.  Especially in the case of clothing given seasonal pieces are very limited, I buy full price to ensure I get what I want.  I don't even think twice.

Strike while the iron is hot.  In life, you will get good deals, great deals, and no deal.  It all balances out in the scope of life. 
But.. you will now have the piece to enjoy that much sooner and grab it while it's available!  I say if you see it, get it. That's just me though.  I never chase for the best deal.  25% is a super deal!  I would grab it!  Call the NYC store and see if you can get the starfish.  I love the starfish!

Hope that helps.   Good luck!


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> Okay, ladies, Bloomingdale's has a Loyallist deal for some fine jewelry now that includes TSC. It's $50 of points for every $200 spent, so 25% credit towards another piece. I unfortunately discovered that very late last night, because I am trying to check the stores for sales frequently. I believe it ends February 7th.  I have not yet received an email about this yet. The frustrating thing is that they have taken down some of the TSC items from the site which is very disappointing. They had all the chains in multiple lengths and now they just have a few. They had the starfish I wanted and it's not there. There is a 32" chain I can try out for the Charleston medium amulet. I am just trying to decide if it's a good idea to order now or should I wait for $100 in points for $300 spent??? Or will they ever offer 25% off as a sale and not with points?
> 
> Get a $50 Reward Card (10,000 Power Points) for every $200 you spend on select regular price fine jewelry brands. Ends 2/7.
> Loyallists receive a $50 Reward Card (that's 10,000 Power Points!) for every $200 you spend on select regular price Fine Jewelry brands. Offer valid on items labeled "FINE JEWELRY POWER POINTS FOR LOYALLISTS" All other items are excluded from the offer. Offer valid online January 31st- February 7th, 2022.


I say go for it, too! I just spoke with a rep using the chat feature online. She said that items that are no longer visible online are likely sold out, and that fine jewelry is selling quickly bc there are so few in stock and shipments take “forever”. I wasn’t able to find out about other promos, but she did say there is no limit on the rewards and they are usable 24 hours after the initial purchase.


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> I say go for it, too! I just spoke with a rep using the chat feature online. She said that items that are no longer visible online are likely sold out, and that fine jewelry is selling quickly bc there are so few in stock and shipments take “forever”. I wasn’t able to find out about other promos, but she did say there is no limit on the rewards and they are usable 24 hours after the initial purchase.



In general she may be correct, but I don't think so about the TSC pieces. I made a list from Saks and Bloomingdale's just a couple of days ago of all the things I might be interested in so that I'd know which stores had those items.  Obviously I am not going to order multiple items right now, and they do have the 32" chain I was thinking about for the Charleston amulet. I have to see it to decide if I really love it. If I keep it and have the points, hopefully some of those items will reappear on the site, because I would like the 18" ribbon chain next. Then I'd have three different styles and lengths of chains. That's my hope because I don't want to have points and nothing to buy using them! 

Saks has a better selection and that may be because they have the TSC flagship inside their store. But I don't know if they'll ever have TSC on sale, and I don't want to have to get their CC to get points.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> In general she may be correct, but I don't think so about the TSC pieces. I made a list from Saks and Bloomingdale's just a couple of days ago of all the things I might be interested in so that I'd know which stores had those items.  Obviously I am not going to order multiple items right now, and they do have the 32" chain I was thinking about for the Charleston amulet. I have to see it to decide if I really love it. If I keep it and have the points, hopefully some of those items will reappear on the site, because I would like the 18" ribbon chain next. Then I'd have three different styles and lengths of chains. That's my hope because I don't want to have points and nothing to buy using them!
> 
> Saks has a better selection and that may be because they have the TSC flagship inside their store. But I don't know if they'll ever have TSC on sale, and I don't want to have to get their CC to get points.


You can call your local jeweler and ask for the 25% discount or something close enough.  Tell them you can get it from Bloomies but you would like to purchase from them and give them the business.  Then, you can establish a relationship with them if you are going to start collecting TSC.  Plus, even if they give you 20% off which many jewelers easily do, you are getting a true 20% off, not a gift card.

Maybe try that and see what they say.  I've had my local jeweler offer some great deals when they know I am shopping elsewhere, and I am very up front about what I am looking for and will be buying (e.g. not just browsing and wasting their time).

In the end, while these pieces are expensive, they are not exclusive.  You can buy TSC anywhere, and the local jewelers know this. They want your business.  My local jeweler carries TSC, and had I decided to purchase YG pieces, my thought was to ask them to match pricing and tell them I would love to support their business.


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> Okay, ladies, Bloomingdale's has a Loyallist deal for some fine jewelry now that includes TSC. It's $50 of points for every $200 spent, so 25% credit towards another piece. I unfortunately discovered that very late last night, because I am trying to check the stores for sales frequently. I believe it ends February 7th.  I have not yet received an email about this yet. The frustrating thing is that they have taken down some of the TSC items from the site which is very disappointing. They had all the chains in multiple lengths and now they just have a few. They had the starfish I wanted and it's not there. There is a 32" chain I can try out for the Charleston medium amulet. I am just trying to decide if it's a good idea to order now or should I wait for $100 in points for $300 spent??? Or will they ever offer 25% off as a sale and not with points?
> 
> Get a $50 Reward Card (10,000 Power Points) for every $200 you spend on select regular price fine jewelry brands. Ends 2/7.
> Loyallists receive a $50 Reward Card (that's 10,000 Power Points!) for every $200 you spend on select regular price Fine Jewelry brands. Offer valid on items labeled "FINE JEWELRY POWER POINTS FOR LOYALLISTS" All other items are excluded from the offer. Offer valid online January 31st- February 7th, 2022.


Thanks for the tip! I wonder if you can directly email the TSC SA at Bloomingdale's and ask if he can special order the starfish for you? I also love that pendant. Maybe also check out Sak's collection because they usually match.


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> In general she may be correct, but I don't think so about the TSC pieces. I made a list from Saks and Bloomingdale's just a couple of days ago of all the things I might be interested in so that I'd know which stores had those items.  Obviously I am not going to order multiple items right now, and they do have the 32" chain I was thinking about for the Charleston amulet. I have to see it to decide if I really love it. If I keep it and have the points, hopefully some of those items will reappear on the site, because I would like the 18" ribbon chain next. Then I'd have three different styles and lengths of chains. That's my hope because I don't want to have points and nothing to buy using them!
> 
> Saks has a better selection and that may be because they have the TSC flagship inside their store. But I don't know if they'll ever have TSC on sale, and I don't want to have to get their CC to get points.


I hope you are right that the products that are not visible are not necessarily sold out! 

Saks does include TSC in their sales.. they actually have a promo right now for 15% off if you shop using their app (the promo code and info is in the banner on the Saks site); I tried that out and saw that the few TSC items I added to my cart were discounted.

I also like @BigAkoya ‘s suggestion to check with your local jeweler about price matching and @iggybedora ’s suggestion to see if Bloomies can SO the starfish!


----------



## DS2006

I actually don't really have a jeweler local enough that sells TSC.  There are a couple that I know of at least an hour away and they don't carry a large selection which doesn't help with trying things on. Then if they order something for me and I decide I don't want to buy it, they might not be very happy with me! So honestly, I am better off with Bloomies and Saks with the free shipping and returns.



iggybedora said:


> Thanks for the tip! I wonder if you can directly email the TSC SA at Bloomingdale's and ask if he can special order the starfish for you? I also love that pendant. Maybe also check out Sak's collection because they usually match.



I think I will email him and ask about what the deal is with TSC items not on the site. Good idea!


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> I actually don't really have a jeweler local enough that sells TSC.  There are a couple that I know of at least an hour away and they don't carry a large selection which doesn't help with trying things on. Then if they order something for me and I decide I don't want to buy it, they might not be very happy with me! So honestly, I am better off with Bloomies and Saks with the free shipping and returns.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will email him and ask about what the deal is with TSC items not on the site. Good idea!


Please let us know what you find out! I'm considering the starfish as well


----------



## DS2006

I'll let y'all know what he says.  I am going to see if the 15% off for signing up for emails will stack with the Loyallist points, too.


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> I'll let y'all know what he says.  I am going to see if the 15% off for signing up for emails will stack with the Loyallist points, too.


I don't believe it will...if you try that in the app it will seem like they do but if you do it in the web browser, it'll show you the actual points...but maybe the SA can help.


----------



## DS2006

No word yet. I just wish I could see the things before ordering. I likely will get the Charleston amulet and I think the classic round chain would be good with it. But sometimes that chain looks a little messy to me whereas some chains hang better. I am not sure how to describe what I mean! The classic oval is perfect for the locket, but I want a slightly smaller chain for the medium
amulet. That basically means classic round or ribbon, but I was kind of wanting the ribbon for my short chain. I may just have to wait and get a chain after I get the amulet and hope they have these styles that I can see in person before ordering.


----------



## sjunky13

Hi guys,  I am happy to join you all here. 
I see some fellow VCA gals too. YAY. I am trying to stay focused on my VCA orders and what I am working on. I took a small Cartier detour. Haha

I LOVE the Amulet and really want one, I just want to be able to get the chain at the same time and they are crazy pricey. I should avoid this tread, lol. I have a nice wish list going.



restricter said:


> Yes, the chains are pricey but you only need one to wear with as many amulets as you add to your collection.
> 
> Here’s my Arno chain with one of my favorite amulets — straight from the cover of Alchemy.  This amulet needs a sturdy chain because let me tell you, it’s VERY heavy.
> 
> For those of you pondering the purchase of Menagerie, if you like seeing her museum pieces and enjoy reading about her creative process, it’s worth it.  I tend to purchase her animal-themed pieces, so it was a must have.
> 
> View attachment 5310989
> View attachment 5310992


This is gorgeous!!



iggybedora said:


> I actually don't have a Bloomie's credit card, although I probably should open one. I just signed up for their loyallist program and saw the emails with promo codes--they exclude a lot of brands but not TSC. I believe Saks will match btw. F&F did not apply to TSC last year but did the year before and they let you apply promos on top of it, which was wild. Last year they did $100 off every $300 but if you apply promo, it was a little less, like $50. I'll msg you his card.


That's an amazing deal and too good to pass up!


----------



## DS2006

sjunky13 said:


> Hi guys,  I am happy to join you all here.
> I see some fellow VCA gals too. YAY. I am trying to stay focused on my VCA orders and what I am working on. I took a small Cartier detour. Haha
> 
> I LOVE the Amulet and really want one, I just want to be able to get the chain at the same time and they are crazy pricey. I should avoid this tread, lol. I have a nice wish list going.



Welcome! I got tired of waiting for new stock at VCA and decided to pursue my love of TSC!

We’ve recently been discussing buying from Bloomingdale’s or Saks when they have gift card sales or other sales. Bloomingdale’s has one through the 7th where they’ll give you gift cards worth 25% of the purchase price. Then you can use that toward another purchase. You just have to sign up for their Loyallist program (no credit card required). If you sign up for emails, they send you a 15% off coupon that you can use for one order. It really is nice to get any discount!


----------



## sjunky13

DS2006 said:


> Oh, and here is the owl ring we were talking about! Really a work of art!



Thank you for posting these. I am going to make a pot of tea and watch all of them. That ring!!



DS2006 said:


> Welcome! I got tired of waiting for new stock at VCA and decided to pursue my love of TSC!
> 
> We’ve recently been discussing buying from Bloomingdale’s or Saks when they have gift card sales or other sales. Bloomingdale’s has one through the 7th where they’ll give you gift cards worth 25% of the purchase price. Then you can use that toward another purchase. You just have to sign up for their Loyallist program (no credit card required). If you sign up for emails, they send you a 15% off coupon that you can use for one order. It really is nice to get any discount!



I understand about VCA ! I just placed an order for earrings ,paid 50% deposit and they will maybe take 1 year!!
It is frustrating, but I know I for sure want it and need to be patient. 

These promos are great! I am going to call my local bloomies and see what they have in store. I will ask for pics!! 
Funny, I am in purge mode and that includes emails. I just unsubbed from a ton of promo emails.  Bergdorf's, Saks etc. Bloomies was included! I need to try in person and see how everything works with my current jewelry.

Ok, so I spoke to my local Bloomies.  The promos are instore as well.
I am very very close to the store and can go there and try on some things. I will get there this weekend and take some pics for you guys!
Let's see if I find a good SA there too.


----------



## smile10281

In the meantime, I will share pics that I received from TSC! I contacted them seeking information about some products (including the classic round and classic oval chains) and they sent me several pictures. @DS2006 - based on your wants, I think the classic round sounds like a good fit.

Most of the pics I'm attaching show the classic round chain with 1 of the Astrid amulets. In the pics showing the layered chains, I believe the round is the shorter one (round = 18" and oval = 24").


----------



## sjunky13

smile10281 said:


> In the meantime, I will share pics that I received from TSC! I contacted them seeking information about some products (including the classic round and classic oval chains) and they sent me several pictures. @DS2006 - based on your wants, I think the classic round sounds like a good fit.
> 
> Most of the pics I'm attaching show the classic round chain with 1 of the Astrid amulets. In the pics showing the layered chains, I believe the round is the shorter one (round = 18" and oval = 24").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315428
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315429


]]


Ty for sharing!


----------



## DS2006

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, so I spoke to my local Bloomies.  The promos are instore as well.
> I am very very close to the store and can go there and try on some things. I will get there this weekend and take some pics for you guys!
> Let's see if I find a good SA there too.



Oh, lucky you to have a Bloomies nearby! Yes, we would love pics!!! (I hear you on unsubscribing from all the junk emails! I am keeping Bloomies until I finish my little set of that!)

What VCA earrings did you order?!


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> In the meantime, I will share pics that I received from TSC! I contacted them seeking information about some products (including the classic round and classic oval chains) and they sent me several pictures. @DS2006 - based on your wants, I think the classic round sounds like a good fit.
> 
> Most of the pics I'm attaching show the classic round chain with 1 of the Astrid amulets. In the pics showing the layered chains, I believe the round is the shorter one (round = 18" and oval = 24").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315428
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315429


These are super helpful! Thank you! It's so hard to tell in some of their amulet pictures which chain is which!  I have conflicting feelings, because I love the oval chain but don't want to overwhelm medium amulets, either.  That medium Tolomeo is so pretty!


----------



## sjunky13

DS2006 said:


> Oh, lucky you to have a Bloomies nearby! Yes, we would love pics!!! (I hear you on unsubscribing from all the junk emails! I am keeping Bloomies until I finish my little set of that!)
> 
> What VCA earrings did you order?!



Yes, I have a ton of high end stores here! I see them daily! Very dangerous. 
I ordered the Large Frivole in YG, I had them and needed them back and now they are only on order and very htf! I missed them so much. I love Frivole. The other piece I will begetting is the large clip pendant .That will be my YG Frivole set. I will wear my guilloche  bracelet with the set . 
 I am going to Cartier on Friday and will pop in BD after. Sad thing is there is not much of a good sales force there for fine jewelry.

My one ear closed up during the pandemic and I went to get a small set of 18k YG Roberto Coin  studs to wear 24/7. I had to wait days for someone to be at the counter. I just did a online store pick up and the store lost the earring's. I am not confident in this location with being a good fit for me trying on stuff. We will see.


----------



## DS2006

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, I have a ton of high end stores here! I see them daily! Very dangerous.
> I ordered the Large Frivole in YG, I had them and needed them back and now they are only on order and very htf! I missed them so much. I love Frivole. The other piece I will begetting is the large clip pendant .That will be my YG Frivole set. I will wear my guilloche  bracelet with the set .
> I am going to Cartier on Friday and will pop in BD after. Sad thing is there is not much of a good sales force there for fine jewelry.
> 
> My one ear closed up during the pandemic and I went to get a small set of 18k YG Roberto Coin  studs to wear 24/7. I had to wait days for someone to be at the counter. I just did a online store pick up and the store lost the earring's. I am not confident in this location with being a good fit for me trying on stuff. We will see.



I LOVE large yellow Frivole but have never had the chance to try them on! I did try the small ones about a year ago (had them sent to my home), but they were a little too small. I am afraid to order the large without trying some on. I'll look forward to seeing yours and hope they come sooner than expected!

Yes, that's a little scary about them losing the earrings!!! Maybe they are better staffed by now (hopefully!!)!

It's good I don't live near a lot of high end stores!!! However, occasionally it is such a pain not to have certain ones!!!


----------



## DS2006

I talked to the NYC Bloomingdale's SA this morning and he said that discounts don't stack with Loyallist gift cards as some of you have said. He said TSC should be included in F&F but they don't know yet what the discount will be this year. The best news is that they can still obtain anything TSC has in stock, if not on the website, and the sale prices or gift cards will apply (this worked for Etoupebirkin in the fall).    So Bloomies is definitely a perfect place to buy especially since the Loyallist deals don't require a CC.

Oh, and they have added some of the chains back to the site. Maybe they were out of them temporarily.


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> I talked to the NYC Bloomingdale's SA this morning and he said that discounts don't stack with Loyallist gift cards as some of you have said. He said TSC should be included in F&F but they don't know yet what the discount will be this year. The best news is that they can still obtain anything TSC has in stock, if not on the website, and the sale prices or gift cards will apply (this worked for Etoupebirkin in the fall).    So Bloomies is definitely a perfect place to buy especially since the Loyallist deals don't require a CC.
> 
> Oh, and they have added some of the chains back to the site. Maybe they were out of them temporarily.


Ahh this is amazing news and F&F! Thanks for the update ! I wonder if you can pick the day you buy as triple Loyallist pts day lol...I should really just get a Bloomies CC. Did he say you can apply the promos through him bc the emails I get say they can only be used online?


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> Ahh this is amazing news and F&F! Thanks for the update ! I wonder if you can pick the day you buy as triple Loyallist pts day lol...I should really just get a Bloomies CC. Did he say you can apply the promos through him bc the emails I get say they can only be used online?



I hope he's right that F&F will still apply to TSC this year! As I understand it (I asked), the points will not triple the points in a sale like this one. It will apparently triple the basic, everyday Loyallist points. I'd likely only buy when there is a sale or gift card sale, so I likely won't ever use those 2 triple point days. He said this particular Loyallist gift card sale for fine jewelry can be obtained through him as it works in the store, too.  I suppose there may be certain discounts that are online only or in-store only. I just told him he could definitely notify me of any sales that apply to TSC. He was very nice! I appreciate the referral!


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> I hope he's right that F&F will still apply to TSC this year! As I understand it (I asked), the points will not triple the points in a sale like this one. It will apparently triple the basic, everyday Loyallist points. I'd likely only buy when there is a sale or gift card sale, so I likely won't ever use those 2 triple point days. He said this particular Loyallist gift card sale for fine jewelry can be obtained through him as it works in the store, too.  I suppose there may be certain discounts that are online only or in-store only. I just told him he could definitely notify me of any sales that apply to TSC. He was very nice! I appreciate the referral!


Thanks for this info, @DS2006 ! So nice that you can place orders through him and get the gift card!


----------



## MyDogTink

@smile10281 - thank you for sharing the pictures.

Check out Saks’ website. A lot of pieces tilted “pre-order”. Looks to truly be new TSC pieces.

I went to Bloomingdale’s in Short Hills today. I exchanged the Roberto Coin chain for TSC’s 24” beehive chain. Inventory was  disappointingly low. Many pieces that I had on my mental wishlist from when I was there in November were gone. The SA did say the TSC rep is in about once a month and will bring pieces a customer requests. Sort of like a trunk show. But you need to go that day. Rep won’t leave them at Bloomingdale’s. If you buy a piece from the “trunk show”, current promos would work. I wasn’t sure if they would consider it special order and exclude it from the promo saying the promo applies to in-store inventory only. Hope that info helps.


----------



## DS2006

MyDogTink said:


> @smile10281 - thank you for sharing the pictures.
> 
> Check out Saks’ website. A lot of pieces tilted “pre-order”. Looks to truly be new TSC pieces.
> 
> I went to Bloomingdale’s in Short Hills today. I exchanged the Roberto Coin chain for TSC’s 24” beehive chain. Inventory was  disappointingly low. Many pieces that I had on my mental wishlist from when I was there in November were gone. The SA did say the TSC rep is in about once a month and will bring pieces a customer requests. Sort of like a trunk show. But you need to go that day. Rep won’t leave them at Bloomingdale’s. If you buy a piece from the “trunk show”, current promos would work. I wasn’t sure if they would consider it special order and exclude it from the promo saying the promo applies to in-store inventory only. Hope that info helps.



Oh, the beehive chain is so pretty! It's disappointing for the inventory to be low, though. If there is a piece you know you want, you may want to try to call any of the NYC Bloomingdale's, because they seem to be able to get pieces from TSC (if they have them in stock) and honor the sale price. I assume you have to pay for the item for them to get it in. The SA told me today it did not have to be an item on the site. I have not attempted to try this yet, but at some point I will because there are a couple of items I want that they don't list.

Yes, I did see the new pre-order items at Saks! It's good to see new things coming in, but I am very much hoping they will get more of existing stock in, too!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

DS2006 said:


> Oh, the beehive chain is so pretty! It's disappointing for the inventory to be low, though. If there is a piece you know you want, you may want to try to call any of the NYC Bloomingdale's, because they seem to be able to get pieces from TSC (if they have them in stock) and honor the sale price. I assume you have to pay for the item for them to get it in. The SA told me today it did not have to be an item on the site. I have not attempted to try this yet, but at some point I will because there are a couple of items I want that they don't list.
> 
> Yes, I did see the new pre-order items at Saks! It's good to see new things coming in, but I am very much hoping they will get more of existing stock in, too!


took a look at the saks selection -- i don't have pierced ears, but these are making me wish i did!








						Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Blue Moonstone Long Chain Drop Earrings
					

Get free shipping and returns on Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Blue Moonstone Long Chain Drop Earrings at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Temple St. Clair Dangle & Drop and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				











						Temple St. Clair Tree of Life Rock Crystal, Diamond & 18K Yellow Gold Vine Amulet Drop Earrings
					

Get free shipping and returns on Temple St. Clair Tree of Life Rock Crystal, Diamond & 18K Yellow Gold Vine Amulet Drop Earrings at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Temple St. Clair Dangle & Drop and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				








						Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				




i loveeeee the look of tsc's amulets but the medium and large are just slightly too large for me -- i don't wear long necklaces often and i'd be terrified of damaging the rock crystal with it dangling about...so have been eyeing the vine amulet in small recently


----------



## DS2006

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> took a look at the saks selection -- i don't have pierced ears, but these are making me wish i did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Blue Moonstone Long Chain Drop Earrings
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Blue Moonstone Long Chain Drop Earrings at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Temple St. Clair Dangle & Drop and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temple St. Clair Tree of Life Rock Crystal, Diamond & 18K Yellow Gold Vine Amulet Drop Earrings
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on Temple St. Clair Tree of Life Rock Crystal, Diamond & 18K Yellow Gold Vine Amulet Drop Earrings at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Temple St. Clair Dangle & Drop and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> 
> Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i loveeeee the look of tsc's amulets but the medium and large are just slightly too large for me -- i don't wear long necklaces often and i'd be terrified of damaging the rock crystal with it dangling about...so have been eyeing the vine amulet in small recently



Those are beautiful earrings! I do love Vine amulets but I'd be afraid that rock crystal earrings would stretch my ears!!! The amulets are pretty in all sizes, so you certainly could get a small to wear on a shorter chain.  Someone on this thread recently bought and posted that last pair you linked!


----------



## iggybedora

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> took a look at the saks selection -- i don't have pierced ears, but these are making me wish i did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Blue Moonstone Long Chain Drop Earrings
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Blue Moonstone Long Chain Drop Earrings at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Temple St. Clair Dangle & Drop and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temple St. Clair Tree of Life Rock Crystal, Diamond & 18K Yellow Gold Vine Amulet Drop Earrings
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on Temple St. Clair Tree of Life Rock Crystal, Diamond & 18K Yellow Gold Vine Amulet Drop Earrings at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Temple St. Clair Dangle & Drop and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> 
> Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i loveeeee the look of tsc's amulets but the medium and large are just slightly too large for me -- i don't wear long necklaces often and i'd be terrified of damaging the rock crystal with it dangling about...so have been eyeing the vine amulet in small recently


That actually happened to me at a restaurant where I sat down and whacked my amulet on the wine glass (had a 24 inch chain then)...left a slight mark on one of the moonstones. It's too bad moonstones and rock crystals are so soft.


----------



## DS2006

That’s one thing I like about the Charleston amulets. They have a lot of gold surrounding the rock crystal which kind of protects it more than some of the designs. Since I’d be using a long chain, I’d still really have to be conscious of sitting down and standing up so that it wouldn’t hit a table or something. I wear long pendants often, though, so I am used to putting my hand over the pendant when needed.


----------



## etoile de mer

You all have been busy, I have pages to catch-up on! Jumping back in with some pics I took of older brochures and magazine articles I’d saved. They’re from about 2008-2010. May be helpful for some in regards to judging relative sizes.

The previous version of the Arno Chain is shown a few times. In the past it had an integral temple charm and an S hook closure. Now they’re made with a dangling temple charm and a lobster claw clasp. I love the details of the previous Arno, so unique!


Large Starfish Amulet on an Arno chain. 





Medium Amulet on an Arno chain.





Town & Country article showing a number of pieces, including the large Tolomeo on the Arno chain. The prices...  !





Page from a 2008 Saks catalog, medium and large Amulets on a Classic Oval chain. 
Again, unless you want to shed tears, do not look at the prices! 




Close-up of the Saks page.





TSC brochure showing various versions of the Amulet and all the sizes, from extra small to extra large. I’ve not seen the extra large offered in a long time. It was really big! It’s the one shown with the Arno Chain.


----------



## BigAkoya

I saw the first two episodes of The Gilded Age, and it is a great series!  Love it.  The jewelry is fabulous, and as some of you have mentioned, there is a lot of TSC.  

Here is a great article on the exact pieces, especially worn by Mrs. Russell. 









						‘The Gilded Age’ Features Fabulous Fine Jewelry
					

It all comes from Temple St. Clair and belongs to Mrs. Russell




					theadventurine.com


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> In the meantime, I will share pics that I received from TSC! I contacted them seeking information about some products (including the classic round and classic oval chains) and they sent me several pictures. @DS2006 - based on your wants, I think the classic round sounds like a good fit.
> 
> Most of the pics I'm attaching show the classic round chain with 1 of the Astrid amulets. In the pics showing the layered chains, I believe the round is the shorter one (round = 18" and oval = 24").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315428
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315429



Many thanks for sharing these, @smile10281!  Especially fun to see the medium Tolomeo in action , and so helpful to see the Classic Round and Classic Oval chains side by side!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Those are beautiful earrings! I do love Vine amulets but I'd be afraid that rock crystal earrings would stretch my ears!!! The amulets are pretty in all sizes, so you certainly could get a small to wear on a shorter chain.  Someone on this thread recently bought and posted that last pair you linked!



I love the Vine Amulet earrings, so beautiful!  I also wondered about weight, as some of her earrings are, sadly, too heavy for me.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> You all have been busy, I have pages to catch-up on! Jumping back in with some pics I took of older brochures and magazine articles I’d saved. They’re from about 2008-2010. May be helpful for some in regards to judging relative sizes.
> 
> The previous version of the Arno Chain is shown a few times. In the past it had an integral temple charm and an S hook closure. Now they’re made with a dangling temple charm and a lobster claw clasp. I love the details of the previous Arno, so unique!
> 
> 
> Large Starfish Amulet on an Arno chain.
> 
> View attachment 5317810
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Amulet on an Arno chain.
> 
> View attachment 5317812
> 
> 
> 
> Town & Country article showing a number of pieces, including the large Tolomeo on the Arno chain. The prices...  !
> 
> View attachment 5317813
> 
> 
> 
> Page from a 2008 Saks catalog, medium and large Amulets on a Classic Oval chain.
> Again, unless you want to shed tears, do not look at the prices!
> 
> View attachment 5317814
> 
> 
> Close-up of the Saks page.
> 
> View attachment 5317817
> 
> 
> 
> TSC brochure showing various versions of the Amulet and all the sizes, from extra small to extra large. I’ve not seen the extra large offered in a long time. It was really big! It’s the one shown with the Arno Chain.
> 
> View attachment 5317818


Great photos!  Thanks for posting.  In The Gilded Age, Mrs. Russell wears the vine amulet on a short chain, and it looks beautiful too!  


And yes, wow… the Tolomeo was a bargain back then!


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> That actually happened to me at a restaurant where I sat down and whacked my amulet on the wine glass (had a 24 inch chain then)...left a slight mark on one of the moonstones. It's too bad moonstones and rock crystals are so soft.



So sorry to hear! I think you said you'd chipped your lovely moonstone Collina ring, too. I think if I purchase moonstone pieces, I'd consider insuring them (with the possible exception of earrings, as less prone to impact). I selectively insure, and moonstone pieces seem good candidates! Thanks so much for sharing your experience.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I saw the first two episodes of The Gilded Age, and it is a great series!  Love it.  The jewelry is fabulous, and as some of you have mentioned, there is a lot of TSC.
> 
> Here is a great article on the exact pieces, especially worn by Mrs. Russell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Gilded Age’ Features Fabulous Fine Jewelry
> 
> 
> It all comes from Temple St. Clair and belongs to Mrs. Russell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theadventurine.com



I saw this article, too! Very fun! Excited you've been able to watch. Must investigate how, as we don't have HBO. Hoping it will pop-up somewhere else, at some point!


----------



## iggybedora

etoile de mer said:


> So sorry to hear! I think you said you'd chipped your lovely moonstone Collina ring, too. I think if I purchase moonstone pieces, I'd consider insuring them (with the possible exception of earrings, as less prone to impact). I selectively insure, and moonstone pieces seem good candidates! Thanks so much for sharing your experience.


Haha I need to be more careful with moonstones. Thanks for sharing the TSC brochure ads...those prices


----------



## restricter

Allow me to contribute with some screenshots I’ve saved through the years.


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> Allow me to contribute with some screenshots I’ve saved through the years.



Thanks for sharing! I love the Lion collection, I tried the Lion bracelet on years back. I've considered getting the Crouching Lion pendant, so whimsical!


----------



## restricter

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks for sharing! I love the Lion collection, I tried the Lion bracelet on years back. I've considered getting the Crouching Lion pendant, so whimsical!


I tend to gravitate towards her animals and her lions are so special.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> You all have been busy, I have pages to catch-up on! Jumping back in with some pics I took of older brochures and magazine articles I’d saved. They’re from about 2008-2010. May be helpful for some in regards to judging relative sizes.
> 
> The previous version of the Arno Chain is shown a few times. In the past it had an integral temple charm and an S hook closure. Now they’re made with a dangling temple charm and a lobster claw clasp. I love the details of the previous Arno, so unique!
> 
> 
> Large Starfish Amulet on an Arno chain.
> 
> View attachment 5317810
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Amulet on an Arno chain.
> 
> View attachment 5317812
> 
> 
> 
> Town & Country article showing a number of pieces, including the large Tolomeo on the Arno chain. The prices...  !
> 
> View attachment 5317813
> 
> 
> 
> Page from a 2008 Saks catalog, medium and large Amulets on a Classic Oval chain.
> Again, unless you want to shed tears, do not look at the prices!
> 
> View attachment 5317814
> 
> 
> Close-up of the Saks page.
> 
> View attachment 5317817
> 
> 
> 
> TSC brochure showing various versions of the Amulet and all the sizes, from extra small to extra large. I’ve not seen the extra large offered in a long time. It was really big! It’s the one shown with the Arno Chain.
> 
> View attachment 5317818



Well, you’re right about shedding tears over those prices!!! I loved seeing the pictures, though, especially the Arno chain! Very helpful! I wish they'd make one like that in the size of the classic oval chain.  I feel like that size (and price) is better for me, but I’d love to have the Arno design. The heavier links seem to hang better. I may end up with another classic oval in 32”. But I have decided to wait and be sure I am getting an amulet before I buy a chain!


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Allow me to contribute with some screenshots I’ve saved through the years.



Loved seeing these, too!!! I honestly would love the catalogs of every single line she’s ever done!


----------



## DS2006

Speaking of things she did a long time ago, there’s a pair of earrings she’s bringing back on Saks and I had seen the design in a Google pic that said the earrings were from the ‘80s!!!! I love that so many of her pieces are timeless!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Well, you’re right about shedding tears over those prices!!! I loved seeing the pictures, though, especially the Arno chain! Very helpful! I wish they'd make one like that in the size of the classic oval chain.  I feel like that size (and price) is better for me, but I’d love to have the Arno design. The heavier links seem to hang better. I may end up with another classic oval in 32”. But I have decided to wait and be sure I am getting an amulet before I buy a chain!



Yes, regarding the prices! I remember feeling they were expensive back then, too...had I only known! I think so smart to wait until you have the amulet to decide on a chain. And another thought, she does periodically create new chains. Maybe there will be something new offered in the spring.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Speaking of things she did a long time ago, there’s a pair of earrings she’s bringing back on Saks and I had seen the design in a Google pic that said the earrings were from the ‘80s!!!! I love that so many of her pieces are timeless!
> 
> View attachment 5318792



This is fun, I look forward to seeing which others designs she brings back!


----------



## restricter

etoile de mer said:


> This is fun, I look forward to seeing which others designs she brings back!


Look no further for these two.  I also recognized the swirly studs and the heart ring from prior years.


----------



## sjunky13

Hubby and I went to Bloomies today.
Here are some pics!
I got to see a few things I was looking and liking online. I LOVE the turquoise amulet. Would you lovely ladies wear Turquoise in the fall and winter?  They need to do a MOP and or onyx amulet , lol! The classic vine is beautiful too. They only had one chain and for 3k ,I was not impressed honestly. It was so lightweight and flimsy.
I have the SA info if any of your ladies want. She said she can order anything on the website too.
My plan is to really focus on my vca items I am planning for and then getting an amulet. I am going back with my Cartier chain to see if the amulet looks good on it!



A lil OT, for my VCA gals, look at Roberto Coin and how they are VCA inspired!


----------



## sjunky13

DS2006 said:


> I LOVE large yellow Frivole but have never had the chance to try them on! I did try the small ones about a year ago (had them sent to my home), but they were a little too small. I am afraid to order the large without trying some on. I'll look forward to seeing yours and hope they come sooner than expected!
> 
> Yes, that's a little scary about them losing the earrings!!! Maybe they are better staffed by now (hopefully!!)!
> 
> It's good I don't live near a lot of high end stores!!! However, occasionally it is such a pain not to have certain ones!!!



I had the large frivoles before! They are amazing and if you can get them, I highly suggest them.  I need to find a pic of me in them and will send it to you!


----------



## sjunky13

etoile de mer said:


> I love the Vine Amulet earrings, so beautiful!  I also wondered about weight, as some of her earrings are, sadly, too heavy for me.





etoile de mer said:


> I love the Vine Amulet earrings, so beautiful!  I also wondered about weight, as some of her earrings are, sadly, too heavy for me.


I tried on a pair of earrings and while beautiful , they did not lay right because of the weight and how they were made.
They were a wire that would bend very very easy. In fact the sa had to bend them a bit to widen them!


----------



## etoile de mer

sjunky13 said:


> Hubby and I went to Bloomies today.
> Here are some pics!
> I got to see a few things I was looking and liking online. I LOVE the turquoise amulet. Would you lovely ladies wear Turquoise in the fall and winter?  They need to do a MOP and or onyx amulet , lol! The classic vine is beautiful too. They only had one chain and for 3k ,I was not impressed honestly. It was so lightweight and flimsy.
> I have the SA info if any of your ladies want. She said she can order anything on the website too.
> My plan is to really focus on my vca items I am planning for and then getting an amulet. I am going back with my Cartier chain to see if the amulet looks good on it!
> 
> 
> 
> A lil OT, for my VCA gals, look at Roberto Coin and how they are VCA inspired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319531



Very fun, thank you sharing!   I'm surprised they didn't have more pieces in stock!


----------



## etoile de mer

sjunky13 said:


> I tried on a pair of earrings and while beautiful , they did not lay right because of the weight and how they were made.
> They were a wire that would bend very very easy. In fact the sa had to bend them a bit to widen them!



Oh, interesting which pair did you try? Her earwires seem to be typically made from a heavy gauge wire that would not easily bend. Regarding weight, I dislike heavy earrings, and avoid! I wonder how some don't mind them!


----------



## sjunky13

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, interesting which pair did you try? Her earwires seem to be typically made from a heavy gauge wire that would not easily bend. Regarding weight, I dislike heavy earrings, and avoid! I wonder how some don't mind them!


Hi!
These were moonstone . I think there is a pic of them up above. The wire felt nice, but they did bend as to fit on my earlobe , we had to manipulate it a bit. Then they drooped down and to the side. Very underwhelming. 
What earrings do you like? 
I myself can not do heavy earrings at all!! I am still looking for the perfect everyday pair.


----------



## sjunky13

I love this amulet as well. 








						18K Lunar Phase Amulet
					

18K Gold Lunar Amulet with Oval Rock Crystal Diamond Pavé by Temple St. Clair. Buy this custom haut couture charm and more custom high jewelry by Temple St. Clair.




					templestclair.com


----------



## smile10281

sjunky13 said:


> Hubby and I went to Bloomies today.
> Here are some pics!
> I got to see a few things I was looking and liking online. I LOVE the turquoise amulet. Would you lovely ladies wear Turquoise in the fall and winter?  They need to do a MOP and or onyx amulet , lol! The classic vine is beautiful too. They only had one chain and for 3k ,I was not impressed honestly. It was so lightweight and flimsy.
> I have the SA info if any of your ladies want. She said she can order anything on the website too.
> My plan is to really focus on my vca items I am planning for and then getting an amulet. I am going back with my Cartier chain to see if the amulet looks good on it!
> 
> 
> 
> A lil OT, for my VCA gals, look at Roberto Coin and how they are VCA inspired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319531


@sjunky13 thank you so much for these pics and for your thoughts on the pieces. The RC jewelry is fun to see, too, and definitely looks VCA-inspired . Just wanted to add my 2 cents about the turquoise,.. my first impression is that it would be fitting for spring/summer, but I could also see it working with winter whites. Or really anytime you want to brighten up.  Eh, to each his/her own, right?


----------



## sjunky13

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, interesting which pair did you try? Her earwires seem to be typically made from a heavy gauge wire that would not easily bend. Regarding weight, I dislike heavy earrings, and avoid! I wonder how some don't mind them!


This was the pair I tried. Beautiful! But it did looked sad, lol.



			https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/temple-st.-clair-18k-yellow-gold-medium-classic-oval-earrings-with-blue-moonstone-diamonds?ID=2079907&CategoryID=1005764


----------



## sjunky13

smile10281 said:


> @sjunky13 thank you so much for these pics and for your thoughts on the pieces. The RC jewelry is fun to see, too, and definitely looks VCA-inspired . Just wanted to add my 2 cents about the turquoise,.. my first impression is that it would be fitting for spring/summer, but I could also see it working with winter whites. Or really anytime you want to brighten up.  Eh, to each his/her own, right?


yw !!Yes!! I agree. I wear winter white a lot. )


----------



## sjunky13

etoile de mer said:


> Very fun, thank you sharing!   I'm surprised they didn't have more pieces in stock!


yw!! stock was terrible!!

I think we need a studio visit!


----------



## DS2006

sjunky13 said:


> Hubby and I went to Bloomies today.
> Here are some pics!
> I got to see a few things I was looking and liking online. I LOVE the turquoise amulet. Would you lovely ladies wear Turquoise in the fall and winter?  They need to do a MOP and or onyx amulet , lol! The classic vine is beautiful too. They only had one chain and for 3k ,I was not impressed honestly. It was so lightweight and flimsy.
> I have the SA info if any of your ladies want. She said she can order anything on the website too.
> My plan is to really focus on my vca items I am planning for and then getting an amulet. I am going back with my Cartier chain to see if the amulet looks good on it!
> 
> 
> 
> A lil OT, for my VCA gals, look at Roberto Coin and how they are VCA inspired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319531


Thank you for the pictures! I love seeing them since I don't have easy access to a store!  I love the turquoise amulets! I think they'd be worn more in the summer for me, personally, since I have more clothes with turquoise then.  I have a pair of Elizabeth Locke turquoise earrings that are just beautiful, but I am not sure if they are too large to work with a medium amulet. If they are, maybe I should sell those and get TSC turquoise earrings instead!  I think the turquoise would be a beautiful choice if you decide to get it!

I have seen the RC as it is more accessible where I live! I have felt many times that they are inspired by other major designers. The brushed gold in a lot of those pieces really is beautiful. But it doesn't quite come close enough to VCA to tempt me!


----------



## sjunky13

DS2006 said:


> Thank you for the pictures! I love seeing them since I don't have easy access to a store!  I love the turquoise amulets! I think they'd be worn more in the summer for me, personally, since I have more clothes with turquoise then.  I have a pair of Elizabeth Locke turquoise earrings that are just beautiful, but I am not sure if they are too large to work with a medium amulet. If they are, maybe I should sell those and get TSC turquoise earrings instead!  I think the turquoise would be a beautiful choice if you decide to get it!
> 
> I have seen the RC as it is more accessible where I live! I have felt many times that they are inspired by other major designers. The brushed gold in a lot of those pieces really is beautiful. But it doesn't quite come close enough to VCA to tempt me!


The RC pieces were nice! If I did not know about VCA and wanted very girly pretty things I would buy it no doubt! 
For brushed gold, I post Marco B on the VCA other designers thread!

Can you post a pic of your earrings?  TsC has a lot of Turquoise earrings now! 
So my other VCA piece is the Frivole large pin, pendant. I must have that to complete my Frivole set as I have the ring. 
I can see an amulet working with the VCA as well. What stops me is having to get a chain! I do not want to spend 3k plus for a chain!
LOL. I see a lot have the same dilemma .


----------



## DS2006

Yes, the chain issue is sad! It is serious money for the chains! I prefer the larger chains, unfortunately.

Here are the Elizabeth Locke earrings. You have to click on them to see the details well. The picture was huge when I tried to post the full image!


----------



## etoile de mer

sjunky13 said:


> Hi!
> These were moonstone . I think there is a pic of them up above. The wire felt nice, but they did bend as to fit on my earlobe , we had to manipulate it a bit. Then they drooped down and to the side. Very underwhelming.
> What earrings do you like?
> I myself can not do heavy earrings at all!! I am still looking for the perfect everyday pair.





sjunky13 said:


> This was the pair I tried. Beautiful! But it did looked sad, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/temple-st.-clair-18k-yellow-gold-medium-classic-oval-earrings-with-blue-moonstone-diamonds?ID=2079907&CategoryID=1005764



Ah, interesting, thanks for the link!    I do love the oval moonstone earrings, but they come in two sizes (it looks like the ones you tried are the large) and I prefer the smaller ones. I'll need to try the ones I like to see how they work for me. I find earrings can be tricky in general, and I think with this shape earwire, maybe more so. All about balance and weight, and location of ones ear hole, as well as earlobe thickness! It sounds like they were too big for you. And who knows, maybe someone had previously tried them and bent the earwires.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Yes, the chain issue is sad! It is serious money for the chains! I prefer the larger chains, unfortunately.
> 
> Here are the Elizabeth Locke earrings. You have to click on them to see the details well. The picture was huge when I tried to post the full image!
> 
> View attachment 5319593



Those are so gorgeous!! I love Elizabeth Locke (I've admired her designs but have none). Her turquoise is beautiful!


----------



## restricter

sjunky13 said:


> Hubby and I went to Bloomies today.
> Here are some pics!
> I got to see a few things I was looking and liking online. I LOVE the turquoise amulet. Would you lovely ladies wear Turquoise in the fall and winter?  They need to do a MOP and or onyx amulet , lol! The classic vine is beautiful too. They only had one chain and for 3k ,I was not impressed honestly. It was so lightweight and flimsy.
> I have the SA info if any of your ladies want. She said she can order anything on the website too.
> My plan is to really focus on my vca items I am planning for and then getting an amulet. I am going back with my Cartier chain to see if the amulet looks good on it!
> 
> 
> 
> A lil OT, for my VCA gals, look at Roberto Coin and how they are VCA inspired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319531


I had to have the turquoise mandala amulet when it came out. I wear it whenever the mood strikes (and thanks to your post. The mood just struck).  There’s something delightfully fresh about TSC’s use of turquoise in her collection.


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> I had to have the turquoise mandala amulet when it came out. I wear it whenever the mood strikes (and thanks to your post. The mood just struck).  There’s something delightfully fresh about TSC’s use of turquoise in her collection.



I agree, I love turquoise, and looks so pretty with yellow gold. Do you remember the little "bunch of grapes" turquoise drop earrings she did? Loved those, they were beautiful! I have the same style in aquamarine briolettes.


----------



## restricter

etoile de mer said:


> I agree, I love turquoise, and looks so pretty with yellow gold. Do you remember the little "bunch of grapes" turquoise drop earrings she did? Loved those, they were beautiful! I have the same style in aquamarine briolettes.


I do and I also found this vintage pair before she added earrings to her current turquoise offerings.  The amulet was purchased during a Saks F&F promo.


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> I do and I also found this vintage pair before she added earrings to her current turquoise offerings.  The amulet was purchased during a Saks F&F promo.



Oh, interesting! I've never seen that style, they complement your amulet so well. The ones I remember looked just like my aquamarine earrings below, but they were made from turquoise beads vs faceted aquamarines.


----------



## restricter

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, interesting! I've never seen that style, they complement your amulet so well. The ones I remember looked just like my aquamarine earrings below, but they were made from turquoise beads vs faceted aquamarines.
> 
> View attachment 5320000


Those are so pretty! She hasn’t done pieces in aquamarine in while!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Those are so gorgeous!! I love Elizabeth Locke (I've admired her designs but have none). Her turquoise is beautiful!



Thanks! Elizabeth Locke's style is related to but still different from TSC. Both use some beading and granulation. EL uses 19k gold (almost always hammered) which is noticeably a deeper gold color which doesn't work as well for me as TSC's 18k gold. So I decided I'd try to find other things that could be worn with the turquoise earrings rather than buy a whole EL set. EL reminds me a lot of TSC in her travels and interests, though. EL has a second home near Charleston and she also has trunk shows at the same jeweler where I am going to see the TSC amulet. So both of them have a Charleston connection.

I would like to have some TSC turquoise, so I am willing to buy her earrings just to have the size in proportion to other pieces. I am really hoping to see some things in Charleston and then I will be prepared for the F&F sale (hopefully)!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> Those are so pretty! She hasn’t done pieces in aquamarine in while!



Thank you!  I love gems in all the blues and greens! I was so nuts about her pieces years back, got distracted by other brands, and then wasn't paying as much attention to her designs. Currently, yes, so few aquamarine pieces!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Thanks! Elizabeth Locke's style is related to but still different from TSC. Both use some beading and granulation. EL uses 19k gold (almost always hammered) which is noticeably a deeper gold color which doesn't work as well for me as TSC's 18k gold. So I decided I'd try to find other things that could be worn with the turquoise earrings rather than buy a whole EL set. EL reminds me a lot of TSC in her travels and interests, though. EL has a second home near Charleston and she also has trunk shows at the same jeweler where I am going to see the TSC amulet. So both of them have a Charleston connection.
> 
> I would like to have some TSC turquoise, so I am willing to buy her earrings just to have the size in proportion to other pieces. I am really hoping to see some things in Charleston and then I will be prepared for the F&F sale (hopefully)!!!



Interesting about the EL gold alloy. Yes, her designs do seem to be a different shade of gold, and I'd wondered the same about whether I'd end up wanting/needing a set! I remember admiring a charm bracelet with intaglio charms, it was so gorgeous!  

I'm looking forward to your Charleston visit!  Will be very fun to hear about what you see and what you love. Hope they have lots of various pieces for you to try!


----------



## sjunky13

DS2006 said:


> Yes, the chain issue is sad! It is serious money for the chains! I prefer the larger chains, unfortunately.
> 
> Here are the Elizabeth Locke earrings. You have to click on them to see the details well. The picture was huge when I tried to post the full image!
> 
> View attachment 5319593


Those are beautiful and a statement all their own! 
Look at that color! Do not sell.


----------



## sjunky13

restricter said:


> I do and I also found this vintage pair before she added earrings to her current turquoise offerings.  The amulet was purchased during a Saks F&F promo.


LOVE!! I am very drawn to the Mandela Amulet! If you ever have time for modeling pics , I would love to see some


----------



## sjunky13

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, interesting! I've never seen that style, they complement your amulet so well. The ones I remember looked just like my aquamarine earrings below, but they were made from turquoise beads vs faceted aquamarines.
> 
> View attachment 5320000


You have beautiful and unique jewelry!


----------



## restricter

sjunky13 said:


> LOVE!! I am very drawn to the Mandela Amulet! If you ever have time for modeling pics , I would love to see some


Here’s a not quite recent pic.  I adore Lilly Pulitzer and the Mandala complements just about every one of her designs.


----------



## etoile de mer

sjunky13 said:


> You have beautiful and unique jewelry!



Thank you!


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> Here’s a not quite recent pic.  I adore Lilly Pulitzer and the Mandala complements just about every one of her designs.



You look beautiful, and perfect pairing with your Lily Pulitzer!   Are you wearing your amulet on a Fine Round chain?


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Here’s a not quite recent pic.  I adore Lilly Pulitzer and the Mandala complements just about every one of her designs.


So gorgeous and so tempting!!!


----------



## restricter

etoile de mer said:


> You look beautiful, and perfect pairing with your Lily Pulitzer!   Are you wearing your amulet on a Fine Round chain?


Hi, it’s the small round chain (https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...mall-round-chain-18?ID=688853&CategoryID=3376), which is the perfect size for a medium amulet.  I’m shocked at the price.  It was $1250 when I bought mine a couple years ago (and I used the F&F discount).


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> Hi, it’s the small round chain (https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...mall-round-chain-18?ID=688853&CategoryID=3376), which is the perfect size for a medium amulet.  I’m shocked at the price.  It was $1250 when I bought mine a couple years ago (and I used the F&F discount).



Thank you!  I really like this small scale version of the round chain!


----------



## MyDogTink

Looks like it works for TSC. I need to confirm but I believe a TSC rep will be at Bloomingdale’s Short Hills this Friday doing somewhat of a trunk show.


----------



## MyDogTink

restricter said:


> Here’s a not quite recent pic.  I adore Lilly Pulitzer and the Mandala complements just about every one of her designs.


Thanks for posting. TSC  turquoise + Lilly is a perfect combo. Do you find wearing that size amulet on a short chain to be heavy?

And I like your hair color!


----------



## restricter

etoile de mer said:


> Thank you!  I really like this small scale version of the round chain!


Let me know if you’d like a better photo.


----------



## restricter

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks for posting. TSC  turquoise + Lilly is a perfect combo. Do you find wearing that size amulet on a short chain to be heavy?
> 
> And I like your hair color!


That’s the medium amulet and it’s very comfortable for me.  I don’t have a scale but it’s not as heavy as you’d expect.
I’ll pass your compliments to my amazing colorist.


----------



## restricter

Are we getting a boutique?


----------



## iggybedora

restricter said:


> Are we getting a boutique?
> 
> View attachment 5322072


WOW! that would be amazing!


----------



## iggybedora

What do you guys think of https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ond-drop-earrings?ID=3234009&CategoryID=3376? I'm considering getting it during the promotion tho the price is a little steep imo still


----------



## MyDogTink

iggybedora said:


> What do you guys think of https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ond-drop-earrings?ID=3234009&CategoryID=3376? I'm considering getting it during the promotion tho the price is a little steep imo still
> 
> View attachment 5322110


I like them! You can always return them within 90 days


----------



## DS2006

MyDogTink said:


> Looks like it works for TSC. I need to confirm but I believe a TSC rep will be at Bloomingdale’s Short Hills this Friday doing somewhat of a trunk show.
> View attachment 5321910



THANK YOU!  I check Bloomingdale's and Saks almost every day!  I like 20% off all items more than the gift card thing. But we still get the points in addition to the sale so that's really good! Now I want to buy something and I am not sure what!!!  I know I need a 32" chain but am not totally sure what I should get for a medium amulet!


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Are we getting a boutique?
> 
> View attachment 5322072



Wow, that would make me SO much want to go to NYC for TSC and VCA!!!


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> THANK YOU!  I check Bloomingdale's and Saks almost every day!  I like 20% off all items more than the gift card thing. But we still get the points in addition to the sale so that's really good! Now I want to buy something and I am not sure what!!!  I know I need a 32" chain but am not totally sure what I should get for a medium amulet!


The one that I posted yesterday with my mandala works if you want to emphasize the amulet.  The next size up chain is more visible.  Want some pics of various chains with a medium amulet?


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> The one that I posted yesterday with my mandala works if you want to emphasize the amulet.  The next size up chain is more visible.  Want some pics of various chains with a medium amulet?



I thought your chain looked great with the mandala amulet! The only thing is, I feel like a 32" chain needs to be larger than a shorter chain. That's the dilemma! But I'd love to see larger size chains with a medium amulet if you get a chance!


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> Wow, that would make me SO much want to go to NYC for TSC and VCA!!!


There’s a boutique in Saks.  They have amazing one of a kind pieces.


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> I thought your chain looked great with the mandala amulet! The only thing is, I feel like a 32" chain needs to be larger than a shorter chain. That's the dilemma! But I'd love to see larger size chains with a medium amulet if you get a chance!


You’re right.  The round chain that’s in the photo wouldn’t look right at a length more than 20-24 inches.  The next size up would.  I’ll post pics in the morning.


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> I thought your chain looked great with the mandala amulet! The only thing is, I feel like a 32" chain needs to be larger than a shorter chain. That's the dilemma! But I'd love to see larger size chains with a medium amulet if you get a chance!



I don’t have a 32” chain but hopefully this side by side of 2 medium amulets helps.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> I don’t have a 32” chain but hopefully this side by side of 2 medium amulets helps.



Thank you! I assume that’s the classic round chain on the left. It is quite a bit larger. I was also considering the ribbon chain, but I might get that in 18” instead.


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I assume that’s the classic round chain on the left. It is quite a bit larger. I was also considering the ribbon chain, but I might get that in 18” instead.


That's how I felt about the classic round with medium amulet after trying on in the store.


----------



## restricter

iggybedora said:


> That's how I felt about the classic round with medium amulet after trying on in the store.


That’s when you start to want larger size amulets!  It’s a slippery slope!


----------



## etoupebirkin

@BigAkoya 
Here are pics of my Tolomeo and bracelets.


----------



## iggybedora

restricter said:


> That’s when you start to want larger size amulets!  It’s a slippery slope!


Haha very true! I love the large bee motif amulet


----------



## iggybedora

etoupebirkin said:


> @BigAkoya
> Here are pics of my Tolomeo and bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5323110
> View attachment 5323111
> View attachment 5323112


I love your collection!!


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> @BigAkoya
> Here are pics of my Tolomeo and bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5323110
> View attachment 5323111
> View attachment 5323112



These make the perfect set!!! I love them!

Are the bangles round or oval? And which chain did you get for your Tolomeo?


----------



## etoupebirkin

DS2006 said:


> These make the perfect set!!! I love them!
> 
> Are the bangles round or oval? And which chain did you get for your Tolomeo?


The bangles are oval, and the chain is the Ribbon Chain.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> That’s when you start to want larger size amulets!  It’s a slippery slope!



Yeah, I love your Arno chain with the large round amulet!! The price on that chain kills me, though!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

etoupebirkin said:


> @BigAkoya
> Here are pics of my Tolomeo and bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5323110
> View attachment 5323111
> View attachment 5323112


LOVE!! can you post more pics!  what earrings and or ring do you wear with this? If any,lol.  Just stunning!!


----------



## sjunky13

TY ladies for posting pics @restricter and @etoupebirkin !
What is everyone thinking of getting?


----------



## sjunky13

iggybedora said:


> What do you guys think of https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ond-drop-earrings?ID=3234009&CategoryID=3376? I'm considering getting it during the promotion tho the price is a little steep imo still
> 
> View attachment 5322110


I think they are beautiful! Her moonstones are lovely!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> @BigAkoya
> Here are pics of my Tolomeo and bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5323110
> View attachment 5323111
> View attachment 5323112


I am speechless.  I stayed at your second photo for over 5 long minutes before I could take my eyes off your set.  
It doesn't get more perfect than that.  I love your Tolomeo, and I love how you matched it with those bangles, especially the Rainbow bangle in the center.  I love that.  It's a spectacular set!


----------



## DS2006

sjunky13 said:


> TY ladies for posting pics @restricter and @etoupebirkin !
> What is everyone thinking of getting?



I was considering getting a long chain (32") for my potential  Charleston amulet, but I have figured out why I have been so indecisive in regard to chains. Basically, the classic round or ribbon chain would be fine for a medium amulet. But what holds me back is the prospect of eventually wanting one large amulet, and I like either the classic oval or Arno chain for that. Therefore, as much as I'd like the price of the smaller chains, I need one of the larger ones (because I only want to buy one 32" chain!). So I want to wait and get at least 25% off on a piece that expensive! I really appreciate everyone who has posted pictures of amulets and chains...it has been SO helpful!

I do want to get something on this sale, though, so I may get an 18" chain (ribbon or ball) for small pendants. I need to look more since I was so focused on chains!  I also might see if the SA can get me a small sea star!


----------



## DS2006

Okay, I already have a question for those with the ball chains. I love that the 16" one is adjustable from 16-18"!  The pictures on the site do not show how they are adjustable, though. Is there a ring at 16 and 18" and those are the only two options, or is it adjustable at any length between 16 and 18"???  (I love that all the link chains are adjustable to basically any length!)


----------



## sjunky13

DS2006 said:


> I was considering getting a long chain (32") for my potential  Charleston amulet, but I have figured out why I have been so indecisive in regard to chains. Basically, the classic round or ribbon chain would be fine for a medium amulet. But what holds me back is the prospect of eventually wanting one large amulet, and I like either the classic oval or Arno chain for that. Therefore, as much as I'd like the price of the smaller chains, I need one of the larger ones (because I only want to buy one 32" chain!). So I want to wait and get at least 25% off on a piece that expensive! I really appreciate everyone who has posted pictures of amulets and chains...it has been SO helpful!
> 
> I do want to get something on this sale, though, so I may get an 18" chain (ribbon or ball) for small pendants. I need to look more since I was so focused on chains!


That makes sense to only want 1 longer chain.
What larger amulet would you want? The chain I saw was the ribbon chain, 3k and it was disappointing!


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> Okay, I already have a question for those with the ball chains. I love that the 16" one is adjustable from 16-18"!  The pictures on the site do not show how they are adjustable, though. Is there a ring at 16 and 18" and those are the only two options, or is it adjustable at any length between 16 and 18"???  (I love that all the link chains are adjustable to basically any length!)


No, it’s jump loops at 16 and 18.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> No, it’s jump loops at 16 and 18.


Thank you! That's very important because my favorite length for small pendants is usually 17"!  So I will mark this one off the list!


----------



## DS2006

sjunky13 said:


> That makes sense to only want 1 longer chain.
> What larger amulet would you want? The chain I saw was the ribbon chain, 3k and it was disappointing!



I like the large vine amulet a lot but need to see it in person to really know if I like the size. I am sure she'll continue to come out with new, tempting things, too!  I don't really plan to get a large amulet this year as the medium amulet plus long chain and something smaller now will likely be it for the year. I have a couple of small items I am waiting on at VCA, too. All these small things add up!

I am hoping I like the ribbon chain at 18" for my potential starfish! But I wouldn't consider paying full price for it! I agree that the chain prices are crazy high, but they are unique enough to TSC that it is hard to recreate the overall look with other chains!  I may wait and buy both chains when I can get 25% off.  The chains will be around, but I am concerned that something like the starfish may not.


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> I like the large vine amulet a lot but need to see it in person to really know if I like the size. I am sure she'll continue to come out with new, tempting things, too!  I don't really plan to get a large amulet this year as the medium amulet plus long chain and something smaller now will likely be it for the year. I have a couple of small items I am waiting on at VCA, too. All these small things add up!
> 
> I am hoping I like the ribbon chain at 18" for my potential starfish! But I wouldn't consider paying full price for it! I agree that the chain prices are crazy high, but they are unique enough to TSC that it is hard to recreate the overall look with other chains!  I may wait and buy both chains when I can get 25% off.  The chains will be around, but I am concerned that something like the starfish may not.


You can actually get 25% off right now if you open a credit card...they may also give additional 20% off on that if you buy it within 2 days of opening the card (as I did). On top of that...you can also use any additional promo codes (ex first time 15%). You will need the SA's help to actually place order on the credit card since you won't have the physical yet. Also you can pick the day of purchase as triple points loyallist and get some money back in rewards. Maybe just get several items and return the ones you don't want?


----------



## iggybedora

iggybedora said:


> You can actually get 25% off right now if you open a credit card...they may also give additional 20% off on that if you buy it within 2 days of opening the card (as I did). On top of that...you can also use any additional promo codes (ex first time 15%). You will need the SA's help to actually place order on the credit card since you won't have the physical yet. Also you can pick the day of purchase as triple points loyallist and get some money back in rewards. Maybe get several items to compare and return the ones you don't want?


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> You can actually get 25% off right now if you open a credit card...they may also give additional 20% off on that if you buy it within 2 days of opening the card (as I did). On top of that...you can also use any additional promo codes (ex first time 15%). You will need the SA's help to actually place order on the credit card since you won't have the physical yet. Also you can pick the day of purchase as triple points loyallist and get some money back in rewards. Maybe just get several items and return the ones you don't want?


Oh thank you! I was going to try the 15%. Was hesitating on the cc! Forgot about the Loyallist triple points, so thanks for the reminder on that.

I just talked to the SA about two items from TSC that Bloomingdale's doesn't have. He said he could give me 25% off on those but not use the extra 15%. That's fine, because I am happy to get any discount on something that has to come from TSC. So I am going to buy the chains online and get the 20% plus the 15% code on those. I did add the triple points and I will use Rakuten for the online purchase.  I hope I took advantage of every possible thing! I have to decide whether I want to open a CC just to buy TSC!


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> Oh thank you! I was going to try the 15%. Was hesitating on the cc! Forgot about the Loyallist triple points, so thanks for the reminder on that.
> 
> I just talked to the SA about two items from TSC that Bloomingdale's doesn't have. He said he could give me 25% off on those but not use the extra 15%. That's fine, because I am happy to get any discount on something that has to come from TSC. So I am going to buy the chains online and get the 20% plus the 15% code on those. I did add the triple points and I will use Rakuten for the online purchase.  I hope I took advantage of every possible thing! I have to decide whether I want to open a CC just to buy TSC!


Hooray! Sounds like a great haul. Just double check with the credit card folks on the credit limit if you open one bc the default is really low haha and you'll have to call again to increase.


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> Hooray! Sounds like a great haul. Just double check with the credit card folks on the credit limit if you open one bc the default is really low haha and you'll have to call again to increase.


I did get the credit card! And yes, it directed me to call them I guess to verify my identity, and at that time I asked the credit limit and the default is VERY low!  I told her I needed a good bit more than that to cover the 2 items in my cart!!! So she approved that and then I did have to place the order through customer service to use the credit and my 15% other discount. I think the only thing I lost was the 2% from Rakuten, but I saved more than that using the credit card. I figure if I buy a few other TSC items over the next couple of years, having the card will definitely pay off. I did buy more than I'd normally buy, but I wanted to get things I 100% knew I wanted while I was sure I had the extra discounts.

I am excited to see what everyone gets from this sale!


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> I did get the credit card! And yes, it directed me to call them I guess to verify my identity, and at that time I asked the credit limit and the default is VERY low!  I told her I needed a good bit more than that to cover the 2 items in my cart!!! So she approved that and then I did have to place the order through customer service to use the credit and my 15% other discount. I think the only thing I lost was the 2% from Rakuten, but I saved more than that using the credit card. I figure if I buy a few other TSC items over the next couple of years, having the card will definitely pay off. I did buy more than I'd normally buy, but I wanted to get things I 100% knew I wanted while I was sure I had the extra discounts.
> 
> I am excited to see what everyone gets from this sale!


Oooh please post pics when you get your items! haha yah I had to call back to increase the limit. And sounds like you got a great deal...the cash back stuff is great around Thanksgiving time because it goes up to 15% but you're not missing out on much now.


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> Oooh please post pics when you get your items! haha yah I had to call back to increase the limit. And sounds like you got a great deal...the cash back stuff is great around Thanksgiving time because it goes up to 15% but you're not missing out on much now.


I appreciate the collective knowledge of all of you to help me know when it is best to spend my money! However, I may not have any extra money by Thanksgiving at this rate!


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> What do you guys think of https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ond-drop-earrings?ID=3234009&CategoryID=3376? I'm considering getting it during the promotion tho the price is a little steep imo still
> 
> View attachment 5322110


Crazy coincidence, but TSC posted these on IG because they were worn on The Gilded Age! You can hardly see them, but I still thought it was interesting they used these!


----------



## MyDogTink

I went to Bloomingdale’s at Short Hills yesterday. The TSC rep was there. He brought the new one of a kind rings, 2 lockets, large amulets, other rings and an out of this world bracelet. Sorry I didn’t take pictures but for the most part, everything is on her website. The rep said he would be back in early March when Bloomingdale’s is doing a gift card event. She also has new lockets coming out in the spring. She is also reviving pieces from when she launched. And she is considering opening a NYC boutique. She is starting to do in-person consultations again.  I think I covered everything.

I picked up a small amulet for my mom and the large starfish amulet and royal blue leather cord  for myself. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
My photography skills have a lot to be desired and the pics made me realize my green jewelry box needed to be dusted.


----------



## smile10281

MyDogTink said:


> I went to Bloomingdale’s at Short Hills yesterday. The TSC rep was there. He brought the new one of a kind rings, 2 lockets, large amulets, other rings and an out of this world bracelet. Sorry I didn’t take pictures but for the most part, everything is on her website. The rep said he would be back in early March when Bloomingdale’s is doing a gift card event. She also has new lockets coming out in the spring. She is also reviving pieces from when she launched. And she is considering opening a NYC boutique. She is starting to do in-person consultations again.  I think I covered everything.
> 
> I picked up a small amulet for my mom and the large starfish amulet and royal blue leather cord  for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325315
> View attachment 5325316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photography skills have a lot to be desired and the pics made me realize my green jewelry box needed to be dusted.


Wow, thanks for all that intel and for sharing pics of your beautiful new amulet and cord!  I did not realize that the front and back of the amulet had different designs! How do you find the size? More pics are always welcome!!

On an unrelated note, I have the same Wolf jewelry box in green/pink!  I love it!


----------



## MyDogTink

smile10281 said:


> Wow, thanks for all that intel and for sharing pics of your beautiful new amulet and cord!  I did not realize that the front and back of the amulet had different designs! How do you find the size? More pics are always welcome!!
> 
> On an unrelated note, I have the same Wolf jewelry box in green/pink!  I love it!


Thanks. I wish I took pics of everything but I was rushing to have drinks with my girlfriend.
The green/pink jewelery box is beautiful.

The rep suggested the cord for the large amulet. He had a knack for knotting and styling it. He said people find the large amulet to be much lighter on a cord than on a chain. It seems ok but I haven’t worn it for a long period of time yet.


----------



## iggybedora

MyDogTink said:


> I went to Bloomingdale’s at Short Hills yesterday. The TSC rep was there. He brought the new one of a kind rings, 2 lockets, large amulets, other rings and an out of this world bracelet. Sorry I didn’t take pictures but for the most part, everything is on her website. The rep said he would be back in early March when Bloomingdale’s is doing a gift card event. She also has new lockets coming out in the spring. She is also reviving pieces from when she launched. And she is considering opening a NYC boutique. She is starting to do in-person consultations again.  I think I covered everything.
> 
> I picked up a small amulet for my mom and the large starfish amulet and royal blue leather cord  for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325315
> View attachment 5325316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photography skills have a lot to be desired and the pics made me realize my green jewelry box needed to be dusted.


Ahhh I love this amulet! The and design moonstones are really beautiful


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> Crazy coincidence, but TSC posted these on IG because they were worn on The Gilded Age! You can hardly see them, but I still thought it was interesting they used these!



Ooh thanks for sharing! I hope they're not too small in person. I did want a pair for every day wear.


----------



## DS2006

MyDogTink said:


> I went to Bloomingdale’s at Short Hills yesterday. The TSC rep was there. He brought the new one of a kind rings, 2 lockets, large amulets, other rings and an out of this world bracelet. Sorry I didn’t take pictures but for the most part, everything is on her website. The rep said he would be back in early March when Bloomingdale’s is doing a gift card event. She also has new lockets coming out in the spring. She is also reviving pieces from when she launched. And she is considering opening a NYC boutique. She is starting to do in-person consultations again.  I think I covered everything.
> 
> I picked up a small amulet for my mom and the large starfish amulet and royal blue leather cord  for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325315
> View attachment 5325316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photography skills have a lot to be desired and the pics made me realize my green jewelry box needed to be dusted.



Wow!!! That is SO gorgeous!!! What an incredible piece! How fun to be there when the rep was there! I can't wait to see the old pieces she is bringing back!



iggybedora said:


> Ooh thanks for sharing! I hope they're not too small in person. I did want a pair for every day wear.



I think they look like a great size for every day!  There are a few that are smaller, and I agree that they'd be too small for me. But this pair looks more medium size and also not too big for every day wear.


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> I went to Bloomingdale’s at Short Hills yesterday. The TSC rep was there. He brought the new one of a kind rings, 2 lockets, large amulets, other rings and an out of this world bracelet. Sorry I didn’t take pictures but for the most part, everything is on her website. The rep said he would be back in early March when Bloomingdale’s is doing a gift card event. She also has new lockets coming out in the spring. She is also reviving pieces from when she launched. And she is considering opening a NYC boutique. She is starting to do in-person consultations again.  I think I covered everything.
> 
> I picked up a small amulet for my mom and the large starfish amulet and royal blue leather cord  for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325315
> View attachment 5325316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photography skills have a lot to be desired and the pics made me realize my green jewelry box needed to be dusted.


This is gorgeous!  Congrats on your new piece!


----------



## MyDogTink

iggybedora said:


> Ooh thanks for sharing! I hope they're not too small in person. I did want a pair for every day wear.


Did you get them?


----------



## DS2006

A short video with some of her beautiful high jewelry (some Golden Menagerie)...


----------



## etoile de mer

MyDogTink said:


> I went to Bloomingdale’s at Short Hills yesterday. The TSC rep was there. He brought the new one of a kind rings, 2 lockets, large amulets, other rings and an out of this world bracelet. Sorry I didn’t take pictures but for the most part, everything is on her website. The rep said he would be back in early March when Bloomingdale’s is doing a gift card event. She also has new lockets coming out in the spring. She is also reviving pieces from when she launched. And she is considering opening a NYC boutique. She is starting to do in-person consultations again.  I think I covered everything.
> 
> I picked up a small amulet for my mom and the large starfish amulet and royal blue leather cord  for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325315
> View attachment 5325316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photography skills have a lot to be desired and the pics made me realize my green jewelry box needed to be dusted.



So fun, thanks so much for sharing!  This is one of the large amulets I've been considering.  If you feel comfortable sharing modelling pics, I'd love to see!

Thanks for all the info, too! Interesting to hear about the new lockets. Did the rep give any hints as to what they would be?


----------



## iggybedora

MyDogTink said:


> Did you get them?


Yes I did. I'll post pics when they arrive!


----------



## MyDogTink

etoile de mer said:


> So fun, thanks so much for sharing!  This is one of the large amulets I've been considering.  If you feel comfortable sharing modelling pics, I'd love to see!
> 
> Thanks for all the info, too! Interesting to hear about the new lockets. Did the rep give any hints as to what they would be?


I’ll try to put on a complementary sweater and take some pics.

I was shown a quick picture. I would describe them as smaller than the current all-gold lockets. They will be all gemstone- -the MRK enamel lockets came to mind.


----------



## MyDogTink

etoile de mer said:


> So fun, thanks so much for sharing!  This is one of the large amulets I've been considering.  If you feel comfortable sharing modelling pics, I'd love to see!
> 
> Thanks for all the info, too! Interesting to hear about the new lockets. Did the rep give any hints as to what they would be?


I’ll try to put on a complementary sweater and take some pics.

I was shown a quick picture. I would describe them as smaller than the current all-gold lockets. They will be all gemstone- -the MRK enamel lockets came to mind.


----------



## restricter

MyDogTink said:


> I’ll try to put on a complementary sweater and take some pics.
> 
> I was shown a quick picture. I would describe them as smaller than the current all-gold lockets. They will be all gemstone- -the MRK enamel lockets came to mind.


Is this the style she’s reviving?


----------



## MyDogTink

restricter said:


> Is this the style she’s reviving?


Yes. There were additional colors. I think I remember a blue.


----------



## restricter

MyDogTink said:


> Yes. There were additional colors. I think I remember a blue.


Good to know I’m ahead of the curve!  Last time around, the price of the large tourmaline with diamonds was $5750 and the small peridot was $2950.


----------



## MyDogTink

restricter said:


> Good to know I’m ahead of the curve!  Last time around, the price of the large tourmaline with diamonds was $5750 and the small peridot was $2950.


My mind is now playing tricks on me. They could have been plain without the gold going vertical but they were definitely cabochon gemstones like that.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Good to know I’m ahead of the curve!  Last time around, the price of the large tourmaline with diamonds was $5750 and the small peridot was $2950.


You are so lucky to be ahead of the curve on all of it! I will be afraid to see the new prices!


----------



## etoile de mer

Wishing Temple St Clair fans here a Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## etoile de mer

@DS2006, I see up thread that you've ordered some pieces!!  Exciting, looking forward to hearing what you love on arrival!

@iggybedora , I look forward so seeing your earrings!


----------



## DS2006




----------



## MyDogTink

etoile de mer said:


> So fun, thanks so much for sharing!  This is one of the large amulets I've been considering.  If you feel comfortable sharing modelling pics, I'd love to see!
> 
> Thanks for all the info, too! Interesting to hear about the new lockets. Did the rep give any hints as to what they would be?


Here you go. My photography skills are poor.


----------



## etoile de mer

MyDogTink said:


> Here you go. My photography skills are poor.



Thank you so much, looks beautiful on you!


----------



## DS2006

My chains came today and I took a couple of quick pictures before I head out the door! The smaller is the 18" ribbon chain and the larger is the 32" oval.  I am not wild about where the 32" one hits me. I don't want an amulet right between my boobs.    I also think the oval is an appropriate size for a large amulet, but it's really not necessary to have one this size for a medium. In reality, the ribbon would be a nice size for a long chain for a medium amulet.  So one idea I have is to get another 18" ribbon and be able to join the two and wear it long or short.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> My chains came today and I took a couple of quick pictures before I head out the door! The smaller is the 18" ribbon chain and the larger is the 32" oval.  I am not wild about where the 32" one hits me. I don't want an amulet right between my boobs.    I also think the oval is an appropriate size for a large amulet, but it's really not necessary to have one this size for a medium. In reality, the ribbon would be a nice size for a long chain for a medium amulet.  So one idea I have is to get another 18" ribbon and be able to join the two and wear it long or short.
> 
> View attachment 5329054
> 
> View attachment 5329051
> View attachment 5329052
> View attachment 5329053


I think a 34" would be perfect.  It's always that magical 34", isn't it?    
I agree once you hang an amulet on the 32", it will make a further dent between your boobies.     
Maybe TSC can extend it by 2"?

I think you may find two 18" annoying as you will see the clasp. Even if it's the "TSC clasp", it's an obvious clasp and won't land in a nice position.  You have to put one clasp behind your neck, and because it's 18", the second clasp will be half way down the chain.  Then, if you try to balance out showing two clasps showing (one on either side), that's a goofy look to me. 

When I was emailing with TSC about Tolomeo and a matching long WG chain.  I mentioned I would want it around 34" but not sure (maybe a 35") until I saw how it landed on me.  I didn't get any pushback on having a custom length, so I am sure TSC will add a few inches to a stock YG piece.


----------



## poopsie

MyDogTink said:


> Here you go. My photography skills are poor.



Holy wow! 
i had no idea the large amulets were.......well.......so LARGE
I have no way to see TSC here in person


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I think a 34" would be perfect.  It's always that magical 34", isn't it?
> I agree once you hang an amulet on the 32", it will make a further dent between your boobies.
> Maybe TSC can extend it by 2"?
> 
> I think you may find two 18" annoying as you will see the clasp. Even if it's the "TSC clasp", it's an obvious clasp and won't land in a nice position.  You have to put one clasp behind your neck, and because it's 18", the second clasp will be half way down the chain.  Then, if you try to balance out showing two clasps showing (one on either side), that's a goofy look to me.
> 
> When I was emailing with TSC about Tolomeo and a matching long WG chain.  I mentioned I would want it around 34" but not sure (maybe a 35") until I saw how it landed on me.  I didn't get any pushback on having a custom length, so I am sure TSC will add a few inches to a stock YG piece.



I knew I’d probably want 34”, too!!!! I was just trying to think of a way not to have to deal with the hassle of having one lengthened! But I guess that’s really the only sensible way! Thank you!

I said I was going to get an amulet before deciding on a chain (which was a good idea!), but I couldn’t resist the good deal for ordering during that last sale. I think ribbon should work because @etoupebirkin chose that for the large Tolomeo.  I love the oval for my locket, but if I mainly will have medium amulets or Tolomeo, I am not sure I need a long chain as large as the oval. 

All opinions welcome on the chain issue!!!


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> I knew I’d probably want 34”, too!!!! I was just trying to think of a way not to have to deal with the hassle of having one lengthened! But I guess that’s really the only sensible way! Thank you!
> 
> I said I was going to get an amulet before deciding on a chain (which was a good idea!), but I couldn’t resist the good deal for ordering during that last sale. I think ribbon should work because @etoupebirkin chose that for the large Tolomeo.  I love the oval for my locket, but if I mainly will have medium amulets or Tolomeo, I am not sure I need a long chain as large as the oval.
> 
> All opinions welcome on the chain issue!!!


Lovely chains @DS2006 !! Thank you for sharing pics!    It’s nice to see the ribbon and classic oval side by side; the ribbon is a lot more substantial than I thought! 

I agree about the oval chain not being necessary for a medium size amulet. What about the classic round? Or would that chain only be of interest at the shorter length (18 or 24”)?

I think a medium amulet could also work on a ribbon chain.


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> Lovely chains @DS2006 !! Thank you for sharing pics!    It’s nice to see the ribbon and classic oval side by side; the ribbon is a lot more substantial than I thought!
> 
> I agree about the oval chain not being necessary for a medium size amulet. What about the classic round? Or would that chain only be of interest at the shorter length (18 or 24”)?
> 
> I think a medium amulet could also work on a ribbon chain.



I hope to be able to see the classic round next month when we go to Charleston. It is hard to explain, but sometimes I think the chains that have alternating or all ovals seem to hang better, at least in pictures. So I really need to try on the classic round to see how it looks in a long chain. Technically, the size would be good as it is between the classic oval and the ribbon. But I do have to add that the ribbon chain reflects light well and looks really pretty. I just hope they have one large amulet so I can sort of settle in my mind if there is one chain I like for both sizes of amulets or one that goes best with medium if I think that's the only size amulet I want!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> My chains came today and I took a couple of quick pictures before I head out the door! The smaller is the 18" ribbon chain and the larger is the 32" oval.  I am not wild about where the 32" one hits me. I don't want an amulet right between my boobs.    I also think the oval is an appropriate size for a large amulet, but it's really not necessary to have one this size for a medium. In reality, the ribbon would be a nice size for a long chain for a medium amulet.  So one idea I have is to get another 18" ribbon and be able to join the two and wear it long or short.
> 
> View attachment 5329054
> 
> View attachment 5329051
> View attachment 5329052
> View attachment 5329053



@DS2006, thanks so much for sharing pics!   Hopefully all will become more clear once you settle on which size amulets you like. I agree with @BigAkoya, I'd be more inclined to get one long chain (if you decide you need one) vs attaching 2 shorter ones, as it's more pleasing aesthetically. I also think it would likely be easy for them to add extra links to whatever chain you decide works best. I'm 5-5", and also prefer a bit longer, 34"+ vs 32". Regarding the 32" Classic Oval you just received, how does it compare with 24" you already have? Other than the lobster claw clasp vs S hook, do they appear virtually the same (link shape, gauge, color)? Just curious as the older chains were made in Italy, and the newer are made in the US.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> @DS2006, thanks so much for sharing pics!   Hopefully all will become more clear once you settle on which size amulets you like. I agree with @BigAkoya, I'd be more inclined to get one long chain (if you decide you need one) vs attaching 2 shorter ones, as it's more pleasing aesthetically. I also think it would likely be easy for them to add extra links to whatever chain you decide works best. I'm 5-5", and also prefer a bit longer, 34"+ vs 32". Regarding the 32" Classic Oval you just received, how does it compare with 24" you already have? Other than the lobster claw clasp vs S hook, do they appear virtually the same (link shape, gauge, color)? Just curious as the older chains were made in Italy, and the newer are made in the US.



Yes, I agree, it makes no sense to get these chains and not get them the right length! Once I know which 32" chain(s?) I end up with, I'll contact TSC and ask about the lengthening (2"). I think it is an advantage that they make the chains here in terms of having them lengthened! 

Great question regarding comparing the oval chains! I had not thought to do so, probably because the new one seemed to be exactly the same. But I did take them both out, and they do appear to be exactly the same other than the clasp.  18k certainly can vary in color, but these are extremely close. It is good to know that the quality has not changed!


----------



## etoile de mer

poopsie said:


> Holy wow!
> i had no idea the large amulets were.......well.......so LARGE
> I have no way to see TSC here in person



Many of us here are in a similar situation. The TSC website has lots of great modelling pics, so is very helpful for size reference and comparison. She creates a lot of beautiful, statement pieces!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Yes, I agree, it makes no sense to get these chains and not get them the right length! Once I know which 32" chain(s?) I end up with, I'll contact TSC and ask about the lengthening (2"). I think it is an advantage that they make the chains here in terms of having them lengthened!
> 
> Great question regarding comparing the oval chains! I had not thought to do so, probably because the new one seemed to be exactly the same. But I did take them both out, and they do appear to be exactly the same other than the clasp.  18k certainly can vary in color, but these are extremely close. It is good to know that the quality has not changed!



Thank you so much for comparing!  The larger link chains I saw in person (years back) were those made in Italy. So glad to know they're very much the same!


----------



## Vermeer

Bloomingdale’s is having a president’s day sale event in store and TSC pieces are 20% off, FYI


----------



## poopsie

Vermeer said:


> Bloomingdale’s is having a president’s day sale event in store and TSC pieces are 20% off, FYI



I wonder if SAs can ship honoring the discount


----------



## Vermeer

poopsie said:


> I wonder if SAs can ship honoring the discount


Yes, I’m having mine shipped to me. I never even met the SA who helped me. Also, I called the customer service to see if the order is going to be credited to my loyalist account and to my surprise, there is a $50 GC to every $200 spent event going on. So I ended up saving 40% off on my order.


----------



## poopsie

Vermeer said:


> Yes, I’m having mine shipped to me. I never even met the SA who helped me. Also, I called the customer service to see if the order is going to be credited to my loyalist account and to my surprise, there is a $50 GC to every $200 spent event going on. So I ended up saving 40% off on my order.



Did you have to use a bloomies card to get the rewards? I think mine is probably close to limit


----------



## Vermeer

poopsie said:


> Did you have to use a bloomies card to get the rewards? I think mine is probably close to limit


No I used a regular credit card.


----------



## DS2006

Vermeer said:


> Yes, I’m having mine shipped to me. I never even met the SA who helped me. Also, I called the customer service to see if the order is going to be credited to my loyalist account and to my surprise, there is a $50 GC to every $200 spent event going on. So I ended up saving 40% off on my order.


Wow, thank you for that info! It really is helpful when people share news of sales on this thread!!! Are you assuming all stores are offering this sale? This is an excellent deal!


----------



## poopsie

Vermeer said:


> No I used a regular credit card.


Thank you! That's good to know


----------



## Vermeer

DS2006 said:


> Wow, thank you for that info! It really is helpful when people share news of sales on this thread!!! Are you assuming all stores are offering this sale? This is an excellent deal!


I called the SF store. I didn’t know that promotions can be store specific! Glad to help! It’s a great feeling to buy something I truly want, and then discover an additional discount!


----------



## DS2006

Vermeer said:


> I called the SF store. I didn’t know that promotions can be store specific! Glad to help! It’s a great feeling to buy something I truly want, and then discover an additional discount!


Yes, what a wonderful surprise!!! I wouldn't think in-store sales would be store specific, but I was just wondering! I don't know a thing about in-store sales (that are not also online) and likely won't know about them unless someone here finds out and shares like you did!  The additional discount is great! I looked and I do think that one (Loyallist power points) is also accessible online. But with the in-store discount, that is obviously the best way to buy this time! I think my last in-store purchase might have worked out better with this deal. However, I special ordered items so I am not sure if it would have worked or not. These various points and sales take some real effort to figure out!

I hope you'll post a picture when your item arrives!


----------



## restricter

There Are Bloomies SAs who post on Instagram and would be delighted to add new clients.  They’ll help you get deals.


----------



## DS2006

I saw this picture of chains and thought it was pretty! From left to right: Arno, classic oval, classic round, ribbon, small round, small oval.


----------



## poopsie

restricter said:


> There Are Bloomies SAs who post on Instagram and would be delighted to add new clients.  They’ll help you get deals.



By the time I figure out how to use Insta the sale will be over


----------



## DS2006

Question...

If you buy during a sale that gives Loyallist Reward Cards like the current $50 per $200 spent on fine jewelry, is that amount automatically applied to the current purchase or is it used toward a future purchase?


----------



## DS2006

poopsie said:


> By the time I figure out how to use Insta the sale will be over



Okay, I just texted the SA I have used in NYC and he said there is no in-store 20% off for Temple St. Clair this weekend. He said there is either a sale or power points but not both at one time. He said there are individual pieces of jewelry that are marked down because of being discontinued, etc. (not TSC, though).  I am sure he will be glad when I learn all the sale methods! Although, I may try a different one if there are SA's who can work out extra discounts.


----------



## MyDogTink

New locket on Saks’ website.









						Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Peridot Temple Locket
					

Get free shipping and returns on Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Peridot Temple Locket at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Temple St. Clair Charms & Personalized and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## restricter

MyDogTink said:


> New locket on Saks’ website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Peridot Temple Locket
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Peridot Temple Locket at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Temple St. Clair Charms & Personalized and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com


OMG.  That price!   Thud!


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> OMG.  That price!   Thud!



My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> My thoughts exactly!!!


I swear they were only around $5900ish during their last iteration.


----------



## etoile de mer

I have a new round chain , so I thought I’d post some comparison pics. Really pleased, it has a fine, lacy quality that visually fits right between my other chains.

Chains Left to Right:

Small Oval (retired) - 3.5mm x 5.5mm
Fine Round - 4mm
Ball - 1.5mm





And, comparison pics with my three angels.

Ball Chain 





Two Ball Chains 





Small Oval Chain





Fine Round Chain


----------



## etoile de mer

I love my new earrings, too! 

Classic Temple moonstone earrings shown with my angels on the Fine Round chain. These are the smaller of the two oval moonstone earrings currently offered. I was playing with the lighting, trying to catch the beautiful adularescence (the blue flash) of the moonstones.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> I love my new earrings, too!
> 
> Classic Temple moonstone earrings shown with my angels on the Fine Round chain. These are the smaller of the two oval moonstone earrings currently offered. I was playing with the lighting, trying to catch the beautiful adularescence (the blue flash) of the moonstones.
> 
> View attachment 5332836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332837


It is very helpful to see the small chains with the angel pendants! I love them all! I know the current smallest oval is smaller than the fine round, so it helps to see this.  I also love the earrings, and please post an ear shot if you can (I know it's hard to do!).


----------



## MyDogTink

restricter said:


> I swear they were only around $5900ish during their last iteration.


I was thinking that when I compared the price you knew to the current price. The bail in the current one looks like it has scattered diamonds. Are both the same size?


etoile de mer said:


> I love my new earrings, too!
> 
> Classic Temple moonstone earrings shown with my angels on the Fine Round chain. These are the smaller of the two oval moonstone earrings currently offered. I was playing with the lighting, trying to catch the beautiful adularescence (the blue flash) of the moonstones.
> 
> View attachment 5332836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332837


Love everything! Is it possible for you to do an action shot of the earrings?


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> It is very helpful to see the small chains with the angel pendants! I love them all! I know the current smallest oval is smaller than the fine round, so it helps to see this.  I also love the earrings, and please post an ear shot if you can (I know it's hard to do!).



Thank you , and so glad my pics were helpful! I tried my small dragonfly pendant (17mm wide = about 5/8”) on the Fine Round chain, too. Feel it's a bit large for it, and I think it looks better on the ball chain or perhaps okay on ex small oval, too). So, for single smallish pendants, the two smallest chains may be best.




MyDogTink said:


> Love everything! Is it possible for you to do an action shot of the earrings?



Thank you! 


@DS2006 and @MyDogTink, I'll attempt some earring pics at some point, but, I'm not skilled at taking earring pics while worn!  The TSC modelling pics are quite good! The only thing that might vary is how high or low they hang, depending on ones earring hole location.

Here's a link to the TSC pics:








						18K Classic Temple Earrings
					

18K Classic Cabochon Oval Earrings by Temple St. Clair. 18K gold classic cabochon oval earrings with royal blue moonstones & diamonds. Buy these hand made haut couture earrings and more custom fine jewelry by Temple St. Clair.




					templestclair.com


----------



## restricter

MyDogTink said:


> I was thinking that when I compared the price you knew to the current price. The bail in the current one looks like it has scattered diamonds. Are both the same size?



There were 2 sizes - larger with diamonds on the bail and 3 on the back ($5900ish) and smaller with no diamonds on the bail or back ($3800ish).


----------



## restricter

etoile de mer said:


> I love my new earrings, too!
> 
> Classic Temple moonstone earrings shown with my angels on the Fine Round chain. These are the smaller of the two oval moonstone earrings currently offered. I was playing with the lighting, trying to catch the beautiful adularescence (the blue flash) of the moonstones.
> 
> View attachment 5332836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332837


Congratulations!  Love the earrings!


----------



## smile10281

etoile de mer said:


> I have a new round chain , so I thought I’d post some comparison pics. Really pleased, it has a fine, lacy quality that visually fits right between my other chains.
> 
> Chains Left to Right:
> 
> Small Oval (retired) - 3.5mm x 5.5mm
> Fine Round - 4mm
> Ball - 1.5mm
> 
> View attachment 5332823
> 
> 
> 
> And, comparison pics with my three angels.
> 
> Ball Chain
> 
> View attachment 5332827
> 
> 
> 
> Two Ball Chains
> 
> View attachment 5332830
> 
> 
> 
> Small Oval Chain
> 
> View attachment 5332831
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Round Chain
> 
> View attachment 5332833





etoile de mer said:


> I love my new earrings, too!
> 
> Classic Temple moonstone earrings shown with my angels on the Fine Round chain. These are the smaller of the two oval moonstone earrings currently offered. I was playing with the lighting, trying to catch the beautiful adularescence (the blue flash) of the moonstones.
> 
> View attachment 5332836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332837


@etoile de mer congratulations on your new chain and earrings!!  These are fabulous pictures and descriptions. The fine round chain does look like lace and I *love* the way your angels look on it! The earrings are so pretty and make a beautiful set with your angels. Love how you captured the adularescence - can see it nicely even on the small screen of my phone .


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> Congratulations!  Love the earrings!



Thank you, I love how they change in the light! How did I not have any moonstone pieces before now? Now I want more! 

Regarding my Fine Round chain purchase, photo of yours, posted earlier, nudged me to try one, so thank you!


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> @etoile de mer congratulations on your new chain and earrings!!  These are fabulous pictures and descriptions. The fine round chain does look like lace and I *love* the way your angels look on it! The earrings are so pretty and make a beautiful set with your angels. Love how you captured the adularescence - can see it nicely even on the small screen of my phone .



Thank you, so sweet of you!  Also happy that these pieces seem to make a nice set. I think her pieces are so versatile in that way, many pair nicely without having to match. Regarding finding the right chain for my angels, I'd felt a bit like Goldilocks with the ones I had..."this one is too small, this one is too big". Then, the Fine Round chain arrived..."ah, this one is just right"!


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> There were 2 sizes - larger with diamonds on the bail and 3 on the back ($5900ish) and smaller with no diamonds on the bail or back ($3800ish).


I honestly have to scratch my head at that pricing. The Tree of Life locket is larger, has more gold and more hand details, and the peridot locket is close to that price. Peridot is not an expensive gemstone, either!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Thank you, so sweet of you!  Also happy that these pieces seem to make a nice set. I think her pieces are so versatile in that way, many pair nicely without having to match. Regarding finding the right chain for my angels, I'd felt a bit like Goldilocks with the ones I had..."this one is too small, this one is too big". Then, the Fine Round chain arrived..."ah, this one is just right"!


I am dealing with the exact same issue...trying to get the right size chains and I don't have the pendant or amulets yet!    I think I will end up with one of the 3 smallest chains for the smaller pendants, though.

Those are good pictures of your earrings on the site! I am encouraged that you love the moonstone!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I am dealing with the exact same issue...trying to get the right size chains and I don't have the pendant or amulets yet!    I think I will end up with one of the 3 smallest chains for the smaller pendants, though.
> 
> Those are good pictures of your earrings on the site! I am encouraged that you love the moonstone!



Hoping your upcoming trip will help clarify your chain needs!   So glad you didn't mind me directing you to the website earring pics. Much better than I can take! I was unsure whether I'd prefer the small or medium ovals, and am glad I chose the small. For me, feels like the pefect size for everyday wear. Now pondering which moonstone piece I'd like next!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Hoping your upcoming trip will help clarify your chain needs!   So glad you didn't mind me directing you to the website earring pics. Much better than I can take! I was unsure whether I'd prefer the small or medium ovals, and am glad I chose the small. For me, feels like the pefect size for everyday wear. Now pondering which moonstone piece I'd like next!


It's so funny but I honestly had not been looking at the earrings much since I knew my first pair needed to be Foglia to go with my TofL locket. So I was pleased to see two good pictures of your earrings on models. It really is helpful!  If I ever get the starfish pendant and keep it, then I'll be looking at all the beautiful moonstone earrings! I think you made an excellent choice with the small for daily wear!


----------



## Vermeer

DS2006 said:


> Yes, what a wonderful surprise!!! I wouldn't think in-store sales would be store specific, but I was just wondering! I don't know a thing about in-store sales (that are not also online) and likely won't know about them unless someone here finds out and shares like you did!  The additional discount is great! I looked and I do think that one (Loyallist power points) is also accessible online. But with the in-store discount, that is obviously the best way to buy this time! I think my last in-store purchase might have worked out better with this deal. However, I special ordered items so I am not sure if it would have worked or not. These various points and sales take some real effort to figure out!
> 
> I hope you'll post a picture when your item arrives!



I ordered and returned a few items before finalizing this chain + amulet combo. I’m love . The look is bold and luxe, but slightly bohemian/artisanal because of the design of the chain and the amulet is exactly the right amount of gold and bling that I was hoping for.


32” river chain and medium beehive amulet. I debated getting the large but this is the perfect size.
Edited to add that I purchased both items with an awesome SA at Bloomingdale’s and got 20% off and the $50 for every $200 spent loyalist gift cards.


----------



## iggybedora

Vermeer said:


> I ordered and returned a few items before finalizing this chain + amulet combo. I’m love . The look is bold and luxe, but slightly bohemian/artisanal because of the design of the chain and the amulet is exactly the right amount of gold and bling that I was hoping for.
> View attachment 5334160
> 
> 32” river chain and medium beehive amulet. I debated getting the large but this is the perfect size.
> Edited to add that I purchased both items with an awesome SA at Bloomingdale’s and got 20% off and the $50 for every $200 spent loyalist gift cards.


I really love this combo!! They look beautiful on you.


----------



## Vermeer

iggybedora said:


> I really love this combo!! They look beautiful on you.


Thank you! I love the chain worn doubled on bare skin as well. This combo is a lot of gold, for daytime or less formal occasions I plan to wear the amulet with TSC’s leather cord.


----------



## Vermeer

I also purchased this small orbit pendant (not sure if that’s the correct name) plus the 18” ball chain. I originally purchased the extra small chain but preferred the ball chain for this pendant.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> It's so funny but I honestly had not been looking at the earrings much since I knew my first pair needed to be Foglia to go with my TofL locket. So I was pleased to see two good pictures of your earrings on models. It really is helpful!  If I ever get the starfish pendant and keep it, then I'll be looking at all the beautiful moonstone earrings! I think you made an excellent choice with the small for daily wear!



I'm looking forward to seeing "your"  starfish when you receive one! I'm already picturing it as yours as I've decided you need one! The moonstones are just so pretty. Very understated, elegant to me, as they can appear clear, but then there are periodic flashes of iridescent, pale blue.

While I'm still attached to my paper jewelry  (printing to full scale to evaluate size), I've also realized that viewing items on the TSC site via my phone allows me to pinch an image to enlarge or reduce its size. So, I pinch to the right size (using a mm rule as a guide), then hold up to myself in a mirror. Sounds like a bit of gymnastics, but I've found it to be very helpful!


----------



## etoile de mer

Vermeer said:


> I ordered and returned a few items before finalizing this chain + amulet combo. I’m love . The look is bold and luxe, but slightly bohemian/artisanal because of the design of the chain and the amulet is exactly the right amount of gold and bling that I was hoping for.
> View attachment 5334160
> 
> 32” river chain and medium beehive amulet. I debated getting the large but this is the perfect size.
> Edited to add that I purchased both items with an awesome SA at Bloomingdale’s and got 20% off and the $50 for every $200 spent loyalist gift cards.





Vermeer said:


> I also purchased this small orbit pendant (not sure if that’s the correct name) plus the 18” ball chain. I originally purchased the extra small chain but preferred the ball chain for this pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334547



I've not seen either the River Chain or Beehive Amulet in action before, fun!  And your Diamond Orbit pendant  looks beautiful on the ball chain! Thanks so much for sharing your new pieces with us!


----------



## DS2006

Vermeer said:


> I ordered and returned a few items before finalizing this chain + amulet combo. I’m love . The look is bold and luxe, but slightly bohemian/artisanal because of the design of the chain and the amulet is exactly the right amount of gold and bling that I was hoping for.
> View attachment 5334160
> 
> 32” river chain and medium beehive amulet. I debated getting the large but this is the perfect size.
> Edited to add that I purchased both items with an awesome SA at Bloomingdale’s and got 20% off and the $50 for every $200 spent loyalist gift cards.



Wow, those look fabulous together!  I am really happy to see a medium amulet on one of the larger chains! That river chain is impressive. Her chains are a great deal when they are on sale! And I love the orbit pendant on the ball chain, too! At what length do you think you'll wear that one?

You were very fortunate to get the 20% off and the gift card sale!  I called the SA I used for my recent purchase over the weekend, and he said there was not an in-store sale! So you must have gotten lucky with a SA who was able to give you the discount! Yay!!!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing "your"  starfish when you receive one! I'm already picturing it as yours as I've decided you need one! The moonstones are just so pretty. Very understated, elegant to me, as they can appear clear, but then there are periodic flashes of iridescent, pale blue.
> 
> While I'm still attached to my paper jewelry  (printing to full scale to evaluate size), I've also realized that viewing items on the TSC site via my phone allows me to pinch an image to enlarge or reduce its size. So, I pinch to the right size (using a mm rule as a guide), then hold up to myself in a mirror. Sounds like a bit of gymnastics, but I've found it to be very helpful!



I do have great hope for the starfish! I will love wearing it in the summer! Still waiting for the SA to let me know if and when it will come!!! I called him Saturday since I had not heard anything in over a week, and he said he'd check with TSC on Monday. And it's Tuesday night and I have had no communication!

Great idea about the images on the phone! Will have to try that! I actually do stretch enlarge to see things better...just hadn't tried holding it up to my ear, etc!

I just realized I used a LOT of exclamation points!


----------



## Vermeer

DS2006 said:


> Wow, those look fabulous together!  I am really happy to see a medium amulet on one of the larger chains! That river chain is impressive. Her chains are a great deal when they are on sale! And I love the orbit pendant on the ball chain, too! At what length do you think you'll wear that one?
> 
> You were very fortunate to get the 20% off and the gift card sale!  I called the SA I used for my recent purchase over the weekend, and he said there was not an in-store sale! So you must have gotten lucky with a SA who was able to give you the discount! Yay!!!


Thank you! the 18" ball chain has a 2" extender to 20", and I prefer to wear it at that length. I think I'll probably wear the amulet with the river chain doubled so more of a choker style. That way if I go out to dinner, I won't bang the amulet against the table!


----------



## DS2006

Vermeer said:


> Thank you! the 18" ball chain has a 2" extender to 20", and I prefer to wear it at that length. I think I'll probably wear the amulet with the river chain doubled so more of a choker style. That way if I go out to dinner, I won't bang the amulet against the table!


You know, that is true that the 18" ball chain can be worn at 18 or 20", and I'd never wear the 16" one at 16", so it would actually be better for me to get the 18" one to at least have two length options. 

That's a great option to be able to wear a long chain doubled, too!


----------



## Vermeer

DS2006 said:


> You know, that is true that the 18" ball chain can be worn at 18 or 20", and I'd never wear the 16" one at 16", so it would actually be better for me to get the 18" one to at least have two length options.
> 
> That's a great option to be able to wear a long chain doubled, too!


I believe that the 16" chain also has a 2" extender, so you can wear it at 18"! For me, 18" & 20" are more useful than 16" and 18". I prefer a short necklace to have a more substantial chain. I love a chunky chain, choker style! 

I just realized that TSC has two different river chain styles. Mine is the bigger motif one, that is slightly deconstructed.


----------



## DS2006

Vermeer said:


> I believe that the 16" chain also has a 2" extender, so you can wear it at 18"! For me, 18" & 20" are more useful than 16" and 18". I prefer a short necklace to have a more substantial chain. I love a chunky chain, choker style!
> 
> I just realized that TSC has two different river chain styles. Mine is the bigger motif one, that is slightly deconstructed.


Yes, I realize the way I said that wasn't clear, but I'd only wear the 16" ball chain at 18", so I am limited to one length. The other I would potentially wear at 18 and 20" depending on the size of the pendant. You helped me think that through!

Yes, I also saw that they now have a small river chain, but I haven't seen any modeling shots of that one to see how big it is compared to the one you have.  It's such an original design and works really well with many of her pieces!  I really wish the jeweler in Charleston (where I plan to go in March) would have all the chains so I could see them in person, but I am betting they won't have many. I am not sure if you read back through posts, but I am going there because they have a couple of special Charleston amulets that only that store carries.


----------



## Vermeer

DS2006 said:


> Yes, I realize the way I said that wasn't clear, but I'd only wear the 16" ball chain at 18", so I am limited to one length. The other I would potentially wear at 18 and 20" depending on the size of the pendant. You helped me think that through!
> 
> Yes, I also saw that they now have a small river chain, but I haven't seen any modeling shots of that one to see how big it is compared to the one you have.  It's such an original design and works really well with many of her pieces!  I really wish the jeweler in Charleston (where I plan to go in March) would have all the chains so I could see them in person, but I am betting they won't have many. I am not sure if you read back through posts, but I am going there because they have a couple of special Charleston amulets that only that store carries.


To be honest I really hesitated buying the ball chain.  The price seems so high for a dainty chain. But I know that it's a mind clean issue for me, I would want the chain and the pendant to be from the same designer. I can say that the ball chain is very solid, for a dainty piece it's got heft! I thought for sure I would prefer her other lacy chains but nope, the ball chain was it for me as the perfect pairing for the small orbit pendant.

I don't think it would hurt to ask the Charleston jeweler to see if they can bring in a river chain for you to check out. It is such a unique chain. It is very substantial, yet open and airy. And it's inspired by the Vienna Workshop movement and I have a soft spot for all things Vienna. 

Edited to add that I think the small river chain is not only smaller in scale, but I think the gold wire gauge is also thinner. I can't be sure but I think that might explain the price difference between the two chains.


----------



## DS2006

@Vermeer I am sure you are right about the smaller one also being thinner gauge wire. It is likely smaller than the classic oval. I would love to be able to try on the River chain. I just would hate for them to call one in when I am 100% sure I wouldn't buy it there since they do not discount TSC, as far as I know.

I neglected to say how gorgeous that bee amulet is! It is one of TSC's most special amulets!


----------



## Vermeer

DS2006 said:


> Yes, I realize the way I said that wasn't clear, but I'd only wear the 16" ball chain at 18", so I am limited to one length. The other I would potentially wear at 18 and 20" depending on the size of the pendant. You helped me think that through!
> 
> Yes, I also saw that they now have a small river chain, but I haven't seen any modeling shots of that one to see how big it is compared to the one you have.  It's such an original design and works really well with many of her pieces!  I really wish the jeweler in Charleston (where I plan to go in March) would have all the chains so I could see them in person, but I am betting they won't have many. I am not sure if you read back through posts, but I am going there because they have a couple of special Charleston amulets that only that store carries.



Yes I have read your posts about the Charleston amulets! Those are gorgeous! The one thing I want to mention is that the Charleston amulet has a symmetrical pattern, whereas the river chain is more organic in form. Part of the reason I chose the beehive amulet to go with it (besides the fact that I like bee motifs in general) is that the design of the beehive amulet is asymmetrical. It might not matter at all but just wanted to mention it. However, the small river chain seems more uniform and I can see it complementing the Charleston amulet very well!


----------



## DS2006

Vermeer said:


> Yes I have read your posts about the Charleston amulets! Those are gorgeous! The one thing I want to mention is that the Charleston amulet has a symmetrical pattern, whereas the river chain is more organic in form. Part of the reason I chose the beehive amulet to go with it (besides the fact that I like bee motifs in general) is that the design of the beehive amulet is asymmetrical. It might not matter at all but just wanted to mention it. However, the small river chain seems more uniform and I can see it complementing the Charleston amulet very well!



I totally agree about having the style of chain working with the style of the amulet! Your chain definitely works well with that amulet! I love them together! As a matter of fact, one reason I got the classic oval in 32" is because the oval link is almost round, and that works well with the swirls on the Sword Gate amulet. The only reason I am hesitating at all is that I have the 24" classic oval chain for my Tree of Life locket, and I sort of wish I weren't getting two of the same style. But it just may be that it's the best chain for the pieces I will have! I do hope they have the classic round so I can see it, because that would be the other obvious choice. It's just probably thinner gauge wire and slightly smaller.


----------



## MyDogTink

DS2006 said:


> I do have great hope for the starfish! I will love wearing it in the summer! Still waiting for the SA to let me know if and when it will come!!! I called him Saturday since I had not heard anything in over a week, and he said he'd check with TSC on Monday. And it's Tuesday night and I have had no communication!
> 
> Great idea about the images on the phone! Will have to try that! I actually do stretch enlarge to see things better...just hadn't tried holding it up to my ear, etc!
> 
> I just realized I used a LOT of exclamation points!


The large starfish was in the trunk show collection when I was at Bloomingdale’s so unless they only had one and sold it, it’s around. I can’t remember if I saw the smaller one.

Ask the Charleston jeweler to have TSC send some chains for you to look at. Afterwards, the jeweler can return them to TSC. You are making a large, special purchase and TSC doesn’t have a boutique so I think this is a reasonable stand-in.


----------



## MyDogTink

Vermeer said:


> To be honest I really hesitated buying the ball chain.  The price seems so high for a dainty chain. But I know that it's a mind clean issue for me, I would want the chain and the pendant to be from the same designer. I can say that the ball chain is very solid, for a dainty piece it's got heft! I thought for sure I would prefer her other lacy chains but nope, the ball chain was it for me as the perfect pairing for the small orbit pendant.
> 
> I don't think it would hurt to ask the Charleston jeweler to see if they can bring in a river chain for you to check out. It is such a unique chain. It is very substantial, yet open and airy. And it's inspired by the Vienna Workshop movement and I have a soft spot for all things Vienna.
> 
> Edited to add that I think the small river chain is not only smaller in scale, but I think the gold wire gauge is also thinner. I can't be sure but I think that might explain the price difference between the two chains.


I hear you and agree about wanting both pieces to be from the same designer. The bee amulet is beautiful and deserves that chain.


----------



## smile10281

Vermeer said:


> Thank you! the 18" ball chain has a 2" extender to 20", and I prefer to wear it at that length. I think I'll probably wear the amulet with the river chain doubled so more of a choker style. That way if I go out to dinner, I won't bang the amulet against the table!


@Vermeer I am in agreement that your new river chain and beehive amulet look amazing together! How neat that you can also wear the chain doubled up. Would you mind sharing a mod shot of this configuration? I would love to see! 

Congrats, also, on your diamond orbit pendant and ball chain!!


----------



## iggybedora

Here are my new earrings! I really like them for every day wear. They go well with the moonstone amulet methinks haha


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> Here are my new earrings! I really like them for every day wear. They go well with the moonstone amulet methinks haha



They are gorgeous! They look great on you!  I love SO many TSC pieces, and they all look even better in person!


----------



## Vermeer

I feel like the designated deal broadcaster on this thread but Saks has a 20% whole site promo going on!


----------



## iggybedora

Vermeer said:


> I feel like the designated deal broadcaster on this thread but Saks has a 20% whole site promo going on!


I love it! Thank you as always for sharing. I still hope to one day go to a TSC sample sale.


----------



## DS2006

Vermeer said:


> I feel like the designated deal broadcaster on this thread but Saks has a 20% whole site promo going on!



Oh, thank you! We definitely need to know the deals! Saks has a pair of TSC earrings I want but they are preorder, so I am waiting til closer to the arrival date to pay. So it is very helpful to be alerted to sales!


----------



## Vermeer

smile10281 said:


> @Vermeer I am in agreement that your new river chain and beehive amulet look amazing together! How neat that you can also wear the chain doubled up. Would you mind sharing a mod shot of this configuration? I would love to see!
> 
> Congrats, also, on your diamond orbit pendant and ball chain!!


Here are two quick photos- a woman my age shouldn’t be seeing what the underside of my chin looks like….





By the way, this chain “stays put” so I can move the chain around and it doesn’t drag and choke your neck like the chain on the VCA magic Alhambra pendant does.


----------



## MyDogTink

iggybedora said:


> Here are my new earrings! I really like them for every day wear. They go well with the moonstone amulet methinks haha


So pretty!


----------



## smile10281

Vermeer said:


> Here are two quick photos- a woman my age shouldn’t be seeing what the underside of my chin looks like….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335400
> View attachment 5335401
> 
> By the way, this chain “stays put” so I can move the chain around and it doesn’t drag and choke your neck like the chain on the VCA magic Alhambra pendant does.


Thank you for these mod shots!!  You wear the chain and amulet so beautifully. Doubled up and long both look really great on you!

Nice to know that the chain stays put - I understand what you mean about the choking sensation from the chain for the VCA magic Alhambra!


----------



## WingNut

Vermeer said:


> Here are two quick photos- a woman my age shouldn’t be seeing what the underside of my chin looks like….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335400
> View attachment 5335401
> 
> By the way, this chain “stays put” so I can move the chain around and it doesn’t drag and choke your neck like the chain on the VCA magic Alhambra pendant does.



Wow...that's really pretty.....


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> Here are my new earrings! I really like them for every day wear. They go well with the moonstone amulet methinks haha



Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DS2006

Vermeer said:


> Here are two quick photos- a woman my age shouldn’t be seeing what the underside of my chin looks like….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335400
> View attachment 5335401
> 
> By the way, this chain “stays put” so I can move the chain around and it doesn’t drag and choke your neck like the chain on the VCA magic Alhambra pendant does.


Wow, I wouldn't have dreamed how great that looks! I really LOVE the chain worn like that! Your neck looks just fine! Mine, however, is showing some age!  I'll have to see if I can pull that off!


----------



## etoile de mer

Vermeer said:


> Here are two quick photos- a woman my age shouldn’t be seeing what the underside of my chin looks like….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335400
> View attachment 5335401
> 
> By the way, this chain “stays put” so I can move the chain around and it doesn’t drag and choke your neck like the chain on the VCA magic Alhambra pendant does.



Enjoying your modelling pics! I especially like as worn in the second pic. Another option would be the send the chain through the amulet bail twice, avoiding the choking possibility entirely. But, might feel short that way? And, I agree with @DS2006, your neck looks downright youthful!!


----------



## DS2006

I was just looking on Saks and the pre-order items are not on sale anyway. So I'll definitely be waiting until they are!

But look at this, @restricter! The mandarin garnet locket is even more expensive than the peridot! They also are showing pink and green tourmaline at $9500.









						Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Mandarin Garnet Temple Locket
					

Get free shipping and returns on Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Mandarin Garnet Temple Locket at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Temple St. Clair The Vault and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## Vermeer

etoile de mer said:


> Enjoying your modelling pics! I especially like as worn in the second pic. Another option would be the send the chain through the amulet bail twice, avoiding the choking possibility entirely. But, might feel short that way? And, I agree with @DS2006, your neck looks downright youthful!!


I did try putting the chain through the bail twice. It's not too short, but the double chain kind of blended together and I couldn't see the links which is my favorite thing about the chain!


----------



## lovieluvslux

In 2020 I got a smoking deal with my TSC purchase at Bloomingdales.  I cannot remember the details, but I received Power Points and Give Pink points.  I purchased the TSC cherub and gold chain.  I walked away from purple cabochon ring - now kicking myself.  Her pieces are very unique and beautiful.  For those who have a minimalist look, these pieces stand out.  I like the larger egg shaped pieces, but I would have nowhere to wear it.  



DS2006 said:


> Okay, ladies, Bloomingdale's has a Loyallist deal for some fine jewelry now that includes TSC. It's $50 of points for every $200 spent, so 25% credit towards another piece. I unfortunately discovered that very late last night, because I am trying to check the stores for sales frequently. I believe it ends February 7th.  I have not yet received an email about this yet. The frustrating thing is that they have taken down some of the TSC items from the site which is very disappointing. They had all the chains in multiple lengths and now they just have a few. They had the starfish I wanted and it's not there. There is a 32" chain I can try out for the Charleston medium amulet. I am just trying to decide if it's a good idea to order now or should I wait for $100 in points for $300 spent??? Or will they ever offer 25% off as a sale and not with points?
> 
> Get a $50 Reward Card (10,000 Power Points) for every $200 you spend on select regular price fine jewelry brands. Ends 2/7.
> Loyallists receive a $50 Reward Card (that's 10,000 Power Points!) for every $200 you spend on select regular price Fine Jewelry brands. Offer valid on items labeled "FINE JEWELRY POWER POINTS FOR LOYALLISTS" All other items are excluded from the offer. Offer valid online January 31st- February 7th, 2022.


----------



## Vermeer

This is for the ladies who grew up pre-social media: if you go to TSC's instagram account, go to the tab where her account is tagged. The tagged button is located right above the photos. Lots of jewelry stores post photos of her jewelry, and that's where I found photos featuring the river chain necklace, the beehive amulets, and lots more!


----------



## smile10281

@Vermeer I’ve been on IG for almost 2 years and it took me much longer than I want to admit to discover the tagged area!! I did grow up pre-social media


----------



## Vermeer

@smile10281 I joined insta (that's what the young kids call it lol) during Covid times! Solely to find a new hairdresser lol! Edited to add it looks like we joined around the same time lol!


----------



## DS2006

I joined IG to see my daughter's pictures! But other than that, I use it exclusively for jewelry!  I can't remember if I've looked at TSC tagged pictures or not. Will have to go look! I definitely have looked at her page and videos there.


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> I was just looking on Saks and the pre-order items are not on sale anyway. So I'll definitely be waiting until they are!
> 
> But look at this, @restricter! The mandarin garnet locket is even more expensive than the peridot! They also are showing pink and green tourmaline at $9500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Mandarin Garnet Temple Locket
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on Temple St. Clair Classic 18K Gold, Diamond & Mandarin Garnet Temple Locket at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Temple St. Clair The Vault and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com


Wow, that’s pretty!  Just for a laugh, here’s a screen grab from 5 years ago, when they had the tourmaline amulet on thr Off 5th website.


----------



## iggybedora

restricter said:


> Wow, that’s pretty!  Just for a laugh, here’s a screen grab from 5 years ago, when they had the tourmaline amulet on thr Off 5th website.


T
So is the original price now cheaper than it was before? In any case, both "original" prices are high to me.


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> T
> So is the original price now cheaper than it was before? In any case, both "original" prices are high to me.


I agree. Way too high. Not even tempting to me with a Bloomingdale's sale. Although, I am not sure about difference in price on the two sizes.


----------



## DS2006

I probably spent a couple of hours last night going through all the TSC tagged photos on IG!  It was fun looking back over the last 8 years or so!


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> I agree. Way too high. Not even tempting to me with a Bloomingdale's sale. Although, I am not sure about difference in price on the two sizes.


The price was way more tempting at the Saks outlet back in the day.  I haven’t found any TSC there in years, let alone anything that’s not their own label or costume.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> The price was way more tempting at the Saks outlet back in the day.  I haven’t found any TSC there in years, let alone anything that’s not their own label or costume.


Yeah, I think you're right that those kinds of deals are a thing of the past. But that's good that more people appreciate her jewelry, and it sells without making it to the outlets!  

I am waiting to hear back from TSC with pricing to extend necklaces a couple of inches. I'll let everyone know once I do.


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> Yeah, I think you're right that those kinds of deals are a thing of the past. But that's good that more people appreciate her jewelry, and it sells without making it to the outlets!
> 
> I am waiting to hear back from TSC with pricing to extend necklaces a couple of inches. I'll let everyone know once I do.


ooh yes please! I am interested in this too--would like to extend my ribbon chain by 2 inches.


----------



## poopsie

restricter said:


> The price was way more tempting at the Saks outlet back in the day.  I haven’t found any TSC there in years, let alone anything that’s not their own label or costume.



Our Off Fifth is loaded with Effy


----------



## iggybedora

I was doing some googling and found these old Saks Off Fifth TSC links (scroll the FB page to see different TSC albums) some interesting designs I haven't seen before



			https://m.facebook.com/saksmiromarjewelry/
		


example:https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=YUt4dnNPT1hxbmdXaXJYNGk2MHNvcHJhUDU4OUx3


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> ooh yes please! I am interested in this too--would like to extend my ribbon chain by 2 inches.



Actually, I asked for prices on 2" extensions for classic oval and ribbon chains!  There is a chance I'd want a 32" ribbon or I might want to add to my 18" ribbon chain.

*CHAIN LENGTHENING*

Price (currently) to add 2" to classic oval is $430 and price to add 2" to ribbon is $330.  I am definitely going to do this as soon as I see the Charleston amulets and decide which chain I like best. Pretty sure I'll keep the long classic oval and short ribbon, though. He said they'd send repair form and shipping label. Then after they receive the chains, they will send a Shopify link to pay, and then they'll start the alteration!


----------



## restricter

iggybedora said:


> I was doing some googling and found these old Saks Off Fifth TSC links (scroll the FB page to see different TSC albums) some interesting designs I haven't seen before
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/saksmiromarjewelry/
> 
> 
> 
> example:https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=YUt4dnNPT1hxbmdXaXJYNGk2MHNvcHJhUDU4OUx3


I remember those pieces! In fact, I bought an embarrassing amount of them — the emerald turtle studs, the owl earrings…. Those were the days!


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> I remember those pieces! In fact, I bought an embarrassing amount of them — the emerald turtle studs, the owl earrings…. Those were the days!


I'd love to see every single piece you have!!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Actually, I asked for prices on 2" extensions for classic oval and ribbon chains!  There is a chance I'd want a 32" ribbon or I might want to add to my 18" ribbon chain.
> 
> *CHAIN LENGTHENING*
> 
> Price (currently) to add 2" to classic oval is $430 and price to add 2" to ribbon is $330.  I am definitely going to do this as soon as I see the Charleston amulets and decide which chain I like best. Pretty sure I'll keep the long classic oval and short ribbon, though. He said they'd send repair form and shipping label. Then after they receive the chains, they will send a Shopify link to pay, and then they'll start the alteration!



Thanks so much for sharing this, helpful to know!  The cost seems very reasonable to me. I'd consider adding a bit of length, too, to my yet to be chosen and yet to be purchased, long chain!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Not sure if I posted this on this thread, but here’s the first TSC piece I bought.


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> Not sure if I posted this on this thread, but here’s the first TSC piece I bought.
> 
> View attachment 5337710


Magnificent piece!!! Love it!


----------



## iggybedora

etoupebirkin said:


> Not sure if I posted this on this thread, but here’s the first TSC piece I bought.
> 
> View attachment 5337710


Beautiful! I saw a pic of Julia Roberts wearing this design with moonstones. What is the gemstone here?


----------



## etoupebirkin

iggybedora said:


> Beautiful! I saw a pic of Julia Roberts wearing this design with moonstones. What is the gemstone here?


Pink Tourmaline


----------



## Vermeer

I thought I’d post an action shot of the small orbit pendant on 20” ball chain.


----------



## DS2006

Vermeer said:


> I thought I’d post an action shot of the small orbit pendant on 20” ball chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338004


So pretty! The ball chain is so good with her small pendants with the granulation!


----------



## etoile de mer

Vermeer said:


> I thought I’d post an action shot of the small orbit pendant on 20” ball chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338004



So lovely and perfect on the ball chain! Gorgeous worn with your white sweater, too.


----------



## restricter

Here’s some eye candy for you — TSC’s sapphire, emerald and diamond peacock, on an 18 inch small round chain.  It’s one of my very favorite pieces!


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Here’s some eye candy for you — TSC’s sapphire, emerald and diamond peacock, on an 18 inch small round chain.  It’s one of my very favorite pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338886


This is a fantastic piece!   I have done searches to try and find pictures of TSC's past pieces, but most of yours, I have never seen! Please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## poopsie

I've been struggling with my little collection. I originally purchased the small orbit and moon pendants and they are small. So I ordered the same ones in medium. I like them BUT I am not overwhelmed. The larger moon is cool but looks like a hunk of glass. I just received the medium orbit pendant today and while I love the larger size some of the stones are 'duds'. It's hard to capture but definitely noticable in the sun. I'm leaning towards the small pendants either as earring charms or together on a chain with spacer beads.


----------



## DS2006

poopsie said:


> I've been struggling with my little collection. I originally purchased the small orbit and moon pendants and they are small. So I ordered the same ones in medium. I like them BUT I am not overwhelmed. The larger moon is cool but looks like a hunk of glass. I just received the medium orbit pendant today and while I love the larger size some of the stones are 'duds'. It's hard to capture but definitely noticable in the sun. I'm leaning towards the small pendants either as earring charms or together on a chain with spacer beads.
> View attachment 5339943
> View attachment 5339944
> View attachment 5339945
> View attachment 5339946
> View attachment 5339947
> View attachment 5339948
> View attachment 5339949


I can see the problem with the moon face pendants since it is hard to see the design in rock crystal. The earring charm idea is great for mini size pendants, but it would depend on how well you could see them considering they wouldn't exactly face forward.  I like the orbit pendant with two rings much more for a pendant, but I wonder if you could exchange it for one that has better stones? I know that is not easy since the stores likely don't have multiples on hand. I think that's a pretty piece, though! Vermeer has the same one above with diamonds which is beautiful, too.


----------



## poopsie

It would help if I didn't have to deal with the tags. I understand completely why they do it but they make it impossible to get a true feel for the piece


----------



## iggybedora

poopsie said:


> I've been struggling with my little collection. I originally purchased the small orbit and moon pendants and they are small. So I ordered the same ones in medium. I like them BUT I am not overwhelmed. The larger moon is cool but looks like a hunk of glass. I just received the medium orbit pendant today and while I love the larger size some of the stones are 'duds'. It's hard to capture but definitely noticable in the sun. I'm leaning towards the small pendants either as earring charms or together on a chain with spacer beads.
> View attachment 5339943
> View attachment 5339944
> View attachment 5339945
> View attachment 5339946
> View attachment 5339947
> View attachment 5339948
> View attachment 5339949


Oh no! For the price, you would think TSC would have better quality control. I do agree that the moon face design doesn't come through. I actually returned one in the smallest size. Maybe you can exchange the pendant? Perhaps even contact TSC directly?


----------



## poopsie

iggybedora said:


> Oh no! For the price, you would think TSC would have better quality control. I do agree that the moon face design doesn't come through. I actually returned one in the smallest size. Maybe you can exchange the pendant? Perhaps even contact TSC directly?



IKR
I realize it's kind of "entry level" but it's also a mini tolomeo so the stones should be top notch.
I purchased it from Saks 20% off sale. I suppose I could order another at full price and choose. I expect having to order multiples from HSN in order to get one acceptable one but that's a significant price point difference


----------



## restricter

Today’s eye candy is a medium Volo Amulet, with sapphires, iolite and diamonds, as well as an emerald at the base.  There’s a lot going on, so many details! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5340236


----------



## restricter

And of course, the matching earrings


----------



## skyqueen

restricter said:


> Here’s some eye candy for you — TSC’s sapphire, emerald and diamond peacock, on an 18 inch small round chain.  It’s one of my very favorite pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338886


OMG! I. NEED. THIS!
My Pete


----------



## iggybedora

poopsie said:


> IKR
> I realize it's kind of "entry level" but it's also a mini tolomeo so the stones should be top notch.
> I purchased it from Saks 20% off sale. I suppose I could order another at full price and choose. I expect having to order multiples from HSN in order to get one acceptable one but that's a significant price point difference


I bet if you email customer support, they would let you exchange it without sacrificing the discount. Ugh still frustrating to deal with I know


----------



## etoile de mer

poopsie said:


> I've been struggling with my little collection. I originally purchased the small orbit and moon pendants and they are small. So I ordered the same ones in medium. I like them BUT I am not overwhelmed. The larger moon is cool but looks like a hunk of glass. I just received the medium orbit pendant today and while I love the larger size some of the stones are 'duds'. It's hard to capture but definitely noticable in the sun. I'm leaning towards the small pendants either as earring charms or together on a chain with spacer beads.
> View attachment 5339943
> View attachment 5339944
> View attachment 5339945
> View attachment 5339946
> View attachment 5339947
> View attachment 5339948
> View attachment 5339949



So sorry to hear you're disappointed with your pieces! I do love the Moonface pendants, but probably easier to discern the moon face in the largest size. Regarding the 3 ring Orbit pendant, I'm wondering if you received a piece that's been damaged (perhaps previously returned). Do the sapphires you're unhappy with looked cracked? Maybe have a look with a magnifying lens or, better yet, a loupe if you have one.


----------



## Vermeer

@poopsie, I agree with @iggybedora and @etoile de mer. If you like the 3 ring orbit pendant but it's the quality of some of the sapphire stones that you're unhappy with, perhaps give Saks a call and explain the situation. Chances are they might ship you a replacement after you've sent your current one back. And if the replacement is not to your liking either, I'm sure you can return that as well and get a refund.

Regarding the moonface pendant, I've found that flat-bottomed rock crystal pendants can sometimes look very glassy and not reflecting any light. I'm wondering if it will look better paired with another pendant on the same chain? I've seen that look on TSC's tagged photos on instagram.


----------



## restricter

poopsie said:


> I've been struggling with my little collection. I originally purchased the small orbit and moon pendants and they are small. So I ordered the same ones in medium. I like them BUT I am not overwhelmed. The larger moon is cool but looks like a hunk of glass. I just received the medium orbit pendant today and while I love the larger size some of the stones are 'duds'. It's hard to capture but definitely noticable in the sun. I'm leaning towards the small pendants either as earring charms or together on a chain with spacer beads.
> View attachment 5339943
> View attachment 5339944
> View attachment 5339945
> View attachment 5339946
> View attachment 5339947
> View attachment 5339948
> View attachment 5339949



Did you wipe the dull stones with a soft cloth to make sure it wasn’t something greasy obscuring their sparkle?


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Today’s eye candy is a medium Volo Amulet, with sapphires, iolite and diamonds, as well as an emerald at the base.  There’s a lot going on, so many details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340236
> View attachment 5340251
> View attachment 5340252


This amulet and the earrings are just gorgeous! I LOVE seeing these pieces from the past! It is a big reminder to only buy things you really love, because there are good pieces and there are clearly some great ones!


----------



## wenlet

I didn’t know about Temple St Clair before, this forum is going to be the death of me (or my bank account) 

This may just be the favourite piece of jewelry I’ve ever bought 









I also have a moonstone ring coming, _cries softly into hands_


----------



## iggybedora

wenlet said:


> I didn’t know about Temple St Clair before, this forum is going to be the death of me (or my bank account)
> 
> This may just be the favourite piece of jewelry I’ve ever bought
> 
> View attachment 5341596
> 
> View attachment 5341597
> 
> View attachment 5341598
> 
> View attachment 5341599
> 
> I also have a moonstone ring coming, _cries softly into hands_


I also really love that ring!! Which moonstone ring did you get? Please post pics!


----------



## Vermeer

wenlet said:


> I didn’t know about Temple St Clair before, this forum is going to be the death of me (or my bank account)
> 
> This may just be the favourite piece of jewelry I’ve ever bought
> 
> View attachment 5341596
> 
> View attachment 5341597
> 
> View attachment 5341598
> 
> View attachment 5341599
> 
> I also have a moonstone ring coming, _cries softly into hands_


I know what you mean. I recently discovered TSC (from the VCA forum) and my collection is growing at an alarming rate. I did have to return a few things but I feel SO GOOD when I wear her pieces.


----------



## DS2006

wenlet said:


> I didn’t know about Temple St Clair before, this forum is going to be the death of me (or my bank account)
> 
> This may just be the favourite piece of jewelry I’ve ever bought
> 
> View attachment 5341596
> 
> View attachment 5341597
> 
> View attachment 5341598
> 
> View attachment 5341599
> 
> I also have a moonstone ring coming, _cries softly into hands_


That ring is a fabulous piece, and it also goes really well with your bracelets!

I love her work. It's so original and beautiful and has meaning behind it!

(One more thing. I don't know if you have read through this thread, but Bloomingdales and Saks carry many TSC pieces, and they are on sale periodically...often 20% off and possibly 25% at times.)


----------



## etoile de mer

wenlet said:


> I didn’t know about Temple St Clair before, this forum is going to be the death of me (or my bank account)
> 
> This may just be the favourite piece of jewelry I’ve ever bought
> 
> View attachment 5341596
> 
> View attachment 5341597
> 
> View attachment 5341598
> 
> View attachment 5341599
> 
> I also have a moonstone ring coming, _cries softly into hands_



Thanks for sharing with us!  That's such a fun piece! Do you think you'll also wear it as a pendant? Looking forward to seeing your moonstone ring, if you'd like to share on arrival. If you're like me, once you have one of her moonstone creations you'll want more!


----------



## wenlet

I am obsessed- it has such an antiquities Italian Renaissance feel and its kind of like an adult fidget spinner the way my thin Cartier trinity ring is, but super amped up! I do plan to wear it as a pendant as well but only have shorter silver or platinum chains; I ordered a longer yellow gold chain from one of the recommendations on this thread.

My other ring is likely to arrive next week- the classic moonstone ring. The moonstone is one of my birthstones!


----------



## restricter

As a longtime TSC fan, I’m so happy to
see others discovering her unique and gorgeous designs.  I saw someone post that their pieces were ‘entry level’ and I want to let all of you know that these pieces are special, no matter the price point.  If you chose it, if you love it, that’s what matters.  I promise to celebrate your purchase if you buy a copy of her book, Alchemy, or if you drop a fortune on a one of a kind museum worthy piece.

After all, my collection was built from Off 5th and the Bloomingdales Outlet, including the clearance section.  Price isn’t the point.  Your joy in your purchase is what I want to share in.

xoxo,

Restricter


----------



## restricter

wenlet said:


> I am obsessed- it has such an antiquities Italian Renaissance feel and its kind of like an adult fidget spinner the way my thin Cartier trinity ring is, but super amped up! I do plan to wear it as a pendant as well but only have shorter silver or platinum chains; I ordered a longer yellow gold chain from one of the recommendations on this thread.
> 
> My other ring is likely to arrive next week- the classic moonstone ring. The moonstone is one of my birthstones!



Your choices are amazing!  Pictures don’t do justice to the vibrance and depth of moonstone.  Prepare to get so very many compliments!

Also, I am officially jealous of your Astrid ring. It’s a ring! It’s a pendant! It’s a gateway drug to a Tolomeo pendant!

Congratulations!


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> As a longtime TSC fan, I’m so happy to see others discovering her unique and gorgeous designs. I saw someone post that their pieces were ‘entry level’ and I want to let all of you know that these pieces are special, no matter the price point. If you chose it, if you love it, that’s what matters. I promise to celebrate your purchase if you buy a copy of her book, Alchemy, or if you drop a fortune on a one of a kind museum worthy piece. After all, my collection was built from Off 5th and the Bloomingdales Outlet, including the clearance section. Price isn’t the point. Your joy in your purchase is what I want to share in. xoxo, Restricter



That's so sweet, and as a fellow longtime fan I completely agree.  Each of her designs, despite size or price, is special. I love my tiniest angel just as much as all my other pieces.  And, I'm also really enjoying seeing others here discover her work.


----------



## wenlet

restricter said:


> Your choices are amazing!  Pictures don’t do justice to the vibrance and depth of moonstone.  Prepare to get so very many compliments!
> 
> Also, I am officially jealous of your Astrid ring. It’s a ring! It’s a pendant! It’s a gateway drug to a Tolomeo pendant!
> 
> Congratulations!



The dangerous question is of course… if I should save for the full size or the medium Tolomeo 
For more expensive pieces I try to justify by cost per wear… hmmmm


----------



## restricter

wenlet said:


> The dangerous question is of course… if I should save for the full size or the medium Tolomeo
> For more expensive pieces I try to justify by cost per wear… hmmmm



You can’t go wrong with any size Tolomeo.


----------



## smile10281

Playing catch up on this thread and gasping at all of these beautiful pieces! @wenlet congrats on your new Astrid ring!! The fidget analogy made me laugh. All the detail in the layers is just amazing. Looking forward to seeing your moonstone ring when it arrives! @poopsie sorry about the issues with the mini Tolomeo! I hope you are able to get a replacement without paying more. That being said, I think it is so pretty, as is @Vermeer ’s small size, @restricter ’s medium size, and @etoupebirkin ’s large size!  How creative to wear the mini Tolomeo and moon pendant as earring charms!

@restricter I agree with @DS2006 - please keep the pictures coming! The volo amulet and earrings, and the peacock, especially, look like works of art!!!   

@etoupebirkin I thought of you and your recent post here of your pink tourmaline necklace! I was on IG and saw some footage on TSC’s stories from their trunk show in FL.. I wish I could save them and post here (I know not everyone is on Insta!); the best I could do was grab some screenshots  . Wish I could be there, both for the show and the weather!


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> Playing catch up on this thread and gasping at all of these beautiful pieces! @wenlet congrats on your new Astrid ring!! The fidget analogy made me laugh. All the detail in the layers is just amazing. Looking forward to seeing your moonstone ring when it arrives! @poopsie sorry about the issues with the mini Tolomeo! I hope you are able to get a replacement without paying more. That being said, I think it is so pretty, as is @Vermeer ’s small size, @restricter ’s medium size, and @etoupebirkin ’s large size!  How creative to wear the mini Tolomeo and moon pendant as earring charms!
> 
> @restricter I agree with @DS2006 - please keep the pictures coming! The volo amulet and earrings, and the peacock, especially, look like works of art!!!
> 
> @etoupebirkin I thought of you and your recent post here of your pink tourmaline necklace! I was on IG and saw some footage on TSC’s stories from their trunk show in FL.. I wish I could save them and post here (I know not everyone is on Insta!); the best I could do was grab some screenshots  . Wish I could be there, both for the show and the weather!



 @smile10281, thank you for grabbing and sharing these screenshots! So nice of you!


----------



## restricter

More trunk show eye candy.  Wish I could have seen those rings in person!


----------



## iggybedora

Wanted to share a small Zodiac charm on ribbon chain. It's actually not my sign but I like the design more haha my justification is that Capricorn is very compatible with my Leo-Virgo cusp


----------



## iggybedora

restricter said:


> More trunk show eye candy.  Wish I could have seen those rings in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343409
> 
> View attachment 5343410
> View attachment 5343411


Ah i want all of these! So beautiful and the pics really capture the blue moonstones. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> More trunk show eye candy.  Wish I could have seen those rings in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343409
> 
> View attachment 5343410
> View attachment 5343411



Thank you for sharing @restricter!  I had no idea the dome style rings (in first pic) open like a locket!  So very neat!


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> Wanted to share a small Zodiac charm on ribbon chain. It's actually not my sign but I like the design more haha my justification is that Capricorn is very compatible with my Leo-Virgo cusp
> 
> View attachment 5343413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343415



That's beautiful @iggybedora! I love her zodiac pendants. So smart to just buy the one you love most (vs the one designated for your sign...I'm not a big fan of mine either)!


----------



## wenlet

My moonstone ring arrived 



Photo doesn’t do it justice. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## DS2006

@restricter  Love seeing those pictures! Wish I could be at that trunk show! Nice to see proportions of pieces near each other, too! I am getting excited about moonstone after seeing these and @wenlet 's new ring!

@iggybedora I totally get what you mean about choosing a zodiac design you like. It looks pretty on the ribbon chain! I don't like TSC's version of Virgo at all, sadly! Actually, I like VCA's Virgo much better.

@wenlet That moonstone ring is just gorgeous! You made excellent choices for your first pieces!


----------



## restricter

etoile de mer said:


> Thank you for sharing @restricter!  I had no idea the dome style rings (in first pic) open like a locket!  So very neat!


Me either and I am dying slowly inside because I know those have to be at least $20k.


----------



## restricter

wenlet said:


> My moonstone ring arrived
> 
> View attachment 5343499
> 
> Photo doesn’t do it justice. Thank you for letting me share.


Wowwweeeee!  Look at that shimmering moonstone!  Congratulations!


----------



## etoile de mer

wenlet said:


> My moonstone ring arrived
> 
> View attachment 5343499
> 
> Photo doesn’t do it justice. Thank you for letting me share.



Beautiful! I was able to try this a few months ago.


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> Me either and I am dying slowly inside because I know those have to be at least $20k.



I imagine you're right about the price!  As a consolation prize, I'd be happy to just see in person!


----------



## DS2006

Look!  









						This Season's Dazzling Jewelry Collections Are An Ode to Architecture
					

Inspired by the aesthetic of beautiful cities around the world, these jewelry creations are perfect for an architecture-aficionado's jewel box.




					www.veranda.com
				




(This is exciting, however I hope they don't sell them all before I make it there!)


----------



## DS2006

Adding picture from the article from Veranda magazine in the last post. 

Charleston Pineapple Gate amulets and Sword Gate amulet


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Season's Dazzling Jewelry Collections Are An Ode to Architecture
> 
> 
> Inspired by the aesthetic of beautiful cities around the world, these jewelry creations are perfect for an architecture-aficionado's jewel box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.veranda.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is exciting, however I hope they don't sell them all before I make it there!)



Oh, yes, hoping you can get one!  Maybe they could set one aside for you?



DS2006 said:


> Adding picture from the article from Veranda magazine in the last post.
> 
> Charleston Pineapple Gate amulets and Sword Gate amulet
> 
> View attachment 5346441



Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing the article and pic!  I love that the sale of these help support preservation, too. And, you're reminding me that I really enjoyed getting Veranda in the past. I need to subscribe again!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, yes, hoping you can get one!  Maybe they could set one aside for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing the article and pic!  I love that the sale of these help support preservation, too. And, you're reminding me that I really enjoyed getting Veranda in the past. I need to subscribe again!



Maybe I should call them. I hope they have several!

Yes, I actually convince myself that the price (with no discount) is okay since they are donating a percentage to support preservation in Charleston!

My MIL used to subscribe to Veranda and I always enjoyed looking at them, too!


----------



## restricter

There’s a third Charleston amulet coming!  Quick! Hide my AmEx!


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> There’s a third Charleston amulet coming!  Quick! Hide my AmEx!
> View attachment 5346481
> View attachment 5346482
> View attachment 5346483


I knowwww! I am a little afraid to buy without seeing the third one, but if I really, really love it, I'll just buy it, too!  Even though they show the drawings, I can't quite figure out how that one is going to actually look! I hope it will be beautiful, though!

I am going to see both gates when I am in Charleston as well as Rainbow Row. I have been in the historic district many times but there's still a lot I haven't seen!


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> I knowwww! I am a little afraid to buy without seeing the third one, but if I really, really love it, I'll just buy it, too!  Even though they show the drawings, I can't quite figure out how that one is going to actually look! I hope it will be beautiful, though!
> 
> I am going to see both gates when I am in Charleston as well as Rainbow Row. I have been in the historic district many times but there's still a lot I haven't seen!


I think it’s going to look like the brightly colored row houses and I’m already drooling.  You know that’s going to be expensive with all the colored sapphires and of course it’s the one I’ll probably want the most.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> I think it’s going to look like the brightly colored row houses and I’m already drooling.  You know that’s going to be expensive with all the colored sapphires and of course it’s the one I’ll probably want the most.


I agree...the price will be high! The Pineapple diamond medium is $8500, so I imagine it will be something like that. These are special and it did say limited edition. So I definitely hope to be able to get at least one before they are gone! I am going to ask if they have a picture of the Rainbow Row one when I go. I'll try to take pictures of any TSC they have if it's not awkward. That store has always been crowded when I went in there.


----------



## restricter

I’m wearing these Anima earrings today.  They’re orange sapphire, citrine, moonstone and diamonds and — I swear — were purchased at Off 5th from the clearance case.


----------



## iggybedora

Beautiful pictures of past collections https://lesfacons.com/tag/temple-st-clair/


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> Beautiful pictures of past collections https://lesfacons.com/tag/temple-st-clair/


Thank you! I love seeing her past pieces! 

I think there was a hint of a new collection in her IG post yesterday! I am kind of hoping she brings back some of her special earlier pieces!


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I love seeing her past pieces!
> 
> I think there was a hint of a new collection in her IG post yesterday! I am kind of hoping she brings back some of her special earlier pieces!
> View attachment 5347463



The day before, she posted a photo of her early coin jewelry from 1986.  I don’t think it’s a coincidence that the new collection is called Florence86.  I’m excited to see what’s coming and how deep into her roots she’s going.

Here’s the post.


----------



## MyDogTink

What past pieces would everyone be interested in seeing revived?

Bloomingdale’s in Short Hills has a TSC trunk show Friday, March 11th.


----------



## DS2006

MyDogTink said:


> What past pieces would everyone be interested in seeing revived?
> 
> Bloomingdale’s in Short Hills has a TSC trunk show Friday, March 11th.



I haven’t seen hardly any of her work that far back, so I can’t wait to see them! I know a pair of her old hoops is on the Saks site as a pre-order, and I plan to get those and hope this collection will include more great pieces! (I don’t know why I am saying that considering I do not have unlimited money! I’ve spent so much already!)

I hope you can go to the trunk show! I am hoping there’ll be one accessible to me sometime soon!


----------



## restricter

The new collection is up! https://templestclair.com/collections/florence86


----------



## restricter

MyDogTink said:


> What past pieces would everyone be interested in seeing revived?
> 
> Bloomingdale’s in Short Hills has a TSC trunk show Friday, March 11th.


I’d love to get one of her pomegranates.


----------



## wenlet

restricter said:


> The new collection is up! https://templestclair.com/collections/florence86



I’m absolutely OBSESSED with the garnet locket


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> The new collection is up! https://templestclair.com/collections/florence86


Thanks!  A lot of these were already showing up on Saks as pre-order! The Hellenistic hoop earrings are the ones I want, but now I am not sure about size since there are two! The larger ones are rather pricey, though.  Although I think it is all beautiful, I don't think there's anything I just have to have, which I guess is a good thing considering my recent and impending purchases!    I am just glad I can see them now and know that there isn't another amulet about to come out that I'd like more than the Charleston ones.


----------



## iggybedora

MyDogTink said:


> What past pieces would everyone be interested in seeing revived?
> 
> Bloomingdale’s in Short Hills has a TSC trunk show Friday, March 11th.


I would really like a river amulet and tree of life pendant. I love her whimsical pieces.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Thanks!  A lot of these were already showing up on Saks as pre-order! The Hellenistic hoop earrings are the ones I want, but now I am not sure about size since there are two! The larger ones are rather pricey, though.  Although I think it is all beautiful, I don't think there's anything I just have to have, which I guess is a good thing considering my recent and impending purchases!    I am just glad I can see them now and know that there isn't another amulet about to come out that I'd like more than the Charleston ones.



I feel the same, no must haves from the new collection, which is good because I was feeling a bit  that there would be more pieces pop up that I'd fall in love with!  So, now I can continue to be an  and just focus on my small, existing wish list!


----------



## wenlet

It really is true that once you get one TSC moonstone you can’t get enough… now that I’ve had the ring for a bit I’m eyeing getting a bracelet too… its sooo beautiful


----------



## Vermeer

iggybedora said:


> I would really like a river amulet and tree of life pendant. I love her whimsical pieces.


Here’s a photo of the river amulet on TSC’s website


----------



## iggybedora

Vermeer said:


> Here’s a photo of the river amulet on TSC’s website
> 
> View attachment 5349432


Thanks for sharing! It's definitely on my wishlist...maybe for Christmas


----------



## DS2006

wenlet said:


> It really is true that once you get one TSC moonstone you can’t get enough… now that I’ve had the ring for a bit I’m eyeing getting a bracelet too… its sooo beautiful



I am still waiting for my starfish pendant, but it is so encouraging to hear more love for the moonstone!!!



Vermeer said:


> Here’s a photo of the river amulet on TSC’s website
> 
> View attachment 5349432


That's beautiful! I am not sure I have even seen that one on her website! It looks really great with it's coordinating River chain! (I looked and do not see it on her site! Where is it?)


----------



## poopsie

Has anyone ordered directly from TSC or just department stores?
It seems like a few "new" items have appeared on Saks and Bloomies. I'm kinda hoping that they rotate items in and that some of the items currently on the website might make their way to the stores. 
Oh I kept the celestial pendant from before. I ordered another one from Saks during the last promo and the colored stones were even worse! The center moonstone was very nice but the rainbow surrounding it was


----------



## DS2006

poopsie said:


> Has anyone ordered directly from TSC or just department stores?
> It seems like a few "new" items have appeared on Saks and Bloomies. I'm kinda hoping that they rotate items in and that some of the items currently on the website might make their way to the stores.
> Oh I kept the celestial pendant from before. I ordered another one from Saks during the last promo and the colored stones were even worse! The center moonstone was very nice but the rainbow surrounding it was



So far I have not bought from her website because I have found the pieces I want elsewhere on sale. Is there something specific you are looking for?


----------



## poopsie

DS2006 said:


> So far I have not bought from her website because I have found the pieces I want elsewhere on sale. Is there something specific you are looking for?



I think I was looking at a few small amulets and the small starfish pendant. I've looked at so many places it's dizzying


----------



## iggybedora

poopsie said:


> Has anyone ordered directly from TSC or just department stores?
> It seems like a few "new" items have appeared on Saks and Bloomies. I'm kinda hoping that they rotate items in and that some of the items currently on the website might make their way to the stores.
> Oh I kept the celestial pendant from before. I ordered another one from Saks during the last promo and the colored stones were even worse! The center moonstone was very nice but the rainbow surrounding it was


Oh no  what is going on with the stones? Saks should let TSC know.
I haven't bought directly from her either bc the deals at dept stores are so good.


----------



## DS2006

poopsie said:


> I think I was looking at a few small amulets and the small starfish pendant. I've looked at so many places it's dizzying



During the last sale at Bloomingdale's a month ago, I asked them if they could get items from TSC that they don't have on their website. The answer was yes, so I placed and order and got the sale price on those items. One is the small starfish! Of course, tomorrow is 4 weeks and I don't have them yet, but I have hope that they will be coming soon! I guess you might want to wait to see how my story ends, but Friends and Family sales should be coming in late March or early April, and that could be an excellent time to buy through Bloomingdale's (and possibly Saks), assuming TSC is included.  I will, of course, post here if I get my two items. My SA has been on vacation the last two weeks, but he had an asst. manager who was supposed to contact me if the items came in, and I haven't heard a word. So hopefully the SA will be back next week!


----------



## poopsie

iggybedora said:


> Oh no  what is going on with the stones? Saks should let TSC know.
> I haven't bought directly from her either bc the deals at dept stores are so good.



The rainbow effect didn't segue smoothly from one color to the next. It's hard to capture but it is really noticeable IRL. You can see it with the green and blue stones.....it looks out of order. The pale stones next to the blue ones all look one color without the gradation the other one has.
The one I'm keeping is on the left. Hard get a good shot


----------



## wenlet

poopsie said:


> The rainbow effect didn't segue smoothly from one color to the next. It's hard to capture but it is really noticeable IRL. You can see it with the green and blue stones.....it looks out of order. The pale stones next to the blue ones all look one color without the gradation the other one has.
> The one I'm keeping is on the left. Hard get a good shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349798


Ugh this is why rainbow pieces can be hard, I returned a Penny Preville bangle awhile ago for the same reason!


----------



## WingNut

Vermeer said:


> Here’s a photo of the river amulet on TSC’s website
> 
> View attachment 5349432


That's beautiful. Originally I had my eye on a simpler bee amulet, but this one is drawing me in. This is large, correct?


----------



## Vermeer

WingNut said:


> That's beautiful. Originally I had my eye on a simpler bee amulet, but this one is drawing me in. This is large, correct?


I believe this is the large. It does pair so well with the chain. I’m tempted! But I’m not sure how I would like the large on me.

@DS2006, I found the modeling photo from the river chain product description page. I can’t find the amulet on her website either. Hopefully it’ll be for sale soon!


----------



## iggybedora

poopsie said:


> The rainbow effect didn't segue smoothly from one color to the next. It's hard to capture but it is really noticeable IRL. You can see it with the green and blue stones.....it looks out of order. The pale stones next to the blue ones all look one color without the gradation the other one has.
> The one I'm keeping is on the left. Hard get a good shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349798


I see what you mean. Your choice looks great. I'll have to keep this mind if I get her rainbow pieces! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingNut

Guys, I have a question about some of the amulets. Many years ago I had a very simple TSC small or xsmall amulet on a ball chain, and I ended up selling it as I found it underwhelming on me. I'm seriously considering getting a medium amulet with a 24" oval chain (to give me some flexibility as to how long to wear it, I tend to not wear very long chains...yet). Anyway, the amulet I was considering was the Bee Amulet in medium https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...rystal--amp--diamond-bee-amulet-13822819.html
Does the amulet spin/swivel or would the bee always face forward? It seems the bee is only on one side of this one, and I'd hate to have it just show the back part of the time.  The other one I'm considering is this one: https://templestclair.com/collectio...ystal-and-diamond-pave?variant=12503774822505

I want to have a relatively "simple" one in design that's more sleek, then later get one that is much more elaborate in design (the Charleston ones are leaving me gobsmacked, and the beehive one is another I'm coveting)...that one I'd probably also get in a medium.

So many beautiful things to look at I don't really know where to begin. Somehow I ended up with a 20% one-time-use code at Saks that was supposed to end on 3/6 and still seems to work, and on Bloomies they have the gift card offer on TSC. Both Saks and Bloomies have the Bee one but only TSC has the lunar. Ugh. I think I'm talking myself into waiting to get the lunar if it ends up at Saks etc, just because I love the design then saving for the beeHIVE one for later. 

Has anyone seen the lunar and bee ones I linked in person?


----------



## Vermeer

@WingNut, I purchased the small version of the bee amulet you posted! I tried it on, and the bee doesn’t stay facing forward. It was beautifully crafted, but on me I felt it lacked presence. So I returned it. I didn’t take a photo of it unfortunately. The medium one will for sure have a stronger presence. 

Funnily enough, after I got the medium beehive amulet, I was also craving a relatively simple, smaller amulet to wear. I ended up getting the small amulet with diamonds. I really love the simple designs in the small size. This is the one I got, also paired with the ball chain.


----------



## poopsie

WingNut said:


> Guys, I have a question about some of the amulets. Many years ago I had a very simple TSC small or xsmall amulet on a ball chain, and I ended up selling it as I found it underwhelming on me. I'm seriously considering getting a medium amulet with a 24" oval chain (to give me some flexibility as to how long to wear it, I tend to not wear very long chains...yet). Anyway, the amulet I was considering was the Bee Amulet in medium https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...rystal--amp--diamond-bee-amulet-13822819.html
> Does the amulet spin/swivel or would the bee always face forward? It seems the bee is only on one side of this one, and I'd hate to have it just show the back part of the time.  The other one I'm considering is this one: https://templestclair.com/collectio...ystal-and-diamond-pave?variant=12503774822505
> 
> I want to have a relatively "simple" one in design that's more sleek, then later get one that is much more elaborate in design (the Charleston ones are leaving me gobsmacked, and the beehive one is another I'm coveting)...that one I'd probably also get in a medium.
> 
> So many beautiful things to look at I don't really know where to begin. Somehow I ended up with a 20% one-time-use code at Saks that was supposed to end on 3/6 and still seems to work, and on Bloomies they have the gift card offer on TSC. Both Saks and Bloomies have the Bee one but only TSC has the lunar. Ugh. I think I'm talking myself into waiting to get the lunar if it ends up at Saks etc, just because I love the design then saving for the beeHIVE one for later.
> 
> Has anyone seen the lunar and bee ones I linked in person?



I can't respond as to the exact amulets you're inquiring about but I ordered-----and returned this one as the flower motifs were on the sides and the top didn't swivel.
IMO it is very misleading to present these items this way. I had every right to think that the flowers would quite logically be on the FRONT


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

for the ladies with the rock crystal amulets, particularly the vine one, do you find the small or medium size to be more wearable?


----------



## smile10281

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> for the ladies with the rock crystal amulets, particularly the vine one, do you find the small or medium size to be more wearable?


Hi!  I have the medium vine and I love it. I usually wear it long, on a 32” chain. When I bought it, I wore it on a chain from a different brand (oval link but much smaller links compared to TSC). I’ve attached a pic that I had taken where I’ve doubled up the chain such that the amulet is hanging around 16”.

I have since purchased the classic oval chain (TSC brand) in the same length that I love to pair it with (thanks for enabling me @DS2006!). Pic of that attached, too. Please excuse the linty look of my sweater!

I bought this amulet sight unseen and was a little concerned that it would be overwhelmingly big. I didn’t really consider the small size, though, because I preferred the detail on the medium size. Happy to say I have no regrets about that choice!

Totally a personal choice, of course. Btw, I remembered seeing pics on Instagram comparing the small and medium vine amulets. (I don’t know/follow the user, but want to give her credit! Username is dearbeautifulworld). I found them when scouring the internet for pictures of the amulet. I’ve grabbed some screenshots of her pictures in case they might be of interest to you.

Would love to hear what you decide! Feel free to let us know 

ETA - in reviewing the IG post, I saw that she actually decided to keep the small vine. Added a screenshot of her description.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

smile10281 said:


> Hi!  I have the medium vine and I love it. I usually wear it long, on a 32” chain. When I bought it, I wore it on a chain from a different brand (oval link but much smaller links compared to TSC). I’ve attached a pic that I had taken where I’ve doubled up the chain such that the amulet is hanging around 16”.
> 
> I have since purchased the classic oval chain (TSC brand) in the same length that I love to pair it with (thanks for enabling me @DS2006!). Pic of that attached, too. Please excuse the linty look of my sweater!
> 
> I bought this amulet sight unseen and was a little concerned that it would be overwhelmingly big. I didn’t really consider the small size, though, because I preferred the detail on the medium size. Happy to say I have no regrets about that choice!
> 
> Totally a personal choice, of course. Btw, I remembered seeing pics on Instagram comparing the small and medium vine amulets. (I don’t know/follow the user, but want to give her credit! Username is dearbeautifulworld). I found them when scouring the internet for pictures of the amulet. I’ve grabbed some screenshots of her pictures in case they might be of interest to you.
> 
> Would love to hear what you decide! Feel free to let us know
> 
> ETA - in reviewing the IG post, I saw that she actually decided to keep the small vine. Added a screenshot of her description.
> 
> View attachment 5350589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350592
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350615


so helpful, thank you! your amulet is truly gorgeous on you


----------



## DS2006

Whoa, so many new posts today!!!  



Vermeer said:


> I believe this is the large. It does pair so well with the chain. I’m tempted! But I’m not sure how I would like the large on me.
> 
> @DS2006, I found the modeling photo from the river chain product description page. I can’t find the amulet on her website either. Hopefully it’ll be for sale soon!



Thank you! I now see where that picture is! Okay, I think that amulet was from a couple of years ago, so it may or may not be restocked. I think some styles she carries continually, and some she carries for a time and then replaces with new collections. The River pieces were from her Nature Deconstructed collection which was around 2019-2020. There is a wonderful video of TSC describing most of the pieces from that collection! You will see this amulet and chain after the 32 minute mark, but the whole video is worth watching. The amulet certainly is beautiful and goes perfectly with the River chain!


----------



## DS2006

WingNut said:


> Guys, I have a question about some of the amulets. Many years ago I had a very simple TSC small or xsmall amulet on a ball chain, and I ended up selling it as I found it underwhelming on me. I'm seriously considering getting a medium amulet with a 24" oval chain (to give me some flexibility as to how long to wear it, I tend to not wear very long chains...yet). Anyway, the amulet I was considering was the Bee Amulet in medium https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...rystal--amp--diamond-bee-amulet-13822819.html
> Does the amulet spin/swivel or would the bee always face forward? It seems the bee is only on one side of this one, and I'd hate to have it just show the back part of the time.  The other one I'm considering is this one: https://templestclair.com/collectio...ystal-and-diamond-pave?variant=12503774822505
> 
> I want to have a relatively "simple" one in design that's more sleek, then later get one that is much more elaborate in design (the Charleston ones are leaving me gobsmacked, and the beehive one is another I'm coveting)...that one I'd probably also get in a medium.
> 
> So many beautiful things to look at I don't really know where to begin. Somehow I ended up with a 20% one-time-use code at Saks that was supposed to end on 3/6 and still seems to work, and on Bloomies they have the gift card offer on TSC. Both Saks and Bloomies have the Bee one but only TSC has the lunar. Ugh. I think I'm talking myself into waiting to get the lunar if it ends up at Saks etc, just because I love the design then saving for the beeHIVE one for later.
> 
> Has anyone seen the lunar and bee ones I linked in person?



Just remember that Friends and Family sales will likely happen in late March and early April. It will be wonderful if you can also use your Saks code! You may have read before that you can also get a 15% off code from Bloomingdales for signing up for emails, if you haven't already.

On Bloomies last sale, I had them order 2 items I wanted from TSC that they do not carry.  I have not received them yet and it has been 4 weeks. Bottom line is that it seems to be possible to order anything on the TSC site through Bloomingdale's and get the sale price. The downside is that you have no idea how long it will take. I think mine may be taking longer than usual because the SA is on vacation. Ordering through a SA by phone, I was only able to get the sale price. I was not able to add a second discount such as the email sign-up code. The extra code worked for me with an online order, though.


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> Hi!  I have the medium vine and I love it. I usually wear it long, on a 32” chain. When I bought it, I wore it on a chain from a different brand (oval link but much smaller links compared to TSC). I’ve attached a pic that I had taken where I’ve doubled up the chain such that the amulet is hanging around 16”.
> 
> I have since purchased the classic oval chain (TSC brand) in the same length that I love to pair it with (thanks for enabling me @DS2006!). Pic of that attached, too. Please excuse the linty look of my sweater!
> 
> I bought this amulet sight unseen and was a little concerned that it would be overwhelmingly big. I didn’t really consider the small size, though, because I preferred the detail on the medium size. Happy to say I have no regrets about that choice!
> 
> Totally a personal choice, of course. Btw, I remembered seeing pics on Instagram comparing the small and medium vine amulets. (I don’t know/follow the user, but want to give her credit! Username is dearbeautifulworld). I found them when scouring the internet for pictures of the amulet. I’ve grabbed some screenshots of her pictures in case they might be of interest to you.
> 
> Would love to hear what you decide! Feel free to let us know
> 
> ETA - in reviewing the IG post, I saw that she actually decided to keep the small vine. Added a screenshot of her description.
> 
> View attachment 5350589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350592
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350615


Oh, I am SO excited that you bought the classic oval chain for your beautiful vine amulet! They look wonderful together!   It actually makes me feel better in that now I can be sure the medium Charleston amulets will be fine on that chain (although I hope to see all the styles when I go)! I was afraid to take the tag off before I saw the amulets! Someone else here (I think @etoile de mer) said that part of the total look is the TSC chain, and that really compelled me to try and get her chains! Thankfully, the sales make that a little more realistic! I do think the total look is enhanced with her chains, because they are fairly unique and compliment the pendants and amulets!


----------



## wenlet

Where are TSC pieces usually made these days? My Astrid ring says “Made in Italy” in the description but most other items just say Imported…


----------



## DS2006

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> for the ladies with the rock crystal amulets, particularly the vine one, do you find the small or medium size to be more wearable?


To me, the small ones are only for the shorter chains (16-18"). The medium can be worn long or short, but I plan to get a medium to wear long just like @smile10281 does a few posts above!  I personally would only wear a large long, but I have seen pictures of models wearing them shorter online. I am pretty sure I have seen pictures of Temple St. Clair wearing the large Vine amulet on a long chain or cord.


----------



## DS2006

wenlet said:


> Where are TSC pieces usually made these days? My Astrid ring says “Made in Italy” in the description but most other items just say Imported…


I found this info on her site under Supply Chain:

"Temple St. Clair founded her eponymous company in Florence, Italy and has continued to work with Florentine master goldsmiths, setters, chiselers, and engravers since the 1980’s. As Temple St. Clair has grown and expanded, we have sought out some of the greatest artisanal hands worldwide. We have extended our reach to other jewelry centers in Italy; to Italian goldsmiths who have set up workshops in Thailand; and to individual craftsmen in Sri Lanka (ancient Ceylon). Each of these countries has a rich tradition of fine gold work. We have also brought some work home to the United States; many of our wonderful chains are made domestically."


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> Oh, I am SO excited that you bought the classic oval chain for your beautiful vine amulet! They look wonderful together!   It actually makes me feel better in that now I can be sure the medium Charleston amulets will be fine on that chain (although I hope to see all the styles when I go)! I was afraid to take the tag off before I saw the amulets! Someone else here (I think @etoile de mer) said that part of the total look is the TSC chain, and that really compelled me to try and get her chains! Thankfully, the sales make that a little more realistic! I do think the total look is enhanced with her chains, because they are fairly unique and compliment the pendants and amulets!


Thank you @DS2006 !  I totally agree with you and @etoile de mer that her chains pair so well with her pendants and amulets! I do like the way the amulet looks on my other chain but love it more with the TSC chain. This is a bit of a slippery slope for me!

I am so excited for your trip to SC and visit to Croghans! It’s coming up very soon, right?


----------



## wenlet

DS2006 said:


> I found this info on her site under Supply Chain:
> 
> "Temple St. Clair founded her eponymous company in Florence, Italy and has continued to work with Florentine master goldsmiths, setters, chiselers, and engravers since the 1980’s. As Temple St. Clair has grown and expanded, we have sought out some of the greatest artisanal hands worldwide. We have extended our reach to other jewelry centers in Italy; to Italian goldsmiths who have set up workshops in Thailand; and to individual craftsmen in Sri Lanka (ancient Ceylon). Each of these countries has a rich tradition of fine gold work. We have also brought some work home to the United States; many of our wonderful chains are made domestically."



Hmm, good to know… all my fine jewelry is made in France or Italy, with the exception of the jade bangle I never take off which was a gift from my parents


----------



## WingNut

DS2006 said:


> Just remember that Friends and Family sales will likely happen in late March and early April. It will be wonderful if you can also use your Saks code! You may have read before that you can also get a 15% off code from Bloomingdales for signing up for emails, if you haven't already.
> 
> On Bloomies last sale, I had them order 2 items I wanted from TSC that they do not carry.  I have not received them yet and it has been 4 weeks. Bottom line is that it seems to be possible to order anything on the TSC site through Bloomingdale's and get the sale price. The downside is that you have no idea how long it will take. I think mine may be taking longer than usual because the SA is on vacation. Ordering through a SA by phone, I was only able to get the sale price. I was not able to add a second discount such as the email sign-up code. The extra code worked for me with an online order, though.


Thank you! Yes I’ve decided to wait a bit for F&F since I’m still undecided on how to proceed… that beehive one is stunning I just need to know I won’t get tired of the elaborateness of it.

For the simpler one… still trying to decide if I want the moon phase one, and then in either med or small.

I’m trying to remember if my old one was x small or small. If it was XS then the small might be perfect.

Or I’ll switch the sizes….

Do you you think the more elaborate designs are presented better in the med-large amulets and simpler in smaller? Or the opposite?


----------



## DS2006

WingNut said:


> Thank you! Yes I’ve decided to wait a bit for F&F since I’m still undecided on how to proceed… that beehive one is stunning I just need to know I won’t get tired of the elaborateness of it.
> 
> For the simpler one… still trying to decide if I want the moon phase one, and then in either med or small.
> 
> I’m trying to remember if my old one was x small or small. If it was XS then the small might be perfect.
> 
> Or I’ll switch the sizes….
> 
> Do you you think the more elaborate designs are presented better in the med-large amulets and simpler in smaller? Or the opposite?



The more elaborate designs are better in the medium and large amulets, in my opinion. There’s just more detail the larger they are. So I’d go with medium at minimum for ones with detailed design. Beehive seems to be in medium and large, and I’d probably go with medium on that one. My favorite little amulet is this one! I think the simple designs work well in small and xs. 









						18K Diamond Classic Round Amulet
					

The 18K Diamond Classic Round Amulet combines all the ease of our classic amulets with an extra touch of glamour. Four expertly crafted diamonds and our signature triple gold granulation make this jewel the perfect addition to any collection. Product Details Templestclair.com Exclusive 18K gold...




					templestclair.com


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> Thank you @DS2006 !  I totally agree with you and @etoile de mer that her chains pair so well with her pendants and amulets! I do like the way the amulet looks on my other chain but love it more with the TSC chain. This is a bit of a slippery slope for me!
> 
> I am so excited for your trip to SC and visit to Croghans! It’s coming up very soon, right?



Yes! I am going next weekend! I am excited, too!


----------



## iggybedora

wenlet said:


> Hmm, good to know… all my fine jewelry is made in France or Italy, with the exception of the jade bangle I never take off which was a gift from my parents


Because she has so much history with Florence, I had expected all of her jewelry to be made in Italy. The tags from Saks will sometimes say where a piece was made.


----------



## Redd

Just purchased this cutie from Saks for an upcoming birthday.   I love it, but was disappointed that it didn’t arrive in a TSC pouch and box. It ruined it a bit for me as this is my first piece! Does Saks have her boxes and would they give me one if I went to the store? The store didn’t have the piece in stock, or I would’ve purchased there.


----------



## WingNut

Redd said:


> Just purchased this cutie from Saks for an upcoming birthday.   I love it, but was disappointed that it didn’t arrive in a TSC pouch and box. It ruined it a bit for me as this is my first piece! Does Saks have her boxes and would they give me one if I went to the store? The store didn’t have the piece in stock, or I would’ve purchased there.
> View attachment 5352100


Oh I love the owl! Please post modeling photos when you can....and I hope you get the box. Is this the small?


----------



## DS2006

Redd said:


> Just purchased this cutie from Saks for an upcoming birthday.   I love it, but was disappointed that it didn’t arrive in a TSC pouch and box. It ruined it a bit for me as this is my first piece! Does Saks have her boxes and would they give me one if I went to the store? The store didn’t have the piece in stock, or I would’ve purchased there.
> View attachment 5352100


I have purchased from Bloomingdale's and my items came in Bloomingdale's boxes but they did send me the TSC travel pouches.  I think the only way to get the TSC box is to buy directly from TSC. But for most of us, buying on sale through Bloomingdale's or Saks is much more beneficial than getting the actual TSC box!  Happy birthday and congrats on your beautiful amulet!


----------



## poopsie

Redd said:


> Just purchased this cutie from Saks for an upcoming birthday.   I love it, but was disappointed that it didn’t arrive in a TSC pouch and box. It ruined it a bit for me as this is my first piece! Does Saks have her boxes and would they give me one if I went to the store? The store didn’t have the piece in stock, or I would’ve purchased there.
> View attachment 5352100



It's been hit and miss for me with the boxes. I've ordered from Bloomies and Saks
Saks sent me a piece in their store box and it was wrapped beautifully. Bloomies sent me a pendant just thrown loosely in a store box. But I've also reeived a TSC box from them too so who can guess


----------



## poopsie

The Gem Galaxy: The Best Of Celestial Jewelry
					

The magic of the night sky continues to influence established and independent designer collections. The mystery of the constellations, planets and outer space stirs the imaginations of today’s most prolific jewelers. Interpretations range from lyrical to captivating and all are irresistibly alluring




					www.forbes.com
				



Unfortunately this came up on my news feed   and I think I will be exploring some of these  designers, some of whom have some really nice things in the TSC vein.
I have to admit I'm kind of disappointed by the "imported"  sourcing with so many of the gem pieces. I feel the issues I saw with the celestial pieces I received might be due to this "downsourcing" of labor. Not intending to denegrate the artisans in those locations BUT if I'm paying made in Italy (or France or wherever) prices I want that level of quality. Yes, that horse left the barn years ago but since I'm buying fashion and not a kidney I can take a pass. 
I still like many TSC pieces-----I really want to see the starfish pendant! Can't wait for it to get here  
Waiting to see what the next sale offers too, so............


----------



## iggybedora

poopsie said:


> The Gem Galaxy: The Best Of Celestial Jewelry
> 
> 
> The magic of the night sky continues to influence established and independent designer collections. The mystery of the constellations, planets and outer space stirs the imaginations of today’s most prolific jewelers. Interpretations range from lyrical to captivating and all are irresistibly alluring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this came up on my news feed   and I think I will be exploring some of these  designers, some of whom have some really nice things in the TSC vein.
> I have to admit I'm kind of disappointed by the "imported"  sourcing with so many of the gem pieces. I feel the issues I saw with the celestial pieces I received might be due to this "downsourcing" of labor. Not intending to denegrate the artisans in those locations BUT if I'm paying made in Italy (or France or wherever) prices I want that level of quality. Yes, that horse left the barn years ago but since I'm buying fashion and not a kidney I can take a pass.
> I still like many TSC pieces-----I really want to see the starfish pendant! Can't wait for it to get here
> Waiting to see what the next sale offers too, so............


I agree...I actually follow 3 of the designers in that article! (Anthony Lent, Selim Mouzannar and L'atelier Nawbar). You might also like https://www.lindahoj.com/home . She makes all of her 22K pieces. I still love TSC and will continue to prioritize her designs for now at least.


----------



## wenlet

poopsie said:


> The Gem Galaxy: The Best Of Celestial Jewelry
> 
> 
> The magic of the night sky continues to influence established and independent designer collections. The mystery of the constellations, planets and outer space stirs the imaginations of today’s most prolific jewelers. Interpretations range from lyrical to captivating and all are irresistibly alluring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this came up on my news feed   and I think I will be exploring some of these  designers, some of whom have some really nice things in the TSC vein.
> I have to admit I'm kind of disappointed by the "imported"  sourcing with so many of the gem pieces. I feel the issues I saw with the celestial pieces I received might be due to this "downsourcing" of labor. Not intending to denegrate the artisans in those locations BUT if I'm paying made in Italy (or France or wherever) prices I want that level of quality. Yes, that horse left the barn years ago but since I'm buying fashion and not a kidney I can take a pass.
> I still like many TSC pieces-----I really want to see the starfish pendant! Can't wait for it to get here
> Waiting to see what the next sale offers too, so............



Exactly! I just feel like if I’m paying Italian/French labour prices they should be made there…


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> Hi!  I have the medium vine and I love it. I usually wear it long, on a 32” chain. When I bought it, I wore it on a chain from a different brand (oval link but much smaller links compared to TSC). I’ve attached a pic that I had taken where I’ve doubled up the chain such that the amulet is hanging around 16”.
> 
> I have since purchased the classic oval chain (TSC brand) in the same length that I love to pair it with (thanks for enabling me @DS2006!). Pic of that attached, too. Please excuse the linty look of my sweater!
> 
> I bought this amulet sight unseen and was a little concerned that it would be overwhelmingly big. I didn’t really consider the small size, though, because I preferred the detail on the medium size. Happy to say I have no regrets about that choice!
> 
> Totally a personal choice, of course. Btw, I remembered seeing pics on Instagram comparing the small and medium vine amulets. (I don’t know/follow the user, but want to give her credit! Username is dearbeautifulworld). I found them when scouring the internet for pictures of the amulet. I’ve grabbed some screenshots of her pictures in case they might be of interest to you.
> 
> Would love to hear what you decide! Feel free to let us know
> 
> ETA - in reviewing the IG post, I saw that she actually decided to keep the small vine. Added a screenshot of her description.
> 
> View attachment 5350589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350592
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350615



@smile10281, looks beautiful worn both ways!


----------



## etoile de mer

Redd said:


> Just purchased this cutie from Saks for an upcoming birthday.   I love it, but was disappointed that it didn’t arrive in a TSC pouch and box. It ruined it a bit for me as this is my first piece! Does Saks have her boxes and would they give me one if I went to the store? The store didn’t have the piece in stock, or I would’ve purchased there.
> View attachment 5352100



I love the Owl Amulets!  Happy Upcoming Birthday!


----------



## etoile de mer

Regarding recent posts, wanting to share some thoughts. I’m likely in the minority, and realize others here may feel differently.

My experience is that luxury brands often contract with craftspeople around the world. For example, Hermès, a French company, has sold sterling silver jewelry made in Germany, horn jewelry made in Vietnam, textiles woven in Nepal, etc… I’m going to assume the company I’m buying from has chosen the best craftspeople to make the specific items. There are likely all sorts of reasons why TSC jewelry is no longer solely made in Italy.

When choosing where to buy TSC pieces, I’m not really motivated to buy from department stores offering discounts. I prefer the service I receive when buying directly from TSC. I also like to be able to support companies directly whenever I can. 

Regarding the prices, yes was a bit of sticker-shock coming back to the brand after having been away from it for a while. But, prices have increased over the years for all luxury brands. It feels to be a very ethically run business, and I’m going to assume they are paying their employees and vendors fairly, and that the current prices are a result of fair wages as well as increased material costs. I also do not need or want a big collection, so if pieces cost more, I adjust my expectations and buy less.

Her pieces are handmade and they will vary. I noticed this 15 years ago when I first started buying her jewelry. If this is a concern, best to buy being able to see in person, or state preferences when ordering from wherever you buy. 

Certainly no company is perfect, but I’m going to assume they do their best to produce beautiful pieces at fair prices. I don’t mind possible idiosyncrasies. Her designs are unique and creative, and her jewelry resonates with me like few other brands. I look forward to adding more pieces to my small collection!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Regarding recent posts, wanting to share some thoughts. I’m likely in the minority, and realize others here may feel differently.
> 
> My experience is that luxury brands often contract with craftspeople around the world. For example, Hermès, a French company, has sold sterling silver jewelry made in Germany, horn jewelry made in Vietnam, textiles woven in Nepal, etc… I’m going to assume the company I’m buying from has chosen the best craftspeople to make the specific items. There are likely all sorts of reasons why TSC jewelry is no longer solely made in Italy.
> 
> When choosing where to buy TSC pieces, I’m not really motivated to buy from department stores offering discounts. I prefer the service I receive when buying directly from TSC. I also like to be able to support companies directly whenever I can.
> 
> Regarding the prices, yes was a bit of sticker-shock coming back to the brand after having been away from it for a while. But, prices have increased over the years for all luxury brands. It feels to be a very ethically run business, and I’m going to assume they are paying their employees and vendors fairly, and that the current prices are a result of fair wages as well as increased material costs. I also do not need or want a big collection, so if pieces cost more, I adjust my expectations and buy less.
> 
> Her pieces are handmade and they will vary. I noticed this 15 years ago when I first started buying her jewelry. If this is a concern, best to buy being able to see in person, or state preferences when ordering from wherever you buy.
> 
> Certainly no company is perfect, but I’m going to assume they do their best to produce beautiful pieces at fair prices. I don’t mind possible idiosyncrasies. Her designs are unique and creative, and her jewelry resonates with me like few other brands. I look forward to adding more pieces to my small collection!



I agree with all you have said. I think some of her goldsmiths in Florence are aging out of the business, and with the growth of her sales, she has had to find other goldsmiths to be able to keep up with the demand.  

"Temple St. Clair founded her eponymous company in Florence, Italy and has continued to work with Florentine master goldsmiths, setters, chiselers, and engravers since the 1980’s. As Temple St. Clair has grown and expanded, we have sought out some of the greatest artisanal hands worldwide. We have extended our reach to other jewelry centers in Italy; to Italian goldsmiths who have set up workshops in Thailand; and to individual craftsmen in Sri Lanka (ancient Ceylon). Each of these countries has a rich tradition of fine gold work."

I do believe all of her sources produce fine gold work. Elizabeth Locke has her collection made in Thailand and it is beautiful and high priced (and exempt from sales at the higher end department stores). So I do know that other high end gold jewelry is made there. I think after buying some Van Cleef and Arpels over the last few years, I find TSC pricing to be somewhat more reasonable considering the gold and gemstone content of her pieces.  While I would love to buy directly from her, I wouldn't be able to get all the pieces I currently have received or ordered (and half of it has been chains so I can collect one or two items to go on them, eventually!). If I ordered a piece and felt it wasn't well made, I'd certainly return it. People are even dissatisfied with some VCA pieces made in France (particularly Alhambra with stones) and return them! I am buying TSC for the beauty (and history) of the designs as well as the quality of the pieces. I can't say that I have enough experience with her pieces in hand to make any broad based conclusions, but my locket has the highest quality gold work and I am extremely pleased with it. It is a little work of art! One of her videos showed how pieces are made with the softened/brushed gold background with the shiny pieces hand applied, so I really appreciate that her pieces still have a lot of hand work. I have to add that my appreciation for TSC grew even more after reading her Alchemy book and watching some of her videos. I felt like I understood the artist and her inspiration so much more and it resonated with me. Even though I adore VCA, there is something more personal about TSC pieces due to knowing more about her and the inspiration behind her designs. I imagine that I will buy directly from her at some point, as she may keep some designs exclusive to her own boutique or website. I was certainly pleased that she is willing to do things such as extend TSC chains even when not bought directly from her.  My aim is just to have a small collection of pieces I really love!  (If I could go back in time, I'd certainly like to follow in @restricter 's footsteps, though!!! )


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I agree with all you have said. I think some of her goldsmiths in Florence are aging out of the business, and with the growth of her sales, she has had to find other goldsmiths to be able to keep up with the demand.
> 
> "Temple St. Clair founded her eponymous company in Florence, Italy and has continued to work with Florentine master goldsmiths, setters, chiselers, and engravers since the 1980’s. As Temple St. Clair has grown and expanded, we have sought out some of the greatest artisanal hands worldwide. We have extended our reach to other jewelry centers in Italy; to Italian goldsmiths who have set up workshops in Thailand; and to individual craftsmen in Sri Lanka (ancient Ceylon). Each of these countries has a rich tradition of fine gold work."
> 
> I do believe all of her sources produce fine gold work. Elizabeth Locke has her collection made in Thailand and it is beautiful and high priced (and exempt from sales at the higher end department stores). So I do know that other high end gold jewelry is made there. I think after buying some Van Cleef and Arpels over the last few years, I find TSC pricing to be somewhat more reasonable considering the gold and gemstone content of her pieces.  While I would love to buy directly from her, I wouldn't be able to get all the pieces I currently have received or ordered (and half of it has been chains so I can collect one or two items to go on them, eventually!). If I ordered a piece and felt it wasn't well made, I'd certainly return it. People are even dissatisfied with some VCA pieces made in France (particularly Alhambra with stones) and return them! I am buying TSC for the beauty (and history) of the designs as well as the quality of the pieces. I can't say that I have enough experience with her pieces in hand to make any broad based conclusions, but my locket has the highest quality gold work and I am extremely pleased with it. It is a little work of art! One of her videos showed how pieces are made with the softened/brushed gold background with the shiny pieces hand applied, so I really appreciate that her pieces still have a lot of hand work. I have to add that my appreciation for TSC grew even more after reading her Alchemy book and watching some of her videos. I felt like I understood the artist and her inspiration so much more and it resonated with me. Even though I adore VCA, there is something more personal about TSC pieces due to knowing more about her and the inspiration behind her designs. I imagine that I will buy directly from her at some point, as she may keep some designs exclusive to her own boutique or website. I was certainly pleased that she is willing to do things such as extend TSC chains even when not bought directly from her.  My aim is just to have a small collection of pieces I really love!  (If I could go back in time, I'd certainly like to follow in @restricter 's footsteps, though!!! )



I appreciated hearing your thoughts, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## restricter

Unlike other designers, TSC discloses these details because they got caught mismarking items and not declaring full customs value.  

I am not naïve enough to think this is an isolated case. They just got caught.









						Jeweler Temple St. Clair Settles Customs Fraud Case for $796,000 (1)
					

Jewelry retailer Temple St. Clair agreed to pay the U.S. government $796,000 to settle allegations of customs violations leveled by Johanna Olarte, a former inventory manager at the company.




					news.bloomberglaw.com
				




Full DOJ settlement here:https://www.justice.gov/usao-sdny/p...lawsuit-against-fine-jewelry-designer-evading


----------



## poopsie

restricter said:


> Unlike other designers, TSC discloses these details because they got caught mismarking items and not declaring full customs value.
> 
> I am not naïve enough to think this is an isolated case. They just got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeweler Temple St. Clair Settles Customs Fraud Case for $796,000 (1)
> 
> 
> Jewelry retailer Temple St. Clair agreed to pay the U.S. government $796,000 to settle allegations of customs violations leveled by Johanna Olarte, a former inventory manager at the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.bloomberglaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full DOJ settlement here:https://www.justice.gov/usao-sdny/p...lawsuit-against-fine-jewelry-designer-evading


I saw this a week or so ago when I was Googling TSC
Apparently a paper tag attesting to the country of origin attached to the item is considered a permanent ID. My pendant is from Thailand. I can't find any stamping on the piece itself but that was just with reading glasses and a regular magnifying glass. If I had a loupe I could check up inside the bail.
I checked the Bloomies site and only a few items were designated as Made in Italy. Some chains were Made in USA and others were merely Imported. Color me crazy but aren't items from Italy also imported? I think we all know the reason for that.
I don't always mind certain collections being made in other locales. Prada did that with the Madras Collection. Beautiful woven work. What I didn't appreciate was when they snuck pleather linings into their bags and hid the Made In tags when they switched to China. 
If TSC wants to farm their colored stone work to places like Thailand and Sri Lanka fine. They've been doing that work for tons of lower spectrum designers for years and probably lots of higher end designers now too. But Italy has the best rep for gold work. I expected the colored stone pieces to be made elsewhere but I was amazed at how most of the gold and diamond pieces were not from Italy any more. I still like her stuff and will most likely add a few more pieces but I've shifted my focus to different pieces now. 
But I'm one of those who wants their LV to be MIF or I'll pass.


----------



## restricter

Wow.  This thread took a turn.
Feel free to @ me when/if it becomes fun again.


----------



## limom

Palate cleanser
the obsession with cuff is real….


----------



## DS2006

limom said:


> Palate cleanser
> the obsession with cuff is real….



Her bangles are amazingly gorgeous! One of many examples of why TSC is my favorite gold jewelry designer.


----------



## sjunky13

restricter said:


> Unlike other designers, TSC discloses these details because they got caught mismarking items and not declaring full customs value.
> 
> I am not naïve enough to think this is an isolated case. They just got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeweler Temple St. Clair Settles Customs Fraud Case for $796,000 (1)
> 
> 
> Jewelry retailer Temple St. Clair agreed to pay the U.S. government $796,000 to settle allegations of customs violations leveled by Johanna Olarte, a former inventory manager at the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.bloomberglaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full DOJ settlement here:https://www.justice.gov/usao-sdny/p...lawsuit-against-fine-jewelry-designer-evading


I read this last month and it left me a bit confused if I will purchase anything. I love her pieces, but it left a  poor taste in my mouth.


----------



## sjunky13

I think everyone should share their thoughts and feelings. I am ok with seeing some critique and feedback along with fabulous goodies!


----------



## limom

sjunky13 said:


> I think everyone should share their thoughts and feelings. I am ok with seeing some critique and feedback along with fabulous goodies!


I feel the same. It is nice to be fully informed and make one own’s decision, imho.
More goodies:


----------



## DS2006

limom said:


> I feel the same. It is nice to be fully informed and make one own’s decision, imho.
> More goodies:



One of the TSC masterpieces for sure!

Only three more days until my TSC Croghan’s visit!!!


----------



## wenlet

I LOVE that the sundial bangle is also a functional sundial showing the time in Florence and NYC… genius!!


----------



## restricter

F&F at Saks is coming.  I don’t know this SA but you can find her on Instagram


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> F&F at Saks is coming.  I don’t know this SA but you can find her on Instagram



Great to know TSC is included! I got a postcard from Saks announcing F&F, which was surprising since I can’t recall buying anything there!  I am hoping to decide on a chain tomorrow for the amulet in case I like one better than classic oval (since I already have that one in 24”).


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> Great to know TSC is included! I got a postcard from Saks announcing F&F, which was surprising since I can’t recall buying anything there!  I am hoping to decide on a chain tomorrow for the amulet in case I like one better than classic oval (since I already have that one in 24”).


Safe travels to Charleston!


----------



## etoile de mer

@DS2006, wishing you a fun trip! Hoping something beautiful finds a home with you! 

@restricter, saw this and thought of you!  I periodically check this jeweler's website as they sometimes have unusual pieces, and I appreciate that they take their own photos plus make videos. Always nice to see additional images. This is the ring we were recently talking about! The images on page linked below take a bit of time to load...at least on my laptop.

https://www.spicergreene.com/catalog/temple-st-clair/200-01808/


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

restricter said:


> F&F at Saks is coming.  I don’t know this SA but you can find her on Instagram


do you know when the sale starts?


----------



## WingNut

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> do you know when the sale starts?


For SaksFirst members it starts today. Everyone else on Monday 3/21. It ends on 3/30.


----------



## wenlet

Sales are SO freaking dangerous!!! Either the moonstone bangle or bracelet are calling my name….


----------



## Vermeer

wenlet said:


> Sales are SO freaking dangerous!!! Either the moonstone bangle or bracelet are calling my name….


Same here. I am looking to add another piece of hers with moonstone as well. 20% off is so tempting!!


----------



## restricter

I’m passing on F&F because I spent my left kidney on this beauty.  I’ve been lusting over the butterfly amulet for a decade, so of course, Eyeliner decided it was hers. It does look nice with her fur.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> I’m passing on F&F because I spent my left kidney on this beauty.  I’ve been lusting over the butterfly amulet for a decade, so of course, Eyeliner decided it was hers. It does look nice with her fur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357924
> View attachment 5357935
> View attachment 5357936



Oh, I am so happy for you! This one is so beautiful!  

(I had a good visit to Croghan’s today! Will post tomorrow evening when I get home!)


----------



## MyDogTink

restricter said:


> I’m passing on F&F because I spent my left kidney on this beauty.  I’ve been lusting over the butterfly amulet for a decade, so of course, Eyeliner decided it was hers. It does look nice with her fur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357924
> View attachment 5357935
> View attachment 5357936


OMG. I didn’t think she still made the butterfly amulet. It’s one of my favorites from her book. It’s beautiful!!
I’m skipping F&F. Just left a kidney at a 3rd birthday party.


----------



## DS2006

I finally have my pictures transferred to my computer so I can post about my Charleston trip to Croghan's Jewel Box! I'll probably make multiple posts with various pictures.

Here are the two TSC Charleston amulets I went to see...the Pineapple Gate and the Sword Gate. For anyone new to this topic, TSC designed these two amulets after two antique gates in Charleston, and Croghan's, which has been there for over 100 years in the same family, is the only place to carry these pieces. Both are medium size but the pineapple also comes in small. Here are a couple of comparison shots.







I went in the store being 90% sure I was going to buy the Sword Gate amulet. I liked both, but the Sword Gate was much less costly than the Pineapple Gate.  However, as I have said before, seeing a jewelry piece in person makes all the difference in the world, because pictures rarely do justice, and it can be especially true if the piece has diamonds like the Pineapple Gate amulet does. Even the picture above doesn't really show the beauty of the Pineapple. So I suddenly had a dilemma...I loved the Pineapple maybe just a little more.

One other factor is that the Pineapple doesn't have the more common top and bail, and if I get another amulet, it likely will have the same top as the Sword Gate. I'd want my amulets to be as different as possible. I even momentarily thought about whether it would make any sense to get both of these (with my imaginary unlimited money!!!), but I decided they are just too similar with all the gold work to even consider that.


----------



## DS2006

Soooo...after looking at chains, all the other gorgeous TSC pieces for an hour and a half, I was forced to make a decision.  The Pineapple Gate amulet came home with me! (If I have second thoughts, it can be exchanged, but I think I made the right choice.)  Croghan's box and pouch are so nice, and the sweet SA also gave me the TSC box and travel pouch! Oh, and this amulet is the same on front and back.


----------



## DS2006

For those who love history, Charleston, or TSC inspiration, here are the Sword Gate and the Pineapple Gate. The Sword Gate is a true work of art. That's one thing that makes me want the other amulet!!!!  (Fun fact, the Sword Gate house was bought about 3 years ago for around $20 million by Daryl Hall of Hall and Oates.)







Pineapple Gate (Simmons-Edwards House)


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> Soooo...after looking at chains, all the other gorgeous TSC pieces for an hour and a half, I was forced to make a decision.  The Pineapple Gate amulet came home with me! (If I have second thoughts, it can be exchanged, but I think I made the right choice.)  Croghan's box and pouch are so nice, and the sweet SA also gave me the TSC box and travel pouch! Oh, and this amulet is the same on front and back.
> 
> View attachment 5358864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358865


Thank you for sharing! Congrats on the amulet--it looks stunning! Would love to see the chain you pair it with.


----------



## DS2006

Croghan's had a LOT more TSC than I expected! I took a few pics for my friends here!  I will add that the medium amulets were larger than I expected in real life and the perfect size for me. They didn't have a large for me to compare, though. Many of the earrings were also larger than I expected from pictures. That was a nice surprise! Now looking at my pics, I see a few more things that I wish I had tried on!!! I didn't get pictures of everything. I can see that you really can't see all the amulets they had. The turquoise pieces were gorgeous! Actually, it all was!


----------



## DS2006

Oh, forgot to post the Pineapple with ribbon chain and classic oval chain. They did not have classic round for me to try. I am leaning towards one over the other. Sorry for all the huge pictures. These two are a little larger than the real items.


----------



## etoile de mer

@DS2006, your Pineapple Amulet is beautiful!   I love both of the special amulets, but like you, I love the Pineapple a bit more. It's so gorgeous, including the special top and bail. I absolutely loved seeing all your pics, so sweet of you to share your trip with us. I'm so glad you had fun, including all the time browsing and trying things on! Loved seeing your Pineapple on both chains. Looks beautiful on both! Now wondering which you like better. It sounds like such a lovely store to buy TSC pieces. Such a nice experience for you, and you'll have fun memories of buying such a beautiful piece.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> @DS2006, your Pineapple Amulet is beautiful!   I love both of the special amulets, but like you, I love the Pineapple a bit more. It's so gorgeous, including the special top and bail. I absolutely loved seeing all your pics, so sweet of you to share your trip with us. I'm so glad you had fun, including all the time browsing and trying things on! Loved seeing your Pineapple on both chains. Looks beautiful on both! Now wondering which you like better. It sounds like such a lovely store to buy TSC pieces. Such a nice experience for you, and you'll have fun memories of buying such a beautiful piece.


Thank you so much! The jewelry store is very special and I could stay there all day! I regret not trying on more than I did! I tried the little ball chain with angels! Those were so pretty!  They just had a wonderful amount of TSC and lots of other beautiful jewelry, too!  The memories will be value added for sure. We were fortunate to have great weather to go find the gates and ride around a bit!

I think the classic oval has similar size gold wire as the Pineapple and works a little better with it than the ribbon chain.  I was trying to justify the Pineapple in my mind by substituting a less expensive chain, but we all know that rarely works!  I am probably keeping the 18" ribbon for the starfish, if it ever comes!!!  Oh, and speaking of the starfish, the SA helping me had on the exact TSC moonstone earrings that I am thinking of to go with the starfish! (They are her own earrings.)


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> Oh, forgot to post the Pineapple with ribbon chain and classic oval chain. They did not have classic round for me to try. I am leaning towards one over the other. Sorry for all the huge pictures. These two are a little larger than the real items.
> 
> View attachment 5358880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358881


What a dilemma! I can’t imagine how hard it was to choose!  The pineapple must sparkle like crazy with all those diamonds.  Congratulations on your choice!

Lilly Pulitzer uses pineapples heavily in her designs if you want to do a whole thematic look.


----------



## WingNut

@DS2006 thank you so much for sharing this visit with us! I immediately preferred the pineapple charm based on the photos......how absolutely stunning that must be in person. Congratulations! BTW I really like it with the classic oval chain.....


----------



## skyqueen

DS2006 said:


> Thank you so much! The jewelry store is very special and I could stay there all day! I regret not trying on more than I did! I tried the little ball chain with angels! Those were so pretty!  They just had a wonderful amount of TSC and lots of other beautiful jewelry, too!  The memories will be value added for sure. We were fortunate to have great weather to go find the gates and ride around a bit!
> 
> I think the classic oval has similar size gold wire as the Pineapple and works a little better with it than the ribbon chain.  I was trying to justify the Pineapple in my mind by substituting a less expensive chain, but we all know that rarely works!  I am probably keeping the 18" ribbon for the starfish, if it ever comes!!!  Oh, and speaking of the starfish, the SA helping me had on the exact TSC moonstone earrings that I am thinking of to go with the starfish! (They are her own earrings.)


Just fabulous! I agree with @WingNut...the classic oval chain is perfect!


----------



## smile10281

@DS2006 congratulations on your new amulet! The pineapple looks exquisite. I am drooling over all of your pictures,.. thank you for taking them and sharing them with us! Was so nice to hear about your experience at the store and your thought process as you were deciding between the 2 amulets. Everything you said (wanting amulets in your collection to look as different as possible, being open to what makes your heart sing instead of going with what you had been sure of) made sense to me!  how special for you to have this limited edition piece and after all this time and planning! Very, very happy for you!!!

I agree that the classic oval chain is fitting for your amulet, but I also really like the look on the ribbon chain! I don’t think you can go wrong between those 2!

Thanks, again, for sharing!!


----------



## DS2006

Thank you all so very much for your sweet comments! I am so happy to have this group with the same appreciation for TSC! I have loved all of your posts showing your items and shopping pictures and look forward to many more!

Today I am feeling exactly the same about this piece, yet I also feel kind of crazy spending so much on one necklace!!!! I hope I can get over that!


----------



## wenlet

DS2006 said:


> Soooo...after looking at chains, all the other gorgeous TSC pieces for an hour and a half, I was forced to make a decision.  The Pineapple Gate amulet came home with me! (If I have second thoughts, it can be exchanged, but I think I made the right choice.)  Croghan's box and pouch are so nice, and the sweet SA also gave me the TSC box and travel pouch! Oh, and this amulet is the same on front and back.
> 
> View attachment 5358864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358865



You made the right choice!! Gorgeous!! 
I may also be biased because pineapple cake is one of the most wellknown “souvenirs” of my home country (Taiwan) and one of my personal faves… hehe


----------



## wenlet

DS2006 said:


> Thank you all so very much for your sweet comments! I am so happy to have this group with the same appreciation for TSC! I have loved all of your posts showing your items and shopping pictures and look forward to many more!
> 
> Today I am feeling exactly the same about this piece, yet I also feel kind of crazy spending so much on one necklace!!!! I hope I can get over that!



I get a little nutso over anything that is “limited edition” so totally understandable


----------



## opensesame

I was waiting for F&F saks sale to buy the small owl amulet, but just realized the owl amulet is not part of the sale. So sad


----------



## DS2006

opensesame said:


> I was waiting for F&F saks sale to buy the small owl amulet, but just realized the owl amulet is not part of the sale. So sad


Good news! Bloomingdale’s F&F just started with 20% off (thru 4/3) and at least one owl amulet is included!



			https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/temple-st.-clair-18k-owl-pendant-with-blue-sapphire-diamond-pave?ID=639424&CategoryID=3376
		


It also appears that Rakuten has 6% cash back, but I can’t be certain whether it works with TSC since I haven’t tried it.


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> Good news! Bloomingdale’s F&F just started with 20% off (thru 4/3) and at least one owl amulet is included!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/temple-st.-clair-18k-owl-pendant-with-blue-sapphire-diamond-pave?ID=639424&CategoryID=3376
> 
> 
> 
> It also appears that Rakuten has 6% cash back, but I can’t be certain whether it works with TSC since I haven’t tried it.


Anyone know what the difference is between these two earrings? The dimensions are the same, even on her site. Maybe it's a mistake?



			https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=DChcSEwiA0sj3v-H2AhUXpLMKHR4QBBwYABAJGgJxbg&ae=2&sig=AOD64_0RHkHBSsQVDsOJteCb6wqXYpUzCg&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwiy0rz3v-H2AhUfj4kEHS6hAJYQwg96BAgBECk&dct=1&adurl=
		




			https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=DChcSEwiA0sj3v-H2AhUXpLMKHR4QBBwYABAKGgJxbg&ae=2&sig=AOD64_1-3CBVrVa4KiSIfi_RRqEc8mQEew&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwiy0rz3v-H2AhUfj4kEHS6hAJYQwg96BAgBEDU&adurl=


----------



## WingNut

DS2006 said:


> Good news! Bloomingdale’s F&F just started with 20% off (thru 4/3) and at least one owl amulet is included!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/temple-st.-clair-18k-owl-pendant-with-blue-sapphire-diamond-pave?ID=639424&CategoryID=3376
> 
> 
> 
> It also appears that Rakuten has 6% cash back, but I can’t be certain whether it works with TSC since I haven’t tried it.


This is good. At least they have the chain I want. Saks didn't have the chain nor the amulet I'm looking for....and I was tormented by the 25% F&F AND being able to stack my 20% off code.


----------



## Vermeer

iggybedora said:


> Anyone know what the difference is between these two earrings? The dimensions are the same, even on her site. Maybe it's a mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=DChcSEwiA0sj3v-H2AhUXpLMKHR4QBBwYABAJGgJxbg&ae=2&sig=AOD64_0RHkHBSsQVDsOJteCb6wqXYpUzCg&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwiy0rz3v-H2AhUfj4kEHS6hAJYQwg96BAgBECk&dct=1&adurl=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=DChcSEwiA0sj3v-H2AhUXpLMKHR4QBBwYABAKGgJxbg&ae=2&sig=AOD64_1-3CBVrVa4KiSIfi_RRqEc8mQEew&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwiy0rz3v-H2AhUfj4kEHS6hAJYQwg96BAgBEDU&adurl=


Hi Iggy, I believe the dimensions listed on her website are incorrect. I’ve caught several mistakes before. Check out the stone carat info- the more expensive pair is 6ctw of turquoise, the less expensive pair is 3ctw. So I believe that they are two different pairs of earrings. Hope this helps.


----------



## iggybedora

Vermeer said:


> Hi Iggy, I believe the dimensions listed on her website are incorrect. I’ve caught several mistakes before. Check out the stone carat info- the more expensive pair is 6ctw of turquoise, the less expensive pair is 3ctw. So I believe that they are two different pairs of earrings. Hope this helps.


Ah ok makes sense. Her model pics don't help either. Wish she would show them side by side. Thanks!


----------



## DS2006

I have also caught mistakes on her site and either Saks or Bloomingdales. On one of the dept store sites, they had a classic oval chain designated as Arno, and I knew by the pricing what it actually was. So be very careful to compare the store info with the TSC site if something seems off. The other thing that drives me nuts is that different sites have different ways to measure the amulet sizes and they don't always designate small, medium, etc.!!! Sometimes you can only tell by the price.

I am trying to force myself to wait until fall F&F to buy anything else. I have bought a LOT in the first quarter of this year! But I sold a couple of things last year and used that money to buy all of these TSC pieces.

I finally got a potential date for my special order earrings and sea star pendant to arrive at Bloomingdale's...April 15th. So hopefully I will have them soon!

And by the way, I am sending my classic oval chain to TSC to have two inches added today, so I will report back on how that process goes!


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> I have also caught mistakes on her site and either Saks or Bloomingdales. On one of the dept store sites, they had a classic oval chain designated as Arno, and I knew by the pricing what it actually was. So be very careful to compare the store info with the TSC site if something seems off. The other thing that drives me nuts is that different sites have different ways to measure the amulet sizes and they don't always designate small, medium, etc.!!! Sometimes you can only tell by the price.
> 
> I am trying to force myself to wait until fall F&F to buy anything else. I have bought a LOT in the first quarter of this year! But I sold a couple of things last year and used that money to buy all of these TSC pieces.
> 
> I finally got a potential date for my special order earrings and sea star pendant to arrive at Bloomingdale's...April 15th. So hopefully I will have them soon!
> 
> And by the way, I am sending my classic oval chain to TSC to have two inches added today, so I will report back on how that process goes!


Ooh can't wait to see your pendant and new chain! And I'm also trying to hold off until fall but this is tempting hehe


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

bought the small vine amulet during saks f&f 
	

		
			
		

		
	



sorry for the shoddy image, but it’s on a chain i got from etsy so that i can wear it as a lariat as well


----------



## DS2006

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> bought the small vine amulet during saks f&f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363244
> 
> sorry for the shoddy image, but it’s on a chain i got from etsy so that i can wear it as a lariat as well



I LOVE the vine amulets and that chain looks really good with it!


----------



## DS2006

DS2006 said:


> Good news! Bloomingdale’s F&F just started with 20% off (thru 4/3) and at least one owl amulet is included!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/temple-st.-clair-18k-owl-pendant-with-blue-sapphire-diamond-pave?ID=639424&CategoryID=3376
> 
> 
> 
> It also appears that Rakuten has 6% cash back, but I can’t be certain whether it works with TSC since I haven’t tried it.



@opensesame  Also, during the last sale I wanted a couple of TSC pieces that Bloomingdale's didn't have on their site, and they special ordered it for me from TSC. Mine is taking at least two months to arrive and I have been told it can be 90 days. You'd just have to call a Bloomingdale's and speak to someone who sells TSC to do an order. I called a NYC store since I figured they sell a lot of TSC.


----------



## opensesame

DS2006 said:


> @opensesame  Also, during the last sale I wanted a couple of TSC pieces that Bloomingdale's didn't have on their site, and they special ordered it for me from TSC. Mine is taking at least two months to arrive and I have been told it can be 90 days. You'd just have to call a Bloomingdale's and speak to someone who sells TSC to do an order. I called a NYC store since I figured they sell a lot of TSC.



Wow thanks for sharing so much info with me. I think I will call Bloomingdale’s NYC since I want the small owl amulet & they don’t have it online. I hope it’s on sale!! 20% is a lot for me.


----------



## DS2006

opensesame said:


> Wow thanks for sharing so much info with me. I think I will call Bloomingdale’s NYC since I want the small owl amulet & they don’t have it online. I hope it’s on sale!! 20% is a lot for me.


20% is a significant amount to save on any TSC piece! Good luck and let us know if they place the order for you. If not, I'd call a different NYC Bloomingdales. There's one on 59th and one in Soho, I believe.


----------



## sjunky13

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> bought the small vine amulet during saks f&f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363244
> 
> sorry for the shoddy image, but it’s on a chain i got from etsy so that i can wear it as a lariat as well


Congrats!!  This is beautiful!! xo


----------



## sjunky13

DS2006 said:


> Oh, forgot to post the Pineapple with ribbon chain and classic oval chain. They did not have classic round for me to try. I am leaning towards one over the other. Sorry for all the huge pictures. These two are a little larger than the real items.
> 
> View attachment 5358880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358881


Congratulations on this very special peace. I feel this is your signature piece and is so beautiful! Your trip sounds lovely!!
Can you share more pics and modeling pics for us?


----------



## DS2006

sjunky13 said:


> Congratulations on this very special peace. I feel this is your signature piece and is so beautiful! Your trip sounds lovely!!
> Can you share more pics and modeling pics for us?


Thank you! I just sent my 32" chain to TSC to add two inches! So when it comes back, I'll try to take a few pictures of it on!


----------



## opensesame

Thanks to your help I managed to order owl amulet with the 20% discount! I actually had another 15% code in hand which I was able to stack on top of the 20%. It is my very first TSC piece & am very excited 



DS2006 said:


> 20% is a significant amount to save on any TSC piece! Good luck and let us know if they place the order for you. If not, I'd call a different NYC Bloomingdales. There's one on 59th and one in Soho, I believe.


----------



## restricter

opensesame said:


> Thanks to your help I managed to order owl amulet with the 20% discount! I actually had another 15% code in hand which I was able to stack on top of the 20%. It is my very first TSC piece & am very excited


Congratulation! It’s a very special piece and I hope it brings you joy.


----------



## DS2006

opensesame said:


> Thanks to your help I managed to order owl amulet with the 20% discount! I actually had another 15% code in hand which I was able to stack on top of the 20%. It is my very first TSC piece & am very excited


Yay, that is the best news! So excited for you! Can't wait to see it!  I am still waiting for my own ordered pieces but hopefully they will be there in the next couple of weeks. It's definitely worth waiting to get the discounts!


----------



## etoile de mer

Happy to share more moonstone pieces!  


Small Sea Star Pendant on a Fine Round Chain





Trio Earrings





Trio Earrings and Sea Star Pendant


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Happy to share more moonstone pieces!
> 
> 
> Small Sea Star Pendant on a Fine Round Chain
> 
> View attachment 5370807
> 
> 
> 
> Trio Earrings
> 
> View attachment 5370809
> 
> 
> 
> Trio Earrings and Sea Star Pendant
> 
> View attachment 5370810


Oh, these are so beautiful!!!  Now I am more excited about my sea star arriving after seeing your pictures! Would love to see a neck shot if you get a chance. It looks great on your fine round chain! (I haven't taken the tags off my ribbon chain just in case it doesn't work with this pendant.)  I LOVE the earrings you chose to go with it! It makes a beautiful set!


----------



## iggybedora

etoile de mer said:


> Happy to share more moonstone pieces!
> 
> 
> Small Sea Star Pendant on a Fine Round Chain
> 
> View attachment 5370807
> 
> 
> 
> Trio Earrings
> 
> View attachment 5370809
> 
> 
> 
> Trio Earrings and Sea Star Pendant
> 
> View attachment 5370810


WOW beautiful moonstone set! I especially love the sea star!! It also looks pretty sizable for the small size and I like that it is curved.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Oh, these are so beautiful!!!  Now I am more excited about my sea star arriving after seeing your pictures! Would love to see a neck shot if you get a chance. It looks great on your fine round chain! (I haven't taken the tags off my ribbon chain just in case it doesn't work with this pendant.)  I LOVE the earrings you chose to go with it! It makes a beautiful set!



Thanks so much, so glad you enjoyed seeing!  I've been thinking of you and your starfish, I hope it  arrives soon! Will absolutely take a modelling pic for you. Today we are working on a landscaping project, so hopefully I can do so tomorrow. Was happy to see it looks okay on the Fine Round Chain. TSC pics appear to show it on the Ribbon Chain, which also looks so pretty! Like you, I'm trying not to buy all the chains!  The Trio earrings are really elegant, love them. They're a bit bigger than I was expecting, almost enough of a statement to wear alone. I may want daintier moonstone earrings to wear with the small starfish pendant. Always something to add to my list! 



iggybedora said:


> WOW beautiful moonstone set! I especially love the sea star!! It also looks pretty sizable for the small size and I like that it is curved.



Many thanks!  These pieces are so beautifully crafted, both front and back. Yes, the starfish is curved! I'll take some more pics. I find it hard to capture the beauty of the moonstone!


----------



## etoile de mer

TSC packaging features Temple's watercolors. So pretty!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks so much, so glad you enjoyed seeing!  I've been thinking of you and your starfish, I hope it  arrives soon! Will absolutely take a modelling pic for you. Today we are working on a landscaping project, so hopefully I can do so tomorrow. Was happy to see it looks okay on the Fine Round Chain. TSC pics appear to show it on the Ribbon Chain, which also looks so pretty! Like you, I'm trying not to buy all the chains!  The Trio earrings are really elegant, love them. They're a bit bigger than I was expecting, almost enough of a statement to wear alone. I may want daintier moonstone earrings to wear with the small starfish pendant. Always something to add to my list!
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks!  These pieces are so beautifully crafted, both front and back. Yes, the starfish is curved! I'll take some more pics. I find it hard to capture the beauty of the moonstone!



You know, I found the all the TSC earrings larger than I imagined them when I went to Croghan's. I think the online photos make them look a little smaller than they actually are!

The boxes with the watercolors are very beautiful! Croghan's gave me a TSC box in addition to their box, but the TSC is all blue with the Temple St Clair and her monogram symbol in gold.  Makes me want to order something from there to get the box!


----------



## limom

DS2006 said:


> You know, I found the all the TSC earrings larger than I imagined them when I went to Croghan's. I think the online photos make them look a little smaller than they actually are!
> 
> The boxes with the watercolors are very beautiful! Croghan's gave me a TSC box in addition to their box, but the TSC is all blue with the Temple St Clair and her monogram symbol in gold.  Makes me want to order something from there to get the box!


Same here!

How do you get a watercolor box?


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> You know, I found the all the TSC earrings larger than I imagined them when I went to Croghan's. I think the online photos make them look a little smaller than they actually are!
> 
> The boxes with the watercolors are very beautiful! Croghan's gave me a TSC box in addition to their box, but the TSC is all blue with the Temple St Clair and her monogram symbol in gold.  Makes me want to order something from there to get the box!



So interesting to hear your impressions of the earrings having now seen some in person. And, even with trying to get a sense of size from the dimensions (priniting to scale, etc...), I'm finding the pieces just feel bigger in person!

Regarding the pretty boxes, those are what I've received as an outer box. My items have arrived in a blue pouch within a smaller blue box (like you described) then placed in the watercolor boxes within the shipping box. Not sure what I'll do with the pretty boxes, but fun for storage of some sort!  



limom said:


> Same here!
> 
> How do you get a watercolor box?



Hi limom, when ordering from the Temple St Clair website, my items have been sent in the watercolor boxes. Earlier in the spring my items arrived in the bird box, and most recently I received items in the bee box.


----------



## limom

Thanks @etoile de mer
I guess you cant get it all, a discount and a pretty box. I’ll deal


----------



## etoile de mer

limom said:


> Thanks @etoile de mer
> I guess you cant get it all, a discount and a pretty box. I’ll deal



@limom  Maybe the boxes are available at trunk shows, too? It seems often discounts are offered with those events. Are you considering some pieces?


----------



## limom

etoile de mer said:


> @limom  Maybe the boxes are available at trunk shows, too? It seems often discounts are offered with those events. Are you considering some pieces?


I decided to order a small pick me up.
The rainbow ring. It will be my 2022 summer wedding ring…


----------



## etoile de mer

limom said:


> I decided to order a small pick me up.
> The rainbow ring. It will be my 2022 summer wedding ring…



Oh, beautiful! Can't wait to see, and congratulations in advance!


----------



## limom

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, beautiful! Can't wait to see, and congratulations in advance!


Thank you… it is here….
Not the best pic


----------



## etoile de mer

limom said:


> Thank you… it is here….
> Not the best pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372151



Thanks for sharing!  I love the engraving on this one, too, so perfect for your wedding!


----------



## iggybedora

limom said:


> Thank you… it is here….
> Not the best pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372151


Beautiful! Does it have the Dante quote engraved on the inside?


----------



## etoile de mer

Coming back with a reverse side pic of the moonstone Trio earrings and the small Sea Star pendant.





Here's a modelling pic of both, with the Sea Star on the Fine Round chain. Chain is clasped at about 16". Excuse my messy hair! Not a great photo, I feel like the camera angle is making the starfish look a bit smaller than it actually is.


----------



## limom

iggybedora said:


> Beautiful! Does it have the Dante quote engraved on the inside?


It does. This is what sold me on the ring  
The inscriptions are on the rims of the ring.





etoile de mer said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I love the engraving on this one, too, so perfect for your wedding!


oh dear, I have been married for 30 years, this would be ring number….
Too many to count…


----------



## etoile de mer

limom said:


> View attachment 5372268
> View attachment 5372269
> 
> 
> oh dear, I have been married for 30 years, this would be ring number….
> Too many to count…



Ah, I see! I have a few different rings I wear as my wedding band, I like variety. Fun to have a few to choose from!


----------



## DS2006

limom said:


> It does. This is what sold me on the ring
> The inscriptions are on the rims of the ring.
> View attachment 5372268
> View attachment 5372269
> 
> 
> oh dear, I have been married for 30 years, this would be ring number….
> Too many to count…


I love the inscription, too. This was a good piece to get the inscription!  I like the idea of a summer wedding band! I am all for multiples (rings, not husbands)!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Coming back with a reverse side pic of the moonstone Trio earrings and the small Sea Star pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5372206
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a modelling pic of both, with the Sea Star on the Fine Round chain. Chain is clasped at about 16". Excuse my messy hair! Not a great photo, I feel like the camera angle is making the starfish look a bit smaller than it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 5372232


Thank you! I think the size looks nice on both! Such pretty pieces for spring and summer!


----------



## iggybedora

etoile de mer said:


> Coming back with a reverse side pic of the moonstone Trio earrings and the small Sea Star pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5372206
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a modelling pic of both, with the Sea Star on the Fine Round chain. Chain is clasped at about 16". Excuse my messy hair! Not a great photo, I feel like the camera angle is making the starfish look a bit smaller than it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 5372232


The set looks so good on you!!


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> The set looks so good on you!!



Many thanks!  How did I not have any of her moonstone pieces before this year?! Gosh, I love them all! Still pondering an amulet...


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Thank you… it is here….
> Not the best pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372151


Perfect…enjoy!


----------



## limom

etoile de mer said:


> Many thanks!  How did I not have any of her moonstone pieces before this year?! Gosh, I love them all! Still pondering an amulet...


You have such a beautiful style. 
Thank you for the introduction to the St Clair brand.
Those amulets


----------



## etoile de mer

limom said:


> You have such a beautiful style.
> Thank you for the introduction to the St Clair brand.
> Those amulets



Thank you so much, such a nice compliment!  I'm so glad you've joined us here and are having fun discovering the brand. Yes, the amulets are !


----------



## smile10281

Just received a few new pieces yesterday - medium rock crystal heart pendant, large color wheel pendant, and 24” ribbon chain. The color wheel is so, so pretty in person.


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> Just received a few new pieces yesterday - medium rock crystal heart pendant, large color wheel pendant, and 24” ribbon chain. The color wheel is so, so pretty in person.


Oh, those are both beautiful!!! The 24" chain will be very versatile since you can wear it at any length! I love the ribbon chain!


----------



## WingNut

etoile de mer said:


> Coming back with a reverse side pic of the moonstone Trio earrings and the small Sea Star pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5372206
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a modelling pic of both, with the Sea Star on the Fine Round chain. Chain is clasped at about 16". Excuse my messy hair! Not a great photo, I feel like the camera angle is making the starfish look a bit smaller than it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 5372232


I love this look!


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> Oh, those are both beautiful!!! The 24" chain will be very versatile since you can wear it at any length! I love the ribbon chain!


Thank you!!


----------



## opensesame

Ladies! I just received earrings I ordered from Bloomingdale’s during their sale. It arrived in a Brown paper bag wrapped around the box without any stuffing or bubbles . I’m disappointed and am checking if the item has any scratches. It also didn’t come with certificate of authenticity. I see many people have that piece of paper. Is this normal? I am still waiting for amulet necklace…I thought it would at least be packaged in a brown box.


----------



## limom

smile10281 said:


> Just received a few new pieces yesterday - medium rock crystal heart pendant, large color wheel pendant, and 24” ribbon chain. The color wheel is so, so pretty in person.


That wheel, how did I miss this magnificent piece of sunshine?
Enjoy, those two pieces, so pretty. 

@opensesame .
No certificate for me either. Is it necessary?


----------



## smile10281

limom said:


> That wheel, how did I miss this magnificent piece of sunshine?
> Enjoy, those two pieces, so pretty.


Thank you!! 

Your ring is a stunner . I’m with you, @DS2006 and @etoile de mer that it’s a great idea to have multiple wedding rings!


----------



## etoile de mer

WingNut said:


> I love this look!



Thank you so much!


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> Just received a few new pieces yesterday - medium rock crystal heart pendant, large color wheel pendant, and 24” ribbon chain. The color wheel is so, so pretty in person.



I bet your color wheel sparkles like crazy!  And, I love the puffy, crystal hearts, so pretty. Looks perfect on the ribbon chain, too.


----------



## etoile de mer

opensesame said:


> Ladies! I just received earrings I ordered from Bloomingdale’s during their sale. It arrived in a Brown paper bag wrapped around the box without any stuffing or bubbles . I’m disappointed and am checking if the item has any scratches. It also didn’t come with certificate of authenticity. I see many people have that piece of paper. Is this normal? I am still waiting for amulet necklace…I thought it would at least be packaged in a brown box.





limom said:


> @opensesame .
> No certificate for me either. Is it necessary?




@opensesame, so sorry to hear of the packaging issue! Geesh!! Hopefully all's okay with your earrings.

Regarding the authenticity card, I think maybe it's a new thing? Until recently, I was away from the brand, but in the past TSC pieces never came with those cards. Pieces sent directly from TSC I've received recently come with them. Not sure what's customary for the department stores to send.

@opensesame and @limom, maybe TSC would give you an authenticity card if you want, or feel you need one? Especially since the pieces were bought from authorized retailers the cards don't seem necessary. But certainly reasonable to ask for cards if you want to keep a card with each piece.


----------



## limom

etoile de mer said:


> @opensesame, so sorry to hear of the packaging issue! Geesh!! Hopefully all's okay with your earrings.
> 
> Regarding the authenticity card, I think maybe it's a new thing? Until recently, I was away from the brand, but in the past TSC pieces never came with those cards. Pieces sent directly from TSC I've received recently come with them. Not sure what's customary for the department stores to send.
> 
> @opensesame and @limom, maybe TSC would give you an authenticity card if you want, or feel you need one? Especially since the pieces were bought from authorized dealers the cards don't seem necessary. But certainly reasonable to ask for cards if you want to keep a card with each piece?


I am on file with Saks. That is good enough for me.


----------



## opensesame

limom said:


> That wheel, how did I miss this magnificent piece of sunshine?
> Enjoy, those two pieces, so pretty.
> 
> @opensesame .
> No certificate for me either. Is it necessary?



I guess it’s not necessary, but I want one if everyone else is getting one


----------



## opensesame

etoile de mer said:


> @opensesame, so sorry to hear of the packaging issue! Geesh!! Hopefully all's okay with your earrings.
> 
> Regarding the authenticity card, I think maybe it's a new thing? Until recently, I was away from the brand, but in the past TSC pieces never came with those cards. Pieces sent directly from TSC I've received recently come with them. Not sure what's customary for the department stores to send.
> 
> @opensesame and @limom, maybe TSC would give you an authenticity card if you want, or feel you need one? Especially since the pieces were bought from authorized retailers the cards don't seem necessary. But certainly reasonable to ask for cards if you want to keep a card with each piece.



I just received the owl amulet and I love it! I‘m surprised it didn’t require signature and package again arrived in a UPS bag & brown shopper bag. At least the items came intact. I forgot I have purchase record from Bloomingdale’s so I will probably not ask for one. Thanks for sharing your past purchase experiences. It put my mind to rest. 

My amulet is made in Thailand and it’s beautifully made. I got the smallest owl and it’s smaller than I anticipated, but It’s perfect for everyday wear. I believe my earrings are made in Italy. Both items came with travel pouch and TSC Paper box. Hope I get to collect more in the future!


----------



## DS2006

opensesame said:


> Ladies! I just received earrings I ordered from Bloomingdale’s during their sale. It arrived in a Brown paper bag wrapped around the box without any stuffing or bubbles . I’m disappointed and am checking if the item has any scratches. It also didn’t come with certificate of authenticity. I see many people have that piece of paper. Is this normal? I am still waiting for amulet necklace…I thought it would at least be packaged in a brown box.



I think the packaging must depend on what store or person handles the shipping. I ordered 2 chains and they came separately from two different locations. But both were in blue Bloomingdale's boxes inside a larger box, and they included the TSC travel pouches. I also bought an amulet at a jeweler. None of them came with any kind of certificate of authenticity. As long as you have sales receipts, that's all that's necessary.

Glad you got the amulet! I hope you'll post a picture of your pieces soon!

(Oh, and delivery people drop off signature-required items to me all the time and leave it at the door! Covid changed the rules and they apparently haven't gone back to actually getting someone to sign!)


----------



## DS2006

My classic oval chain came back yesterday afternoon  after being lengthened by 2" to be 34"! TSC actually only had it a week! It looks great and is the right length for me (I am 5’6”). They sent it back in a blue TSC box and included a travel pouch! Very happy with their service!  I took a quick picture to show the length. The shipping was covered in the price quoted both ways. So I felt it was very reasonable!


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> My classic oval chain came back yesterday afternoon  after being lengthened by 2" to be 34"! TSC actually only had it a week! It looks great and is the right length for me (I am 5’6”). They sent it back in a blue TSC box and included a travel pouch! Very happy with their service!  I took a quick picture to show the length. The shipping was covered in the price quoted both ways. So I felt it was very reasonable!
> 
> View attachment 5375190


The new length looks perfect!!!

Just love your pineapple amulet! It looks so good on your oval chain!!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> My classic oval chain came back yesterday afternoon  after being lengthened by 2" to be 34"! TSC actually only had it a week! It looks great and is the right length for me (I am 5’6”). They sent it back in a blue TSC box and included a travel pouch! Very happy with their service!  I took a quick picture to show the length. The shipping was covered in the price quoted both ways. So I felt it was very reasonable!
> 
> View attachment 5375190



@DS2006, so beautiful!!  Everything about this looks perfect! I love both the length of the chain and your gorgeous Pineapple Amulet on the Classic Oval! So glad you had a nice experience, too. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Cool Breeze

DS2006 said:


> My classic oval chain came back yesterday afternoon  after being lengthened by 2" to be 34"! TSC actually only had it a week! It looks great and is the right length for me (I am 5’6”). They sent it back in a blue TSC box and included a travel pouch! Very happy with their service!  I took a quick picture to show the length. The shipping was covered in the price quoted both ways. So I felt it was very reasonable!
> 
> View attachment 5375190


The chain and amulet look beautiful!!  You wear them well.  Good decision on the chain‘s length.


----------



## opensesame

It’s my first time sharing photo on purseforum. I hope it looks alright. I decided to use the chain I have already but wants a thicker chain.


----------



## DS2006

opensesame said:


> It’s my first time sharing photo on purseforum. I hope it looks alright. I decided to use the chain I have already but wants a thicker chain.


Those look beautiful together! The little owl is so adorable! I love it in the small size! Congrats on your first TSC pieces! I hope you'll enjoy them and add to your collection over time!


----------



## opensesame

DS2006 said:


> Those look beautiful together! The little owl is so adorable! I love it in the small size! Congrats on your first TSC pieces! I hope you'll enjoy them and add to your collection over time!



Thank you! I’m so glad to collect something so unique and beautiful. I’m flipping through this forum and really enjoy looking at everyone’s collections.


----------



## smile10281

opensesame said:


> It’s my first time sharing photo on purseforum. I hope it looks alright. I decided to use the chain I have already but wants a thicker chain.


Congratulations!! I think this looks like a perfect pairing! Thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## etoile de mer

opensesame said:


> It’s my first time sharing photo on purseforum. I hope it looks alright. I decided to use the chain I have already but wants a thicker chain.



@opensesame, such fun first pieces! I love what you chose, and they'll look beautiful worn together. The more I see the owl amulets the more I want one! Even though I previously (and very recently)  have said that I only want a small TSC collection, my wish list keep growing! 

Your photo looks perfect, so great to see the details of your pieces. Many thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## DS2006

Discount alert for *Saks*. $50 off every $200 spent with up to $500 discount. So this works for items up to $2000 (equaling 25% off) or at $2500 it would still be $500 off which would be a 20% discount.  Above $2500 it would be less than 20%. There is something I want that's a little over $2500 and I am trying to decide whether to go for it or wait for a higher sale.

Sunday, April 10 through Thursday, April 14
Online, use code *GETMORESF* at checkout


----------



## DS2006

The Adventurine has an article on the Charleston amulets. There is an error in the article at this time which repeats the Sword Gate text and leaves out the description of the Pineapple Gate. I hope they correct it. It describes the Rainbow Row amulet that should be released soon.  Some of the pictures I have already posted earlier.









						Charleston Landmarks Inspired These Amulets
					

Temple St. Clair designed the jewels for Croghan's Jewel Box in South Carolina




					theadventurine.com


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Discount alert for *Saks*. $50 off every $200 spent with up to $500 discount. So this works for items up to $2000 (equaling 25% off) or at $2500 it would still be $500 off which would be a 20% discount.  Above $2500 it would be less than 20%. There is something I want that's a little over $2500 and I am trying to decide whether to go for it or wait for a higher sale.
> 
> Sunday, April 10 through Thursday, April 14
> Online, use code *GETMORESF* at checkout



The various promotions have seemed almost continuous recently. I wonder if TSC will start to opt-out at some point?




DS2006 said:


> The Adventurine has an article on the Charleston amulets. There is an error in the article at this time which repeats the Sword Gate text and leaves out the description of the Pineapple Gate. I hope they correct it. It describes the Rainbow Row amulet that should be released soon.  Some of the pictures I have already posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charleston Landmarks Inspired These Amulets
> 
> 
> Temple St. Clair designed the jewels for Croghan's Jewel Box in South Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theadventurine.com



Thanks for sharing!  Looking forward to seeing pics of Rainbow Row amulet!


----------



## restricter

Tortellini is modeling the medium Vine Amulet and a fine round chain.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> The various promotions have seemed almost continuous recently. I wonder if TSC will start to opt-out at some point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!  Looking forward to seeing pics of Rainbow Row amulet!


Yes, I am very conscious of the fact that TSC may eventually opt out of the sales. That is part of the reason I got my chains now, and I can add a few pendants/amulets over time.

I am also very curious about the Rainbow Row amulet. I seriously hope I don’t like it!


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> Tortellini is modeling the medium Vine Amulet and a fine round chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377740



Beautifully modelled! What other pieces does Tortellini love to wear?


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Yes, I am very conscious of the fact that TSC may eventually opt out of the sales. That is part of the reason I got my chains now, and I can add a few pendants/amulets over time.
> 
> I am also very curious about the Rainbow Row amulet. I seriously hope I don’t like it!



So smart to have gotten your chains when you did! 

Now that you've had your 32"+ Classic Oval a bit, can you imagine also wanting/wearing the Arno? I'm hoping the 32" Classic Oval could be my multipurpose long chain (that I've yet to purchase ). I do like the look of the Arno, but I think the Classic Oval might be more versatile for various pendants. What are your thoughts? And, I forgot to ask if you saw an Arno at Croghans.

Ah, yes, I hope I hate the Rainbow Row Amulet!!


----------



## etoile de mer

sorry, dupe post!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> So smart to have gotten your chains when you did!
> 
> Now that you've had your 32"+ Classic Oval a bit, can you imagine also wanting/wearing the Arno? I'm hoping the 32" Classic Oval could be my multipurpose long chain (that I've yet to purchase ). I do like the look of the Arno, but I think the Classic Oval might be more versatile for various pendants. I forgot to ask if you saw an Arno at Croghans.
> 
> Ah, yes, I hope I hate the Rainbow Row Amulet!!



I didn’t see an Arno at Croghan’s. They were out of all the larger chains and only had the smallest ones. But I have decided that the classic oval is substantial but will work for medium or large amulets or pendants, and Arno might be a little less versatile. This is a quick pic I took this weekend that kind of shows the scale of the chain to the medium amulet. Sorry it’s not a great pic, as usual!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I didn’t see an Arno at Croghan’s. They were out of all the larger chains and only had the smallest ones. But I have decided that the classic oval is substantial but will work for medium or large amulets or pendants, and Arno might be a little less versatile. This is a quick pic I took this weekend that kind of shows the scale of the chain to the medium amulet. Sorry it’s not a great pic, as usual!
> 
> View attachment 5378646



I love that pairing so much!  Thanks for sharing your photo and thoughts!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Thought the TSC fans would appreciate this post in my IG feed


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More from Jill Newman


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## iggybedora

Cosmopolitan said:


> More from Jill Newman
> 
> View attachment 5382547
> View attachment 5382548


Ah I love moon and sun face pendants! I haven't seen these on sale anywhere yet. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DS2006

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5382551


Loved seeing all of these, thank you!


----------



## bagsforme

I have a lot TSC that I've collected over the years.  I don't wear much jewelry anymore.  The resell on it isn't good at all!


----------



## DS2006

bagsforme said:


> I have a lot TSC that I've collected over the years.  I don't wear much jewelry anymore.  The resell on it isn't good at all!



Maybe stay on this thread for awhile and you’ll get the urge to wear it again! We’d love to see pictures!


----------



## iggybedora

bagsforme said:


> I have a lot TSC that I've collected over the years.  I don't wear much jewelry anymore.  The resell on it isn't good at all!


I agree with @DS2006 and would also love to see your collection!


----------



## bagsforme

My TSC collection.  Had more but sold it.  The two necklaces on left are not TSC but the charms are.


----------



## iggybedora

bagsforme said:


> My TSC collection.  Had more but sold it.  The two necklaces on left are not TSC but the charms are.
> 
> View attachment 5385151


Many thanks for sharing! It's great to see designs not currently in production (and the ones that are brought back).


----------



## etoile de mer

bagsforme said:


> I have a lot TSC that I've collected over the years.  I don't wear much jewelry anymore.  The resell on it isn't good at all!



About six years ago, I had good luck selling some TSC pieces I'd decided didn't suit me. But, I guess it's still a niche brand with a more limited market if one wants to let go of things. The positive to me, her designs are less recognizable, which I really like.



bagsforme said:


> My TSC collection.  Had more but sold it.  The two necklaces on left are not TSC but the charms are.
> 
> View attachment 5385151



Thanks for sharing your collection!   You have a little owl amulet!  The serpent amulet is also so beautiful, I love its fluid design.


----------



## DS2006

bagsforme said:


> My TSC collection.  Had more but sold it.  The two necklaces on left are not TSC but the charms are.
> 
> View attachment 5385151


These are beautiful! You really have a nice collection! Thanks so much for sharing them with us!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> About six years ago, I had good luck selling some TSC pieces I'd decided didn't suit me. But, I guess it's still a niche brand with a more limited market if one wants to let go of things. The positive to me, her designs are less recognizable, which I really like.



I just wanted to comment on this. I really agree with liking the fact that most people wouldn't recognize the brand or cost of these pieces, but they will see them as beautiful (which is why I buy them). I won't have a large collection, but I hope to have a small collection of special pieces I really love and enjoy. I consider them to be heirloom quality. I also have a small collection of VCA, and it is perhaps one of the very few jewelry brands that will hold value. But it is so high priced at the outset, too!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I just wanted to comment on this. I really agree with liking the fact that most people wouldn't recognize the brand or cost of these pieces, but they will see them as beautiful (which is why I buy them). I won't have a large collection, but I hope to have a small collection of special pieces I really love and enjoy. I consider them to be heirloom quality. I also have a small collection of VCA, and it is perhaps one of the very few jewelry brands that will hold value. But it is so high priced at the outset, too!



Yes, I feel the same! And, TSC and VCA are really the only brands I'm drawn to right now. You have beautiful VCA pieces! I'd like a small VCA collection. I see that path as possibly a big rabbit hole for me, though , so I'd need to stay focused. But, right now, I'm succeeding in spending funds here! I also want to go through another round of letting things go. Thankfully still love most, but tastes and lifestyle change.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Yes, I feel the same! And, TSC and VCA are really the only brands I'm drawn to right now. You have beautiful VCA pieces! I'd like a small VCA collection. I see that path as possibly a big rabbit hole for me, though , so I'd need to stay focused. But, right now, I'm succeeding in spending funds here! I also want to go through another round of letting things go. Thankfully still love most, but tastes and lifestyle change.


Thank you! Yes, VCA and TSC for me, too!!! What's funny is that I've had the chance three times to buy limited or special order VCA bracelets, and I think I will end up selling them all because they don't exactly fit my overall plan (mainly wg pave, onyx, and mop). When I lose focus and have the chance to buy an unexpected item on a whim, I then feel like I either have to buy another piece to go with it or else sell it! I absolutely must stop doing that. VCA can be a huge and expensive rabbit hole, but I am trying hard to stay focused! My TSC will be all yg because that's mainly what she offers now, plus I feel her designs are best in yellow gold anyway. There are a couple more pieces that I want (after my orders finally come), but after that, I'll only add an occasional piece that I just absolutely love.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! Yes, VCA and TSC for me, too!!! What's funny is that I've had the chance three times to buy limited or special order VCA bracelets, and I think I will end up selling them all because they don't exactly fit my overall plan (mainly wg pave, onyx, and mop). When I lose focus and have the chance to buy an unexpected item on a whim, I then feel like I either have to buy another piece to go with it or else sell it! I absolutely must stop doing that. VCA can be a huge and expensive rabbit hole, but I am trying hard to stay focused! My TSC will be all yg because that's mainly what she offers now, plus I feel her designs are best in yellow gold anyway. There are a couple more pieces that I want (after my orders finally come), but after that, I'll only add an occasional piece that I just absolutely love.



Yes, so easy to get distracted by lovely, shiny objects that unexpectedly pop up! And, as you noted, VCA is so expensive. But, at least if you decide to let those pieces go now, there seems to be very high demand!

For VCA, I love the WG MOP!!  I also love the YG Frivole...and the WG pave Frivole. With both TSC and VCA I have to reign myself in a bit, and choose pieces I'll feel comfortable wearing frequently, in various settings. I also get overwhelmed when I feel I have too many things, and really like the idea of having less, overall. I like your TSC plan. I feel the same, I plan on buying a few more pieces now, and then just look forward to seeing what she creates going forward.


----------



## etoile de mer

I love the Earth Day post today on the TSC Instagram page.  The TSC IG page is the only one I regularly visit. As a non IG member, Instagram limits my clicks. It seems I get about 4-6 before they lock me out for an indeterminate time period.   So, I save all my clicks for reading the TSC posts!


----------



## etoile de mer

The River chains are so pretty! Has anyone seen the smaller link version in person? Wondering what size pendants best pair with it. Here's a pic of both sizes as shown on the TSC site.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> The River chains are so pretty! Has anyone seen the smaller link version in person? Wondering what size pendants best pair with it. Here's a pic of both sizes as shown on the TSC site.
> 
> View attachment 5387970


I have also noticed the small River chains and am curious about them, too. The original one is fairly large, so I am guessing the smaller one might be similar in size to Classic Round or Oval? I'd think it would be larger than the ribbon chain, but I am not sure. It's frustrating that none of the sites show pictures of models wearing the chain yet. I think that design was part of the Nature Deconstructed series. I may have posted the link to a video on that from her IG page awhile back. Of course, the smaller chain wasn't around at that time.


----------



## limom

Since when jewelry is so perceived into an investment?
As long as it is gold, the value is there.
It is an investment for my finger and eyes only.


----------



## Vermeer

I recently got the small river chain. I love it as well! Here’s a photo:


----------



## DS2006

Vermeer said:


> I recently got the small river chain. I love it as well! Here’s a photo:
> View attachment 5388551


Love both sizes! Would you say small River is about the size of the Ribbon chain? I guess comparing prices might help us  figure out the other chains that are closest in size, too.

Ironically, I just saw a pic on IG and came on here to post for @etoile de mer !


----------



## DS2006

limom said:


> Since when jewelry is so perceived into an investment?
> As long as it is gold, the value is there.
> It is an investment for my finger and eyes only.
> View attachment 5388362


Beautiful! And I agree!


----------



## smile10281

Vermeer said:


> I recently got the small river chain. I love it as well! Here’s a photo:
> View attachment 5388551


LOVE this, @Vermeer !! I was enabled by your previous posts on the River chain and purchased it to wear with my vine amulet and heart charm.  The smaller version of the chain looks so nice!!! Too bad that I am now on ban island! 

ETA pics of the combinations. Stylings also inspired by @Vermeer


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> LOVE this, @Vermeer !! I was enabled by your previous posts on the River chain and purchased it to wear with my vine amulet and heart charm.  The smaller version of the chain looks so nice!!! Too bad that I am now on ban island!
> 
> ETA pics of the combinations. Stylings also inspired by @Vermeer
> 
> View attachment 5388609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388610


Love yours so much, too!!! It’s a great choice in general but I love it especially with the vine amulet!


----------



## etoile de mer

limom said:


> Since when jewelry is so perceived into an investment?
> As long as it is gold, the value is there.
> It is an investment for my finger and eyes only.
> View attachment 5388362



So glad you're enjoying your beautiful ring!  Purchase jewelry as an investment? Nope, I'm with you, mine is for visual pleasure only.  If I change my mind about something and decide to let it go, I'm just happy if I don't lose too much in the process!


----------



## etoile de mer

Vermeer said:


> I recently got the small river chain. I love it as well! Here’s a photo:
> View attachment 5388551





DS2006 said:


> Love both sizes! Would you say small River is about the size of the Ribbon chain? I guess comparing prices might help us  figure out the other chains that are closest in size, too.
> 
> Ironically, I just saw a pic on IG and came on here to post for @etoile de mer !
> 
> View attachment 5388608



@Vermeer and @DS2006, thanks so much, such great reference pics!


----------



## limom

etoile de mer said:


> So glad you're enjoying your beautiful ring!  Purchase jewelry as an investment? Nope, I'm with you, mine is for visual pleasure only.  If I change my mind about something and decide to let it go, I'm just happy if I don't lose too much in the process!


I usually give my unwanted jewelry to friends and family.
In case of hard time, I will sell for scrap/resell and hope for the best


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> LOVE this, @Vermeer !! I was enabled by your previous posts on the River chain and purchased it to wear with my vine amulet and heart charm.  The smaller version of the chain looks so nice!!! Too bad that I am now on ban island!
> 
> ETA pics of the combinations. Stylings also inspired by @Vermeer
> 
> View attachment 5388609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388610



Beautiful worn both long and short!  !! I love the way you've hung your heart from the clasp, so that the adorable temple charm gets in on the action, too! So pretty!


----------



## Vermeer

smile10281 said:


> LOVE this, @Vermeer !! I was enabled by your previous posts on the River chain and purchased it to wear with my vine amulet and heart charm.  The smaller version of the chain looks so nice!!! Too bad that I am now on ban island!
> 
> ETA pics of the combinations. Stylings also inspired by @Vermeer
> 
> View attachment 5388609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388610


 I puffy heart love this! Now I’m wanting the heart pendant too! Both looks are beautiful on you!


----------



## Vermeer

DS2006 said:


> Love both sizes! Would you say small River is about the size of the Ribbon chain? I guess comparing prices might help us  figure out the other chains that are closest in size, too.
> 
> Ironically, I just saw a pic on IG and came on here to post for @etoile de mer !
> 
> View attachment 5388608


I would say the small river chain is more substantial than the ribbon chain. I only had the ribbon chain for a short while before I returned it, but I think the gold gauge on the small river chain is thicker than the ribbon chain. The ribbon chain is definitely more of an airy, lacy look. The small river chain looks and feels more substantial. Hope this helps!


----------



## DS2006

Vermeer said:


> I would say the small river chain is more substantial than the ribbon chain. I only had the ribbon chain for a short while before I returned it, but I think the gold gauge on the small river chain is thicker than the ribbon chain. The ribbon chain is definitely more of an airy, lacy look. The small river chain looks and feels more substantial. Hope this helps!


Thanks! That's actually great to have an option slightly larger/thicker than the ribbon!


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> Love yours so much, too!!! It’s a great choice in general but I love it especially with the vine amulet!





etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful worn both long and short!  !! I love the way you've hung your heart from the clasp, so that the adorable temple charm gets in on the action, too! So pretty!





Vermeer said:


> I puffy heart love this! Now I’m wanting the heart pendant too! Both looks are beautiful on you!


Thank you, all, so much!   

@Vermeer you made me laugh with the puffy heart! I forgot to add that I really like the pairing of your diamond orbit with the small river chain!


----------



## WingNut

DS2006 said:


> Love both sizes! Would you say small River is about the size of the Ribbon chain? I guess comparing prices might help us  figure out the other chains that are closest in size, too.
> 
> Ironically, I just saw a pic on IG and came on here to post for @etoile de mer !
> 
> View attachment 5388608



Well sheeeeeet....thanks to you and @Vermeer I've just added another thing to my wishlist!


----------



## DS2006

I am very excited because my Saks TSC hoops came today! They have weight to them. They might be solid gold. I think this explains the price. I absolutely love them and they are great with the pineapple amulet since both have the granulation at the bottom.  In fact, they’d go with almost any other yg TSC pieces. As expensive as TSC is, I feel like I do get more in materials (gold and gems) than I do with VCA for similar items. Yes, I love both, but I am SO glad I went over to TSC for most of my yg collection!


----------



## iggybedora

DS2006 said:


> I am very excited because my Saks TSC hoops came today! They have weight to them. They might be solid gold. I think this explains the price. I absolutely love them and they are great with the pineapple amulet since both have the granulation at the bottom.  In fact, they’d go with almost any other yg TSC pieces. As expensive as TSC is, I feel like I do get more in materials (gold and gems) than I do with VCA for similar items. Yes, I love both, but I am SO glad I went over to TSC for most of my yg collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389516


These are beautiful!! I'm adding to my wishlist. Do they feel heavy on the ear at all?


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> These are beautiful!! I'm adding to my wishlist. Do they feel heavy on the ear at all?



Thanks! I think they are a wonderful pair for anyone collecting TSC! I will say that I can feel the weight compared to my hollow hoops about the same size. But the weight is not enough to concern me. The larger pair of these must be really heavy, though, so I am glad I got the smaller ones! I did question spending this much (on sale, though) for a pair of hoops. But when I picked them up, they just had the best substantial feel to them. And the gold work and granulation is beautifully done! So far, everything I’ve gotten has been better in real life!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I am very excited because my Saks TSC hoops came today! They have weight to them. They might be solid gold. I think this explains the price. I absolutely love them and they are great with the pineapple amulet since both have the granulation at the bottom.  In fact, they’d go with almost any other yg TSC pieces. As expensive as TSC is, I feel like I do get more in materials (gold and gems) than I do with VCA for similar items. Yes, I love both, but I am SO glad I went over to TSC for most of my yg collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389516



Thanks for sharing, beautiful! I love all the granulation on these.


----------



## Xthgirl

Temple st Clair pendant on unbranded sterling silver chain.  I felt like the real TSC chains are every expensive and not worth it for everyday use so i got an alternative when i want to wear it boldy to capture the look that i want with this necklace.


----------



## DS2006

htxgirl said:


> Temple st Clair pendant on unbranded sterling silver chain.  I felt like the real TSC chains are every expensive and not worth it for everyday use so i got an alternative when i want to wear it boldy to capture the look that i want with this necklace.
> View attachment 5390237
> View attachment 5390238


Your amulet looks great on that chain! The chain definitely gives a similar look as the TSC chains! Is it gold plated?


----------



## skyqueen

smile10281 said:


> LOVE this, @Vermeer !! I was enabled by your previous posts on the River chain and purchased it to wear with my vine amulet and heart charm.  The smaller version of the chain looks so nice!!! Too bad that I am now on ban island!
> 
> ETA pics of the combinations. Stylings also inspired by @Vermeer
> 
> View attachment 5388609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388610


Fabulous and versatile!


----------



## Xthgirl

DS2006 said:


> Your amulet looks great on that chain! The chain definitely gives a similar look as the TSC chains! Is it gold plated?


It says 22k gold sterling silver vermeil chain


----------



## DS2006

htxgirl said:


> It says 22k gold sterling silver vermeil chain



That’s great! Please share where you found it if it was a recent purchase, because others may want this option.


----------



## DS2006

Saks has 20% off purchases of $1000 or more through April 30th and includes TSC.






						Temple St. Clair | SaksFifthAvenue
					

Temple St. Clair | SaksFifthAvenue




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## etoile de mer

This is new on the TSC website. Wouldn't it be fun to have this guy to look at all day?  Love!


----------



## wenlet

htxgirl said:


> Temple st Clair pendant on unbranded sterling silver chain.  I felt like the real TSC chains are every expensive and not worth it for everyday use so i got an alternative when i want to wear it boldy to capture the look that i want with this necklace.
> View attachment 5390237
> View attachment 5390238



I’ve also noticed that 18k chains are shockingly expensive! I would hypothesize that handmaking chains from such a soft metal is difficult and labour intensive, which is why the prices are so high, but would want to see a video of someone making one…


----------



## etoile de mer

wenlet said:


> I’ve also noticed that 18k chains are shockingly expensive! I would hypothesize that handmaking chains from such a soft metal is difficult and labour intensive, which is why the prices are so high, but would want to see a video of someone making one…



Interesting, I've noticed there's been a fair amount of conversation here about the cost of the TSC chains. I've never really investigated other options, so don't have a good idea of prices for comparable chains. I'd need to see in person, as I'd want a close match. But, for better or worse , I'm just kind of a purist about using her chains with her pendants, and because of that have just accepted the pricing. Absolutely a good idea, though, for everyone to look for and find the best match for their needs.

Regarding craftsperson videos, I'd love to see the pieces being made! I wish they'd do that!


----------



## simurgh

Do the raised dots on the bottoms of her rings bother anyone else? I'm wearing two TSC rings today ... through the pandemic I've become more interested in only wearing 100% comfortable pieces, which these are so close to being. I'm thinking about asking them if they'd take them off, but their customer service hasn't been helpful in the past (they've only responded to one of 4 requests, and that response was to say no). If I ever have time to get a jeweler I'm considering taking them off (ok, realistically this will never happen; I'll just continue to be mildy annoyed  )


----------



## opensesame

I also find the chains to be very expensive. I purchased and returned a 24” round chain. It was only ~7 grams in weight and the circle part looked imcomplete; maybe that was the intended look, but I just didn’t like it.


----------



## DS2006

wenlet said:


> I’ve also noticed that 18k chains are shockingly expensive! I would hypothesize that handmaking chains from such a soft metal is difficult and labour intensive, which is why the prices are so high, but would want to see a video of someone making one…



Even though I tried hard to find a less expensive substitute, I couldn't find any chains that I loved as much as TSCs to go with her amulets, etc. The ones that were a lot cheaper were a less substantial or smaller. It would be more cost effective if one had more than one pendant for each chain. At least you don't have to buy a chain with every pendant (amulet, locket, etc.).  I have bought 3 chains so far, 18", 24", and 32" (extended to 34"), and I bought all three at a discount/on sale. I hope that may be all I need, but I can see adding another style if it went better with a particular pendant/amulet. It's totally fine if someone prefers other chains and can find one that has a similar look to hers. Almost no one would know the difference outside of this group!


----------



## DS2006

simurgh said:


> Do the raised dots on the bottoms of her rings bother anyone else? I'm wearing two TSC rings today ... through the pandemic I've become more interested in only wearing 100% comfortable pieces, which these are so close to being. I'm thinking about asking them if they'd take them off, but their customer service hasn't been helpful in the past (they've only responded to one of 4 requests, and that response was to say no). If I ever have time to get a jeweler I'm considering taking them off (ok, realistically this will never happen; I'll just continue to be mildy annoyed  )


I don't have a TSC ring yet, but I have wondered how I'd feel about that! I'd say it would be super easy to have the dots removed if you ever have time!  I did have to email TSC twice about extending my chain(s), and the second time I did get excellent customer service, and the process of getting it done was really great! So maybe try again, but I think any reputable jeweler can remove the dot. It likely would cost less without shipping, as well.


----------



## etoile de mer

simurgh said:


> Do the raised dots on the bottoms of her rings bother anyone else? I'm wearing two TSC rings today ... through the pandemic I've become more interested in only wearing 100% comfortable pieces, which these are so close to being. I'm thinking about asking them if they'd take them off, but their customer service hasn't been helpful in the past (they've only responded to one of 4 requests, and that response was to say no). If I ever have time to get a jeweler I'm considering taking them off (ok, realistically this will never happen; I'll just continue to be mildy annoyed  )



Hello, I asked @iggybedora about the ring granulation at the underside of her Collina ring, as I was curious. See link below. I wonder if it has to do with sizing...do your rings possibly fit a bit too big on you? As @DS2006, noted, I think it would be easy for a jeweler to remove the granulation if you find it to be uncomfortable.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-our-favorites.1046930/page-12#post-34836157


----------



## opensesame

DS2006 said:


> Even though I tried hard to find a less expensive substitute, I couldn't find any chains that I loved as much as TSCs to go with her amulets, etc. The ones that were a lot cheaper were a less substantial or smaller. It would be more cost effective if one had more than one pendant for each chain. At least you don't have to buy a chain with every pendant (amulet, locket, etc.).  I have bought 3 chains so far, 18", 24", and 32" (extended to 34"), and I bought all three at a discount/on sale. I hope that may be all I need, but I can see adding another style if it went better with a particular pendant/amulet. It's totally fine if someone prefers other chains and can find one that has a similar look to hers. Almost no one would know the difference outside of this group!



I realize you have a much thicker chain, but I am wondering if your round chain is actually round. Is the ”end,” of the circle sort of pointy and not perfectly round? I am wondering if this is the signature look of handmade chain or the one I got was atypical. I got the 24“ thin round chain and it looked undone. I am unfamiliar with fine jewelry and can’t even tell if this is the intended look  I watched a YouTube video of a jeweler talking about her chains praising the quality and workmanship, but didn’t go into the details for me to understand.


----------



## DS2006

opensesame said:


> I realize you have a much thicker chain, but I am wondering if your round chain is actually round. Is the ”end,” of the circle sort of pointy and not perfectly round? I am wondering if this is the signature look of handmade chain or the one I got was atypical. I got the 24“ thin round chain and it looked undone. I am unfamiliar with fine jewelry and can’t even tell if this is the intended look  I watched a YouTube video of a jeweler talking about her chains praising the quality and workmanship, but didn’t go into the details for me to understand.



My 2 longer chains are the classic oval, not round. They are roundish but do have the ends connected to make it slightly oval. I believe the round link chains are actually round.  I think @etoile de mer has the fine round chain, and maybe she can answer this.


----------



## smile10281

simurgh said:


> Do the raised dots on the bottoms of her rings bother anyone else? I'm wearing two TSC rings today ... through the pandemic I've become more interested in only wearing 100% comfortable pieces, which these are so close to being. I'm thinking about asking them if they'd take them off, but their customer service hasn't been helpful in the past (they've only responded to one of 4 requests, and that response was to say no). If I ever have time to get a jeweler I'm considering taking them off (ok, realistically this will never happen; I'll just continue to be mildy annoyed  )


Hi @simurgh !  

Just wanted to chime in with @DS2006 and @etoile de mer that it would probably be easy for another jeweler to remove the granules from your rings. My guess is that TSC probably would not be keen on removing that, as it's part of what she considers her signature details. I believe that particular detail, present on many of her rings, is called an Archer's granule. 

Which rings do you have? Would love to see if you feel comfortable sharing!


----------



## etoile de mer

opensesame said:


> I realize you have a much thicker chain, but I am wondering if your round chain is actually round. Is the ”end,” of the circle sort of pointy and not perfectly round? I am wondering if this is the signature look of handmade chain or the one I got was atypical. I got the 24“ thin round chain and it looked undone. I am unfamiliar with fine jewelry and can’t even tell if this is the intended look  I watched a YouTube video of a jeweler talking about her chains praising the quality and workmanship, but didn’t go into the details for me to understand.





DS2006 said:


> My 2 longer chains are the classic oval, not round. They are roundish but do have the ends connected to make it slightly oval. I believe the round link chains are actually round.  I think @etoile de mer has the fine round chain, and maybe she can answer this.




Hello @opensesame, here's a close-up photo of my Fine Round chain. As the links are just 4mm, and the wire gauge is quite small, without magnification the links of mine appear round to me. But, as you note, when magnified, the area of the solder joint comes to a slight point. Not having had similar type chains from any other jeweler, I'm not sure if this is customary in general for handmade chains, but in my experience, it's typical for the TSC chains I've had. I've also found the solder joints are sometimes not uniformly tidy. I've always just assumed it's due to the way these are fabricated, and is as intended. The solder joints are often shown in the close-up pics TSC provides of the chains. Her pieces do seem to vary a bit due to being handmade. I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## opensesame

etoile de mer said:


> Hello @opensesame, here's a close-up photo of my Fine Round chain. As the links are just 4mm, and the wire gauge is quite small, without magnification the links of mine appear round to me. But, as you note, when magnified, the area of the solder joint comes to a slight point. Not having had similar type chains from any other jeweler, I'm not sure if this is customary in general for handmade chains, but in my experience, it's typical for the TSC chains I've had. I've also found the solder joints are sometimes not uniformly tidy. I've always just assumed it's due to the way these are fabricated, and is as intended. The solder joints are often shown in the close-up pics TSC provides of the chains. Her pieces do seem to vary a bit due to being handmade. I hope this helps a bit.
> 
> View attachment 5393126



Thank you so much for sharing! The chain I got looks exactly like yours in the pic. Now I understand the pointy part is the intended look, signifying that they are indeed handmade. Thanks again!


----------



## etoile de mer

opensesame said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! The chain I got looks exactly like yours in the pic. Now I understand the pointy part is the intended look, signifying that they are indeed handmade. Thanks again!



So glad it was helpful.  I'd say in general her pieces feel more artisanal than precision-made. It seems a conscious choice, from the beginning of her business she was discovering and employing artisans using centuries old techniques. I think one's more likely to "see" the hand of the artist in her pieces.

This article from 2014 describes the path from initial design through fabrication for some of the spectacular high-end pieces. Her Flying Fish bracelet is one of my favorites!  

https://www.architecturaldigest.com/gallery/temple-st-clair-mythical-creatures-slideshow


----------



## smile10281

etoile de mer said:


> So glad it was helpful.  I'd say in general her pieces feel more artisanal than precision-made. It seems a conscious choice, from the beginning of her business she was discovering and employing artisans using centuries old techniques. I think one's more likely to "see" the hand of the artist in her pieces.
> 
> This article from 2014 describes the path from initial design through fabrication for some of the spectacular high-end pieces. Her Flying Fish bracelet is one of my favorites!
> 
> https://www.architecturaldigest.com/gallery/temple-st-clair-mythical-creatures-slideshow


Interesting article! The featured pieces are truly spectacular… love the flying fish bracelet and the sea dragon earrings!!


----------



## DS2006

Bloomingdale’s has 25% off TSC using their CC or 20% with other payment through 5/8. I need to remember not to buy when the sale is less than 25%!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’m debating buying the Resting Bee pendant with the 20% off at Bloomingdales - has anyone else got or seen this pendant who could give me an idea of its size on the neck? Is it really teeny? I would be wearing it on an 18” TSC extra small oval chain and may layer it with other TSC pendants. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## etoile de mer

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m debating buying the Resting Bee pendant with the 20% off at Bloomingdales - has anyone else got or seen this pendant who could give me an idea of its size on the neck? Is it really teeny? I would be wearing it on an 18” TSC extra small oval chain and may layer it with other TSC pendants. Any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5395185



I've not seen this pendant in person, but I love it! If you're unable to find a modelling pic, I'd suggest emailing TSC customer service and ask if they can provide a photo. If you mention which chain you plan to wear it on, they likely can provide a modelling pic of the pairing. I've found them to be very helpful with these sorts of requests. Good luck, and I'd love to see pics if you purchase.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etoile de mer said:


> I've not seen this pendant in person, but I love it! If you're unable to find a modelling pic, I'd suggest emailing TSC customer service and ask if they can provide a photo. If you mention which chain you plan to wear it on, they likely can provide a modelling pic of the pairing. I've found them to be very helpful with these sorts of requests. Good luck, and I'd love to see pics if you purchase.



Thank you for your super helpful reply - I will definitely contact TSC! 

I confess to having been on a slippery slope with TSC over the last couple of months and have a small collection now which I really need to take photos of along with the bee pendant if I get it: medium rock crystal amulet with diamonds on 24” ribbon chain, Orbit pendant on 18” extra small oval chain, evil eye pendant (still waiting - Ebay purchase), mini Orbit stud earrings and turquoise earrings


----------



## etoile de mer

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you for your super helpful reply - I will definitely contact TSC!
> 
> I confess to having been on a slippery slope with TSC over the last couple of months and have a small collection now which I really need to take photos of along with the bee pendant if I get it: medium rock crystal amulet with diamonds on 24” ribbon chain, Orbit pendant on 18” extra small oval chain, evil eye pendant (still waiting - Ebay purchase), mini Orbit stud earrings and turquoise earrings



You've certainly been a busy bee  with TSC, so I think you now need a bee of some sort in your collection!  I look forward to seeing pics whenever you'd like to share. I love the pieces you chose!


----------



## restricter

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m debating buying the Resting Bee pendant with the 20% off at Bloomingdales - has anyone else got or seen this pendant who could give me an idea of its size on the neck? Is it really teeny? I would be wearing it on an 18” TSC extra small oval chain and may layer it with other TSC pendants. Any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5395185


Hi, this pendant is roughly the same size on an XS small round chain.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

restricter said:


> Hi, this pendant is roughly the same size on an XS small round chain.  Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395374



Thank you! That is very helpful and I think I’m going to go for it


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks for the help and advice, I have ordered it! Plus a 32” chain to wear with my amulet which has been haunting my dreams for months   I had bought a Monica Rich Kosann chain in a sample sale to wear with it but, beautiful though it is, it is just a fraction too short at 30”. I also have some kind of OCD about wearing matching pendants and chains from the same designer and so really wanted to get the TSC one. So far I have been wearing the 24” ribbon chain with the amulet but think it is too short and the larger size links take away from the beauty of the amulet.


----------



## MyDogTink

Ugh. I’m trying not to buy anything as I want to make a large purchase for a milestone birthday next year. But…I do want a 16” or 18” chain of hers to wear with my owl amulet.


----------



## DS2006

MyDogTink said:


> Ugh. I’m trying not to buy anything as I want to make a large purchase for a milestone birthday next year. But…I do want a 16” or 18” chain of hers to wear with my owl amulet.



I don't remember if you followed an earlier discussion about this, but the sale is 20-25% off, and if you sign up for emails, you'll get a code to use one time with an additional discount (15% I think). That's how I could justify getting her chains! I'd really advise getting 18" as most of her chains allow you to clasp them at shorter lengths, so it's nice to have that versatility.


----------



## MyDogTink

DS2006 said:


> I don't remember if you followed an earlier discussion about this, but the sale is 20-25% off, and if you sign up for emails, you'll get a code to use one time with an additional discount (15% I think). That's how I could justify getting her chains! I'd really advise getting 18" as most of her chains allow you to clasp them at shorter lengths, so it's nice to have that versatility.


Thank you for all this info! And the 18” does sound like the better option now that you mentioned clasping it.


----------



## etoile de mer

TSC Yoga hoops just joined my little collection of earrings. 





For size reference, Yoga hoops shown with my 2 pairs of moonstone earrings, Classic Temple (size small) and Classic Trio.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> TSC Yoga hoops just joined my little collection of earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5397558
> 
> 
> 
> For size reference, Yoga hoops shown with my 2 pairs of moonstone earrings, Classic Temple (size small) and Classic Trio.
> 
> View attachment 5397561


You have a nice collection of TSC earrings! Love the new hoops!


----------



## restricter

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks for the help and advice, I have ordered it! Plus a 32” chain to wear with my amulet which has been haunting my dreams for months   I had bought a Monica Rich Kosann chain in a sample sale to wear with it but, beautiful though it is, it is just a fraction too short at 30”. I also have some kind of OCD about wearing matching pendants and chains from the same designer and so really wanted to get the TSC one. So far I have been wearing the 24” ribbon chain with the amulet but think it is too short and the larger size links take away from the beauty of the amulet.
> 
> View attachment 5395678


Thank you for inspiring this purchase.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> You have a nice collection of TSC earrings! Love the new hoops!



Thank you!  I kept looking at these little hoops, seemed would be easy to wear, and I thought the quirky design was fun.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

restricter said:


> Thank you for inspiring this purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397659



Gorgeous!  Love all the little details! Any chance of an ear shot?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etoile de mer said:


> TSC Yoga hoops just joined my little collection of earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5397558
> 
> 
> 
> For size reference, Yoga hoops shown with my 2 pairs of moonstone earrings, Classic Temple (size small) and Classic Trio.
> 
> View attachment 5397561



Lovely earrings and collection!


----------



## etoile de mer

@MyDogTink, I'd love to hear your thoughts on your large Sea Star Amulet.  Pondering which I'd like to buy, I'm still most drawn to yours. I also love the large Blue Moon amulet.  Do you find yours comfortable to wear? I'd likely wear mine on a chain, but perhaps also on a cord. I think you may be the only one here with one of the large, egg shaped amulets. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## smile10281

etoile de mer said:


> Thank you!  I kept looking at these little hoops, seemed would be easy to wear, and I thought the quirky design was fun.


 your earrings! I think all 3 pairs look easy to wear and so versatile - could see you wearing them casually but also formally.


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> your earrings! I think all 3 pairs look easy to wear and so versatile - could see you wearing them casually but also formally.



Thank you!


----------



## MyDogTink

etoile de mer said:


> @MyDogTink, I'd love to hear your thoughts on your large Sea Star Amulet.  Pondering which I'd like to buy, I'm still most drawn to yours. I also love the large Blue Moon amulet. Do you find yours comfortable to wear? I'd likely wear mine on a chain, but perhaps also on a cord. I think you may be the only one here with one of the large, egg shaped amulets. Any thoughts appreciated.


Hi! Honestly, I’ve only worn it around the house. I purchased the large for several reasons:
- I have the medium vine amulet and the small owl amulet. So I figured if I was adding a third, I should diversify and go with the large.
- when I purchased mine in February, the website said to contact TSC for the medium size. The rep at Bloomingdale’s said she wasn’t making the medium because the detail didn’t show up. I asked if I could SO and the answer was no. I think I recently saw her website had the medium available. 
- to add to the above, I did agree that the large was needed to appreciate the detail and fine work.

I was hesitant to go with the large because I didn’t want it to be too ostentatious with her chain. The people I work with dress casually and aren’t into jewelry, clothes or bags; they spend their money on vacations, vacation homes and stuff like that.  The rep suggested the blue leather cord and I was sold! The color of the cord complements the blue sapphire and moonstone. It also looks beautiful on her chain. In fact, I love the model wearing it on a short, thick chain on the website.

which is the large blue moon amulet?
The website nor my pictures does justice for the sea star amulet. When I got to the counter that day, the amulets were on a jewelry valet. It just popped. The rings popped, too. One prettier than the next.

I hope that helps and I can’t wait to follow your journey on your decision!!


----------



## etoile de mer

MyDogTink said:


> Hi! Honestly, I’ve only worn it around the house. I purchased the large for several reasons:
> - I have the medium vine amulet and the small owl amulet. So I figured if I was adding a third, I should diversify and go with the large.
> - when I purchased mine in February, the website said to contact TSC for the medium size. The rep at Bloomingdale’s said she wasn’t making the medium because the detail didn’t show up. I asked if I could SO and the answer was no. I think I recently saw her website had the medium available.
> - to add to the above, I did agree that the large was needed to appreciate the detail and fine work.
> 
> I was hesitant to go with the large because I didn’t want it to be too ostentatious with her chain. The people I work with dress casually and aren’t into jewelry, clothes or bags; they spend their money on vacations, vacation homes and stuff like that.  The rep suggested the blue leather cord and I was sold! The color of the cord complements the blue sapphire and moonstone. It also looks beautiful on her chain. In fact, I love the model wearing it on a short, thick chain on the website.
> 
> which is the large blue moon amulet?
> The website nor my pictures does justice for the sea star amulet. When I got to the counter that day, the amulets were on a jewelry valet. It just popped. The rings popped, too. One prettier than the next.
> 
> I hope that helps and I can’t wait to follow your journey on your decision!!




Hi, many thanks for your detailed reply, so helpful!  I love the pieces you've chosen, we have very similar taste. For small, medium, and large amulets, I'd likely choose the same ones, and so fun to have one of each size. So, I say yes to diversification! 

Ah, so interesting about the medium Sea Star amulet. I've considered that one too, but also was concerned it might be a less ideal size for the design. So, I'd come to the same conclusion that I'd likely prefer the large.

Regarding the leather cords, the blue one does look beautiful with the amulet. It so nicely complements the stone colors.

So fun to hear the amulet is even more gorgeous in person. I think it's hard to capture the beauty of moonstones in photos, and the starfish design is so beautiful and creative. I've been enamored with it for quite a while! The other I'm considering is the large Blue Moon amulet, link below. It's a more spare, simple design, but I also love it. But, I think for the large size I may prefer more detail. Ideally, I'll be able see both together to decide.

TSC Blue Moon Amulet - Large

Thanks again!


----------



## etoile de mer

Sending Happy Mother's Day wishes to TSC fans celebrating today!


----------



## MyDogTink

etoile de mer said:


> Hi, many thanks for your detailed reply, so helpful!  I love the pieces you've chosen, we have very similar taste. For small, medium, and large amulets, I'd likely choose the same ones, and so fun to have one of each size. So, I say yes to diversification!
> 
> Ah, so interesting about the medium Sea Star amulet. I've considered that one too, but also was concerned it might be a less ideal size for the design. So, I'd come to the same conclusion that I'd likely prefer the large.
> 
> Regarding the leather cords, the blue one does look beautiful with the amulet. It so nicely complements the stone colors.
> 
> So fun to hear the amulet is even more gorgeous in person. I think it's hard to capture the beauty of moonstones in photos, and the starfish design is so beautiful and creative. I've been enamored with it for quite a while! The other I'm considering is the large Blue Moon amulet, link below. It's a more spare, simple design, but I also love it. But, I think for the large size I may prefer more detail. Ideally, I'll be able see both together to decide.
> 
> TSC Blue Moon Amulet - Large
> 
> Thanks again!


Yes, now I know the large blue moon amulet. For me, I like the detail of her work. It doesn’t have to be the sea star amulet. The bee hive and vine are beautiful in the large. The rep had another one that day. I believe it was a serpent with sapphire, diamond and green tsavorite. The plain large amulets just looked large to me. The large with detailed work doesn’t  look too large. Not sure that makes sense but I think when you see a few of them together you’ll get the idea.


----------



## etoile de mer

MyDogTink said:


> Yes, now I know the large blue moon amulet. For me, I like the detail of her work. It doesn’t have to be the sea star amulet. The bee hive and vine are beautiful in the large. The rep had another one that day. I believe it was a serpent with sapphire, diamond and green tsavorite. The plain large amulets just looked large to me. The large with detailed work doesn’t  look too large. Not sure that makes sense but I think when you see a few of them together you’ll get the idea.



Thanks so much, I do see what you mean. I had the same thoughts, that a large amulet with more blank space may feel bigger than a large one with more applied detail.


----------



## etoile de mer

I'd been hoping to find another pair of earrings to wear with my starfish pendent. I just realized my new Yoga Hoops look nice with it!  Little discoveries like this are making me happy, lately.  I find it hard to capture the blue flash of moonstone in photos!


Yoga Hoop Earrings with Small Sea Star Pendant on a Fine Round Chain


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> I'd been hoping to find another pair of earrings to wear with my starfish pendent. I just realized my new Yoga Hoops look nice with it!  Little discoveries like this are making me happy, lately.  I find it hard to capture the blue flash of moonstone in photos!
> 
> 
> Yoga Hoop Earrings with Small Sea Star Pendant on a Fine Round Chain
> 
> View attachment 5402631



They certainly do go well with it! I feel like my little hoops will also go with most other TSC pieces, too! It's nice to have that versatility!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> They certainly do go well with it! I feel like my little hoops will also go with most other TSC pieces, too! It's nice to have that versatility!



Thanks so much.  I love the Yoga Hoops more than I expected.  I tried them on a whim. Your hoops are such a beautiful, classic, TSC design! Very versatile. Are you still waiting for some other pieces to arrive? Any update?


----------



## MyDogTink

etoile de mer said:


> I'd been hoping to find another pair of earrings to wear with my starfish pendent. I just realized my new Yoga Hoops look nice with it!  Little discoveries like this are making me happy, lately.  I find it hard to capture the blue flash of moonstone in photos!
> 
> 
> Yoga Hoop Earrings with Small Sea Star Pendant on a Fine Round Chain
> 
> View attachment 5402631


Beautiful set. Can we please see a mod shot of your starfish?


----------



## etoile de mer

MyDogTink said:


> Beautiful set. Can we please see a mod shot of your starfish?



Thank you!  Here's a link to a photo I previously posted. I find it hard to take good modelling pics of jewelry. I loved the camera on my previous iPhone, less so my current one for close-ups. The TSC pics of this are much better for reference than mine!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-our-favorites.1046930/page-56#post-35094696


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My sweet resting bee pendant arrived and I couldn’t BEE happier with it  It is much bigger than I visualised it as being, based on the official measurements. Wearing it today on an 18” extra small oval chain layered with a diamond tennis necklace


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Also - excuse the dodgy modelling photo which was taken when the chain arrived a couple of days ago - 32” classic round chain with my amulet. I’m really delighted with it as the links are much more substantial than they look in the marketing photos online, yet still small enough so as to let the beauty of the amulet take centre stage


----------



## etoile de mer

Onebagtoomany said:


> My sweet resting bee pendant arrived and I couldn’t BEE happier with it  It is much bigger than I visualised it as being, based on the official measurements. Wearing it today on an 18” extra small oval chain layered with a diamond tennis necklace
> 
> View attachment 5404198



I love your darling bee , and it looks perfect on your small oval chain! So pleased you're happy with it, too. I've also admired the bee rings!  Thanks so much for sharing with us.




Onebagtoomany said:


> Also - excuse the dodgy modelling photo which was taken when the chain arrived a couple of days ago - 32” classic round chain with my amulet. I’m really delighted with it as the links are much more substantial than they look in the marketing photos online, yet still small enough so as to let the beauty of the amulet take centre stage
> 
> View attachment 5404200



Yay, these look so pretty together, too!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etoile de mer said:


> I love your darling bee , and it looks perfect on your small oval chain! So pleased you're happy with it, too. I've also admired the bee rings!  Thanks so much for sharing with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, these look so pretty together, too!



Thank you so much for your kind words!  I was slightly worried that the bee might look a bit young on me at just turned 42, but although it is whimsical it is such a beautiful design that I think (hope!) I can carry it off.

I have admired the bee rings too - and I love the beehive amulet!


----------



## etoile de mer

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words!  I was slightly worried that the bee might look a bit young on me at just turned 42, but although it is whimsical it is such a beautiful design that I think (hope!) I can carry it off.
> 
> I have admired the bee rings too - and I love the beehive amulet!



I'd wear your beautiful bee pendant at any age, it's gorgeous! I love the whimsy of her nature inspired pieces.  Her love of nature shines through in her designs.


----------



## smile10281

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words!  I was slightly worried that the bee might look a bit young on me at just turned 42, but although it is whimsical it is such a beautiful design that I think (hope!) I can carry it off.
> 
> I have admired the bee rings too - and I love the beehive amulet!


Your new pieces are ! The bee pendant looks very pretty on you and I love both the pairing with the extra small oval chain and the layering with your diamond tennis necklace.

ETA the diamond amulet is gorgeous and looks perfect on the long round chain!


----------



## DS2006

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words!  I was slightly worried that the bee might look a bit young on me at just turned 42, but although it is whimsical it is such a beautiful design that I think (hope!) I can carry it off.
> 
> I have admired the bee rings too - and I love the beehive amulet!



I love the bee for any age! It is beautiful with your tennis necklace, too!  I also love your amulet on the classic round chain! I sadly wasn’t able to see that one when I bought my  amulet, and I think it looks so nice in the 32” length!


----------



## etoile de mer

Found this while poking around a bit. So beautiful, wanting to share here!


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Found this while poking around a bit. So beautiful, wanting to share here!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406224


These are all really beautiful! I've been waiting over 3 months for my starfish and a pair of earrings! I don't really care whether I get the earrings or not, but I bought a chain for the starfish and I really want it!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words!  I was slightly worried that the bee might look a bit young on me at just turned 42, but although it is whimsical it is such a beautiful design that I think (hope!) I can carry it off.
> 
> I have admired the bee rings too - and I love the beehive amulet!


I love the bee! Joan Rivers used the bee as her signature...brings good luck.  Classic and timeless!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

smile10281 said:


> Your new pieces are ! The bee pendant looks very pretty on you and I love both the pairing with the extra small oval chain and the layering with your diamond tennis necklace.
> 
> ETA the diamond amulet is gorgeous and looks perfect on the long round chain!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

DS2006 said:


> I love the bee for any age! It is beautiful with your tennis necklace, too!  I also love your amulet on the classic round chain! I sadly wasn’t able to see that one when I bought my  amulet, and I think it looks so nice in the 32” length!



Thank you!  Which chain do you wear with your amulet? I used to wear mine with a 30” chain by Monica Rich Kosann - which was still beautiful - but do like the slightly longer length that the TSC chain gives!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

DS2006 said:


> These are all really beautiful! I've been waiting over 3 months for my starfish and a pair of earrings! I don't really care whether I get the earrings or not, but I bought a chain for the starfish and I really want it!!!



Gosh, three months - I really hope you receive both pieces soon and can’t wait to see your photos of the starfish!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> I love the bee! Joan Rivers used the bee as her signiture...brings good luck.  Classic and timeless!



Thank you!  I didn’t know that about JR and the bee bringing good luck!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etoile de mer said:


> Found this while poking around a bit. So beautiful, wanting to share here!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406224



All so beautiful! I particularly love the mini Orbit pendant, I have the earrings and also the larger Orbit pendant so the mini is on my wish list!


----------



## DS2006

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you!  Which chain do you wear with your amulet? I used to wear mine with a 30” chain by Monica Rich Kosann - which was still beautiful - but do like the slightly longer length that the TSC chain gives!


 
I have the classic oval. I am 5’6” and had the chain extended 2” to be a better length for me. I was strongly considering the classic round but was unable to see one before ordering, so I just went with the oval since I had seen that one. I really like the way your classic round looks with your amulet!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

DS2006 said:


> I have the classic oval. I am 5’6” and had the chain extended 2” to be a better length for me. I was strongly considering the classic round but was unable to see one before ordering, so I just went with the oval since I had seen that one. I really like the way your classic round looks with your amulet!



It’s funny as I was the other way round - I couldn’t find the classic oval and as I wanted to use a Bloomies discount code I decided to go for the round which was available! I love your oval! How did you arrange the extension, did you do that direct with TSC?

I really love the river chain as well, trying to visualise how it might look in a shorter length paired with some of the smaller pendants!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> These are all really beautiful! I've been waiting over 3 months for my starfish and a pair of earrings! I don't really care whether I get the earrings or not, but I bought a chain for the starfish and I really want it!!!



Geesh, so sorry your wait has been so long! Can't remember, did your order from Bloomingdale's? Any update on a possible arrival date?


----------



## Vermeer

In action…. Small river chain with small amulet.


----------



## charlottawill

Vermeer said:


> In action…. Small river chain with small amulet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406923


Looks great on you.


----------



## etoile de mer

Vermeer said:


> In action…. Small river chain with small amulet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406923



Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DS2006

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s funny as I was the other way round - I couldn’t find the classic oval and as I wanted to use a Bloomies discount code I decided to go for the round which was available! I love your oval! How did you arrange the extension, did you do that direct with TSC?
> 
> I really love the river chain as well, trying to visualise how it might look in a shorter length paired with some of the smaller pendants!



I do love all her chains! I bought the chain from Bloomingdale’s and then contacted TSC directly about the extension. The price included their shipping labels both ways. The whole thing took less than 2 weeks. I was really happy they offer that service




etoile de mer said:


> Geesh, so sorry your wait has been so long! Can't remember, did your order from Bloomingdale's? Any update on a possible arrival date?


Yes, I ordered from Bloomingdale’s. The expected arrival dates were hard to get. But never was I told it would be over 3 months. From now on I definitely won’t special order anything!!! I contacted my sales associate today and he said he check on it but I didn't hear back from him (same as the last time). I have decided to cancel the earrings and hope to still get the starfish. If it doesn't come fairly soon, I'll cancel and just order that one from TSC!!!


----------



## DS2006

Vermeer said:


> In action…. Small river chain with small amulet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406923


So so pretty!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Vermeer said:


> In action…. Small river chain with small amulet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406923



Absolutely gorgeous and so, so pretty with your beautiful amulet!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Yes, I ordered from Bloomingdale’s. The expected arrival dates were hard to get. But never was I told it would be over 3 months. From now on I definitely won’t special order anything!!! I contacted my sales associate today and he said he check on it but I didn't hear back from him (same as the last time). I have decided to cancel the earrings and hope to still get the starfish. If it doesn't come fairly soon, I'll cancel and just order that one from TSC!!!



So sorry communication has been spotty, I hope you get a reply, soon. Looking forward to having you on team starfish!


----------



## Vermeer

Thank you ladies, I’m glad to contribute! I took another photo to show the differences between the small and large river chain. Medium beehive pendant with the large river chain, the “back” side shown. There’s less bling on the other side of the pendant which I also like.


Edited to add that the longer chain is worn at around 28” length.


----------



## etoile de mer

Vermeer said:


> Thank you ladies, I’m glad to contribute! I took another photo to show the differences between the small and large river chain. Medium beehive pendant with the large river chain, the “back” side shown. There’s less bling on the other side of the pendant which I also like.
> View attachment 5407962
> 
> Edited to add that the longer chain is worn at around 28” length.



I love the River chain, both large and small, and this is such a wonderful reference photo!  Beautiful with your amulets, too!


----------



## restricter

Today’s look.  Moon face earrings and a Sassini amulet with rainbow sapphires on an small round chain.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Today’s look.  Moon face earrings and a Sassini amulet with rainbow sapphires on an small round chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408404


I am amazed at your collection!


----------



## etoile de mer

I've spent some time looking at old photos. Now feeling sorry I'd stepped away from the brand for a bit, missed so many beautiful pieces! What are your favorites? So hard to choose! I love the lions, bees, starfish, owls...and so much more!


Photo from 2018. This bee locket is so gorgeous! And I love the Beehive Chain, I wonder if it's comfortable to wear.






Here's a pic from 2017 featuring bangles. I just thought this photo was so cute!


----------



## restricter

etoile de mer said:


> I've spent some time looking at old photos. Now feeling sorry I'd stepped away from the brand for a bit, missed so many beautiful pieces! What are your favorites? So hard to choose! I love the lions, bees, starfish, owls...and so much more!
> 
> 
> Photo from 2018. This bee locket is so gorgeous! And I love the Beehive Chain, I wonder if it's comfortable to wear.
> 
> View attachment 5408628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from 2017 featuring bangles. I just thought this photo was so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5408637


. I’ve always been partial to her animal themed pieces but I’m also know to be drawn in by her use of beautifully colored stones and/or intricate designs.  

She really needs to do another book!


----------



## smile10281

Vermeer said:


> In action…. Small river chain with small amulet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406923





Vermeer said:


> Thank you ladies, I’m glad to contribute! I took another photo to show the differences between the small and large river chain. Medium beehive pendant with the large river chain, the “back” side shown. There’s less bling on the other side of the pendant which I also like.
> View attachment 5407962
> 
> Edited to add that the longer chain is worn at around 28” length.


Perfection! Love these pairings. They layer together beautifully! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## smile10281

etoile de mer said:


> I've spent some time looking at old photos. Now feeling sorry I'd stepped away from the brand for a bit, missed so many beautiful pieces! What are your favorites? So hard to choose! I love the lions, bees, starfish, owls...and so much more!
> 
> 
> Photo from 2018. This bee locket is so gorgeous! And I love the Beehive Chain, I wonder if it's comfortable to wear.
> 
> View attachment 5408628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from 2017 featuring bangles. I just thought this photo was so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5408637


I wonder the same about the beehive chain. The locket is gorgeous. Do you think the top part is domed / the bee is 3D? Either way, it looks so intricate.

That paw!!


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> . I’ve always been partial to her animal themed pieces but I’m also know to be drawn in by her use of beautifully colored stones and/or intricate designs.
> 
> She really needs to do another book!



I love her use of colored stones, too. She often uses such unusual ones. And yes, we need another book!


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> I wonder the same about the beehive chain. The locket is gorgeous. Do you think the top part is domed / the bee is 3D? Either way, it looks so intricate.
> 
> That paw!!



I wondered the same regarding the beehive locket, that the top may be domed rock crystal, with the bee and diamonds beneath?!  We need a side view! 

And, I know, what a lucky, bedecked dog!


----------



## restricter

etoile de mer said:


> I wondered the same regarding the beehive locket, that the top may be domed rock crystal, with the bee and diamonds beneath?!  We need a side view!
> 
> And, I know, what a lucky, bedecked dog!



I believe the dog was Temple’s German Shepherd, Max.

Clearly, I follow the brand a bit too closely.


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> I believe the dog was Temple’s German Shepherd, Max.
> 
> Clearly, I follow the brand a bit too closely.



 I was thinking the very same, looks like a German Shepherd paw, and likely his!


----------



## DS2006

I have also looked through her whole IG and did enjoy seeing all the past pieces since they started posting there! I'll have to look through my pictures to see if I saved some favorites, but off the top of my head, @restricter has a seahorse that I absolutely love and it fits with the starfish theme!  I just looked and I did save a couple of the variations TSC made of the seahorse (the top one might be restricters???).  I loved TSC years ago, but lack of local access and working on other jewelry projects made me postpone getting into it. I love it for a lot of the reasons I love VCA (feminine, nature inspired, fine workmanship), yet in a way, TSC has a unique charm all it's own. I really have no desire to buy other brands and look forward to adding a special piece of TSC now and then!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I have also looked through her whole IG and did enjoy seeing all the past pieces since they started posting there! I'll have to look through my pictures to see if I saved some favorites, but off the top of my head, @restricter has a seahorse that I absolutely love and it fits with the starfish theme!  I just looked and I did save a couple of the variations TSC made of the seahorse (the top one might be restricters???).  I loved TSC years ago, but lack of local access and working on other jewelry projects made me postpone getting into it. I love it for a lot of the reasons I love VCA (feminine, nature inspired, fine workmanship), yet in a way, TSC has a unique charm all it's own. I really have no desire to buy other brands and look forward to adding a special piece of TSC now and then!
> 
> View attachment 5409475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409476



Oh, those are darling seahorses! I especially love the diamond encrusted one!  I agree, her pieces are just so charming.


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> I have also looked through her whole IG and did enjoy seeing all the past pieces since they started posting there! I'll have to look through my pictures to see if I saved some favorites, but off the top of my head, @restricter has a seahorse that I absolutely love and it fits with the starfish theme!  I just looked and I did save a couple of the variations TSC made of the seahorse (the top one might be restricters???).  I loved TSC years ago, but lack of local access and working on other jewelry projects made me postpone getting into it. I love it for a lot of the reasons I love VCA (feminine, nature inspired, fine workmanship), yet in a way, TSC has a unique charm all it's own. I really have no desire to buy other brands and look forward to adding a special piece of TSC now and then!
> 
> View attachment 5409475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409476


Actually, I have the one on the bottom.  Here it is with my TSC coral charm and the seashell amulet that I finally managed to hunt down.


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> Actually, I have the one on the bottom.  Here it is with my TSC coral charm and the seashell amulet that I finally managed to hunt down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409792



I'm so glad you found a seashell amulet, I love that design! Always entranced with the spiraling gold wire and how it mimics the shape of a seashell.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Actually, I have the one on the bottom.  Here it is with my TSC coral charm and the seashell amulet that I finally managed to hunt down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409792


Sorry about that! I LOVE yours the most! And I am sure I have already told you how much I love all three of these pieces!   PLEASE bring these back, TSC!  I need to write and tell her that!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My piece from the US finally arrived, after a looooooong wait of nearly two months (thanks to UK Customs) 

It is finally back in stock now at Bloomingdales, but for a long time you could only find this design on the preowned market and so I managed to track one down on EBay and persuade the very lovely seller - and long-time collector of Temple St. Clair - to sell it to me 

Evil eye pendant with diamonds, layered here with my diamond tennis necklace.


----------



## restricter

Onebagtoomany said:


> My piece from the US finally arrived, after a looooooong wait of nearly two months (thanks to UK Customs)
> 
> It is finally back in stock now at Bloomingdales, but for a long time you could only find this design on the preowned market and so I managed to track one down on EBay and persuade the very lovely seller - and long-time collector of Temple St. Clair - to sell it to me
> 
> Evil eye pendant with diamonds, layered here with my diamond tennis necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5410587


Congratulations!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

restricter said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## DS2006

Onebagtoomany said:


> My piece from the US finally arrived, after a looooooong wait of nearly two months (thanks to UK Customs)
> 
> It is finally back in stock now at Bloomingdales, but for a long time you could only find this design on the preowned market and so I managed to track one down on EBay and persuade the very lovely seller - and long-time collector of Temple St. Clair - to sell it to me
> 
> Evil eye pendant with diamonds, layered here with my diamond tennis necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5410587


Congrats! It’s beautiful with your diamond necklace!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

DS2006 said:


> Congrats! It’s beautiful with your diamond necklace!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## etoile de mer

While looking for photos of TSC pieces recently, I found this interesting article from 2017. 









						Meet Temple St. Clair, the American Jeweler Who's Preserving Old-World Italian Craftsmanship
					

The Virginia native inspired Barneys to open a jewelry department.




					www.townandcountrymag.com


----------



## MyDogTink

Love looking at everyone’s TSC treasures and reading your thoughts.

I spoke with one of her reps at Bloomingdale’s’s today. She will be opening a boutique in SoHo. Most likely next year.
This bracelet is magnificent. The craftsmanship can’t be appreciated from the website.








						18K Rainbow Link Bracelet
					

Links of colored sapphires wrap a rainbow around your wrist. Stunning alone or in combination, the 18K Rainbow Link Bracelet brings you elegance in every shade. Blue Sapphire, round faceted cut, 1.80cts Tsavorite (1.75cts) Pink Sapphire, round faceted cut, 1.20cts Ruby, round faceted cut...




					templestclair.com


----------



## DS2006

MyDogTink said:


> Love looking at everyone’s TSC treasures and reading your thoughts.
> 
> I spoke with one of her reps at Bloomingdale’s’s today. She will be opening a boutique in SoHo. Most likely next year.
> This bracelet is magnificent. The craftsmanship can’t be appreciated from the website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18K Rainbow Link Bracelet
> 
> 
> Links of colored sapphires wrap a rainbow around your wrist. Stunning alone or in combination, the 18K Rainbow Link Bracelet brings you elegance in every shade. Blue Sapphire, round faceted cut, 1.80cts Tsavorite (1.75cts) Pink Sapphire, round faceted cut, 1.20cts Ruby, round faceted cut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templestclair.com


I had seen a hint of a boutique on her IG awhile back, so it is nice to know that is a definite plan!

I'd love to see that bracelet!  I feel that way about her jewelry...you can't really fully appreciate until you see it (and hold it).


----------



## etoile de mer

MyDogTink said:


> Love looking at everyone’s TSC treasures and reading your thoughts.
> 
> I spoke with one of her reps at Bloomingdale’s’s today. She will be opening a boutique in SoHo. Most likely next year.
> This bracelet is magnificent. The craftsmanship can’t be appreciated from the website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18K Rainbow Link Bracelet
> 
> 
> Links of colored sapphires wrap a rainbow around your wrist. Stunning alone or in combination, the 18K Rainbow Link Bracelet brings you elegance in every shade. Blue Sapphire, round faceted cut, 1.80cts Tsavorite (1.75cts) Pink Sapphire, round faceted cut, 1.20cts Ruby, round faceted cut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templestclair.com




Thanks for sharing, will be interesting to hear further info regarding a NYC boutique. I just wish I lived closer! I'd love to visit her boutique in Florence, too!

I've admired the Rainbow Link bracelet, so beautiful! I love all the details including the diamond "granulation" on the clasp.


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> I wonder the same about the beehive chain. The locket is gorgeous. Do you think the top part is domed / the bee is 3D? Either way, it looks so intricate.
> 
> That paw!!





etoile de mer said:


> I wondered the same regarding the beehive locket, that the top may be domed rock crystal, with the bee and diamonds beneath?!  We need a side view!
> 
> And, I know, what a lucky, bedecked dog!



 I found a video of the bee locket! I hope you can access it!


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> I found a video of the bee locket! I hope you can access it!



Woohoo! Thank you @DS2006 !  I love the domed shape and the 3D bee inside. The fuzzy bumblebee is quite cute, too.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I found a video of the bee locket! I hope you can access it!




Thanks so much for finding and sharing! Yes, was able to view on my phone.  Love it, so beautiful and unusual!


----------



## restricter

Today’s Instagram post. I am dead.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Today’s Instagram post. I am dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416754


I saw that snail, too! Amazing!


----------



## smile10281

Rainbow theme today.. wearing small orbit pendant on 18” MRK ball chain and large colorwheel pendant on 24” ribbon chain. Beautiful sunny day here.


----------



## etoile de mer

smile10281 said:


> Rainbow theme today.. wearing small orbit pendant on 18” MRK ball chain and large colorwheel pendant on 24” ribbon chain. Beautiful sunny day here.




Beautiful!!


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> Rainbow theme today.. wearing small orbit pendant on 18” MRK ball chain and large colorwheel pendant on 24” ribbon chain. Beautiful sunny day here.


So pretty! I love the chains you chose for each pendant!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my Orbit pieces today - pendant (on an 18” extra small oval chain) and studs


----------



## MyDogTink

smile10281 said:


> Rainbow theme today.. wearing small orbit pendant on 18” MRK ball chain and large colorwheel pendant on 24” ribbon chain. Beautiful sunny day here.


Beautiful combination. Now you’re making me think about adding the colorwheel pendant to my wishlist.


----------



## etoile de mer

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my Orbit pieces today - pendant (on an 18” extra small oval chain) and studs
> 
> View attachment 5417530
> View attachment 5417531



Gorgeous, so lovely!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etoile de mer said:


> Gorgeous, so lovely!!



Thank you!  The photo of the necklace finally does justice to the colour of the moonstone, I normally find it really hard to photograph!


----------



## etoile de mer

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you!  The photo of the necklace finally does justice to the colour of the moonstone, I normally find it really hard to photograph!



 It's such a beautiful set! I agree, can be hard to capture the blue flash!


----------



## DS2006

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my Orbit pieces today - pendant (on an 18” extra small oval chain) and studs
> 
> View attachment 5417530
> View attachment 5417531


Love!!!   I am in love with the moonstone!


----------



## DS2006

FINALLY after almost 4 months, my beautiful Sea Star arrived! I will echo @etoile de mer on how much more beautiful it is in person! I almost cancelled it because I thought it wouldn't ever come, but it was worth the wait. The blue is interesting and hard to capture in photos. But it is exquisite and definitely makes me want more! Sorry the pics are gigantic...the choice seems to be tiny or huge!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

DS2006 said:


> Love!!!   I am in love with the moonstone!



Thank you so much - me too!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

DS2006 said:


> FINALLY after almost 4 months, my beautiful Sea Star arrived! I will echo @etoile de mer on how much more beautiful it is in person! I almost cancelled it because I thought it wouldn't ever come, but it was worth the wait. The blue is interesting and hard to capture in photos. But it is exquisite and definitely makes me want more! Sorry the pics are gigantic...the choice seems to be tiny or huge!
> 
> View attachment 5417949
> 
> View attachment 5417950
> View attachment 5417951



Breathtaking - it’s just exquisite! The moonstone GLOWS! Congratulations on your beautiful pendant and I can’t wait to (hopefully) see some modelling photos!


----------



## smile10281

Onebagtoomany said:


> Breathtaking - it’s just exquisite! The moonstone GLOWS! Congratulations on your beautiful pendant and I can’t wait to (hopefully) see some modelling photos!


Agreed that it glows!! @DS2006 your wait time was unbelievably long, but I’m so glad it paid off! This piece is so gorgeous. Love your shots of it. Thanks to you and @etoile de mer for sharing pictures of your lovely sea stars! 



Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my Orbit pieces today - pendant (on an 18” extra small oval chain) and studs
> 
> View attachment 5417530
> View attachment 5417531


Beautiful shots, @Onebagtoomany ! Those earrings look so good with the pendant/necklace.  



MyDogTink said:


> Beautiful combination. Now you’re making me think about adding the colorwheel pendant to my wishlist.


Thank you @MyDogTink ! Happy to enable . Speaking of enabling and sea stars, I’m off to revisit your photos of your starfish amulet!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> FINALLY after almost 4 months, my beautiful Sea Star arrived! I will echo @etoile de mer on how much more beautiful it is in person! I almost cancelled it because I thought it wouldn't ever come, but it was worth the wait. The blue is interesting and hard to capture in photos. But it is exquisite and definitely makes me want more! Sorry the pics are gigantic...the choice seems to be tiny or huge!
> 
> View attachment 5417949
> 
> View attachment 5417950
> View attachment 5417951




Coincidentally, I'm wearing mine today!  So happy to hear yours has arrived, and that you love it!   It looks beautiful on your Ribbon chain, too. You captured the moonstone glow so well in your pics!


----------



## Cool Breeze

DS2006 said:


> FINALLY after almost 4 months, my beautiful Sea Star arrived! I will echo @etoile de mer on how much more beautiful it is in person! I almost cancelled it because I thought it wouldn't ever come, but it was worth the wait. The blue is interesting and hard to capture in photos. But it is exquisite and definitely makes me want more! Sorry the pics are gigantic...the choice seems to be tiny or huge!
> 
> View attachment 5417949
> 
> View attachment 5417950
> View attachment 5417951


It’s gorgeous!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## MyDogTink

DS2006 said:


> FINALLY after almost 4 months, my beautiful Sea Star arrived! I will echo @etoile de mer on how much more beautiful it is in person! I almost cancelled it because I thought it wouldn't ever come, but it was worth the wait. The blue is interesting and hard to capture in photos. But it is exquisite and definitely makes me want more! Sorry the pics are gigantic...the choice seems to be tiny or huge!
> 
> View attachment 5417949
> 
> View attachment 5417950
> View attachment 5417951


Beautiful! Can’t wait to see mod shots.


----------



## WingNut

DS2006 said:


> FINALLY after almost 4 months, my beautiful Sea Star arrived! I will echo @etoile de mer on how much more beautiful it is in person! I almost cancelled it because I thought it wouldn't ever come, but it was worth the wait. The blue is interesting and hard to capture in photos. But it is exquisite and definitely makes me want more! Sorry the pics are gigantic...the choice seems to be tiny or huge!
> 
> View attachment 5417949
> 
> View attachment 5417950
> View attachment 5417951


That is absolutely Stunning!!! Another item added to my wishlist thanks to you!


----------



## Swathi

Hi everyone,
I am looking to buy my first jewelry from tlc, and I have a question. Can the moonstone, or the crystal in the amulet be worn every day? I would like to buy a small pendant that I can use every day without taking it off and shower with it carefree...


----------



## etoile de mer

Swathi said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am looking to buy my first jewelry from tlc, and I have a question. Can the moonstone, or the crystal in the amulet be worn every day? I would like to buy a small pendant that I can use every day without taking it off and shower with it carefree...




Hello! I prefer to take off all my pieces at the end of the day, and never wear any in the shower, so can't really offer practical experience in this case. Of the two you note, my guess is that rock crystal may be a better choice for you. But, all gold or gold with diamonds or sapphires, would likely be more durable. I think may be best to email TSC customer service describing which pieces you are considering, and ask which they feel could be worn the way you describe. Best wishes finding your first piece!


----------



## Swathi

etoile de mer said:


> Hello! I prefer to take off all my pieces at the end of the day, and never wear any in the shower, so can't really offer practical experience in this case. Of the two you note, my guess is that rock crystal may be a better choice for you. But, all gold or gold with diamonds or sapphires, would likely be more durable. I think may be best to email TSC customer service describing which pieces you are considering, and ask which they feel could be worn the way you describe. Best wishes finding your first piece!


hmm, I usually remove anything on the hand (ring, bangles, etc), but leave the earrings and necklace (they are pretty dainty and I do not change them ever)... Maybe I could just remove the necklace as well if I had to get something with stones in it for a charm, or maybe i shouldn't buy any gemstone charms for it (or crystal)... 
Emailing TSC is a good idea, will do it, thanks.


----------



## etoile de mer

Swathi said:


> hmm, I usually remove anything on the hand (ring, bangles, etc), but leave the earrings and necklace (they are pretty dainty and I do not change them ever)... Maybe I could just remove the necklace as well if I had to get something with stones in it for a charm, or maybe i shouldn't buy any gemstone charms for it (or crystal)...
> Emailing TSC is a good idea, will do it, thanks.



I hope you find a piece to love that fits your lifestyle. Looking forward to hearing what you decide.


----------



## DS2006

Swathi said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am looking to buy my first jewelry from tlc, and I have a question. Can the moonstone, or the crystal in the amulet be worn every day? I would like to buy a small pendant that I can use every day without taking it off and shower with it carefree...



@etoile de mer has already given you good advice. I also take off fine jewelry every evening and do not shower with it on. But if I did, the only items I’d consider would be solid gold (or platinum) or possibly gold with diamonds. The downside of wearing diamonds 24/7 is that soap scum will dull the brilliance of the stones, and it would then be necessary to take them off often anyway to clean them. I personally wouldn’t wear any other stones 24/7 as they might show wear or damage over time. TSC makes some solid gold pendants (and some with diamond accents) that could be worn 24/7 with less chance of damage (other than possibly more scratches).


----------



## Swathi

DS2006 said:


> @etoile de mer has already given you good advice. I also take off fine jewelry every evening and do not shower with it on. But if I did, the only items I’d consider would be solid gold (or platinum) or possibly gold with diamonds. The downside of wearing diamonds 24/7 is that soap scum will dull the brilliance of the stones, and it would then be necessary to take them off often anyway to clean them. I personally wouldn’t wear any other stones 24/7 as they might show wear or damage over time. TSC makes some solid gold pendants (and some with diamond accents) that could be worn 24/7 with less chance of damage (other than possibly more scratches).


Thank you, I don’t have any gemstone jewelry as of now, except for diamonds.
Yea, I remove and clean my necklace and earrings in warm water like once in 2 or 3 months. 
I think I can start with buying a gemstone jewelry that is more of a statement piece I wear over on some days that I naturally remove coming back home, or may be rings (I remove them for shower and sleeping). I swoon over the crystals, moonstones etc in temple st Clair  and would want them more anyway. Plus, even if I change the habit and remove my everyday necklace each day at night, it may take time to accustom to that and I do not want to do that with a gemstone piece.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi all! In an effort to try to determine when the next collection will be announced (maybe September?), I found the following older article. Just wanting to share with fellow fans. 









						The ‘invisible connector’: fine jewelry designer thrives in Greenwich
					

[...] the pair left with a ring displaying an imperial Roman coin wrapped in “humble...




					www.greenwichtime.com


----------



## etoile de mer

...and these look like fun! Have not yet listened. 

https://rockyruggiero.com/episode-85-an-interview-with-temple-st-clair-part-i/

https://rockyruggiero.com/episode-86-an-interview-with-temple-st-clair-part-ii/


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Hi all! In an effort to try to determine when the next collection will be announced (maybe September?), I found the following older article. Just wanting to share with fellow fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ‘invisible connector’: fine jewelry designer thrives in Greenwich
> 
> 
> [...] the pair left with a ring displaying an imperial Roman coin wrapped in “humble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.greenwichtime.com


Thanks! I check this thread often for new posts! I also look forward to seeing new items. I am not certain if her new collections are introduced yearly or twice. I feel like it's once. I need to look back and see when she introduced the Florence 86 collection.  Okay, Florence 86 was introduced around March. So I don't know if there'll be another this year.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Thanks! I check this thread often for new posts! I also look forward to seeing new items. I am not certain if her new collections are introduced yearly or twice. I feel like it's once. I need to look back and see when she introduced the Florence 86 collection.  Okay, Florence 86 was introduced around March. So I don't know if there'll be another this year.



 If I'm remembering correctly, in the past I think there was a new collection offered each spring and fall. But, certainly could be different now, with things in general still not being back to normal. I'm looking forward to possibly seeing new items pop up!


----------



## restricter

Here are some of TSC‘s early coin jewelry, courtesy of IG.


----------



## etoile de mer

etoile de mer said:


> ...and these look like fun! Have not yet listened.
> 
> https://rockyruggiero.com/episode-85-an-interview-with-temple-st-clair-part-i/
> 
> https://rockyruggiero.com/episode-86-an-interview-with-temple-st-clair-part-ii/



I've just listened to both of these, so good!  And, for fellow fans of the history of Italian art and architecture, I'm really enjoying other podcasts available on Rocky Ruggiero's site.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, in the past I think there was a new collection offered each spring and fall. But, certainly could be different now, with things in general still not being back to normal. I'm looking forward to possibly seeing new items pop up!


You are correct. There may have been some irregularities during that first year of Covid, but I now see that some of the Celestial pieces were added late August-September 2021.  There was a spring collection with some of the Bee pieces added in March 2021, Astrid August-September 2020, Color Theory was Feb-March 2020, Nature Deconstructed March 2019....

Sooo, I am with you in hoping that we see some new things in late August-September!


----------



## DS2006

I am seeing some new pieces being introduced on TSC's IG, and I accidentally found a new piece that I LOVE on her site!
The first are large sun and moon pendants (moon says 30mm wide!).



and here is the new bangle that I love!


My only dilemma is that I really want the diamond bangle very similar to this, and I am not sure it would make sense to get both!!!


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> I am seeing some new pieces being introduced on TSC's IG, and I accidentally found a new piece that I LOVE on her site!
> The first are large sun and moon pendants (moon says 30mm wide!).
> View attachment 5579337
> 
> 
> and here is the new bangle that I love!
> View attachment 5579350
> 
> My only dilemma is that I really want the diamond bangle very similar to this, and I am not sure it would make sense to get both!!!


Sure it makes sense! It’s a stack!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I am seeing some new pieces being introduced on TSC's IG, and I accidentally found a new piece that I LOVE on her site!
> The first are large sun and moon pendants (moon says 30mm wide!).
> View attachment 5579337
> 
> 
> and here is the new bangle that I love!
> View attachment 5579350
> 
> My only dilemma is that I really want the diamond bangle very similar to this, and I am not sure it would make sense to get both!!!



I also recently saw this. I love it, so pretty!  I also love her diamond eternity bangle.  We often seem to gravitate to the same pieces. So...I'm no help, as I love both of them, too!


----------



## etoile de mer

Today's IG post. I've loved this lion for so long! I think there's been a few iterations of this lion bracelet, plus this same lion has been offered as a pendant. I see a lion in my future, I'm just not sure which one or when! 

Has anyone seen this lion bracelet in person and tried it on? I'm wondering if it's comfy. It seems due to weight the lion might tend to rotate to the bottom while being worn. I might prefer a pendant for that reason.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> Today's IG post. I've loved this lion for so long! I think there's been a few iterations of this lion bracelet, plus this same lion has been offered as a pendant. I see a lion in my future, I'm just not sure which one or when!
> 
> Has anyone seen this lion bracelet in person and tried it on? I'm wondering if it's comfy. It seems due to weight the lion might tend to rotate to the bottom while being worn. I might prefer a pendant for that reason.
> 
> View attachment 5581332


I have not tried it on but it has huge links, so I am doubtful I’d like it. I much prefer the size of the smaller link bracelet that is $4500 or so. I do love the Lion on it, and if they’d make it with the smaller links (which aren’t small), I’d be interested! The pendant looks very nice to me!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I have not tried it on but it has huge links, so I am doubtful I’d like it. I much prefer the size of the smaller link bracelet that is $4500 or so. I do love the Lion on it, and if they’d make it with the smaller links (which aren’t small), I’d be interested! The pendant looks very nice to me!



Yes, I agree, maybe too bulky. Those links are very big! I believe a previous version of this bracelet had three chains of smaller links vs one chain of huge links. I know I've seen it somewhere, maybe it's shown in Alchemy.


----------



## DS2006

It would be nice if TSC monitored this thread. She could put the Lion on the smaller Arno bracelet and sell more of them. Also, make seahorses again!!!


----------



## WingNut

DS2006 said:


> It would be nice if TSC monitored this thread. She could put the Lion on the smaller Arno bracelet and sell more of them. Also, make seahorses again!!!


YES to seahorses!!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> It would be nice if TSC monitored this thread. She could put the Lion on the smaller Arno bracelet and sell more of them. Also, make seahorses again!!!



I remember a very cute seahorse! Here's a pic of the Lion pendant I like. It looks to be the same lion used for the bracelet. It was up on the TSC site about 6 months ago, but I've never seen a modelling pic.


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> I remember a very cute seahorse! Here's a pic of the Lion pendant I like. It looks to be the same lion used for the bracelet. It was up on the TSC site about 6 months ago, but I've never seen a modelling pic.
> 
> View attachment 5581653


That appears to be the exact same piece that is on the bracelet. I haven’t seen it as a pendant but it would work well, too. I’ve seen the standing lion pendant. But I really love the lion on the bracelet best if it just had the smaller Arno links! I know they do some custom work so it is within the realm of possibly that they’d do it.


----------



## restricter

etoile de mer said:


> I remember a very cute seahorse! Here's a pic of the Lion pendant I like. It looks to be the same lion used for the bracelet. It was up on the TSC site about 6 months ago, but I've never seen a modelling pic.
> 
> View attachment 5581653


Would you like to see a modeling pic?  I have that pendant.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> Would you like to see a modeling pic?  I have that pendant.


YES!!!! I do!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

restricter said:


> Would you like to see a modeling pic?  I have that pendant.



Yes, please!


----------



## DS2006

We need some pics to tide us over until the next sale (or we save more money!!!), @restricter !!!  

In the meanwhile, I got this in my email today! I think they are gorgeous, but sadly, my lower fingers aren't long enough for rings this wide!


----------



## DS2006

Ohhh, and here's a lovely pic by @etoupebirkin of her gorgeous TSC bangles including the diamond bezel one! You may recall that she already had the multicolor sapphire one to go with her Tolomeo pendant. They both look so pretty with the Astrid bangles and the VCA Alhambra, too!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> We need some pics to tide us over until the next sale (or we save more money!!!), @restricter !!!
> 
> In the meanwhile, I got this in my email today! I think they are gorgeous, but sadly, my lower fingers aren't long enough for rings this wide!
> 
> View attachment 5587490



I love the emerald one, but, like you, I wish my fingers were longer. Wide rings tend to be a  for me!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Ohhh, and here's a lovely pic by @etoupebirkin of her gorgeous TSC bangles including the diamond bezel one! You may recall that she already had the multicolor sapphire one to go with her Tolomeo pendant. They both look so pretty with the Astrid bangles and the VCA Alhambra, too!
> 
> View attachment 5587515



I love the diamond eternity bangle!


----------



## etoile de mer

I knew I'd seen another version of the Lion bracelet, so I poked around a bit. Pics below are taken from a brochure I'd saved (not dated, but from somewhere between 2008-2011 I think).






Here's a closer view of the right side of the page. I love the larger of the oval dragonfly pendants (paved in moonstones). I asked , and sadly they no longer make this piece. 






And here's a closer view of the older version of the Lion bracelet.  It looks like it has 3 rows of Arno chain vs the current version that has 1 row of Grand Arno.


----------



## etoile de mer

Following @DS2006 's lead, I bought my long chain before finding a pendant! This chain has already been shown here a few times, so just sharing a few more modelling pics. I'll enjoy wearing it this way until (and also maybe after) I find a large pendant.  

Classic Oval Chain


----------



## smile10281

LOVE this, @etoile de mer !!!! Looks so beautiful on you.


----------



## DS2006

I loved seeing the Tree of Life pieces from a decade or so ago, @etoile de mer !  That dragonfly pendant is really beautiful! I've seen some pieces from that collection for sale pre-loved, but not the dragonfly. I really love that she brings back pieces and sometimes changes details such as the chains in the case of the lion bracelet! One of the many reasons I love her jewelry is because it truly is timeless!

I am so happy you got the long classic oval chain! I am sure you can guess that I love it! It definitely is significant enough to wear alone! But I have a feeling you'll find the perfect amulet or pendant that you love to wear on the chain just as I did!


----------



## etoile de mer

@smile10281, and @DS2006, thank you so much for sharing photos of your Classic Oval chains here. Made it so much easier for me to decide which chain to order!  



smile10281 said:


> LOVE this, @etoile de mer !!!! Looks so beautiful on you.



Thank you so much, @smile10281!! 



DS2006 said:


> I loved seeing the Tree of Life pieces from a decade or so ago, @etoile de mer !  That dragonfly pendant is really beautiful! I've seen some pieces from that collection for sale pre-loved, but not the dragonfly. I really love that she brings back pieces and sometimes changes details such as the chains in the case of the lion bracelet! One of the many reasons I love her jewelry is because it truly is timeless!
> 
> I am so happy you got the long classic oval chain! I am sure you can guess that I love it! It definitely is significant enough to wear alone! But I have a feeling you'll find the perfect amulet or pendant that you love to wear on the chain just as I did!



@DS2006, so glad you enjoyed seeing the Tree of Life pieces! Yes, fun to see how previous pieces are redesigned and how she reuses various building blocks of her designs. Her pieces feel timeless to me, too. 

I know we both dithered about which chain to get! Like you, I decided the Classic Oval would be the most versatile for me. Plus, I've loved it for so long! So glad you love yours, too. I'm looking forward to adding an amulet and/or pendant!


----------



## etoile de mer

Yesterday's IG post, Happy Birthday wishes!  Looking forward to seeing what inspired her in Kenya. More lions please!


----------



## restricter

Bloomingdale’s is having a 150th anniversary celebration with exclusive pieces from their favorite designers — including TSC.  I did some internet sleuthing and found the earrings and necklace, which are an all diamond variation on her color wheels.


----------



## DS2006

Bloomingdales now has a couple of the items above on their site. In addition, they have an exclusive large amulet for their 150th anniversary.  They also have a gift card sale that is over 25% when you spend just enough to reach a level. $4000+ with a $1200 card is the highest.



			https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/temple-st.-clair-18k-yellow-gold-diamond-pave-interlocking-o-rock-crystal-amulet-pendant-150th-anniversary-exclusive?ID=4360134&CategoryID=3376


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Bloomingdales now has a couple of the items above on their site. In addition, they have an exclusive large amulet for their 150th anniversary.  They also have a gift card sale that is over 25% when you spend just enough to reach a level. $4000+ with a $1200 card is the highest.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/temple-st.-clair-18k-yellow-gold-diamond-pave-interlocking-o-rock-crystal-amulet-pendant-150th-anniversary-exclusive?ID=4360134&CategoryID=3376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607920



That's beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## etoile de mer

This thread has been so quiet! Here are some modelling pics from yesterday and today.   

Classic Temple Earrings in Moonstone





Yoga Hoops + Small Sea Star Pendant on a Fine Round Chain


----------



## DS2006

etoile de mer said:


> This thread has been so quiet! Here are some modelling pics from yesterday and today.
> 
> Classic Temple Earrings in Moonstone
> 
> View attachment 5608083
> 
> 
> 
> Yoga Hoops + Small Sea Star Pendant on a Fine Round Chain
> 
> View attachment 5608084


It has been too quiet, so thank you for sharing pics of your beautiful pieces!!!    I am hoping for a fall F&F sale and probably will get earrings as a belated bd gift!  Don't you also have the triple bezel moonstone and diamond earrings? I had forgotten that you had the classic oval ones...so pretty! The hoops are great with everything! I just love how her pieces can be worn with multiple things.

We do need to keep this thread going. I love it that we can share our mutual love for TSC jewelry!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> It has been too quiet, so thank you for sharing pics of your beautiful pieces!!!    I am hoping for a fall F&F sale and probably will get earrings as a belated bd gift!  Don't you also have the triple bezel moonstone and diamond earrings? I had forgotten that you had the classic oval ones...so pretty! The hoops are great with everything! I just love how her pieces can be worn with multiple things.
> 
> We do need to keep this thread going. I love it that we can share our mutual love for TSC jewelry!



So happy we can share our love of her designs, here!  Even though her pieces are offered in many more places now, and she's been designing for many years, it still feels like a niche brand. So, it's always wonderful to connect with fellow fans! I look forward to seeing which earrings you choose. If your b-day was recent, Happy Belated Birthday!

Yes, I have a pair of her moonstone Trio earrings. I do love them! I usually prefer drop earrings, but they are so unique, and they coordinate so well with her other moonstone pieces (which i hope to have more of). I've been spacing out my purchases, but hopefully next for me will be a large amulet!

Trio Moonstone Earrings


----------



## DS2006

I love your earrings, @etoile de mer !  I think her moonstone earrings are all so pretty. It is a tough decision to try and choose only one pair! (Although, perhaps I can eventually have two pair, like you! They certainly can go with any of her pieces.) Thanks for the birthday wishes, too! It was a few days ago.


----------



## restricter

I had a little secondhand splurge.  LOTS of yummy moonstones!


----------



## DS2006

@restricter Wow, those are gorgeous!!! You have an amazing collection! We'd love seeing more pictures anytime!


----------



## DS2006

@etoile de mer , you may have an opinion on this since you have the sea star as well as two pair of moonstone earrings!  I am having a lot of trouble deciding on earrings for my sea star when I can't see them together!  I lean towards drop earrings, but maybe the trio earrings match better?  All the ones I am considering are trio, classic oval, moon drop, and pear drop. I don't want the earrings to overwhelm the pendant, obviously.  I decided to post this here just in case someone in the future is trying to match earrings!  Here is the pendant and then I am posting the earrings. All opinions are welcome!
(And I think I do not want the gold starfish the model has on in the first picture.)














Ugh...sorry the earring pics are so huge! If I make them thumbnail, then you can't see them without enlarging!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> @etoile de mer , you may have an opinion on this since you have the sea star as well as two pair of moonstone earrings!  I am having a lot of trouble deciding on earrings for my sea star when I can't see them together!  I lean towards drop earrings, but maybe the trio earrings match better?  All the ones I am considering are trio, classic oval, moon drop, and pear drop. I don't want the earrings to overwhelm the pendant, obviously.  I decided to post this here just in case someone in the future is trying to match earrings!  Here is the pendant and then I am posting the earrings. All opinions are welcome!
> (And I think I do not want the gold starfish the model has on in the first picture.)
> View attachment 5616893
> 
> View attachment 5616896
> 
> View attachment 5616897
> 
> View attachment 5616898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616892
> 
> Ugh...sorry the earring pics are so huge! If I make them thumbnail, then you can't see them without enlarging!



@DS2006, I had the same issue in trying to decide which moonstone earrings to wear with my small starfish! Like you, I wanted to get the scale of the earrings right, as to not overwhelm the pendant.

I decided of the TSC earrings I currently have, the pairing I like best is with my small Yoga Hoops. I love my other moonstone earrings, but neither feels quite right with the Sea Star. The small Classic Ovals feel a bit too big, and the Trio, while smaller in scale, have a big, sort of fancy presence in person. I did try the moonstone Piccolo earrings a while back, but was underwhelmed. They were very small, and the pair I received had very little adularescence. I think maybe the Yoga Hoops feel best to me due to their narrow profile (seen straight on), and the gold granulation which I think complements that on the Sea Star. They also feel a bit more casual.

I love the other two you posted, but have not seen in person. The Pear Drops look to have larger moonstones than the small Classic Ovals. And, I'm wondering if the Moon Drops would also feel too large in scale?

All of this is so personal, though! I took a pic of my earrings with my starfish. I thought putting them all together in one photo might be helpful for you. I also took some pics with each pair directly next to the starfish. I hope this helps!

If I'm in doubt about what might pair best with something, I tend to order a few options. Not being able to see various options in person is such a bother, isn't it? I often know within moments of seeing something if it's for me, and I hate all the back and forth of buying online.

Let me know if I can help in any other way! 


Classic Temple Earrings - small
Moonstone Trio Earrings
Yoga Hoops - small
Small Sea Star on a Fine Round Chain





Classic Oval Earrings + Sea Star





Trio Earrings + Sea Star





Yoga Hoops + Sea Star


----------



## DS2006

@etoile de mer  Thank you SO much!  You know, we surely do think alike! I was concerned about scale on all of the earrings with the sea star.  Your validation that your Yoga hoops work best REALLY helps me a lot!  I have the small Hellenistic hoops which also have granulation, so they actually should go with anything I have!  So maybe I won't try to make one of these moonstone earrings work with the pendant, as I am sure we both want the Sea Star to stand out!  I think I'll move on to other earring styles. The Yoga hoops now come in two sizes, so I could potentially add one of those at some point (in a different size than my current ones).  You are right that ordering multiples may be necessary at times. I am just watching for the fall F&F sales to try to pick up a couple of small items for birthday and Christmas. Thanks again!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hi @DS2006, I'm so glad that was helpful!  Ha, yes, we came to the same conclusion! I imagine F&F is right around the corner, and there are so many beautiful earrings to choose from. Looking forward to seeing which designs you like best!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Foglia earrings, an early Christmas gift from DH  I was in love with these for months and am so thrilled with them!


----------



## etoile de mer

Onebagtoomany said:


> Foglia earrings, an early Christmas gift from DH  I was in love with these for months and am so thrilled with them!
> 
> View attachment 5617202



@Onebagtoomany, those look beautiful on you! I love the Foglia earrings, they're so elegant.  Enjoy your gorgeous earrings!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etoile de mer said:


> @Onebagtoomany, those look beautiful on you! I love the Foglia earrings, they're so elegant.  Enjoy your gorgeous earrings!



Thank you so much! They really are beautiful with a lovely ‘movement’ - hard to explain. They are made so well and my favourite of my small collection of TSC pieces 

I have to confess to also buying the vine amulet at the same time which coordinates really well with the earrings, I’ll post a photo when I can take a good one!


----------



## DS2006

Onebagtoomany said:


> Foglia earrings, an early Christmas gift from DH  I was in love with these for months and am so thrilled with them!
> 
> View attachment 5617202


Those are beautiful on you!!! I had actually ordered those but they were on back order for months and I cancelled that order out of frustration. But they go with my Tree of Life Locket, so I still have them on my wishlist!  It’s fun to actually see someone wearing them!

Can’t wait to see your vine amulet! Love that, too!


----------



## DS2006

Just a heads up...Bloomingdale's F&F sale is Oct. 1-10, but TSC is NOT included!  I don't know if this means they are phasing out TSC on F&F or whether they only include it in the spring sale.

Saks F&F sale ends Monday, Oct. 3rd and DOES include TSC at 20% off. I was able to get an item I wanted that Bloomingdale's no longer had in stock.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> Just a heads up...Bloomingdale's F&F sale is Oct. 1-10, but TSC is NOT included!  I don't know if this means they are phasing out TSC on F&F or whether they only include it in the spring sale.
> 
> Saks F&F sale ends Monday, Oct. 3rd and DOES include TSC at 20% off. I was able to get an item I wanted that Bloomingdale's no longer had in stock.



Exciting, looking forward to hearing about your new item!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

confession: i bought a pair of tsc earrings during the saks f&f sale and i don't even have my ears pierced! i'm planning on getting them pierced, but I've just been eyeing these for so long i couldn't pass them up!


----------



## etoile de mer

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> confession: i bought a pair of tsc earrings during the saks f&f sale and i don't even have my ears pierced! i'm planning on getting them pierced, but I've just been eyeing these for so long i couldn't pass them up!



So very fun! You'll have a lovely pair of earrings to look forward to wearing.


----------



## DS2006

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> confession: i bought a pair of tsc earrings during the saks f&f sale and i don't even have my ears pierced! i'm planning on getting them pierced, but I've just been eyeing these for so long i couldn't pass them up!


I'll have to agree that that's great incentive to getting your ears pierced! I'd just recommend using earrings with the surgical steel posts until your ears are totally healed.  Can't wait to see which ones you chose!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> confession: i bought a pair of tsc earrings during the saks f&f sale and i don't even have my ears pierced! i'm planning on getting them pierced, but I've just been eyeing these for so long i couldn't pass them up!


i received them in the mail today, but i realized the posts are probably a bit too short for my comfort + security given i have thick earlobes. does anyone know if tsc offers post lengthening or any other potential solutions?


----------



## iggybedora

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i received them in the mail today, but i realized the posts are probably a bit too short for my comfort + security given i have thick earlobes. does anyone know if tsc offers post lengthening or any other potential solutions?


I had the same issues trying on earrings in store (https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...MI8s6d46fJ-gIVJDizAB0IygMcEAQYAiABEgJRiPD_BwE). Do your posts have diamonds in them? I bought a pair that has them and they fit better. I recommend contacting TSC's customer service or even booking a virtual appointment to adjust.


----------



## etoile de mer

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i received them in the mail today, but i realized the posts are probably a bit too short for my comfort + security given i have thick earlobes. does anyone know if tsc offers post lengthening or any other potential solutions?





iggybedora said:


> I had the same issues trying on earrings in store (https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...MI8s6d46fJ-gIVJDizAB0IygMcEAQYAiABEgJRiPD_BwE). Do your posts have diamonds in them? I bought a pair that has them and they fit better. I recommend contacting TSC's customer service or even booking a virtual appointment to adjust.



Sorry to hear, @sunnylovesjewelry! I hope you can find a solution. I do think earring fit can be a bit tricky.

Like @iggybedora, not all the TSC earring styles work for me. I only have one pair of TSC stud/post earrings (moonstone Trio) and those are fine for me. And their drop earrings tend to be okay for me, but if they have deeper ear wires, they don't fit me well as they tend to fall forward and droop. My Classic Oval moonstones are fine in this regard, but sadly, their Foglia drop earrings aren't a good match for me.

Over on the VCA threads, I was in awe hearing of all the adjustments they can make to allow for a perfect fit. I've read that at least on some of the earrings they can adjust post length and thickness, location of post, and tension of backing.


----------



## DS2006

I just got my earrings today...Foglia!  I was afraid that since Bloomingdale's was out of them, I'd better get them at Saks before I miss the opportunity (after waiting for months to get an ordered pair previously and giving up). They are definitely more beautiful in person, and I have said that about every single TSC piece I have gotten! They go great with both the Tree of Life locket and the pineapple amulet, which I didn't think about beforehand!

But speaking of earring issues...they fit me fine but one is falling forward a bit. So I have to see if I can figure out a way to make them work. I really want to be able to keep them. Since @Onebagtoomany already posted these a few days ago, it's probably not necessary to post again except mine would be against a different color hair!   But I'll see what I can do!


----------



## DS2006

@etoile de mer  Oh and regarding the VCA earrings, Vintage Alhambra earrings have screw-in posts so they can easily be moved to another position (there are two holes) or switched to be longer or thinner. Then you can ask for them to be soldered in once you know what you like best. Then the clip backs can be adjusted for tightness. Other styles have posts attached to the backs with a regular post and push back or LaPousette back. That kind can't be adjusted as easily.  I just think different ear lobes work better with certain style earrings than others!  Trying them on seems to be necessary.


----------



## DS2006

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i received them in the mail today, but i realized the posts are probably a bit too short for my comfort + security given i have thick earlobes. does anyone know if tsc offers post lengthening or any other potential solutions?


I wasn't going to reply since I have not had experience with earrings, but I did have an additional 2" added to a TSC chain this year. They were very easy to work with and the work was done and back to me within two weeks. Cost was reasonable and included the shipping back and forth. I will be interested to hear if they have any earring solutions. They might be able to custom make you a pair with longer posts if they don't think it would work to alter these.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I just got my earrings today...Foglia!  I was afraid that since Bloomingdale's was out of them, I'd better get them at Saks before I miss the opportunity (after waiting for months to get an ordered pair previously and giving up). They are definitely more beautiful in person, and I have said that about every single TSC piece I have gotten! They go great with both the Tree of Life locket and the pineapple amulet, which I didn't think about beforehand!
> 
> But speaking of earring issues...they fit me fine but one is falling forward a bit. So I have to see if I can figure out a way to make them work. I really want to be able to keep them. Since @Onebagtoomany already posted these a few days ago, it's probably not necessary to post again except mine would be against a different color hair!   But I'll see what I can do!





DS2006 said:


> @etoile de mer  Oh and regarding the VCA earrings, Vintage Alhambra earrings have screw-in posts so they can easily be moved to another position (there are two holes) or switched to be longer or thinner. Then you can ask for them to be soldered in once you know what you like best. Then the clip backs can be adjusted for tightness. Other styles have posts attached to the backs with a regular post and push back or LaPousette back. That kind can't be adjusted as easily.  I just think different ear lobes work better with certain style earrings than others!  Trying them on seems to be necessary.



I'm so glad you finally got your Foglias and that you love them! They are so beautiful!  They're my favorite of all the TSC earrings.  So fun that they coordinate with both your locket and amulet, too. And, thanks for the details on the VCA earring adjustments, so nice to be able to easily customize!


----------



## restricter

So…. It’s my birthday (month) and I made a little F&F splurge too. As you can see, I had help unwrapping my present to myself.


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> So…. It’s my birthday (month) and I made a little F&F splurge too. As you can see, I had help unwrapping my present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626022
> View attachment 5626023


Wow, how gorgeous is that?!!!! Happy birthday!


----------



## restricter

DS2006 said:


> Wow, how gorgeous is that?!!!! Happy birthday!


Thank you so much!  Isn’t there just something so special about the was TSC uses moonstones in her designs?  They just seem to glow!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

DS2006 said:


> I just got my earrings today...Foglia!  I was afraid that since Bloomingdale's was out of them, I'd better get them at Saks before I miss the opportunity (after waiting for months to get an ordered pair previously and giving up). They are definitely more beautiful in person, and I have said that about every single TSC piece I have gotten! They go great with both the Tree of Life locket and the pineapple amulet, which I didn't think about beforehand!
> 
> But speaking of earring issues...they fit me fine but one is falling forward a bit. So I have to see if I can figure out a way to make them work. I really want to be able to keep them. Since @Onebagtoomany already posted these a few days ago, it's probably not necessary to post again except mine would be against a different color hair!   But I'll see what I can do!



Congratulations! They will look absolutely gorgeous with your locket and amulet  I really hope you can get the earring that falls forward adjusted, or perhaps ask for a replacement if that’s possible?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

restricter said:


> So…. It’s my birthday (month) and I made a little F&F splurge too. As you can see, I had help unwrapping my present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626022
> View attachment 5626023



Beautiful!  Happy birthday!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my Foglia earrings with new vine amulet on a 24” ribbon chain today. The amulet is so hard to photograph and so my lousy picture does it no justice at all! 

I did have it on my (TSC) 32” classic round chain but think the shorter ribbon chain does the design more justice and DH prefers this combination with the earrings.


----------



## etoile de mer

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my Foglia earrings with new vine amulet on a 24” ribbon chain today. The amulet is so hard to photograph and so my lousy picture does it no justice at all!
> 
> I did have it on my (TSC) 32” classic round chain but think the shorter ribbon chain does the design more justice and DH prefers this combination with the earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5627546
> View attachment 5627547



Beautiful!  So fun to see your collection growing!



restricter said:


> So…. It’s my birthday (month) and I made a little F&F splurge too. As you can see, I had help unwrapping my present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626022
> View attachment 5626023



Happy Birthday!  You have a lovely collection of pieces!


----------



## DS2006

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my Foglia earrings with new vine amulet on a 24” ribbon chain today. The amulet is so hard to photograph and so my lousy picture does it no justice at all!
> 
> I did have it on my (TSC) 32” classic round chain but think the shorter ribbon chain does the design more justice and DH prefers this combination with the earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5627546
> View attachment 5627547


I think the ribbon chain looks fabulous with the vine amulet, but I also think it's great to have the option to wear it long on your classic round chain, too!   I really love that her chains and pendants are so interchangeable!  I am thinking of lengthening my 18" ribbon chain so it can be worn a little longer like you are wearing yours in the picture above.


Onebagtoomany said:


> Congratulations! They will look absolutely gorgeous with your locket and amulet  I really hope you can get the earring that falls forward adjusted, or perhaps ask for a replacement if that’s possible?


Thank you! I absolutely love the Foglia earrings! I may have said this above, but even though I thought I loved them from the pictures, I was happily surprised at how really beautiful they are in person!  I have a friend who is sending me a little silicone thing to slide on that earring wire to see if it will help hold up the earring better.  If I were in NYC, I would probably try others on or see if TSC could adjust the wire a bit, but that really can't be done without me being there. I am going to try my best to make them work. I think they may be my favorite earrings!


----------



## etoile de mer

@DS2006, such a smart idea to try using those silicone earring wire things to help prevent them from falling forward. Now I'm very curious to hear if they helped. Hoping it's a successful solution for you!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Bloomingdale's has Temple St. Clair jewelry 25% off if you use a Bloomingdale's credit card or 20% for any other form of payment. Happy Shopping!!!!


----------



## DS2006

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Bloomingdale's has Temple St. Clair jewelry 25% off if you use a Bloomingdale's credit card or 20% for any other form of payment. Happy Shopping!!!!


Wow, thank you for this information!!!  Sale is 11/9-11/13


----------



## DS2006

Happy Thanksgiving! Bloomingdale's has 20% off on TSC now!


----------



## Bagaddictmel

DS2006 said:


> @etoile de mer  Oh and regarding the VCA earrings, Vintage Alhambra earrings have screw-in posts so they can easily be moved to another position (there are two holes) or switched to be longer or thinner. Then you can ask for them to be soldered in once you know what you like best. Then the clip backs can be adjusted for tightness. Other styles have posts attached to the backs with a regular post and push back or LaPousette back. That kind can't be adjusted as easily.  I just think different ear lobes work better with certain style earrings than others!  Trying them on seems to be necessary.


Hi!  Thank you for sharing these information!  I’m wondering if you know the estimated width/thickness of the VA standard post?  My skin is sensitive, I’m trying to compare it to my regular non VCA earrings and decide if I need the thinner post or not.  
I’m not able to try them on in person unfortunately. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## DS2006

Bagaddictmel said:


> Hi!  Thank you for sharing these information!  I’m wondering if you know the estimated width/thickness of the VA standard post?  My skin is sensitive, I’m trying to compare it to my regular non VCA earrings and decide if I need the thinner post or not.
> I’m not able to try them on in person unfortunately.
> Thank you in advance!


I really wouldn't be able to estimate the size of the posts, but they seem to be average to me. I think if they switch to a thinner post, it may also be longer. I may have requested the longer posts on my second pair of VA earrings, but the thickness is not an issue for me with either pair.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

DS2006 said:


> I really wouldn't be able to estimate the size of the posts, but they seem to be average to me. I think if they switch to a thinner post, it may also be longer. I may have requested the longer posts on my second pair of VA earrings, but the thickness is not an issue for me with either pair.


Thank you so much for your reply!  
Yes I will have to switch to the thinner and longer posts.  I think they would work for me.


----------



## iggybedora

I'm a little frustrated with my TSC purchase from Bloomingdale's. The package transfer from UPS to USPS seems lost and hasn't updated for 5 days now. It's almost 2 wks since I made the order online. The store says they're resolving it but I still haven't received any updates. I just want them to reship. Anyone else have issues?


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> I'm a little frustrated with my TSC purchase from Bloomingdale's. The package transfer from UPS to USPS seems lost and hasn't updated for 5 days now. It's almost 2 wks since I made the order online. The store says they're resolving it but I still haven't received any updates. I just want them to reship. Anyone else have issues?



Any progress finding it? So annoying when looking forward to receiving something. You probably know this, but when UPS hands packages over to USPS for final delivery they are then given a USPS tracking number. Or maybe you're saying UPS tracking doesn't ever show the hand-off? Keep us posted, and looking forward to seeing your new piece!


----------



## restricter

I saw this beauty on the Bloomie’s site and let me tell you, it’s even better in person.


----------



## iggybedora

etoile de mer said:


> Any progress finding it? So annoying when looking forward to receiving something. You probably know this, but when UPS hands packages over to USPS for final delivery they are then given a USPS tracking number. Or maybe you're saying UPS tracking doesn't ever show the hand-off? Keep us posted, and looking forward to seeing your new piece!


Thanks for the kind words. My debacle is finally resolved. I had to call Bloomingdale's to track down the package (they do not answer emails) and they eventually refunded me. Then magically the earrings were delivered after 2 weeks of no tracking updates. I returned them anyways. Forgot to take pics but I thought they felt too light and the workmanship seemed mediocre. One of the things I love about TSC is the weight of the gold like the zodiac charm I have. Oh well maybe I'll have better luck next time!


----------



## etoile de mer

iggybedora said:


> Thanks for the kind words. My debacle is finally resolved. I had to call Bloomingdale's to track down the package (they do not answer emails) and they eventually refunded me. Then magically the earrings were delivered after 2 weeks of no tracking updates. I returned them anyways. Forgot to take pics but I thought they felt too light and the workmanship seemed mediocre. One of the things I love about TSC is the weight of the gold like the zodiac charm I have. Oh well maybe I'll have better luck next time!
> 
> View attachment 5673605



Glad they finally arrived, at least you were able see them! Too bad not a good match for you. Interesting about the weight, likely hollow? I also love how substantial her pieces are, but for earrings I actually prefer them to be light. Regarding the craftsmanship, I've seen occasional issues, too. I'd love them to be more persnickety because it's still my favorite jewelry brand!


----------



## etoile de mer

Wishing fellow fans Happy Holidays!


----------



## DS2006

iggybedora said:


> Thanks for the kind words. My debacle is finally resolved. I had to call Bloomingdale's to track down the package (they do not answer emails) and they eventually refunded me. Then magically the earrings were delivered after 2 weeks of no tracking updates. I returned them anyways. Forgot to take pics but I thought they felt too light and the workmanship seemed mediocre. One of the things I love about TSC is the weight of the gold like the zodiac charm I have. Oh well maybe I'll have better luck next time!
> 
> View attachment 5673605


Oh wow! So funny to have opposite reactions. I adore those earrings and they are by far the heaviest, most substantial hoops I’ve ever had in that size. (Not too heavy, though, due to the size.) The workmanship is beautiful on mine. I am so sorry you apparently got a bad pair!


----------



## DS2006

restricter said:


> I saw this beauty on the Bloomie’s site and let me tell you, it’s even better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672855
> View attachment 5672856


That is beautiful! And I agree that every piece I’ve bought is far more beautiful in person. Pictures just don’t do them justice!


----------



## DS2006

I wanted to share pictures of the final TSC Charleston Amulet. This one represents an area of Charleston called Rainbow Row. I’ll post pictures of Rainbow Row that I took in the spring and the amulet. As Temple would say, the price of this amulet is very dear ($15k!). It makes me feel much better about the price of the one I bought! I wish I could have it, but I can’t justify that price.


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> I wanted to share pictures of the final TSC Charleston Amulet. This one represents an area of Charleston called Rainbow Row. I’ll post pictures of Rainbow Row that I took in the spring and the amulet. As Temple would say, the price of this amulet is very dear ($15k!). It makes me feel much better about the price of the one I bought! I wish I could have it, but I can’t justify that price.
> 
> View attachment 5676527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676528
> View attachment 5676529
> View attachment 5676530



@DS2006, thanks so much for sharing with us.  So fun to see your pics, along with her interpretation of Rainbow Row! This one is also beautiful, but of the three Charleston designs, I really do love the one you chose, best!


----------

